#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-27
<snadge> unity is broken on my work desktop
<snadge> tried resetting it.. if i re-enable unity plugij with ccsm, interface just freezes
<snadge> sigh
<snadge> unity-panel-service: no process found
<snadge> oh god.. i switched to gnome-shell because unity is annoying the crap out of me.. and.. i just want to cry
<bilal> thumper: Yep, I tried that, didn't work
<snadge> LOL apt-get --purge remove unity* compiz*
<snadge> i fixed it :D
<snadge> ergh.. the bindings have changed for desktop panning? seriously?
<snadge> i just want to punch somebody in the face now
<snadge> i spent all morning fixing my desktop because it wouldn't work.. god knows why.. only to be screwed around by yet another arbitrary config change
<thumper> I was not entirely happy with that either
<snadge> im violently unhappy about it.. i really do want to punch somebody in the face
<snadge> way to piss people off
<snadge> shift super? seriously? why!?
<snadge> thats just .. grrrr
<thumper> no idea, but I'll be asking
<thumper> I changed mine back to ctrl+alt+left/right
<snadge> move with window within wall has changed too
<snadge> i need one of those paper bags to breathe into
<snadge> perhaps some calm meditation music
<snadge> im going to buy some distillers yeast.. and 6 kilos of dextrose
<snadge> unfortunately it wont be fermented and distilled for another 3 days or so.. which is too long
<DebolazW> Dextrose ftw
<DebolazW> Although I probably use it for something different than you do. :-)
<snadge> haha.. cutting up meth
<snadge> i dont need to be alert.. i need good old fashioned booze, to dull the senses.. not enhance them
 * DebolazW still ponders how to get the intel titlebar bug to someones attention.
<snadge> i just dont know what to do anymore.. the number of complaints i've had lately
<snadge> i tried to switch to gnome-shell in protest.. but i just couldn't do it
<snadge> anyone know why move workspace has changed from ctrl-alt to super-shift ?
<snadge> and move window to another workspace has changed from shift-ctrl-alt  to super-alt
<snadge> was it just to piss people off? or is it another extreme retard useability test failure
<thumper> snadge: I'm sure there was a reason, I just don't know what it was
<snadge> well.. launcher dodge windows was removed because it "failed user testing"
<snadge> translated.. the code was ugly, buggy.. and nobody could be bothered maintaining it
<snadge> because the option to use it, even via enabling it in ccsm, was also removed
<snadge> for someone who uses those shortcuts a lot.. suddenly changing them without rational explanation.. is frustrating to put it mildly.. it would want to be a damn good reason
<snadge> i keep trying to switch desktops and move windows.. the old way
<snadge> i could just change the shortcuts back again.. but that will cause me pain when i go to use someone elses unity system ;)
<smb> Hm, not sure how that did happen, but I got a netbook where the shortcuts seem to have gotten half updated. So maximize window is still alt+f10 but unmaximise is already super+down...
<mhr3> kamstrup, and one more - i did the "owner" peers, but they don't behave very nicely, the leadership is encoded deep inside sharedmodel, so for example taking an ownership means that the new owner will discard everything already present in the model
<kamstrup> eeek
<mhr3> somehow it's expected i suppose
<kamstrup> yeah, DeeSharedModel is playing a bit clever on the name owning
<kamstrup> hmmm
<mhr3> so i'd just suggest documenting it a lot :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: hehe... i guess you're the one with the dirty hands right now :-)
<kamstrup> mhr3: but we does the model need to be cleared on leader changes?
 * mhr3 feels bad for this uncleanliness in dee :(
<kamstrup> does it be come invalidated because of some seqnum snafu or?
<mhr3> kamstrup, no it just goes, oh i'm the leader, so there was noone else here
<kamstrup> ah
<kamstrup> that was also a valid assumption up until now
<kamstrup> :-)
<mhr3> yea
<kamstrup> mhr3: consider dee a "low entropy implementation". Changing just one bit may invalidate the whole state :-)
<mhr3> we do more dbus chatter to make sure it checks first, but well...
<mhr3> we could*
<kamstrup> mhr3: is it not possibly to distinguish why one got the name..?
<mhr3> dont think so
<kamstrup> I think OwnName() may provide that... althoughI can't recall
<mhr3> dbus will just return primary_owner
<mhr3> kamstrup, still owned model suggest this is a valid behaviour :)
<kamstrup> right
<kamstrup> tricky
<kamstrup> mhr3: but does it clear the model when it becomes the leader?
<kamstrup> or does it just reset the seqnum?
<kamstrup> it's subtly racy in some sense...
<mhr3> didn't check that deep, my guess would be that it just assumes it's proper leader and will invalidate others if they commit something
<kamstrup> there are two paths. One works the other does not
<kamstrup> 1) Snathc name, and then create model --> fail
<kamstrup> 2) Create model, wait for sync, snatch name --> OK
<kamstrup> mhr3: ^
<kamstrup> mhr3: We could make this work: dee_shared_model_new_leader (DeeSharedModelFlags rw_mode_flags)
<kamstrup> but passing in a pre-constructed peer might cause breakage
<kamstrup> if the peer has already grabbed the name
<kamstrup> leaving us without knowledge of who to Clone from
<mhr3> just checked, there's no clear
<kamstrup> mhr3: I think the problem is that the if we pre-create the peer and own the name we have no one to Clone from. That leaves the leader with the only option to reset the seqnum ==> existing peers needs to be Invalidate()ed
<mhr3> kamstrup, i'm still wondering if you should clone by default
<mhr3> ultimately the app is able to do this itself if it cares
<kamstrup> mhr3: not sure I understand what you mean...
<mhr3> well if you want to retain the state of the model from other peers and take the ownership, you could just create a standard sharedmodel, wait for it to sync, take the backend and create an "owner" sharedmodel/peer
<mhr3> but imo in most cases if the app is forcing the ownership it doesn't care that there might be something in the model already
<mhr3> kamstrup, so if we do make the cloning behavior the default, we might be just causing unneeded traffic (and force the owned models to just do clear() after init)
<kamstrup> mhr3: right... what would be the fallout of continuing our current behaviour of invalidting all peers?
<kamstrup> not much afaics
<mhr3> nothing besides unforeseen consequences :)
<jibel> could bug 926859 be fixed for Beta 1 ? it makes testing in VMs very painful
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 926859 in unity "llvmpipe software rendering needs blacklisting in unity-support-test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926859
<kamstrup> jibel: I think it was enabled on purpose? RAOF on #ubuntu-desktop could confirm I think...
<seb128> you can probably get didrocks to distro patch it for beta1 if that's an issue for testing
<jibel> seb128, it's an issue for vms and ltsp
<jibel> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> is there any upstream branch to backport?
<didrocks> (I guess there isn't)
<seb128> didrocks, no, upstream argue they will do it good enough on llvm that it's not needed
<seb128> didrocks, but it's clearly not ready for beta1
<seb128> didrocks, it's one of those case were we need to take a pragmatic distro decision to be able to test beta1 correctly
<didrocks> seb128: right, the code to blacklist it isn't as straightforward as it seems though from the first look
<seb128> didrocks, I also doubt that dx cares a lot about vms, those are not their target users
<didrocks> seb128: I will try to get to it
<didrocks> but I have a tons of stuff on my plate
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I though it was a matter to add one string to the checker code
<didrocks> I'm not sure with llvmpipe
<didrocks> as its depends on the driver
<didrocks> so I need to setup a vm, tests, and such
<didrocks> now, back to finish what is urgent as well to prepare the unity release
<seb128> didrocks, the bug has the string to add to the list
<seb128> didrocks, "OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)"
<didrocks> seb128: I know, I read it, but I prefer to test as well :)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, good luck with the release
<didrocks> and that's not what we tests ;)
 * seb128 goes back to w.e backlog stuff
<didrocks> in the checker
<didrocks> jibel: you are testing with virtualbox, right?
<didrocks> the strings are for vmware
<didrocks> I'll try to get some common determinator
<jibel> didrocks, it's a problem for vbox right.
<didrocks> jibel: ok, let me give a simple script
<didrocks> jibel: and tell me if it return 0 or 1
<jibel> didrocks, and the user can't select 'unity 2d' because X crashes on logout
<didrocks> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/unity_support_test
<didrocks> jibel: please, run it with -f
<didrocks> (to avoid the caching)
<jibel> didrocks, the problem is not specific to vbox but exists in kvm too.
<didrocks> jibel: right, that's why I'm trying to get the common denominator
<didrocks> I'm just looking for "llvmpipe" for now, I think that should work
<jml> is it a known bug that the dash opens when switching desktops using the default super+alt+arrow keybinding?
 * mgedmin has super+g mapped to open gnome-terminal; about 50% of the time pressing super+g also results in an unwanted dash opening (oneiric)
<jml> mgedmin: ah, no, I'm talking about latest precise
<jml> it's just a bit weird, since this & the compose key thing are the first unity defects in this cycle that have caused a drag on my productivity (well done on that, btw!)
<jml> Hmm. And Alt combos frequently open the HUD when I don't want it.
<jml> I suspect a secret plot by sabdfl to switch me from Emacs to Vim
<davmor2> jml: Geany or gedit I think you'll find ;)
<jml> tbh, I'd love to switch to a more modern editor
<jml> but that's a discussion for another day
<seb128> jml, bug #939521
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 939521 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shortcut overlay appears even if you Super + another key" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939521
<jml> right now, I'm trying to make sure that we can reliably and quickly deploy our automated packaging stuff to the cloud, and am being stopped every few seconds to look at the HUD.
<jml> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jml, bug #923410
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 923410 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD - closing a window with <Alt>+<F4> opens the hud" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923410
<seb128> jml, you can change the hud key in ccsm as a workaround
<jml> seb128: thanks. I'm a bit wary of making CCSM changes: I want to be working as close to Unity default as I can manage so that I can file bugs better and also get better support.
<jml> in this case, I guess I'll change it and then change back when I hear the bug is fixed.
<seb128> jml, right, I mean no need to impact your productivity for a week for a known bug
<jml> huh.
<jml> Looking at the settings, it says that the auto-hide reveal is "Left edge". I was wondering what that was (it's not working for me, it seems).
<jml> Also, looking at the keyboard shortcuts, I wonder why Super+Up isn't maximize.
<seb128> jml, what do you mean "left edge reveal is not working"?
<seb128> jml, super-up works here
<jml> seb128: I mean, when I move my mouse pointer to the left edge of the screen, the launcher stays hidden
<jml> seb128: super-up isn't documented as a keyboard shortcut for me.
<jml> 5.4.0-0ubuntu2, fwiw.
<jml> although maybe I haven't restarted it since the last update.
<seb128> jml, you maybe don't move enough, you need to push
<jml> seb128: I'm pushing quite hard.
<seb128> jml, there is also a slider in the gnome-control-center appearance capplet (second tab) to change the barrier levels
<seb128> jml, if you use nvidia binaries drivers there was a bug but it's supposed to be fixed for some days
<jml> seb128: well, I'm running in Virtualbox on an iMac. (due to an annoying hardware failure; would love to be back on bare metal Ubuntu)
<jml> seb128: setting it to max sensitivity still doesn't work.
<seb128> jml, ok, maybe that's something which doesn't work in vm then
<jml> it's not a big deal for me, tbh. I almost prefer having the visibility entirely controlled by keyboard.
<jml> so what about this super-up thing? is that actually meant to be maximize? would be heaps more intuitive than Alt-F10.
<kamstrup> mhr3: had a load of comments on your branch... sorry! :-)
<seb128> jml, super-up,down,left,right are supposed to be active by default yes
<jml> seb128: all except super-up are in the shortcuts and work for me. super-up doesn't appear in the shortcuts overlay, nor does it appear to have any affect.
<seb128> jml, weird, maybe you got it unset in your config for some reason
<jml> seb128: well, it's a bit odd, given that all of my other keyboard bindings changed. Any idea how I'd change it now?
<seb128> jml, look in gnome control center keybindings section?
 * davmor2 wonders if there is a wishlist bug to add increase/decrease number of desktops as a quicklist to the desktop switcher app for those power users that like that kinda thing
<jml> seb128: thanks.
<seb128> yw
<mhr3> kamstrup, as for the renames, giscanner was complaining, i have no idea why
<kamstrup> mhr3: can you revert it... for al we know giscanner might start complaining about *not* using *self in the next version... i don't like following fickle tool behavior like this...
<mhr3> kamstrup, ok
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: hey
<mhall119> didrocks: hey, 2 things this morning
<mhall119> 1) unity-lens template packaging/uploading, will you have time to get to that today?
<mhall119> 2) If I start getting community people working on Keywords: data on .desktop files, will those be able to land in 12.04 since they won't necessarily need translating?
<mhr3> kamstrup, so wrt the writable prop on ProxyModel, i'm not sure it's a good idea, right now with the disable-writes prop you can basically flip it on and off whenever you want, simulating a kind of critical section for the model, i'm unsure if and how-much clients should know about this
<seb128> didrocks, I can handle discussion about 2) if you want
<didrocks> seb128: thanks a lot :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've tried the lens template this morning.
<didrocks> mhall119: reviewing is on my plate for today
<didrocks> mhall119: then, you can open a FFe
<didrocks> mhall119: and once approved, we can upload
<seb128> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> davidcalle: how did it go
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> hey seb128
<seb128> mhall119, so Keywords are fine, please get those submitted upstream though, they are useful in gnome-shell and others environments as well
<kamstrup> mhr3: ah, right...
<seb128> mhall119, we can and will take distro patches but only for things which have an upstream bug reference
<davidcalle> mhall119, very well :)
<mhall119> seb128: definitely going to get them upstream, I just wanted to make sure they'll qualify for 12.04 before getting people excited about it
<didrocks> maybe we should ping the translation team about those?
<mhall119> didrocks: about keywords?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> mhall119, we will not block on upstream taking the patches, just to have things sent to them first (if we don't do that it always lead people to no upstream their changes)
<mhall119> didrocks: hmm, it's not really a 1-to-1 translatable thing though
<seb128> didrocks, mhall119: I need to look at that, I think we might need an update from our glib patch to use gettext for that key as well
<seb128> I put it on on my todo
<seb128> mhall119, it's a 1-1
<didrocks> seb128: oh, you're right, there is certainly something needed around it
<seb128> the key is a list of words separated by ";" for both locales
<seb128> but translations are not a blocker there like they are for ql
<seb128> since those don't show in the ui
<mhall119> ok
<kamstrup> mhall119: Getting some hype about Keywords support has been on my todo for a while, so if you can do it that'll be just awesome
<seb128> it's just better if we can get translated values
<kamstrup> incidentally /me just fixed libunity to support Keywords
<didrocks> yeah, it's just nice if we can get some translated ones, just need some buzz about it :)
<kamstrup> (as just X-AppInstall-Keywords and X-GNOME-Keywords before)
<mhall119> seb128: just to I tell people correctly, should it be "Keywords" or "X-AppInstall-Keywords" or "X-GNOME-Keywords"?
<kamstrup> Keywords I think
<mhall119> nvm, I think kamstrup just answered me
<mhall119> :)
<kamstrup> the XDG spec should be updated... lemme check
<seb128> mhall119, Keywords
<mhall119> kamstrup: does Unity search the Categories field too?
<seb128> kamstrup, mhall119: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xdg/desktop-file-utils/commit/?id=332835b24602706f71d5f5d912eac4f7a087d8ba
<kamstrup> mhall119: not text searching in the categories, but we use it for the filters
<seb128> kamstrup, mhall119: Keywords support is in our version of desktop-file-utils as well
<kamstrup> seb128: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s05.html is more human parseable :-) (cc: mhall119)
<kamstrup> great
<mhall119> seb128: kamstrup: do any upstreams support Keywords yet?
<kamstrup> mhall119: afaik most things in GNOME Control Center does, and Deja Dup as well - although you might wanna double check that those are upstream and not distro patches
<seb128> kamstrup, mhall119: gnome-shell use it: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=1d311e79167441362849657224197819e05678df
<seb128> on the "consumer side"
<kamstrup> grep ^Keywords= /usr/share/applications/*.desktop :-)
<kamstrup> indeed
<mhall119> seb128: cool, thanks, that'll help getting it accepted by upstream app developers
<seb128> kamstrup, mhall119: should be no issue to get those to any upstream since it's xdg speced
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's in the spec and cross desktop, KDE uses it as well it seems
<seb128> so I think it should be trivial to get acceptance for those
<mhall119> cool, thanks you guys, I'll work on a blog post today to get people working on it, and put it up as a requested activity for Ubuntu Global Jam
<kamstrup> mhall119: ping the unity-design list as well
<mhall119> kamstrup: before of after posting?
<kamstrup> mhall119: maybe just a short introduction and a link to your blog post (which would imply ping them after posting :-))
<mhall119> kamstrup: good idea, thanks
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, you didn't need to bump to 0.0.2 btw, as the first version was "UNRELEASED" :)
<didrocks> mhall119: but that's fine nevertheless :)
<mhall119> didrocks: 0.2 always gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling
<didrocks> mhall119: heh :)
<didrocks> but keeping UNRELEASED in the tag is a nice way to handle and to know when an upload was done
<didrocks> mhall119: some question: if I were you, I would make clear in the run command that people need to run quickly install before running the first time
<didrocks> (and maybe as well some explanation in create)
<didrocks> apart from that, it looks good :)
<mhall119> didrocks: I'd have to make a custom run.py then
<didrocks> right
<mhall119> right now it can inherit from ubuntu-application
<didrocks> run.py is pretty small
<didrocks> so I guess it worths to copy it
<mhall119> but it's doable, I can just check for the existance of /usr/share/unity/lenses/<project_name>/
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> also
<mhall119> didrocks: I'd be nice to have class-based commands in the next major release of quickly
<didrocks> os.rmdir('/usr/share/unity/lenses/%s' % lens_name)
<mhall119> that way I could just sub-class and override
<didrocks> -> it won't work if the dir is not empty
<didrocks> so you remove() above
<didrocks> but as you are already using shutils
<didrocks> you can
<mhall119> didrocks: right, but it should be deleting the only files it put in there
<didrocks> shutils.rmtree()
<didrocks> mhall119: oh wait, maybe I have something for you
<didrocks> let me check
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, it's not as easy as I thought
<didrocks> mhall119: you can open a whishlist bug :)
<didrocks> mhall119: however, keep in mind that the initial design was to run templates (and so command) not in python
<ppd> just out of curiosity... is it possible that the unity-design archives (https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/) are not reachable half the day? the rest of launchpad works fine, so I wonder...
<kklimonda> why did you switch the shortcut for changing workspaces?
<kklimonda> did ctrl+alt clash with something?
<kklimonda> (shift+super isn't really that comfortable when you switch all the time)
<ppd> I second that ;-). but you can change it back
<kklimonda> apparently not by using ccsm ;)
<ppd> no way easier in the system settings
<ppd> in fact, I just did
<kklimonda> ah yes, funny that they are all "Disabled"
<kklimonda> before I actualy change them
<ppd> all shortcuts are disabled? I think that should not be the case
<ppd> I had those Super+something shortcuts filled in there
<kklimonda> meh, another bug
<ppd> most likely
<webm0nk3y> Shift+Ctrl+Alt+Left|Right|Up|Down..... wow!
<kklimonda> bah, who is the mythical "designer" who has requested this change?
<ppd> well, I guess at long as it is easily configureable, it does not matter all that much
<kklimonda> well it does, because ctrl+alt has been the default combination for years
<kklimonda> so you can't just change it without a good explanation
<Daekdroom> I agree with kklimonda.
<kklimonda> especially when shift+super requires you to do weird things with your fingers
<Daekdroom> Well... except that 4 keys are a bit too much
<kklimonda> it's emacs all over again
<kklimonda> not to mention with the new combination I open dash all the time
<kklimonda> (and show the launcher, and the shiny shortcut crib)
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<ppd> don't get me wrong, I too am a user of the old ctrl+alt shortcuts, but if they want to unify all shortcuts under the "super" modifier, it's not necessarily a bug. the side effects with the launcher appearing and the helper-thingy constantly popping up however are bugs
<davidcalle> mhall119, hey
<Daekdroom> Huh... Why is the shortcut overlay hardcoded?
<Daekdroom> The shortcuts, I mean.
<mhall119> davidcalle: hiya, did you happen to catch the ARB meeting on Friday?
<kklimonda> ppd: but the new way is not just "new", it's simply not ergonomic
<mhall119> Daekdroom: it isn't
<seb128> kklimonda, known bug for the dash and summary screens
<kklimonda> ppd: It makes me press shift with my pinky, and super with my thumb
<seb128> kklimonda, well the rational is that all keybindings are super based
<seb128> where ctrl-alt is not
<davidcalle> mhall119, no, I forgot about it.
<mhall119> seb128: any reason why it can't be just super+arrow?
<seb128> though yeah, ctrl-super or super-alt would be better
 * davidcalle runs to the log
<kklimonda> super+arrow is already occupied ;)
<seb128> mhall119, because that's used for other actions
<mhall119> davidcalle: the result was that the ARB is going to maintain source packages for lenses and scopes
<Daekdroom> mhall119, I'm pretty sure I'm not using Super + Shift + Arrows , and yet...
<mhall119> Daekdroom: hmmm, I thought it was dynamic
<Daekdroom> It used to be, I think
<Daekdroom> unity (5.4.0-0ubuntu2) precise; urgency=low
<Daekdroom>   * 01_hardcode_new_default_in_hardcoded_values.patch:
<Daekdroom>     - hardcode the new default value for switching between workspaces and      moving a window between workspaces. Unfortunatly, this is still a     harcoding. Opened an upstream bug so that the real values are read      instead with some guidance.
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'd like to submit your graphics design lens and some of it's scopes as sourcecode-only through MyApps, so they can try it using this new process
<Daekdroom> So it's specific for those two shortcuts.
<didrocks> some of them are hardcoded
<didrocks> the ones with <something> + arrows
<didrocks> as there is no "arrows" keyshortcut
<didrocks> every of them are 4 keys
<Daekdroom> Makes sense.
<didrocks> my suggestion is to pick on
<kklimonda> I can obviously change keyboard mappings so it's not a big deal *to me* but I really think this is a bad key combination, it pretty much shadows what emacs does with shortcuts like M-x C-x f etc. and those shortcuts are actually linked to some hand injuries ;)
<didrocks> (like what is assigned to <something> + Up?)
<didrocks> and remove Up
<didrocks> ading arrows
<didrocks> adding*
<didrocks> the probability the others are not correct is small :)
<mhall119> kklimonda: please tell me "Emacs Finger" is an actual medical term now
<ppd> using super with ctrl and alt would actually help in this case ;-)
<ppd> would be even easier then to move a window to another workspace
<kklimonda> mhall119: that would actually be awesome ;)
<mhall119> kklimonda: surely anybody who has to use emacs regularly needs prescription pain-killers
<davidcalle> mhall119, so there is going to be some sort of huge branch for each lens, producing the lens and every scopes packages for it.
<kklimonda> mhall119: don't know about users, but I'm pretty sure all emacs devs suffer from it ;)
<mhall119> davidcalle: yes, they'll still be separate binaries, but one source package per lens that the ARB maintains
<kklimonda> seb128: what about super+alt? it seems no one has yet called dibs on this combination ;)
<mhall119> so the lens author doesn't need to add scopes themselves
<kklimonda> ctrl+super also looks free
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok. If the ARB can do it this way, it's going to be great. No packaging, just a .scope file, a .service file and a daemon.
<mhall119> davidcalle: yup
<davidcalle> mhall119, awesome :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: is the graphics design stuff working on Oneiric?
<davidcalle> mhall119, about the graphic design lens, let me update it for Precise this afternoon.
<davidcalle> this (european) afternoon :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: they're only doing Oneiric stuff right now
<davidcalle> Oh ok
<mhall119> they won't take Precise submissions until closer to release
<seb128> kklimonda, super-alt is "move to ws"
<mhall119> so if it's working on Oneiric, go ahead and submit it
<seb128> ctrl-super would work I guess
<davidcalle> mhall119, sounds fine, I'm on it.
<mhall119> thanks
<jokerdino> bilal: pinging you regarding bug 938748
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938748 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Add Unity Quicklist support" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938748
<snadge> +1 new shortcut for changing workspace and moving windows.. sucks
<snadge> stop messing with things for no good reason
<snadge> it annoys people
<snadge> shift+super is way more awkward.. and i keep trying to shift workspaces and move windows the old way
<Daekdroom> Have you considered changing it back?
<snadge> no.. i've considered punching the person who changed it in the face though
<snadge> and calling them nasty names
<Daekdroom> Y'know, people here were discussing those shortcuts some minutes ago, and it seemed a much better discussion than 'I've considered punching the person who changed it'
<snadge> sometimes violence is the simplest way to resolve a dispute
<Daekdroom> I don't think punching a developer will get them to change the software to suit your tastes.
<Daekdroom> (despite punching someone being a cathartic action)
<snadge> well they've obviously made up their mind that the new way is worth irritating hundreds if not thousands of people
<snadge> for the sake of a couple of retards
<snadge> or whatever the weak excuse is
<snadge> its going to be hilarious when 12.04 finally drops.. dodge has been killed, the shortcuts have changed etc
<snadge> even more people will dump unity.. i just hope those changes will entice more people to use unity.. than existing people get annoyed and use something else
<jokerdino> just because the shortcuts changed doesn't mean you can change it back. if you want, you can revert back. no one is stopping you from doing that.
<Daekdroom> *can't
<snadge> are you sure the option to change them back isnt going to get removed in the next build?
<snadge> because changing options fails useability testing
<jokerdino> thanks for the correct Daekdroom :)
<Daekdroom> The options are in CCSM, so why remove them?
<mhall119> jokerdino: he's probably in school right now
<snadge> i have a kind of ocd and im lazy.. if i have to change those options every time i re-install ubuntu.. or use a different installation of ubuntu
<snadge> i have to weight that up vs the effort of getting used to the new way of doing it
<snadge> its easier to get angry at the person who made the change in the first place
<jokerdino> mhall119: i just pinged him to let him know, not warranting an immediate response
<mhall119> snadge: your changes should be stores in your home directory, so re-installing Ubuntu shouldn't change them as long as you don't blow away your home directory
<snadge> i use ubuntu on about half a dozen different systems
<mhall119> UbuntuOne syncing, FTW
<jokerdino> +1
<snadge> so that means i have to change 8 shortcuts.. that many times.. at *least* once.. presuming that ubuntu never fails.. and i never have to reset any of those settings.. like that will never happen
<mhall119> though that might not always work well, if they're significantly different machines
<mhall119> snadge: there's several ways you could automate that if it's really a big inconvenience
<snadge> just because someone woke up one day and though.. i know what would be a good idea.. changing the default shortcut.. yes.. thats an excellent idea
<snadge> or i could just punch the person who made the change in the face.. and be done with it
<mhall119> snadge: changes like that aren't made on a whim
<mhall119> snadge: again, you'll get much more help from people if you are respectful towards them
<snadge> they can experience at least a fraction of the pain they have caused others.. and then perhaps reconsider that decision
<Daekdroom> Isn't it possible to create a script that changes the shortcuts through dconf (or is it gconf?) so all he'd have to do is run 'sh (something)'?
<Daekdroom> I don't think breaking their pinky fingers is going to help them change the shortcuts back..
<snadge> well generally being nasty to people isnt a good way to get them to do something you want
<snadge> but when the probability of them going back on a decision.. is approaching zero
<snadge> then theres nothing really to lose
<mhall119> the probability is approaching zero because you're acting like this
<mhall119> not because of the decision
<snadge> i cant see.. "changing defaults back to what they were, because snadge doesnt like them"
<snadge> in the changelog.. any time soon
<mhall119> "because snadge doesn't like them" isn't a valid reason
<mhall119> why doesn't snadge like them?
<mhall119> "because they're not what they've always been" isn't a valid reason either
<snadge> well having to play twister to change desktops isn't very appealing
<snadge> ctrl-alt is not only familiar.. its easier
<mhall119> agreed, and that's been mentioned already, and different possible combinations have been suggested
<snadge> and i think the argument of adding shift being too complex.. is invalid
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately Crtl + Alt + Shift + Arrow keys is too much too.
<snadge> no its not
<snadge> because i've been doing that for years
<snadge> its exactly the same as changing workspace.. except adding a shift
<snadge> its way less confusing
<Daekdroom> I personally think that Super + Shift + Arrow keys is the one that needs a change. Super + Alt + Arrow is easy and simple enough.
<snadge> ctrl-super i might be able to deal with
<snadge> instead of shift-super
<snadge> id still prefer it to be the way that it was
<snadge> anyway.. i think i'll just defer judgement from now on and try not to get worked up over small changes
<snadge> i tried to rage change over to gnome-shell.. but that made me want to cry
<snadge> i have to remind myself that its not about me.. or what i want.. its about people who are new to linux.. what those people find easiest to come to terms with, on average
<davmor2> hey gord you can't tell if an option is checked in hud :(  see software-center View > New Application in Launcher
<gord> davmor2, yup, something for design
<gord> we know though
<davmor2> gord: is there an existing bug for it?
<goganchic> hi2all
<goganchic> I want to hack unity global menu and make it always visible, not only when mouse is over. So I want to find out where should if find code responding for hide/show procedure? I try to find it in indicator-appmenu package, but found only code for showing menus/submenus, but not whole global-menu. So can anybody help me to solve this problem?
<goganchic> as I understood, global menu - is like other unity indicators, system place it on top panel at the left side
<gord> goganchic, "bzr branch lp:unity" and look in the plugins/unityshell/src/Panel*.cpp files is your best bet
<goganchic> gord, ok, I'll try
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mhall119, sup
<mhall119> mhr3: hey, question about Keywords in .desktop files
<mhall119> are they case-insensitive?
<mhall119> can I use all lower-case for them?
<mhr3> mhall119, you mean for them to be searchable by unity?
<mhall119> and do you happen to know if X-AppInstall-Keywords can be re-named to Keywords, or does it serve a different function?
<mhall119> mhr3: yes
<mhr3> mhall119, it shouldn't matter for the indexer
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> thanks
<goganchic> If I have installed unity and I want to try some custom unity code should I install all dependencies (Nux, Compiz, etc.) into /opt/unity directory or I can install only unity in /opt/unity ?
<mhr3> mhall119, and yea, i think AppInstall keywords are for something slightly different, you should check with software-center people
<mhr3> mhall119, perhaps davmor2 would know ^^
<davmor2> mhall119: try mvo or achuni
<davmor2> mhr3: mhall119 I don't have much to do with the inner workings of a .desktop file,  mvo will most likely know or be able to point you at a reference if not
<davmor2> and mhall119 beat me to it on software-center :)
<nhaines> Is there a reason right-click context menus are all bright grey now instead of dark grey?
<nhaines> I thought it was just a broken theming sort of thing but now I'm starting to wonder.
<Chauncellor> Hey, there's an old wishlist bug for Unity's launcher to get docky-like mouse-over magnification. Would the mailing list be a better place to bring this bug up for them to accept/reject the design? bug 751941
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 751941 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher should get mouse-over magnification (like docky)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751941
<nhaines> Chauncellor: couldn't hurt!
<mhall119> mhr3: does the Applications lens currently support the Keywords= field?
<mhr3> mhall119, trunk, yea, 5.4 no
<mhall119> ok, so it's not easily tested yet
<cjohnston> Bringing Bug #940085 in here for discussion/comments from design.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940085 in compiz (Ubuntu) "12.04, Compiz Wall plugin default shortcut keys are incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940085
<thomi> bschaefer: ping?
<bschaefer> thomi, hey!
<thomi> bschaefer: hi - one of our pinyin tests is failing - I wonder if you could take  alook at the test log and see if the test is broken, or unity is broken?
<thomi> bschaefer: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-run/420/label=1EBEE0FF-DAC9-11DF-BBDA-64A98C34D485/testReport/junit/autopilot.tests.test_ibus/IBusTestsPinyin/test_simple_input_internet_/
 * bschaefer looks
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm interesting, let me grab trunk and run it
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> other then that does ibus work for you in the dash?
<thomi> bschaefer: yep
<bschaefer> sweet :)
<thomi> bschaefer: the latest jenkins run has a few more failures: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/dx-autopilot-run/421/testReport/
<thomi> bschaefer: it seems the ibus tests are getting less table as time goes on :(
<bschaefer> hmm interesting, yeah im running the test right now and the dash isent closing
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm odd
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah. I wonder if it's sometimes appending the string instead of replacing it?>
<thomi> I notice that the mismatched string is always longer than we're expecting, so maybe it's being concatenated with the previous text in the dash?
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah what it looks like to me is the dash sometimes doesn't close!
<bschaefer> thomi,  I ran the simple_input_test and this was the entire string
<bschaefer> 阿布从照片互联网磁盘磁盘管理
<bschaefer> it wasn't getting closed and refreshed
<bschaefer> if you split it up it makes the correct strings though haha
<thomi> hmmm, ok. I'll try and fix that today. Thanks :)
<bschaefer> thomi, no thank you! Ill also look at the ctrl + x test to see whats up with that!
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm ran the ctrl + x test 10 times now and it passes each time.
<thomi> bschaefer: it probably only fails if you run it as part of the whole suite
<bschaefer> and the dash closes correctly
<bschaefer> o yeah, let me try that
<thomi> probably something similar to the ibus tests - maybe the dash isn't closing when it should
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm running test_dash works, ill go up another level!
<bschaefer> i guess you cant
<bschaefer> thomi,  but if it runs the ibus test first, something might get stuck where the dash doesn't close
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, I'll take a look - just on a call ATM
<bschaefer> thomi,  no worries, just trying to give as much info as ill be starting to work on something else soon :)
<thomi> no worries, thanks for your help
<bschaefer> no problem, test coverage is very important!
<rye_> hm ,i searched for gimp in app lens and got http://ubuntuone.com/5KBmbge9N2ldJ7m21qJSEN - gimp, krita, krita, krita. Then I installed gimp and I have krita, krita(selected) and krita available for installation
<mhall119> rye_: what version of Ubuntu?
 * mhall119 isn't seeing Krita
<rye_> mhall119, everything on precise
<rye_> mhall119, moreover, this is after fresh install (x86-64)
<rye_> aaand here's the second krita picture http://ubuntuone.com/1Ey1vEWqAtLtYxt5tzaYsb
<snadge> hmm.. the edge of the second display is sticky
<snadge> thats kind of annoying
<snadge> ahh its the border in between the 1st and 2nd display.. the mouse kinda sticks on it
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-28
<Daekdroom> That's a feature.
<thumper> snadge: push harder
<thumper> mhall119: ping
<snadge> yeah i know
<snadge> but im trying to figure out why thats changed
<snadge> or how to turn it off
<Daekdroom> That change happened a few weeks ago, I think.
<thumper> snadge: I don't think you can turn it off
<thumper> DBO: the multimonitor barrier can't be removed can it?
<DBO> thumper, nope
<mhall119> thumper: pong
<thumper> mhall119: one sec, back shortly
<thumper> mhall119: back
<bilal> DBO: Any idea what in my code might be causing this? http://pastebin.com/Ddjbrbqu Tried several clean rebuilds already
<bilal> I defined a new SCLauncherMoveWindow class btw, and it's in a file that's already included during the build
<thumper> mhall119: I was thinking about how to socialise the idea of writing autopilot tests for unity
<thumper> mhall119: as something people could do to in unity
<thumper> mhall119: python based (mostly), rather than C++
<thumper> mhall119: unless you need to expose more data
<snadge> of course... it continues on in the tradition of unwanted changes, that cant be undone
<snadge> along with dodge windows ;)
<thumper> snadge: it was very much wanted
<DBO> bilal, not really...
<thumper> snadge: perhaps we may want to allow it to be switched off, but then you can't reveal a hidden launcher on a secondary monitor
<snadge> i dont want a launcher on my second monitor
<snadge> you can adjust the sensitivity from memory.. i remember seing an option for it
<thumper> no there isn't a setting for it
<snadge> reveal sensitivity in desktop background -> behaviour
<snadge> im not sure if thats relevant to that
<snadge> but because i dont understand what that means i've just left it alone
<mhall119> thumper: how hard is it to write auto-pilot tests?
<thumper> mhall119: quite simple
<thumper> mhall119: we could get thomi to help write a guide
<mhall119> thumper: if we can make a simple, step-by-step tutorial like I had for quicklists and keywords, I'm sure we can get some community involvement
<thomi> thumper: mhall119: I wrote a guide ages ago on the ubuntu wiki, but it's fairly out of date now
<mhall119> especially if we can give a handful of target tests for people to write
<thomi> but the basics are the same
<mhall119> thomi: "out of date" seems to be the perpetual state of the wiki :(
<thomi> I also have a blog post that I need to finish for the QA team blog that explains what one needs to do
<thomi> mhall119: "wikis are where documentation goes to die" ;)
<mhall119> thomi: do you have a link to the wiki page?
<mhall119> thomi: so true
 * thomi looks
<mhall119> but it's zombie documentation, because after it's dead it's still around causing pain and suffering
<thomi> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot
<snadge> finally turned off the fragging desktop hints .. much relief was had
<snadge> they're broken anyway, to add insult to injury :p
<snadge> when switching desktops, the previous desktop is seen through the transparent background
<snadge> and also zooming desktops it gets in the way.. has anyone proposed fixes for these yet? ;)
<snadge> also.. is there any particular reason why super+ctrl wasn't considered for the default change desktop shortcut? (over super-shift)
<snadge> also.. if someone proposes to invert the behaviour of the scroll wheel.. i will literally kill that person ;)
<snadge> that will be the proverbial straw that breaks the camels back
<Daekdroom> snadge, inverting the behaviour of scrolling only makes sense for touchscreen.
<snadge> it was a light hearted poke at apple
<snadge> i thought maybe i'd shift the attention of dubious interface decisions to another party temporarily ;)
<Daekdroom> All you did was state that it's possible the Unity-design team would take a decision that's far more controversial than anything done by them so far :P
<Daekdroom> Does Apple use natural scrolling in Macs?
<snadge> i personally haven't used any apple products, but i was aware of that particular controversial change in particular
<Daekdroom> I know they do it in iPhones, iPads and whatever, but it kinda makes sense to do there.
<snadge> and they did invert the scroll wheel behaviour by default, and they did include a toggleable option to change it back again
<snadge> but the reaction from some apple users, was priceless
<snadge> people threatening to boycott apple products, violent acts towards steve jobs etc
<snadge> "Its very annoying. I tried turning the mouse upside down, but that doesn't work!"
<snadge> heh
<Daekdroom> To be honest, I'm trying it and it doesn't feel wrong.
<Daekdroom> It's just that I have to pay attention to the change.
<Daekdroom> (therefore, it doesn't pay off)
<snadge> kinda like the other changes i dont like and have to get used to ;)
<snadge> perhaps the option should be there to invert it though.. might be useful for people who are used to OSX 10.7
<snadge> i cant believe i just said that
<snadge> actually.. im an evil man.. but not only should it be an option, but it should be enabled by default for 12.04 .. *chuckles*
<Daekdroom> snadge, well, it is possible to change it through Ubuntu Tweak.
<snadge> that doesnt sound mainstream enough ;)
<thumper> bschaefer: ping
<thumper> bschaefer: I'm trying to determine if the ibus changes need a feature freeze exception
<thumper> bschaefer: if the primary code was just moved from unity to nux + bug fixes
<thumper> bschaefer: we are all fine
<thumper> bschaefer: if it was more substantial, we may need a FFe
<bschaefer> thumper, sorry, was at the store
<bschaefer> thumper, that is pretty much what happened, but we don't have gtk in nux
<bschaefer> thumper, so I had to re do it using the ibus apit
<bschaefer> api*
<bschaefer> jay and I *
<bschaefer> thumper, also pretty much all the code was in Nux before the feature freeze also
<bschaefer> thumper, it was named TextEntryIM, and when we finished it we replaced TextEntry
<smb> didrocks, Just for letting you know, because I had the feeling this will change anyway. I re-mapped the workspace changing keybindings to super+ctrl+cursor and I think not only my brain is happier about that combo. My hand started to hurt a bit too. :)
<smb> Some nitpick there is bug 942460... ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 942460 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut help screen does not show real bindings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942460
<jokerdino> where is the keyboard shortcut overlay in the unity trunk?
<thumper> jokerdino: what do you mean?
<jokerdino> i am looking for the code for shortcut overlay in the unity branch
<thumper> jokerdino: there are two parts, one in UnityCore, on in the plugins/unityshell/src directory
<thumper> jokerdino: andyrock knows more as he wrote ite
<jokerdino> well, i just found it :)
<andyrock> jokerdino, thumper morning :)
<andyrock> jokerdino, what do you need? :)
<jokerdino> i thought it will be good to add the shortcut for video lens :)
<thumper> we do need to be careful about adding too much there
<thumper> screen sizes and all
<jokerdino> i note that it is not in that file
<andyrock> jokerdino, yuo cannot add it without design input
<andyrock> but but but...
<jokerdino> well?
<jokerdino> i can just hack it in here right?
<andyrock> we need to add an item for the HUD
<andyrock> if you want, you can do it
<jokerdino> HUD is already there
<jokerdino> hints_.push_back(new shortcut::Hint(menubar, "", "", _("Reveals application menu."), shortcut::HARDCODED_OPTION, "Alt"));
<jokerdino> ^^
<andyrock> no :)
<jokerdino> andyrock: just adding in the src file and compiling won't make the shortcut for video lens to show up?
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> but the layout is a little weird
<jokerdino> oh
<jokerdino> and why are the shortcuts not dynamic?
<andyrock> jokerdino, what do you mean?
<jokerdino> I changed a couple of shortcuts and that is not reflected in the overlay
<andyrock> some of them are hardcoded
<jokerdino> I wonder if I am in the right file :/
<andyrock> jokerdino, unityshell.cpp
<jokerdino> ah, ok. i am right there.
<jokerdino> can i file a bug for video lens shortcut not being there?
<andyrock> jokerdino, yeah
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^^^
<jokerdino> is the addition as easy as:
<jokerdino> hints_.push_back(new shortcut::Hint(dash, "", " + V", _("Open the Dash Video Lens."), shortcut::COMPIZ_KEY_OPTION, "unityshell", "show_launcher"));
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> but it can break the layout...
<andyrock> an easy way is to add it removing another item
<jokerdino> looks like it
<jokerdino> i have another bug in mind.
<jokerdino> let me finish filing it. :)
<jokerdino> filing the first one i mean
<andyrock> ok
<jokerdino> hmm, you sound annoyed :/
<jokerdino> am i disturbing your work flow?
<jokerdino> (bug 942476 has been filed)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 942476 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut for Video lens is not available in the shortcut overlay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942476
<andyrock> jokerdino, of course not :)
<andyrock> jokerdino, i've just a problem: I just woke up! :)
<jokerdino> oh right. that makes plenty of sense
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> this needs some traction :p
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/879156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 879156 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window border focus indication misbehaves" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> didrocks, did you already shut the merger bot down?
<didrocks> Saviq: will do in 15 minutes
<didrocks> still another branch to merge?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, one last
<didrocks> Saviq: ping me once approved
<didrocks> if not already
<Saviq> didrocks, alread yis
<didrocks> great, I'm waiting for the 20's run
<didrocks> and will shut down then
<Saviq> ok great thanks
<jibel> could you look at bug 937421 , it occurs pretty frequently when I press alt.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 937421 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_pixbuf_get_width()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937421
<seb128> gord, DBO: ^
<seb128> jibel's bug
<gord> will do
<seb128> thanks
<gord> really need to fix this optimized out thing in our stacktraces, it really makes a useful stacktrace worthless
<rye> Hello, my ubuntuone-indicator is listed as "Untitled indicator", where do I make it titled?
<seb128> rye, call app_indicator_set_title
<seb128> with a title
<rye> seb128, thank you!
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> Saviq: your branch for rejected
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah I saw that
<Saviq> didrocks, the tests pass here, no idea what happened there
<didrocks> Saviq: issues with a local dbus-launch?
<Saviq> didrocks, those were unit tests that failed
<Saviq> not ui tests
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm freezing, feel free to UNBLOCK this one once you will get to it
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/910167 guys, i am planning to have a go at this, any inputs/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 910167 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "In Unity-2D, the desktop does not have a global menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<rye> yay! for python that's indicator_instance.set_property("title", "some title")
<mhall119> has anyone seen johnlea?
<seb128> mhall119, he's away (at a conference)  this week
<seb128> mhall119, use emails if you need to contact him
<mhall119> ok
<kamstrup> mhr3: i s'pose by now we need to unblock all branches for dee if we want to land anything
<mhr3> kamstrup, yea, although the leader writability doesn't make sense without libunity part
<mhr3> well, as in it's not going to fix anything by itself
<mhr3> didrocks, so how do you feel about some unblocks? :P
<gord> jibel, hey, if you are comfortable building unity, would be great if you could test https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/fix-937421/+merge/94970 as its entirely unreproducible for me
<didrocks> mhr3: are they justified?
<didrocks> mhr3: that's the question :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: it has been requested by libdee consumers multiple times
<mhr3> didrocks, how does 4 bugs sound? :)
<kamstrup> si I think it does make sense
<didrocks> mhr3: show me! :p
<mhr3> but, yea, first i'd like to finish the libunity part
<mhr3> not that the api is set in stone (ie in trunk)
<mhr3> now*
<kamstrup> didrocks, mhr3: it's all bugs on the 1.0.6 milestone https://launchpad.net/dee/+milestone/1.0.6
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, dee is small
<kamstrup> AND
<didrocks> kamstrup: so even if the bug all don't make sense to me for the release, quickly unblock them :)
<kamstrup> we have a truckload of tests! :-D
<didrocks> yeah, that's the part who makes me feel "I can't say no" :p
<kamstrup> mhr3: ^^ will you have the honor?
<didrocks> see, tests bring confidence
<didrocks> and more flexibility :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, could you, pls, i'm adding this to libunity
<kamstrup> mhr3: k
<jibel> gord, hey, I can't, beta 1 is in 2 days and I need this machine for testing but I can test from a ppa
<seb128> jibel, do you use any application you don't normally use since the issue started?
<jibel> seb128, heavy usage of vbox and kvm which use 'ctrl+alt' to exit 'pointer capture' or 'alt+arrow' for console switching
<seb128> jibel, can you trigger the bug by opening the hud on any of those?
<seb128> jibel, it seems it's the icon or pixmap it tries to use which leads to the bug
<seb128> jibel, is the icon of any of those changing while running or something?
<jibel> seb128, the bug occurs on the host not in vms
 * jibel reenables HUD
<seb128> jibel, right, but I wonder what's the trigger, if that's the vb icon or something
<jibel> seb128, yep, that's what i'm checking
<seb128> jibel, for the record no issue opening the hud on vb here
<jibel> seb128, hm, the icon in front of the hud changes while I stay on the same application and press alt multiple times
<jibel> seb128, sometimes it's a question mark on a grey background, sometimes it is a white sheet of paper
<seb128> jibel, but no segfault?
<jibel> seb128, not always. when the whole thing crash, there is a segfault logged in dmesg in libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.2502.0
<seb128> jibel, right, I've seen the bug and patch from gord, I just wonder how you end up having an invalid icon there
<seb128> jibel, nobody else reported it so it seems a pretty special case, I was wondering if an application like virtualbox was shipping with a broken icon which triggered the issue every time
<seb128> but seems not
<seb128> jibel, thanks for testing
<jibel> seb128, thanks for investigating :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, one quickie pls https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/use-owned-models/+merge/94975
 * mhr3 starts attaching bugs to that branch
<kamstrup> mhr3: you need to require dee >= 1.0.5 for this
<mhr3> kamstrup, there's no dee 1.0.5 :/
<kamstrup> mhr3: oh, sorry, forgot we didn't do post release version bump anymore
<mhr3> and it would need a mr :/
<kamstrup> right
<kamstrup> mhr3: can you add an explanatory comment in create_master_model()? otherwise it looks like dark magic
<mhr3> but it is dark magic :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: also, noting why filter model shouldn't be leader_writable
<mhr3> kamstrup, pushed
<kamstrup> mhr3: how much of a rush is this? I really want to test this in jhbuild before approving if there is time
<kamstrup> as we're activating a lot of new code with this
<mhr3> kamstrup, i'd like this in 5.6
<mhr3> we really need to push it early, cause the only way to know it worked is by not getting any more dupes
<kamstrup> mhr3: doing a jhbuild now... should be reay in 30 mins or so
<kamstrup> +1
<mhr3> but fwiw i'm running it, and it still works :)
<mhall119> didrocks: have you had a change to review the unity-lens template yet?
<didrocks> mhall119: I think I did yesterday and gave you some feedback, isn't it?
<mhall119> didrocks: in email or IRC?
<mhall119> didrocks: you mentioned that uninstall wouldn't remove non-empty directories
<mhall119> but it's removing the only files the install command put there, so if it's non-empty at that point it means the user has added something else, and so removing those things may not be appropriate
<didrocks> mhall119: IRC
<mhall119> didrocks: ^^
<didrocks> mhall119: this, and that you need to make a run command
<didrocks> mhall119: well, I think rmtree will still make more sense, but as you wish for this one :)
<didrocks> the run command to tell to run "install" if not done is important though IMHO
<mhall119> ok, I'll add that and ping you again in a few
<rye> it takes around 25 seconds to get into unity on my machine. Is there any log I can see what is taking how much time?
<kamstrup> rye: are you running your own build or with debug symbols?
<kamstrup> because the unity plugins for compiz takes ages to load with debug symbols
<kamstrup> (maybe also without, not sure)
<mhr3> damn, you launchpad, why can't i mark 917194 as duplicate of 916356
<rye> kamstrup, hm, well, this happens on 2 systems, on is my build with the cherrypick of "hollow pips" fix and another is on netbook which has 2 times less CPU speed but it is running off SSD and the times are virtually the same, as if there is a timer somewhere
<kamstrup> if there is a 25s timeout in compiz startup then someone needs to be killed :-)
<mhall119> didrocks: run.py addition has been pushed, rev 15
<mhall119> kamstrup: IIRC, there was something about compiz startup on some intel GPUs (like mine) that has been slow lately
<didrocks> mhall119: ah nice, looking
<kamstrup> mhr3: approved... now to get the unblock acked
<mhr3> didrocks, ^^?
<didrocks> on libunity?
<mhr3> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/use-owned-models/+merge/94975
<mhr3> yea
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, but for the record, I hate you :p
<mhr3> didrocks, cat updated_record | diff == 0 lines :P
<didrocks> mhr3: ahah ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: kamstrup: all is sorted out then? nothing new?
<mhr3> didrocks, would you like us to prepare some more unblocks? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: that's enough for a day, isn't it? :p
<mhr3> there's never enough code
<didrocks> mhr3: isn't it normally, there is always too much code? ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, you know the saying, the more the merrier
<didrocks> heh ;)
<mhr3> and now i can finally work on making everyone's system slower
<kamstrup> mhr3: ohhh, awesome, what's the plan?
<mhr3> integration of locate to files lens of course
<mhall119> needs more XML
<jml> the way the dash/launcher stays open when I change desktops is really adding to the stress of my day
<didrocks> jml: it's been reverted btw this morning
<didrocks> the keybindings change
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, your turn now :)
<jml> didrocks: ah cool.
<jml> didrocks: it's a pity, because they are better keybindings.
<didrocks> jml: it will come back next cycle, when we can support multiple combination
<mhall119> didrocks: ready for me to file an FFe?
<didrocks> jml: but switching ws will be Control+Super+arrows
<didrocks> mhall119: "your turn" was, "I can start looking" :)
<mhall119> oh
<didrocks> mhall119: is it still under the singlet project?
<mhall119> didrocks: you want the branch or the source package?
<didrocks> mhall119: maybe, it would be better to create another project
<didrocks> change debian/copyright and setup.py to point to it if needed
<didrocks> isn't it?
 * didrocks wants to bzr branch lp:unity-quickly-templates
<mhall119> didrocks: the branch is hosted under singlet
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, so we don't have real trunks and bzr don't like mixing repo for different sources
<didrocks> mhall119: anyway, you need to align debian/copyright and setup.py to the branch you want :)
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, the run.py change looks good, you can remove the compile gschemas though
<didrocks> same for X display test :)
<didrocks> not needed
<didrocks> mhall119: tell me once you do those changes
<mhall119> didrocks: ok, in a meeting atm, I'll get on that shortly though
<didrocks> mhall119: also, as you need sponsorship, maybe move to somewhere than in ~mhall119? (like for packaging changes)
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, keep me posted
<didrocks> kamstrup: mhr3: libunity fails on armel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/94691031/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armel.libunity_5.4.0%2Bbzr123ubuntu0%2B101_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<didrocks> can you please fix that quickly? :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: it doesn't have latest dee
<kamstrup> didrocks: it needs dee trunk
<didrocks> kamstrup: ahah!
<didrocks> ok, dee built
<didrocks> let me retry
<kamstrup> didrocks: and that was not enforcable in configure.ac since *someone* requested we didn't do post release version bumps... ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh you can, just not after release :p
<didrocks> kamstrup: well, there is another bug in bzr merge-upstream now that forces me to take the revision
<didrocks> kamstrup: so you can post-bump again :)
<kamstrup> w0000t!
<kamstrup> mhr3: ^^!
<kamstrup> :-)
<kamstrup> \o/
 * kamstrup pops the champagne
<kamstrup> ok... maybe overdoing it a bit
<mhr3> omg!
<mhr3> we can be nice upstream again
<didrocks> kamstrup: "maybe overdoing it", right :p :-)
<kamstrup> that's the only way I know ;-)
<Andy80> jono: are you aware of this problem in "ubuntu Accomplishment System" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/+bug/942738 ? I've reported it in the mean time and I'm trying to figure out why is happening. Please note that I'm usinig a fresh installed 12.04 and probably I could not have everything configured properly...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 942738 in Ubuntu Accomplishments System "ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> seb128: do you have a few minutes to talk to dholbach and I about the outstanding Quicklist MPs?
<jono> Andy80, when did you run it last?
<seb128> mhall119, "talk", IRC is better if you can
<seb128> but yes
<Andy80> jono: the first time, and it was working, it was on my netbook. Now I'm testing in the development environment inside VirtualBox, but... maybe I've found why it happens. I don't have configured a U1 account yet on it. Of course the daemon should not crash anyway, but at least I know how to workaround. Let me try :)
<jono> Andy80, aha!
<jono> could you test it with a working U1 and let me know how you get on
<jono> I asked when you ran it because I noticed the server was down
<jono> my validation server
<Andy80> jono: uhm...... so I have to test without adding an U1 account? Or do you prefer I configure mine first?
<jono> Andy80, can you add your U1 account and then test
<jono> and then I know if it is a U1 issue
<jono> fortunately I know a fix for the U1 issue
<Andy80> jono: ok. I will also fix the damon.py code so it won't crash in any case, if it's ok for you.
<jono> Andy80, sounds good, if you could submit a merge proposal, that would be great - we are re-factoring the daemon right now and then I will merge in your changes when it is done
<jono> thanks!
<Andy80> jono: U1 account configured, now it doesn't crash. I'll fix the code in the case the account is not condigured.
<jono> thanks, Andy80 as far as I am aware we just need to perform a connect to U1 and if no account is there it should show the register dialog, but I have not had a chance to look into it
<jono> if you can take a look and fix, that would be awesome
<jono> thanks!
<Andy80> jono: I don't know how to display the U1 dialog, but in the mean time I submit the fix for the crash, then I'll give a look to the U1 dialog :)
<jono> Andy80,  the U1 team built it so if you try to connect and there is no U1 account it should automatically show the dialog
<jono> but I need to dig into the details
<jono> protecting the daemon from crashing is a great first step
<jono> thanks!
<jono> also Andy80 if you have any insight into how we can write scripts to detect the things on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts that would be great
<jono> while Duncan is re-factoring the daemon to use twistd I am looking to grow our accomplishments coverage :-)
<Andy80> jono: how do I erase my U1 settings, so I can test if it doesn't crash after the fix?
<rye> Andy80, what settings?
<Andy80> rye: I've configured an U1 account. I want to remove U1 settings, just like I had to reconfigure it from scratch on this PC.
<Andy80> rye: of course I don't want to delete the account eh ;) just removing settings
<rye> Andy80, do you want to reauthorize (e.g. remove the credentials) to be able to reconnect?
<rye> Andy80, since the settings are only for the bandwidth throttling, notifications etc.
 * rye reads the backlog
<Andy80> rye: something like that, yes... is it ok if I remove ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ folder?
<rye> Andy80, ~/.local/share/ubuntuone folder contains the metadata for the client, if you want to see how the client will react when you use it on new computer, you can remove the auth tokens only - these can be accessed from seahorse - search for Ubuntu One @ hostname token
<rye> Andy80,  or you can do this from ubuntuone-control-panel-{gtk,qt} - Devices tab
<Andy80> rye: done with seahorse, let me try and I tell you if it was enough :)
<rye> Andy80, okay
<Andy80> rye: it was enough, thanks :)
<rye> Andy80, you are very welcome
<Andy80> jono: merge request submitted
<jono> thanks Andy80!
<jono> I will merge this in when I get the completed re-factored branch from Duncan
<Andy80> perfect
<jono> his changes are going to be quite invasive, so I would rather merge your fixes in when he is done
<mhall119> didrocks: lp:unity-quickly-templates rev 17
<jo-erlend> hey, jono. I saw your message this morning. I'm around now, if you have time?
<jono> thanks so much for the contribution Andy80!
<jono> you are the first person to submit a merge proposal :-)
<jono> jo-erlend, cool
<Andy80> jono: oh it's just few lines :) I was starting giving a look on creating new trophies and I found that bug :)
<jono> Andy80, new accomplishments would be great :-)
<Andy80> the first? Got an idea for a new trophy :D
<didrocks> mhall119: Upstream-Name: unity-singlet
<didrocks> in debian/copyright
<jono> as I mentioned, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Trophies/Scripts provides a list of ones that I think could work well
<didrocks> this one has to change as well :)
<didrocks> mhall119: the rest is fine, you can open a FFe :)
<jono> Andy80, :-)
<mhall119> didrocks: do I need to put anythign specific in the bug title for a FFe?
<mhall119> and do I need to attach the source package, or just reference the bzr branch?
<mhall119> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/942782
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 942782 in Ubuntu "Add unity-quickly-lens-template package to Universe" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> mhall119: just say it has a low impact on the existing bits
<didrocks> mhall119: and will stay in universe
<didrocks> mhall119: that should do it :)
<mhall119> done
<dobey> where is the indicator-messages trunk now?
<gord> dobey, lp:indicator-messages ?
<dobey> oh right. got confused with libindicate version vs indicator-messages version
<gord> aha
<dobey> hrmm. did something seriously break api with the libindicate 0.7 bumping? this code seems to be showing a message, though the messages indicator isn't turning blue, nor does it show the message in the list :-/
<seb128> tedg, ^
<tedg> dobey, I don't think anything that would mark those type of reactions.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> tedg: ah; it appears the expected type for the indicator's "time" property changed to GTimeVal
<tedg> dobey, Hmm, I think that actually changed a while ago... but, glad you've found it :-)
<dobey> tedg: except even if i pass GLib.get_current_time(); i get the same traceback in the logs :-/
 * dobey wonders why the heck we're using the time property anyway
<tedg>  dobey, you kinda need either time or a count
<tedg> dobey, Not sure which makes sense for you guys.
<tedg> dobey, Are you using set_time ?
<dobey> tedg: was doing set_property_time()
<mhall119> seb128: you still around?
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> seb128: do we need OnlyShowIn=Unity on the new quicklists?
<seb128> mhall119, not especially no
<seb128> mhall119, that's if we wanted to limit those to unity bug nothing else use that spec yet that I know about so in practice we don't know if others want it or not
<seb128> ignore that
<seb128> if something else start unity those groups and doesn't want the lists we added we will add those
<mhall119> seb128: can you review these comments before I post them to the respective MPs?
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> one if for packages in Main, the other for Universe
<mhall119> if the recommended changes is correct, I'll update my blog too
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mhall119, where are those?
<mhall119> seb128: lines 9, 10 and 11 of the pastebin
<mhall119> oh, my pastebin url didn't post?
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861060/
<mhall119> there is it
<mhall119> I swear I pasted it 5 minutes ago....
<seb128> mhall119, no it didn't, looking
<seb128> mhall119, looks mostly fine, small comments
<seb128> - maybe you can put a not about the fact the capitalization use since that was incoherently used before
<seb128> not->note
<seb128> - for the universe case you might want to write something saying that we will discuss how to deal better with those in Ubuntu at UDS to provide a better solution next cycle
<seb128> mhall119, but otherwise it looks good ;-)
<mhall119> seb128: I've updated all the add_quicklist MPs I know about
<mhall119> you can reject the Universe ones now if you want
<seb128> mhall119, thanks
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<thumper> bschaefer: hi
<bschaefer> thumper, hey,
<bschaefer> thumper, so did you need to do an FFe for the ibus code?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-29
<thumper> ah... I think didrocks made one
<thumper> I should probably check
<thumper> I feel like I'm under a pile here
<bschaefer> im not sure if/when that needs to be done, I was just checking from you ping yesterday
<bschaefer> also that is no good! Hopefully you can get some rest after this week...
<thumper> pfft
<thumper> we'll see
<thumper> I'm trying to fix bugs in the release
<bschaefer> good luck! Ill hopefully have this panel bug done soon...
<bschaefer> also do you know where jay is?
<thumper> no, sorry
<thumper> may have left for the day
<thumper> it is outside is normal hours
<bschaefer> alright, hopefully Ill see him tomorrow
<snadge> <3
<mhall119> Trevinho: starting to see some keywords merge proposals coming in
<htorque> hi all! i'd like to add a launcher item for all users and found this in checkbox-unity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/861685/ should that do what i'm looking for or is this just for the current user?
<seb128> htorque, that's a runtime thing for the current user
<htorque> seb128: was afraid it is, thanks.
<seb128> htorque, the easiest is to do an override for the gsettings com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites key
<htorque> seb128: thanks, am looking at the existing overrides now. :-)
<seb128> htorque, well just define your custom list, I don't think you can append in an override, just copy the default one and add your item in it
<htorque> seb128: works fine for new users or when resetting the unity configuration, but what would i do to keep users' configurations and just add the launcher?
<htorque> maybe running a migration script (using above snippet) when users log in?
<seb128> htorque, yes
<pawel_st_> hi there,
<pawel_st_> is anybody familiar with com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrat dbus interface?
<seb128> pawel_st_, hi, you should probably just ask your question
<seb128> pawel_st_, the people most familiar with it are u.s based and still sleeping but others might be able to reply
<seb128> otherwise try again in a few hours
<pawel_st_> ok; so I'm playing with it and trying to get all menus by calling GetMenus(). But I'm not getting anything - instead I see the top panel is being restarted (probably crashes)
<pawel_st_> so question is, when I get proxy object for com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service and /com/canonical/AppMenu/Registrar, can I just call GetMenus(), or is there an extra step needed
<smb> Hm, anybody else has this? Clicking on the launcher icon usually raises the active applications window (and optionally switches workspaces). Currently I seem to often get no workspace switch and the application window randomly moved (sometimes even between two workspaces). Not all apps but at least firefox and xchat atm...
<didrocks> seb128: htorque: this snippet is broken in current unity
<didrocks> seb128: htorque: upstream changed some code and regressed it (look at why it's deactivated in checkbox-unity now)
<htorque> didrocks: thanks for the hint!
<didrocks> yw :)
<Lighthorse> anyone know were I can get Unity to use with Ubuntu Server 11.10 or is it already installed
<om26er> bug 942772
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 942772 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Precise unity-2d launcher auto-hiding out-of-box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/942772
<om26er> I see that as well
<om26er> damn i am so drunk (not exactly) please ignore me :/ I was thinking it something different
<Lighthorse> I would like to switch to a gui instead of command line
<Lighthorse> as I am still new to this
<rye> Lighthorse, well, you can get the whole desktop software pack by installing ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<Lighthorse> Cool that is what I was looking for
<Lighthorse> OK looking for a download for it thank you
<rye> is there a bug about hud stealing focus from applications if it is dismissed by clicking alt again?
<rye> oh, i know, hud tag
<rye> 934061
<Lighthorse> rye, Thanks I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lighthorse> Fingers crossed
<rye> Lighthorse, you are running it locally, right? not over the network?
<rye> I mean the Ubuntu Server installation has the monitor attached etc.
<Lighthorse> Yes bet it looks like it is getting it from the arcive
<Lighthorse> Yes it is a stand alone system
<rye> ok
<Lighthorse> I have a win server running now I want to change to Ubuntu so I am figuring this out
<Lighthorse> but not great at command line alone
<rye> Lighthorse, server configuration are mostly done in configuration files though since the servers don't usually run any gui. OTOH getting comfortable with gui first then starting using the terminal is a path I originally went through
<Lighthorse> I like the unity desktop I used with Ubuntu 11.04
<Lighthorse> I figure that also I am used to Unity so I figure I could transform from gui to cli
<Trevinho> mhall119: cool! thanks for doing that! ;)
<Lighthorse> WOW 650+ files , Hope I am getting the right thing
<mhall119> Trevinho: glad to
<mhall119> Nekhelesh has been doing a lot of work lately, with Quicklists and now Keywords
<mhall119> didrocks: thanks for taking on the keywords MPs
<didrocks> mhall119: no worry, but we really need to discuss processes and how to announce it :)
<didrocks> took me 4 hours for something which takes less time doing it ourselves, so let's plan that together for next call!
<didrocks> nevertheless, I love it, I hope we will have good translations as well
<didrocks> so that we start having good search results!
<mhall119> didrocks: agreed, in particular I'd like to figure out how to properly make these package patches in a way I can walk a non-developer through
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, quite some work involved here :)
<mhall119> and 100% agree on needing a tool that'll get the correct branch every time
<mhall119> didrocks: I'll try the edit-patch process again for the geany keywords
<mhall119> I'll ping you if I get stuck
<didrocks> mhall119: do not hesitate! :)
<Saviq> didrocks, mhall119 is it possible that we'd have the search in both translated and original strings?
<didrocks> Saviq: what do you mean?
<didrocks> ah you want to search in both
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> due to the fact that not 100% apps are translated, not 100% keywords would be translated
<didrocks> hum, that's more a question for kamstrup, mhr3 and design
<seb128> design said no previous cycle
<Saviq> true
<seb128> it's confusing for most users because it matches stuff you have no clue about
<seb128> especially for people who don't know english
<Saviq> seb128, I can agree with that, but then we need to have higher reqs for translations
<seb128> ?
<Saviq> now I end up with a mx
<Saviq> mix
<seb128> we have the highest request for translations
<seb128> hum, mix of what?
<Saviq> of Polish (in my case) and English strings in .desktop files
<Saviq> and now it's even more apparent with the hud
<seb128> example? where in the ui?
<Saviq> where the sound indicator name, for example, isn't translated
<seb128> that has nothing to do with search
<seb128> it's just your locale translations not being complete
<Saviq> seb128, well, it has to do with feeding the search
<Saviq> seb128, yes, but expecting that I often try both
<seb128> well, the search just finds what is in menus
<Saviq> if I fail in PL, I try in EN
<Saviq> and then sometimes I try in EN to begin with
<seb128> well, that will be autofixed when the polish translation team complete their translations
<Saviq> and fail, even though I know it should be there
<Saviq> true
<seb128> you can't display nothing
<Saviq> but will we ever reach 100% for everything? doubt it
<seb128> we fallback to display english if not translated
<Saviq> yes that's great
<seb128> what else would you suggest? blank text instead?
<Saviq> no, I'd suggest searching in both translated and original strings
<seb128> that's confusing over what you describe and it would "punish" stable users where things are translated
<Saviq> punish how?
<seb128> what you suggest optimize for a broken case
 * mhr3 agrees with seb128
<seb128> but confusing them, polish users probably want polish results to be listed, not random match to happen because what that typed happens to be an english word
<seb128> but->by
<seb128> they might not even know the english word and why what they typed matched that word that has nothing to do with their input
<Saviq> I do tend to agree that'd be the ideal case, but that's assuming we'll be 100% translated, and we won't
<Saviq> I do get your argument, though and will now hide in a corner somewhere ;)
<seb128> Saviq, we have over 90% translations in like over 25 locales
<Saviq> that's not 100%, and what's the scope btw?
<seb128> like all the important strings are 100% translated in a load of locales
<Saviq> all apps in universe? multiverse?
<seb128> Saviq, the CD, that includes the whole desktop indicators, unity ui, applications
<seb128> Saviq, well, why would be undermine the experience on the default install and most used applications just because stuff in the universe are less good?
<seb128> we optimize for the best experience, we don't level to the worst of what we ship
<Saviq> I probably simply wouldn't consider that undermining
<Saviq> but yeah, compromise
<Saviq> maybe I am setting too low a target
<seb128> well, it means on a 100% official translated polish preinstalled images you would get those weird matching that don't make any sense to polish users
<seb128> so it sort of undermine our default experience
<seb128> Saviq, I can see what you say but that's the position which has been taken
<seb128> I think it's a reasonable one
<Saviq> yes I understand
<Saviq> I agree
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> let's move on
<Saviq> lets :)
<seb128> Saviq, you can always use an english locale if you prefer a consistant experience and are fine with english ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, of course
<nava> Saviq a good idea for unity http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29302/
<Saviq> nava, sure, sounds good to me, not that trivial, though, but pick it up with design at #ubuntu-design
<Saviq> as mentioned in the response
<nava> Saviq thanks,but i think if you discussed it will be better than me ;)
<Saviq> nava, not really
<nava> ok what should i do ? im on design channel
<Saviq> nava, best read http://design.canonical.com/2012/02/the-unity-design-process-and-how-you-can-play-a-part-in-it/
<Saviq> it's from our lead designer for the shell
<mhall119> gord: do you know if there's any more recent documentation on global menu stuff than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu ?
<nava> Saviq I read it, but it tell post on brainstorm in part 1
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mhall119, pong
<gord> mhr3, not that i'm aware of
<gord> mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> mhr3: are you still waiting on something before moving https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhr3/Lenses back to the main page for it?
<mhr3> mhall119, well, 12.04 still isn't released
<mhr3> so the 11.10 version is still the most revelant
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> mhr3: is what's currently on /Unity/Lenses accurate as of 11.10?
<mhr3> yep
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<pawel_st_> Is anyone familiar with com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrat dbus interface? I'm playing with it and trying to get all menus by calling GetMenus(). But I'm not getting anything - instead I see the top panel is being restarted (probably crashes)
<pawel_st_> so the question is, when I get proxy object for com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service and /com/canonical/AppMenu/Registrar, can I just call GetMenus(), or is there an extra step needed.
<mhall119> gord: do you know if there's any documentation yet on how to pre-seed the HUD with clues about what menu items a user might be interested in?
<gord> tedg, ^ ;)
<mhall119> oh, tedg is here, even better
<tedg> mhall119, I think the only docs are really my blog post.
<mhall119> tedg: link?
<tedg> mhall119, You don't have all the content of my blog memorized?  :-)
<tedg> mhall119, http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Searching_menus
<mhall119> I do, I was just checking to see if you did ;)
<mhall119> ok, who are the indicator folks?
<mhall119> I need updates on the status of documentation for the message and sound indicators
<davidcalle> loremattei, Launchpad is building Flickr. I'll look tomorrow into the on_search_changed bug. Good job!
<loremattei> davidcalle, fine! I'll follow the on_search_changed bug. Thank you!
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> davidcalle: hi, did you submit your graphic design lens to the ARB?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes, it's done.
<mhall119> awesome, thanks, let me know how that goes
<davidcalle> mhall119, I will, Allison Randall is reviewing it.
<davmor2> hey guys are the notifications meant to be BLUE if so my god why?
<davidcalle> davmor2, it's a bug. What's the colour of your wallpaper?
<davmor2> davidcalle: it's the default this is on a fresh install the notification was for you have wifi
<mhall119> seb128: ping
<davidcalle> davmor2, and all notifications are blue?
<davmor2> davidcalle: I've only had the 2, there are networks available and you are connected,  I am about to start the fresh install but both have been BLUE
<davidcalle> davmor2, you can display one with notify-send  (notify-send "some text")
<davidcalle> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/929425
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 929425 in Notify OSD "Background colour bright blue" [Medium,In progress]
<davmor2> davidcalle: this isn't the full desktop yet on the install pages once it is installed properly I'll have a proper play
<davidcalle> davmor2, ok
<mhall119> does anybody know if there's been discussion about providing generic "Messages" and "Websites" lenses for Unity?
<mhall119> mhr3: ^^ ?
<mhall119> Messages for searching email, chat logs, gwibber messages, etc
<mhall119> Website for searching browser bookmarks and history
<Daekdroom> That one would overlap with the gwibber lenses.
<mhall119> Gwibber shouldn't have it's own lens, according to our guidelines
<Daekdroom> What are the guidelines?
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Guidelines
<mhall119> I can see the Gwibber lens being a "Microblog" Lens, but I think it would be better to have a broader "Messages" lens
<mhr3> mhall119, dont know about such discussion
<mhall119> mhr3: what are your thoughts on it?
<mhr3> web does make sense
<mhr3> gwibber is multisource itself, so not sure there
<mhall119> right, which is why I can see it being specific to Microblogging
<mhall119> that way you can have Polly, etc, feed it
<mhr3> but it'd be pretty cool if a lens searched my xchat logs
<Daekdroom> Btw, is the music lens going to work with Rhythmbox?
<mhr3> davidcalle will be able to answer that :)
<mhall119> Daekdroom: Mark Tully has a scope for Rhythmbox: lp:~markjtully/+junk/rhythmbox-scope
<davidcalle> mhr3, I still need your help on this. Or Python.
<mhall119> oh nice, it also looks like he has a web history lens
<davidcalle> mhall119, he is Teester on irc. He has scopes for every big music player.
<mhr3> davidcalle, so how far did you get with it?
<mhr3> last time we were chatting there were quite a few roadblocks
<mhr3> did you get past those?
<davidcalle> mhr3, db parsing with extraction of title, genre, artist, album, track number, uri. The scope being currently wired to a lot of banshee db related stuff, I'm having a hard time figurint out how to wire these results to it.
<davidcalle> mhr3, an external scope would be much nicer, as it wouldn't need extra work to rebuild an external (and needed) banshee scope.
<davidcalle> mhr3, what do you think?
<mhr3> i dont like the idea that we'd be shipping a lens that just sits there and requires a remote scope to work by default
<davidcalle> mhr3, it will work for upgraders.
<mhr3> davidcalle, i'm also not sure what you mean with the second point, can you elaborate?
<mhr3> extra work to rebuild banshee scope??
<mhall119> mhr3: you can make the lens package Recommends the scope for the default music player
<davidcalle> mhr3, the music lens needs to keep banshee compatibility. So, I guess it means an external banshee scope, if the internal one is rbox.
<mhall119> they should both be external, IMO, so you can uninstall the scope for the default music player if you uninstall the default music player
<Daekdroom> Specially if the scope package depends on the player.
<mhr3> while having scopes is awesome, it comes at a cost of resources, i think the default ones need to be careful about those
<mhr3> davidcalle, and you dont need to do anything about the banshee scope, it should stay the way it is
<mhr3> it was default 11.10 and i hope it handles banshee not being there well enough
<mhr3> lamalex, ^^ it does right?
<lamalex> mhr3, believe so
<mhall119> I need a little help, does anyone have 5 minutes to explain to me how Unity selects icons for the launcher and alt-tab switcher?
<elopio> Hi unity team.
<elopio> what tool are you using for GUI tests on Unity 3D?
<elopio> are you using something like Qt testability driver?
<mhall119> didrocks: ^^ can you answer?
<lamalex> elopio, we have a tool called autopilot that was written in house
<lamalex> it's still under quite active development, and its similar to testability
<lamalex> the code is in the unity tree
<lamalex> under tests/autopilot
<elopio> lamalex: cool. I'll look at it.
<elopio> lamalex: any reasons not to use mago?
<lamalex> yup, if you have questions/comments whatever feel free to ping me
<lamalex> elopio, yah- lots
<lamalex> so many
<elopio> :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, how would you prefer the search to be done on the db? Everything extracted to be stored then search or matching while parsing?
<elopio> that's reasuring. I'll see if we can hook into autopilot too.
<elopio> lamalex: thanks.
<lamalex> elopio, it's mine so feel free to ask any questions
<lamalex> elopio, what are you working on?
<lamalex> (i might be able to tell you if AP will fit or not)
<elopio> lamalex: I will for sure. I work with Ubuntu One.
<lamalex> if you're doing web stuff I would use selenium
<elopio> lamalex: for the website we have the selenium + SST tests working.
<elopio> for the control panel, that's Qt for windows and ubuntu we are thinking of testability.
<lamalex> i would use testability if you're doing Qt
<lamalex> testability offers so much for Qt applications
<elopio> for the integration with Ubuntu, we could use xpresser, mago or this autopilot.
<lamalex> Autopilot is really specific to unity
<lamalex> if you need to click on unity bits in automated ways AP is excellent
<lamalex> but that's really all it's good for right now
<elopio> lamalex: we need to test the lenses
<elopio> the indicator
<elopio> lots of stuff.
<lamalex> cool
<lamalex> yah, AP is probably what you want
<elopio> bug we also need to test rhythmbox and nautilus
<elopio> then this is going to be a not-so-nice mix of tools, probably.
<lamalex> I've been wanting to try and do a gtk backend thing for autopilot
<lamalex> to make autopilot also useful for testing gtk apps, but i haven't had time. i think a lot of the code is already written in the gtkparasite module but like i said- purely speculation
<elopio> lamalex: that sounds really nice. What about for the next week ;)
<elopio> lamalex: I'll look into the code.
<lamalex> go for it!
<elopio> I'm not the best programmer, and I don't have much time, but I could give you a hand.
<mhr3> davidcalle, the latter would make the searches take longer than they need to
<elopio> if we decide that this is the tool for us, it would be easier for me to spend some hours on this. I'll keep bothering you in the near future, for sure :D
<mhall119> mhr3: who can I talk to about making sure Unity is using the best possible icons for apps (in the launcher and alt-tab switcher)?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<thumper> morning
<PaoloRotolo> thumper, hi
<thumper> hi PaoloRotolo
<bschaefer> morning thumper
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<balloons> afternoon everyone.. did https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/940139 make it into the unity team ppa yet?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 940139 in Compiz Core "[callgrind] compiz spends about 51% of its CPU time in CompRegion construction/destruction" [High,Fix committed]
<mhall119> balloons: looks like it
<mhall119> I did a dist-upgrade this morning
<mhall119> haven't restarted yet, but the compiz-core changelog in /usr/share/doc/ has it listed
<mhall119> version 1:0.9.7.0~bzr3025-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<balloons> kk.. good. I said it was
<balloons> hehehehe
<mhall119> declare first, ask later?  I like how you roll mister
<balloons> it was "supposed" to be in there
<balloons> therefore.. it is in there
<thumper> I think it is...
<mhall119> thumper: have you looked at the unity MP graphs lately?
<thumper> no
<thumper> what graphs
<thumper> ?
<thumper> sorry
<thumper> I have vague recollections
<thumper> but I'm fighting a blocking 5.6 bug right now
<mhall119> average wait time to the first response on an MP has been cut by nearly 2/3!
<mhall119> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/#unity_wait
<thumper> oh that's good
<mhall119> it's very good
<mhall119> the whole team is doing wonderfully on that
<mhall119> just wanted to make sure you knew :)
<seb128> mhall119, hey
<seb128> mhall119, sorry I was out when you pinged earlier and forgot to pong after dealing with backlog
<seb128> mhall119, small not about your unity list instructions, the OnlyShowIn=Unity needs a trailling ";"
<seb128> i.e "OnlyShowIn=Unity;"
<seb128> mhall119, it will work without it but it might trigger parser warnings
<mhall119> seb128: ok
<mhall119> seb128: My next target is getting better icons for some apps that are still using low-res raster images
<seb128> mhall119, good luck
<mhall119> but I wanted to make sure I had a good understanding of where Unity got them for the Launcher and alt-tab switcher
<seb128> mhall119, I think icon designers are hard to find ;-)
<seb128> icons are not easy to draw
<mhall119> hopefully most upstreams already have hi-res or svg source images for their raster icons
<mhall119> and it'll just be a matter of asking for them
<seb128> mhall119, if they do we usually ship those
<seb128> or they ship svg for those
<seb128> well at least GNOME do
<mhall119> some, like libreoffice, seems to have svgs in their packages, but possible aren't using them
<seb128> mhall119, btw can you fix the wiki as well for the trailing ";"?
<mhall119> seb128: sure
<seb128> mhall119, icon, usually unity,GNOME,etc loads whatever is in the theme
<seb128> mhall119, look at the icon name in the .desktop and find /usr/share/icons -name <iconname>
<glosoli> Anyone here would like me to explain ?  Mark ditched Unity Dash icon from Unity Indicator Top Left of the screen to Unity Panel. Well it was some kind of ruining look of the system. But then he came with even greater idea...Removed Dodge Window, so now when you maximize window these little MAX MIN CLOSE buttons are just not in the right plays, because if Unity Panel is always shown, you see them in the very top left of the screen, far away from app
<seb128> or <iconname>*
<glosoli> window.
<seb128> glosoli, ?
<seb128> glosoli, the control didn't change much place
<seb128> there are shifted from the old ubuntu logo width, which is a few pixels
<mhall119> seb128: right, for libreoffice it appears that libreoffice-writer (specified in the .desktop) is a png, but there is an svg in the same place called libreoffice-oasis-text.svg
<mhall119> so that would explain it, I suppose
<seb128> mhall119, try dropping the .png from the .desktop and see if that fixes it
<seb128> (you might need to restart your session, dunno if bamf reload on .desktop changes)
<glosoli> seb128: Sure it did. Max Min Buttons now seem not in the right place, and drives me nuts. It looks like a job of somekind of person who learn design things in a day now.
<tbf_> glosoli: nah... i would not talk that radical
<tbf_> glosoli: ui design is hard
<seb128> glosoli, they seem to be in the right place to me
<mhall119> seb128: the .desktop specified 'libreoffice-writer', which will match the .png, but not the .svg, which is actually named 'libreoffice-oasis-text'
<seb128> glosoli, it's easier to aim the corner than 30 pixels from the corner
<jono> anyone else seeing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943633
<glosoli> seb128: you have autohide maybe ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Erratic indicator behavior, possibly after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> glosoli, no, I've always on
<jono> there is a video on that bug demonsrating the problem
<seb128> mhall119, that seems a libreoffice bug indeed
<glosoli> seb128: It just looks nuts, it's the same as having close max min, more left than the whole windows when windows is not maximized.
<tbf_> glosoli: no idea how big canonical's efforts are, but I've been in projects, where the ui and layout specs had seen almost 100 iterations at the end of the project
<seb128> mhall119, try editing the .desktop and use 'libreoffice-oasis-text'
<glosoli> tbf_: I have no feelings at judging, so don't new users who would like to try os
<glosoli> tbf_: everything should look perfect.
<tbf_> seb128: i think although glosoli is using a bit strong words here, he has a point
<glosoli> tbf_: If a student like me realizes it looks bad and drives nuts, how can it attract movies editors when lightworks will be released and etc ?
<tbf_> seb128: with static launcher dock it indeed looks strange that the window control buttons are shown above the launcher icons instead of the window
<seb128> tbf_, glosoli: well having them out of the launcher space would mean having to move the menus when the control move there
<seb128> which would mean the menus wouldn't be at the same place on max or small windows
<seb128> which is another issue
<glosoli> seb128: they can be in the same place as window. why not ? why not leaving global menu always shown, and title with button in the window ?
<tbf_> seb128: when the dash button still was in the indicator panel, things looked are reasonable.
<tbf_> seb128: yup, hard to get all details right
<tbf_> seb128: but maybe something to bring to the ui designer's attention
<seb128> glosoli, because it would mean having to shift the menus location when the button get embedded on the panel
<seb128> which is not perfect either
<tbf_> seb128: this kind of guys usually find excellent solutions much faster than us stupid programmers
<seb128> right
<glosoli> seb128: It is not perfect always seeing global menu instead of wasted whitespace for nothing ??
<seb128> do you lack horizontal whitespace on your panel?
<seb128> what resolution do you use?
<glosoli> may I show you a screenshoot how it will ook perfect ?
<tbf_> glosoli: maybe you can file a nicely and positively worded bug report in launchpad...
<glosoli> tbf_: I will tomorrow because it will be so much writing to do to convince people. :)
<seb128> glosoli, I understand what you describe, I just say it has other usability issues
<tbf_> glosoli: ...and once we've got an url, seb128 just forwards that link to his ui design guys?
<seb128> they read bugs
<seb128> they don't need me to ping them
<seb128> just make it affect ayatana-design
<tbf_> even the better
<seb128> or better email the design list
<glosoli> http://goo.gl/c29Z9
<seb128> it's a better place to have a discussion, too many bugs, they don't read them daily
<glosoli> check that link ?
<tbf_> glosoli: just make sure to keep calm when writing things down
<seb128> you have a better chance of a discussion on the list
<glosoli> doesn't it look proper this way ?
<seb128> no it doesn't
<glosoli> tbf_: I am calm most of the times, but  these little things.. they drive me nuts :D
<tbf_> glosoli: you definitely have a point, and explained calmly it definitely will influence the design guys
<seb128> but what tbf_ says
<tbf_> glosoli: of course nobody can guarantee that you convince them in first go
<seb128> I doubt they will buy the "menus should always be on screen"
<tbf_> glosoli: but friendly, nice language is the key.
<seb128> they try to deprecate menus, those are past century ui bits
<seb128> i.e read mark's blog post on the hud
<glosoli> Tryed Hud
<glosoli> it's for power users
<glosoli> I like it, new users won't
<seb128> you get no menus on an ipad and users don't hate it
<tbf_> glosoli: hud rather seems like an experiment or a voice-control enabler
<seb128> same on an android device
<glosoli> Even hotkey for HUD is picked bad
<glosoli> hotkey for a lot of plugins is picked bad
<tbf_> but in the end menubars always were a hack for people incapable of doing proper ui design, that guides users
<glosoli> tbf_: menu bar always shown was in mac os x for what 10 years or more ? Don't know how long, but noone ever cryed for it, because it fullfilled whitespace instead of leaving empty whitespace :)
<tbf_> glosoli: still makes sense to not show the menubar if you don't interact with it
<tbf_> glosoli: text glpyhs are very complex, noisy beats
<seb128> jono, you freedom hater
<tbf_> glosoli: very much appreciate not seeing them all the time
<tbf_> (the menubar glyphs)
<jono> seb128, freedom sucks
<seb128> jono, I'm pondering installing a mp4 codec to watch your video or not ;-)
<glosoli> tbf_: Well yes, I don't need them too, tryed LIM, it does the same bad thing as global menu...
<tbf_> glosoli: that smart hiding of the menubar was one of the things initially buying me into unity
<jono> seb128, would you like someone to call you a Whaaaaaambulance?
<seb128> jono, gtk-recordmydesktop does ogg by default, it doesn't suck ;-)
<jono> :-)
<jono> seb128, I did record it, but no software can trim out that corner of my desktop
<jono> so I used Windows
<glosoli> tbf_: it was fine, but when they ditched Dodge Window it made to occur so many GUI cheapeness
<jono> so in essence...Free Software sucked for this :-)
<seb128> jono, gtk-recordmydesktop should work just fine
<seb128> weird
<tbf_> i remember having used a linux screen recorder that permits choosing the screen region
<seb128> jono, is your issue the white rectangle showing sometimes?
<jono> seb128, oh, damn
<tbf_> it could have been something with a stupid name like gtk-recordmydesktop
<seb128> tbf_, gtk-recordmydesktop does it ;-)
<jono> I could have selected the region
<jono> seb128, ok...you get one free kick in the balls
<seb128> lol
<jono> choose wisely, left or right
<jono> :-)
<seb128> jono, luckily I'm out of kick range since you live in the u.s ;-)
<jono> seb128, so I filed that against unity, wasnt sure which other package to file it again
<jono> st
<jono> seb128, haha
<glosoli> tbf_:  You understand that thing, that being programmer/design and doing hard job, it cares for you, but it doesn't for user. All they care is that things works as they should and looks nice.  They wouldn't buy a thing just coz you said it was hard to do or had a lot of interrations while picking a gui mockup
<seb128> jono, so, is your issue the white rectangle stuff?
<jono> seb128, the issue is that when I click on an indicator and move the mouse a pixel it loads up the other indicators
<jono> seb128, look at where my mouse moves and which indicators load
<jono> the video shows it pretty well
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> "fun"
<tbf_> glosoli, sure. but then ubuntu has this nice habit of doing released at fixed schedules
<seb128> jono, I guess that's an unity bug yes, I didn't see it before
<tbf_> glosoli: you never get everything perfect with fixed schedules
<jono> thanks seb128
<seb128> jono, you might want to try your change with DBO ;-)
<seb128> jono, yw
<jono> seb128, will mention it to him and ted
<seb128> change->change
<jono> DBO, tedg ^^
<seb128> chance
<seb128> damn
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Erratic indicator behavior, possibly after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<jono> seb128, know if anyone is working to resolve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943636 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943636 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut for moving virtual desktops brings up dash and shortcuts pane" [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> tbf_: you know what's the worst thing of someone being very good programmer ? Because they always believe they can do anything, they pick too much tasks, and if schedule is fixed, hell here comes the thing which is not done properly....
<seb128> jono, we reverted to crtl-alt-arrows for precise so I think that got lowered again
<jono> seb128, oh cool
<seb128> jono, it's on Didier's priority list but less a priority since it's not conflicting with a default keybindings
<mhall119> glosoli: that's why any large programming team has managers ;)
<jono> seb128, ok so default is now Ctrl-Alt-Arrow again?
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> not that it took me more than 30 seconds to change it once I realized what happened
<seb128> glosoli, you will be glad to learn that programmers doesn't decide alone what they will do this cycle in the unity team ;-)
<tbf_> ...considering how long it took until program management approved the last milestone as sufficiently perfect, i very much appreciate fixed schedules
<seb128> jono, yes
<seb128> jono, the design intend was to have both the old and new one working at the same time
<glosoli> seb128: sure I know that, but it doesn't look that way for ubuntu having fixed schedules.
<seb128> jono, but compiz doesn't allow that
<seb128> jono, so they delayed to next cycle once compiz will be able to deal with it
<tbf_> (how many bugs could we have fixed, if we wouldn't have been in finish that damn milestone panic don't touch something else micromanagement mode for ages)
<seb128> glosoli, well it is this way
<glosoli> this way is bad way
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> glosoli, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> one example
<seb128> things tend to not be overscoped
<seb128> i
<seb128> i.e look at the chart, desktop is on the trend line for the cycle
<glosoli> I beeen watching ubuntu since 6.04 or somehow called and it was never finished properly after release still some minor bugs occured in gui or code
<jono> seb128, delayed what till next cycle? both?
<jono> so it sounds like for this cycle the default is Ctrl-Alt+Arrow
<jono> which is awesome
<seb128> jono, yes, compiz will need to be updated to be able to have 2 keybindings for the same actions, then we can make super-shift-arrow for the new user and keep the old working
<seb128> but both changing compiz and doing the keybindings changes are for q
<mfisch> hooray for control alt arrow
<jono> seb128, cool, so I guess the bug I filed still applies then for when people do use Super-Shift-Arrow
<seb128> yes
<jono> thanks
<seb128> jono, if you opened a bug about it dup it from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/939521 I guess
<tedg> jono, That's not a "me thing" it's somewhere in panel-service or unity.  So Unity is the right place to file the bug.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 939521 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shortcut overlay appears even if you Super + another key" [Medium,Triaged]
<jono> thanks tedg
<jono> so whose list should I ensure this gets on?
<seb128> jono, used to be njpatel's, so see with thumper I guess
<seb128> likely DBO or gord
<jono> thanks seb128
<jono> thumper, ^^^^^
<jono> :-)
<thumper> hi jono
<thumper> jono: luckily super+ keybindings are being reverted
<thumper> jono: at least for moving desktops
<jono> thumper, this is a different bug
<jono> thumper, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/943633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Erratic indicator behavior, possibly after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<thumper> oh
<jono> thumper, there is a video in there showing the bug
<jono> unfortunately it makes the indicators unusable when it occurs
<thumper> jono: yah, it is downloading :)
<jono> thanks thumper!
<seb128> jono, if you are lucky thumper has a mp4 codec to watch it ;-)
<jono> seb128, looks like we are going to need another Whaaaaaaaambulance :-)
<seb128> lol
<jono> and maybe a glass of Whine too?
<jono> :-)
 * thumper can't see it :-|
<jono> dammit
<thumper> can't tell if it is still downloading
<seb128> lol
<thumper> or just not allowing me to see it
<jono> thumper, wget it
<jono> and play it in totem
<thumper> I am
<thumper> although right now I'm chasing a regression in unity 5.6
<jono> I will conver the vid to ogg
<jono> and attach to the bug
<thumper> jono: wow, that is special :)
<jono> thumper, ahhh you see it?
<thumper> yeah
<jono> bonkers, eh?
<thumper> yeah
<jono> I think multi-monitor and unsuspending may be the cuase
<jono> cause
<thumper> I have a feeling that it is the indicators stuff itself
<thumper> unity just passes along events
<thumper> but could be weirdness
<thumper> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/943633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943633 in unity "Erratic indicator behavior, possibly after suspend" [High,Triaged]
<thumper> Trevinho: care to comment please?
<glosoli> seb128: So you would recommend to email to that design mailing lists addresss ?
<seb128> yes
<glosoli> seb128: Sorry for dumb question, never used mailing lists before, I will get replies in my email or I will need to read that public archive  ?
<seb128> glosoli, https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/
<Trevinho> thumper: I look to that
<Trevinho> anyway jono, thumper I noticed the same sometime on Oneiric... I was asking myself what's happening
<Trevinho> I'll check asap
<jono> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> jono: do you get it when removing a display as well?
<jono> Trevinho, I have not seen it with just my laptop
<jono> next time it happens I will remove a display and see what happens
<thumper> jono: you are getting this with the latest unity I take it?
<jono> thumper, yes, I am up to date with Precise
<thumper> ok
<thumper> no special PPAs?
<jono> thumper, nope
<thumper> kk
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-01
<javelinboard> um, hi
<javelinboard> i was using compiz-fusion, and wanted to activate the spinning cube thing
<javelinboard> but apparently to do that i had to turn off a bunch of required plugins
<javelinboard> so, uh, when i log in normally, all i see is my desktop background, and i cant even use ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal
<javelinboard> so i have to reboot, log in by pressing that gear in the login screen and picking "ubuntu 2d"
<javelinboard> but i miss my effects
<javelinboard> so, what should i do?
<javelinboard> (i'm using ubuntu 11.10)
<Daekdroom> javelinboard, start regular Ubuntu session, press CRTL + ALT + F1, log in, run 'unity --reset', CRTL + ALT + F7
<Daekdroom> without ' ', of course
<javelinboard> ooh, let me get a pen and write that down
<javelinboard> then i'll try it, thanks
<javelinboard> okay, here goes
<angeloc> hi all, I'm trying to solve bug 773841, it's bitesize, it's my second contribution. I found a way to solve, but I want some technical advice to know if it's not the wrong way
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<om26er> andyrock, yo?
<om26er> bug 943640 says hello
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943640 in unity (Ubuntu) "Search field hint change in lense after hovering an item" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943640
<angeloc> anyone out there?
<bschaefer> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> bschaefer, pong
<bschaefer> mhr3, hey, how are you doing?
<mhr3> bschaefer, it's fine, what about you?
<rye> ohai, unity 5.6 testing here. Looks like something is broken with AltGr - pressing it steals the focus from current widget
<rye> does not open dash but in case it is used as compose key, you cannot actually compose easily
<bschaefer> mhr3, good, finally got some time to put that signal in the no results branch
 * rye goes to lp to find whether this has already been reported
<bschaefer> mhr3, got hit with a different bug that kept me away for to long...
<bschaefer> mhr3, for reference https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192
 * mhr3 opens the diff
<bschaefer> mhr3, so what happens now: every time you start a search a timer starts, if the search hasn't finished in 150ms the messages gets hidden
<bschaefer> mhr3, and thanks for looking and reviewing it
<mhr3> bschaefer, yea, i'd say it looks correct
<mhr3> just one little thing
<mhr3> the void LensView::HideResultsMessage()
<mhr3> could use a check if the message is already hidden
<bschaefer> mhr3, ugg yeah, let me change that
<mhr3> so if it's ready for review again, you have my approve
<bschaefer> mhr3, ok, changes pushed
<bschaefer> mhr3, there is this weird thing with highlighting icons though; but its because of this bug 943640
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943640 in unity (Ubuntu) "Search field hint change in lense after hovering an item" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943640
<bschaefer> mhr3, as when you mouse over an icon the dash loses key foucs and then everything gets reset and the message goes away
<bschaefer> mhr3, but now I know Im not causing that haha1
<mhr3> i think andyrock will solve that one ;)
<andyrock> morning
<andyrock> om26er, yep
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha yeah I think he will :), otherwise Ill have to!
<bschaefer> andyrock, morning andyrock
<andyrock> I've already solved it in my local branch
<andyrock> bschaefer, hey hey
<bschaefer> andyrock, nice! what was the cause?
<andyrock> bschaefer, look at SearchBar.cpp
<bschaefer> it looked like it was the icon stealing key focus and making the dash lose it
<andyrock> se just change
<andyrock> the hint when the search bar lose the focus
<andyrock> we should just hide
<andyrock> not reset it...
<andyrock> let me mark the bug as in progress
<bschaefer> andyrock, that bug is more problematic then that I think
<bschaefer> andyrock, if you highlight and icon it causes the a search to go off
<andyrock> yep
<bschaefer> it causes a search
<bschaefer> is that suppose to happen?
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> it is by design
<bschaefer> hmm, that almost seems redundant
<bschaefer> just if the mouse enters an icon, research a string that has already searched?
<andyrock> they want the "focus on enter"
<om26er> andyrock, that is way cooler, assign it to you then :-*
<om26er> andyrock, also when can I find the other italian guy?
<om26er> 3v1n0
<rye> so, bug #43851
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 43851 in Launchpad itself "KWord (NL) translations are misinterpretated" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43851
<andyrock> om26er, i think he is sleeping
<rye> bug #943851
<bschaefer> andyrock, it also happens on the lens bar icons
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in unity "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<rye> sorry
<andyrock> he worked all the night
<andyrock> bschaefer, yeah all the dash items have the "focus on mouse enter"
<andyrock> it is wanted
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm, well now im going to have to find out why that is causing a search to go through the lens and not return a OnSearchEnd
<bschaefer> signal
<andyrock> "cool"
<andyrock> :)
<bschaefer> i mean emit, not return
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha yeeaah
<bschaefer> andyrock, well its getting late here and im about to head off
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks again, have fun with your work!
<andyrock> I'm spent all the day (yesterday) fixing font problems
<bschaefer> that doesn't sound fun
<bschaefer> ive spent the last 2 days trying to get that top panel to blend correctly
<bschaefer> well 3
<andyrock> bschaefer, yeah....
<andyrock> bschaefer, i'd like to have just a fullscreen dash
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha
<jincreator> rye: Hi. I think I already report similar bug, although the purpose is different. Bug #940927
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940927 in unity "HUD is using Korean input method's shortcut key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940927
<andyrock> well I've to go...  good nigth bschaefer
<andyrock> om26er, see you later
<bschaefer> jincreator, what im are you using? Ibus?
<jincreator> bschaefer: Yes, I am.
<mhr3> bschaefer, thanks, and gn
<bschaefer> jincreator, cant you use ctrl+space to activate hangul?
<rye> jincreator, i am fairly sure that in that case pressing alt/releasing should have done something to the keyboard layout. In this case compose (e.g. pressing the key and holding to input e.g. ™ takes 2-3-4 presses of the key), It was no like this in 5.4
<om26er> see ya
<bschaefer> bschaefer, and to switch while in the hud you are going to have to hold alt a little longer then 0.1 sec...
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> ugg im tired
<bschaefer> jincreator, ^
<jincreator> bschaefer: Yes, I know ctrl+space is one default key to activate it, but Koreans didn't use it today.
<bschaefer> jincreator, what is the most common one used?
<jincreator> bschaefer: Hangul key, the Alt key at right side(seems a.k.a alt_grave?). It is only at Korean 101/104 keyboard layout.
<rye> jincreator, is altgr alone doing something or you need to press alt and something else too?
<jincreator> rye: Just press altgr. No need more keys.
<rye> jincreator, great! now we have 2 bugs - 1st - altgr should not trigger HUD and 2nd altgr should not steal focus on keypress
<jincreator> rye: I think use only Alt_Left for HUD is great, but seems compiz doesn't support only one key.
<thumper> jincreator: for me, only the left alt brings up the HUD
<rye> jincreator, yes, both of them are seen as Alt
<thumper> AltGr on my keyboard doesn't
<bschaefer> jincreator, hmm just right alt doesn't start hangul for me
<rye> by the way, the menu on alt regression now is broken for gtk3 apps too
<rye> because focus is stolen?
<thumper> yeah, we know, and are looking at it
<jincreator> thumper: Oh, really? I tested it yesterday.
<thumper> jincreator: the AltGr?
<jincreator> bschaefer: Did you use Korean 101/104 keyboard layout?
<thumper> jincreator: I'm on a standard UK keyboard
<bschaefer> jincreator, nope
<jincreator> thumper: I tested with standard Korean keyboard with Korean 101/104 layout.
<didrocks> thumper: maybe it's linked to bug #943851 as mentionned above
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943851 in unity "[unity 5.6] Pressing Alts steals focus from current widget, cannot compose characters with AltGr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943851
<bschaefer> thumper, the right alt makes hud come up for me...and im pretty sure im update to date with everything
<didrocks> thumper: I can't reproduce if I try on unity 5.4 (precise) + compiz from unity-team/ppa
<bschaefer> well with unity and nux
<didrocks> so seems to be a regression from 5.6
<thumper> interesting bschaefer
<thumper> I'm on latest too
<thumper> and my AltGr most certainly doesn't bring up the HUD
<bschaefer> thumper, let me make sure
<thumper> sorry, miswrote above, standard US keyboard
<thumper> my other laptop has UK
<jincreator> bschaefer: "Korean 101/104 compatible keyboard layout" doesn't mean your keyboard has more than 101 key - it just mean include hangul key. xev should show right alt key is hangul key.
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah im on standard us keyboard and AltGr
<bschaefer> is just the right alt? or some other alt key i have never heard about
<bschaefer> or alt + `
<jincreator> bschaefer: Just the right alt.
<jincreator> bschaefer: As a result, most laptop manufactures print "한/영" on right side of alt key, not "Alt".
<jincreator> I mean in Korea.
<thumper> bschaefer: my right alt says "Alt Gr"
<bschaefer> dammit now all my hotkeys stoped working
<bschaefer> thumper, ok, thats good to know. I just have  a cheap ish keyboard I have 2 super keys
<bschaefer> thumper, let me make sure my unity/nux is all up to date to test the AltGr and Hud
<thumper> bschaefer: you must be doubly super :)
<bschaefer> thumper, that what I tell myself every morning :)
<bschaefer> thumper, on a random side note I got the no results message branch up and ready for review :)
<thumper> awesome
<didrocks> rye: around?
<bschaefer> thumper, you know what Im thinking, is my keyboards right alt is actualy just sending the normal alt key code
<thumper> maybe
<thumper> I'm curious about the korean keyboards though
<jincreator> thumper :)
<gord> thumper, do jay's  branches fix the key nav for you?
<thumper> if they have left alt, and right alt is used for ibus
<thumper> gord: I've not tried them
<thumper> gord: I EODed
<thumper> just came on to chat to didrocks
<thumper> but got distracted
 * thumper must... leave...
<bschaefer> yeah, Ill look it up, haha sorry thumper!
<gord> ah, need to find someone who can reproduce then
<bschaefer> go! I must leave too...
<thumper> gord: could you not
<thumper> ?
<gord> nope, on none of my machines
<thumper> gord: at all?
<gord> i would of noticed otherwise ;)
<thumper> gord: wut?
<thumper> what could possibly be different?
<thumper> gord: I'll look tomorrow :)
<bschaefer> thumper, well my right alt doesn't start the hud, but now I have no key focus
 * thumper over and out
<bschaefer> thumper,  alright have a good night
<gord> thumper, run before someone else grabs you ;)
<bschaefer> actually my compiz crash...
<jincreator> bschaefer: By the way, aren't you working for bug #880876 ? I'm looking forward to test your code...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 880876 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Unity causes ibus to not work correctly (spaces incorrectly placed)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880876
<bschaefer> jincreator, yeah! Spaces are working in the dash an ALL other programs now as well :)
<jincreator> bschaefer: It seems code is very dependant to ibus_gtk. Is it also support xim?
<bschaefer> jincreator, actually I the fix doesn't use gtk or xim now anymore. Everything is going through the ibus api now
<bschaefer> jincreator, jay and I had to write an ibus client for nux
<bschaefer> actually the*
<jincreator> bschaefer: It seems there's a huge change to ibus and nux. Is it still possible to fix unity already shipped in Oneiric?
<jincreator> ibus -> unity :)
<bschaefer> jincreator, hmm, I don't think so, but you can look forward to 12.04 :)
<jincreator> bschaefer: Actually every Korean Ubuntu users are looking forward to 12.04 :) Thanks for fix it.
<jincreator> bschaefer: One more thing, is there are any plan to support various input method in Unity?
<bschaefer> jincreator, no problem, Im happy ibus is starting to like unity
<bschaefer> jincreator, like xim? or scim?
<jincreator> for now, xim. I heard scim is no more developed.
<bschaefer> jincreator, hmm, atm im not sure.
<bschaefer> well Im have to head off, its close to 2 am haha.
<bschaefer> have a good night!
<jincreator> bschaefer: I see. Again, thanks for your great work! I'll test and comment result to bug report after fix released. Good night!
<bschaefer> jincreator, thanks for letting me know about preferences of Korean users its kinda hard to know as I dont use hangul!
<bschaefer> jincreator, thank you very much!
<bschaefer> jincreator,  have a good one
<angeloc> hi all, I'm trying to solve bug 773841, it's bitesize, it's my second contribution. I found a way to solve, but I want some technical advice to know if it's not the wrong way
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<ivoks> is meta+arrows instead of ctrl+alt+arrows for desktop switching really intended or is it a bug?
<glosoli_> anyone ?
<jml> hi
<jml> huh weird.
<jml> emacs isn't appearing in the Alt-Tab switcher, nor does the launcher have the little indicators to show that it thinks it's running
<jml> and when I start it, the window shrinks to an oddly small size
<jml> it's rather annoying, since a significant fraction of my job consists of alt-tabbing between emacs & a terminal
<seb128> jml, restart unity
<seb128> it seems like bamf hit a bug and unity doesn't cope well when that happens
<nunod> where exactly are the ayatana mailing lists? the links in the wiki are broken :/
<mhall119> thumper: ping
<jml> seb128, log out then log in addressed the issue, thanks.
<mhall119> does anybody know who made the banner image for http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/ ?
<davmor2> mhall119: design at a guess
<mhall119> did someone make alt+arrows start the alt-tab switcher?
<didrocks> mhall119: it's a regression
<didrocks> mhall119: blocking release bug
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> glad it's going to be fixed, because it makes irssi cumbersome
<didrocks> mhall119: well, we won't release without
<didrocks> but not sure it's worked on right now
<mhall119> didrocks: that's okay, I can disable arrows on the switcher for now
<angeloc> didrocks: I'm tryng to solve bug 773841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<angeloc> can I ask some advice? This is first contribution to unity
<didrocks> angeloc: sure :)
<didrocks> angeloc: just a note I'll leave shortly unfortunatly today (have to give a conference on bzr)
<angeloc> I cannot make debug statements working
<angeloc> I kill unity-files-daemon, restarting it from the commandline, but nothing prints ...
<angeloc> there is something I have to do?
<didrocks> ah, maybe something changed here, kamstrup, mhr3 ? ^
<didrocks> angeloc: before yeah, just running on the command line prints them
<mhr3> angeloc, debug()?
<angeloc> yes debug()
<mhr3> if you're using that you need to use G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<mhr3> glib changed
<didrocks> oh right, thanks mhr3 :)
<angeloc> yes! this is the vodoo I'm looking for!
<angeloc> is there any documentation about that somewhere?
<angeloc> it works!
<angeloc> didrocks: second question!
<mhr3> angeloc, i usually grep glib sources for that stuff :P
<mhr3> but i'm pretty sure it's in some release annoucement
<angeloc> didrocks: to solve the bug I have to call directly nautilus executable, because files lens daemon uses AppInfo.launch_default_for_uri, that uses xdg_open function calls
<angeloc> but xdg-open doesn't supports volumes that are not mounted
<angeloc> didrocks: nor the function call
<didrocks> hum, even with a file:/// prefix?
<didrocks> I think calling in that case is finee
<didrocks> but only in that case
<angeloc> didrocks: no, only for remote locations like ssh:// sftp:// ftp:// etc...
<didrocks> interesting
<angeloc> didrocks: AppInfo.launch_default_for_uri works only for mounted locations
<didrocks> and xdg-open is lost as well then?
<angeloc> calling xdg-open sftp://192.168.1.2 doesn't work, calling nautilus sftp://192.168.1.2 shows the credentials window
<angeloc> I think there is a dbus method for calling subprocess, I ask an advice about that
<angeloc> didrocks: any advice?
<didrocks> angeloc: I can have a look tomorrow if you want
<angeloc> didrocks: I almost done the implementations, I think I make a merge proposal in a few hours, the last thing to solve is how call nautilus gracefully and in a way that doesn't raise ubuntu developers anger!
<angeloc> but I can wait until tomorrow!
<angeloc> now I have a fully working url filter that supports ftp:// ssh:// sftp:// dav://
<angeloc> right now activate method for urls is not called in unity-lens-files, anyone experiences this problem?
<angeloc> I made an update of my 12.04 this morning
<mhall119> seb128: ping
<seb128> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> seb128: hey, skaet is getting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview ready, and it references "Control Center", is that "System Settings"?
<seb128> mhall119, well the source is gnome-control-center, the title is system settings, none is wrong but yeah system settings seems better
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> seb128: is also mentions a "User Interface" section of the control center, is that "Appearance"?
<seb128> mhall119, yes
<glosoli> seb128: might it be problem of design team or system, that Qt written software has more bold fonts ?
<seb128> glosoli, neither, just a bug
<seb128> glosoli, those are different toolkit and nobody spent time to make them look identic
<glosoli> seb128: I understand, but as they are taking Qt software as default thing in Ubuntu, just thought they should.  Ubuntu One for example was rewritten from GTK to Qt
<seb128> glosoli, who is "they"
<seb128> glosoli, right "they" should fix all the thousand of bugs in launchpad and make perfect software will all the features users asked for
<seb128> real life has only 24 hours in a day and so many people working on Ubuntu
<tedg> AlanBell, Is it possible that you could test the branch attached to this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbusmenu/+bug/878708
<tedg> Well, I say that, and I notice it's still not to LP yet...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878708 in DBus Menu "indicator menu items reported as tickboxes by orca" [High,In progress]
<AlanBell> tedg: ok, will have a look at that in an hour or two
<tedg> AlanBell, Thanks!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<Andy80> maybe an OT question, but..... how is Jono able to Live stream on G+?
<glosoli> Hangouts ?
<glosoli> Google Hangouts''
<Andy80> yeah... but usually you cannot stream... you can make a videoconference with up to 10 people, that's it...
<glosoli> Andy80: in btw sorry for dumb question, I am new here, who is Jono ? :D
<Andy80> doh!
<Andy80> sorry
<Andy80> wrong channel :D
<Andy80> no....
<Andy80> the channel is right....
<Andy80> uhm....
<Andy80> damn xchat...
<Andy80> btw.... Jono Bacon, the community manager of Ubuntu
<glosoli> Andy80: Ah, not I'll know
<mhall119> tedg: ping
<mohawkjohn> Okay, i did unity --reset, and now my left monitor clicks aren't following in the same location that the mouse appears to be (y shifted). how the hell do i fix this?
<mohawkjohn> aren't *falling
<mohawkjohn> can some please just point me to the correct bug report?
<rye> weird, just got logged out by hovering the launcher
<rye> bug #924612 apport told me, nothing new
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924612
<AlanBell> tedg: so this dbusmenu fix, I did autogen.sh; make; sudo make install
<AlanBell> restarted, not seeing much difference
<seb128> rye, could you check the timestamp for the issue? did it happen during a session?
<seb128> rye, can you check if you had other issues in syslog or dmesg? g-s-d going down should in no case close the session
<tedg> AlanBell, Did you make sure it installed in the right prefix?
<seb128> rye, is there a segfault in Xorg.0.log.old?
<tedg> AlanBell, ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<AlanBell> tedg: oh, ok
<seb128> rye, I think the g-s-d issue might be a redherring, like g-s-d might hit it because xorg closes under its feats
<seb128> or feet :p
<rye> [  7400.340] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
<rye> seb128, no, there is nothing in dmesg
<rye> and nothing in Xorg log
<seb128> rye, the .old log?
<rye> looking through other logs
<rye> seb128, yes, the server unloaded everything and went away politely
<AlanBell> tedg: ok, done it with prefix=/usr now. do I have to remove wherever it put it last time?
<tedg> AlanBell, You don't have to to make it work, but it probably put effectively junk into /usr/local
<rye> oh
<rye> something interesting in syslog
<AlanBell> why doesn't it put it in the right place by default?
<tedg> AlanBell, Well, there's some debate about what "the right place" is.  If it's a system thing it should go in /usr, but it assumes that it's not because if it was a system thing you'd be building it with packaging, which knows, and sets the directory.
<rye> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/864207/
<AlanBell> tedg: ok, logged out and back in, the menus are all still checkboxes
<seb128> rye, moving to #ubuntu-desktop
<tedg> AlanBell, Arg.. bummer.
<AlanBell> do I need a make clean in there I wonder
<tedg> AlanBell, I could build you a package real quick if you wanted?
<AlanBell> that would be great
<AlanBell> just did a make clean make sudo make install and it still doesn't work
<mhall119> tedg: can I get 2 minutes of your time?
<tedg> mhall119, Sure, what's up?
<mhall119> tedg: I'm trying to help dpm idenify documentation to put on developer.u.c
<mhall119> can you tell me the state of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<mhall119> is it anywhere near accurate and up to date?
<mhall119> hmm, actually there doesn't seem to be much there for app developers
<mhall119> is there a documented API for the sound menu?
<tedg> mhall119, There is on the musical player section
<tedg> mhall119, It's in libunity, though I'm not sure where the docs are.
<tedg> mhall119, It's using the MPRIS spec, but we made an easy to use interface for that.
<mhall119> ah, so MPRIS is the actual API?
<tedg> mhall119, For the most part, yes.  We've got a couple additions that aren't in there, but they're not the core of it.
<tedg> mhall119, Our add-ins are for player specific items.
<tedg> mhall119, So a Pandora client could add a "Like" menuitem.
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu/#API
<mhall119> do you know if that's still accurate?
<tedg> mhall119, Looking over it, looks to be.  We haven't really changed anything there.
<mhall119> thanks tedg
<mhall119> I appreciate it
<tedg> AlanBell, So, apparently in 9 hours there'll be a dbusmenu here: https://launchpad.net/~ted/+archive/bugfix/+packages  :-/
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel if you need some build scoring up, you might be lucky and have a buildd admin still online
<tedg> seb128, Ah, cool.  Let me see if AlanBell responds that he's still awake.
 * AlanBell never sleeps
<tedg> I think it's late his time.
<AlanBell> 11 pm
<tedg> If I could get it down to 1h, would you be able to test it tonight?
<tedg> Seems late to me, but I get up early :-)
<tedg> I wouldn't want to miss fun IRC time with seb128
<seb128> tedg, there was maybe misunderstanding but I suggested you ask on #ubuntu-devel to get it scored up, not that I would do it ;-)
<bilal> While hacking around with Unity, I'm getting a segfault in this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/unity/sc-integration-phase2/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/src/SoftwareCenterLauncherIcon.cpp The constructor. Any idea what's at fault here?
<bilal> (it's my code, btw, the segfault code isn't in trunk)
<bilal> GDB reveals it's at the ShowWindow(true) line
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-02
<snadge> eek
<snadge> i've been told the hardcoded value for switching workspaces has been reverted
<snadge> but its in the unity ppa.. not in the beta :(
<bschaefer> anyone feel like doing a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/nux/nux.fix-input_method_text_change/+merge/95508
<toabctl> is it possible to disable the hug menu when i press the alt-key? or change the key-binding? i need the alt-key for emacs.
<angeloc> didrocks: ping
<angeloc> didrocks: I almost done the implementations, I think I make a merge proposal in a few hours, the last thing to solve is how call nautilus gracefully and in a way that doesn't raise ubuntu developers anger!
<didrocks> angeloc: I think kamstrup will surely review you work, so let's check with him :)
<angeloc> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> yw :) thanks to *you*
<angeloc> kamstrup: can you help me?
<kamstrup> angeloc: sure thing
<kamstrup> what do you need help with?
<angeloc> I'm trying to solve bug 773841, it's bitesize, it's my second contribution.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<angeloc> I almost done, unity file lens now understands uri like ssh://, sftp://, ftp://
<angeloc> kamstrup: but I cannot use launch_default_for_uri method because it cannot hadle not mounted volumes
<kamstrup> indeed
<kamstrup> I think we had a similar problem before
<angeloc> I found that in trashlaunchericon.cpp in unity, it spawned a process with xdg-open
<kamstrup> oh... I've been trying to eradicate xdg-open for a while now
<kamstrup> somehow people keep using it :-)
<angeloc> kamstrup: yes, sure
<angeloc> kamstrup: I have to call directly nautilus, because xdg-open cannot handles not mounted volums itself (it calls gvfs-open that uses the same function of launch_default_for_uri)
<kamstrup> angeloc: I think the approach we've used elsewhere is to fetch the default app for "inode/directory" mimetype
<kamstrup> which will be nautilus, but this allows users to replace the default file manager
<angeloc> kamstrup: so, I have to get the application for the mimetype "inode/directory", than I can spawn a process with such an application?
<kamstrup> var file_manager = AppInfo.get_default_for_type("inode/directory", true)
<kamstrup> file_manager.launch_uris(...)
<angeloc> launch_uris is the method called by  launch_default_for_uri, it cannot handle unmounted volumes, I chatted about that with gnome guys in gnome devel irc channel
<angeloc> kamstrup: right now the problem is exactly this! gvfs-open calls launch_uris opening mountable location but it throws this error
<angeloc> kamstrup:  sftp://192.168.1.10/: error opening location: The specified location is not mounted
<kamstrup> angeloc: but I thought the problem that "default for uri" gave you firefox?
<kamstrup> when you get the appinfo for inode/directory that should not run xdg-open or anything like that, but the nautilus executable directly
<angeloc> kamstrup: this is ok now, as I stated before, I almost done, unity file lens now understands uri like ssh://, sftp://, ftp:// and behaves correctly
<kamstrup> angeloc: at least the inode/directory approach works here. I just tried it in Python:
<kamstrup> >>> from gi.repository import Gio
<kamstrup> >>> a = Gio.AppInfo.get_default_for_type ("inode/directory", True)
<kamstrup> >>> a.get_id()
<kamstrup> 'nautilus.desktop'
<kamstrup> >>> uris = ["sftp://grillbar@grillbar.org"]
<kamstrup> >>> a.launch_uris(uris, None)
<kamstrup> this works well
<kamstrup> assuming you have credentials to grillbar@grillbar.org :-)
<angeloc> kamstrup: wow! There sould be something wrong with launch_default_for_uri in glib because it doesn't works and should produce the same result
<kamstrup> angeloc: well, yes and no
<kamstrup> angeloc: it just means that the default uri handler is not what we expect
<kamstrup> not necessarily that there is a bug in the function
<kamstrup> it's been a long standing issue that Ubuntu opens random network drives in Firefox
<angeloc> kamstrup: ok, I understand, so I can narrowing down because sftp:// is handled incorrectly instead modify unity file lens code
<kamstrup> as with all bugs out of my scopeI blame didrocks ;-)
<angeloc> kamstrup: AhHAhhAHhA
<didrocks> that's soooooooooo easy :)
<angeloc> kamstrup: ok, so I proceed with AppInfo.get_default_for_type ("inode/directory", True), you agree?
<kamstrup> angeloc: +1
<kamstrup> angeloc: please add a comment in the code explaining why you're doing it like this
<kamstrup> otherwise some unsuspecting hacker will revert it to the more easy (and buggy) code path
<angeloc> kamstrup: yes! I think I can push a merge proposal in an hour, are you here to review it?
<kamstrup> angeloc: yep
<angeloc> kamstrup: I'm exited!
<angeloc> kamstrup: excited, sorry!
<kamstrup> angeloc: yeah please don't exit() before the patch is ready ! ;-)
<angeloc> kamstrup: yep ;) !
<angeloc> kamstrup: It works, It works!
<kamstrup> woohoo! nice work angeloc! :-)
<rye> weird, reproduced 943851 again with compose-enabled layout and boy that bug report has got some activity :)
<toabctl> didrocks, is it possible to disable the hug? it's in the way when i use emacs (alt key is the problem).
<rye> toabctl, yes, you can disable hud via ccsm
<toabctl> rye, is it an own package which i can remove with apt-get?
<rye> toabctl, no, that's compiz plugin setting
<toabctl> rye, what's the plugin name in ccsm?
<rye> toabctl, unity
<toabctl> rye, ah :)
<toabctl> rye, thanks!
<rye> toabctl, you are very welcome :)
<kamstrup> angeloc: ping me when you have the branch ready for review
<angeloc> kamstrup: ok, I'm solving last glitches, I'll push it as soon as possible
<kamstrup> great
<nilux> hi! i tried to post a unity mockup to the ayatana mailing list, but it looks like it no longer exists! could you please tell me where i should post my mockup?
<rye> nilux, i guess unity-design?
<rye> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/
<nilux> rye: thanks!
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, I'm investigating the hide-mode issue in the iso, looks like the user has the value overridden
<Saviq> didrocks, if I `gsettings reset` the key it's fine
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I know that
<Saviq> didrocks, do you know where that might come from?
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm wondering if the trigger didn't work on schema changed
<didrocks> Saviq: because it's a beta1 install
<angeloc> kamstrup: I'm in stuck with this regexp
<angeloc> regexes.prepend (new Regex ("[a-zA-Z0-9\\-]+\\...+"));
<Saviq> didrocks, that's not it, if the user has manually selected a different value, we won't be resetting it to 0
<Saviq> didrocks, the default user simply shouldn't have a value selected
<angeloc> kamstrup: that overwrites the old one Regex (".+\\...+")
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I know how desktop components work, but thanks again :)
<Saviq> the 2 is stored in the user's dconf
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry
<didrocks> Saviq: what I am telling you is:
<didrocks> 1. I installed beta1 yesterday
<didrocks> 2. I then, *without changing anything* installed the new schema from the new unity-2d package
<didrocks> and the key wasn't changed
<Saviq> it won't
<didrocks> my bet is that the gsettings compile schema isn't triggered
<didrocks> which is valid in fact
<didrocks> as nothing changed
<didrocks> it's a dconf issue
<angeloc> kamstrup: the one I wrote should match only domain without third level, domains in wich the first dot is prepended with alphanumeric chars, like google.com
<Saviq> didrocks, are you saying that if a user has manually set the hide-mode to 2
<Saviq> or whatever, to 1, 0, whatever
<Saviq> then installing the new package should reset it to 0?
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm not
<didrocks> Saviq: see before, on the 1. 2., did I say that i changed the value?
<angeloc> this regex ensures me that \\192.168.1.12 or ssh://192.168.1.2 will be matched, they are matched elewhere
<Saviq> didrocks, that's the thing
<Saviq> didrocks, the user's database on the ISO has the value changed
<angeloc> kamstrup: but this regexp doesn't match
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, as it's not clear, again *I didn't change anything*
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm not telling you did
<didrocks> I didn't change the hide-mode value
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm telling it's preinstalled changed
<didrocks> right
<Saviq> that's why the default isn't taken into account
<didrocks> the default value for the schema
<Saviq> no not the default
<didrocks> ?
<Saviq> the default is fine
<angeloc> kamstrup: sorry! rephrasing -> this regex ensures me that \\192.168.1.12 or ssh://192.168.1.2 will NOT be matched, they are matched elewhere
<Saviq> if I go "gsettings reset", the value is taken from the default in the schema
<Saviq> which means it wasn't reset initially
<Saviq> which means the user's dconf db has the 2 saved
<didrocks> Saviq: which is an issue, as 2 was the default
<didrocks> when you change a default
<didrocks> by a new default
<didrocks> you should get the new default
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> of course
<didrocks> that's how gconf is working for years
<didrocks> and how dconf is supposed to work
<Saviq> and that is how dconf is working
<Saviq> but for some reason the value is saved in the user's dconf db
<didrocks> Saviq: that's why I need to talk to desrt
<didrocks> Saviq: do you confirm that's the case for you as well?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> if you change a default in the schema
<didrocks> get the compiler running
<didrocks> you still have the previous value?
<kamstrup> angeloc: ah, now I understand what you were trying :-)
<Saviq> didrocks, you need to trigger the gsettings daemon to refresh schemata, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, and it should happen
<didrocks> Saviq: the packaging does that
<Saviq> yues
<Saviq> -u
<Saviq> that's my point
<didrocks> Saviq: but you mean, it doesn't work?
<didrocks> I don't get you :)
<Saviq> everything works fine
<Saviq> but the user on the CD has the value overriden
<Saviq> so no defaults are taken into account
<Saviq> the user's dconf needs to get cleaned up on the CD
<kamstrup> angeloc: how about bcc.co.uk?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> Saviq: do you know what's overidde it?
<Saviq> didrocks, the user's dconf database is shipped on the cd
<Saviq> AFAIU there shouldn't be a .config/dconf/user at all
<didrocks> Saviq: urgh, ok, I start to understand now
 * didrocks need to start a live
<didrocks> that's clearly not good
<Saviq> nope
<didrocks> Saviq: that's why I didn't understand you first
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> ok good
<didrocks> thanks for spotting it, so yeah, the issue makes totally sense now
<kamstrup> angeloc: I think the check needs to be if it starts with http?: or otherwise is an alphanumeric string without : or \
<didrocks> Saviq: btw, what do you use to read it?
<Saviq> didrocks, just go 'gsettings get com.canonical.Unity2d.launcher hide-mode' as soon as you launch
<angeloc> kamstrup: there is something wrong woth my build env, I recompiled with the original regexp but it doesn't works, trying to understand ..
<Saviq> it will give you 2 even though 0 is the default
<Saviq> make that Launcher
<Saviq> not launcher
<Saviq> then if you go 'gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity2d.Launcher hide-mode'
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I though you saw the value in the binary blob :)
<Saviq> and 'gsettings get' again, it will give you 0
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, that's what I did here
<didrocks> Saviq: let me boot a live
<kamstrup> angeloc: and you did a pkill -f unity-files-daemon and is running out of the build tree ala src/unity-files-daemon?
<Saviq> didrocks, installing dconf-tools now to take a look from dconf-editor
<angeloc> kamstrup: yes!
<kamstrup> odd!
<didrocks> Saviq: well,  it won't help more
<didrocks> Saviq: it's basically using the same lib than gsettings
<didrocks> and parsing the schema by hand to get the default
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, but it will show whether the value is overridden
<Saviq> by bolding the key
<angeloc> kamstrup: i messed up something...
<Saviq> I just want to confirm
<didrocks> Saviq: right, but it clearly is and if you are sure than on the live there is this user db
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> I am
 * didrocks boots boots boots :)
<didrocks> so yeah, there is this file
<didrocks> not sure it's generated on first boot
<didrocks> or not
<kamstrup> anyone happening to have a local copy of the xembed spec lying around? the oneline one on freedesktop.org is corrupted...
<didrocks> I don't see a "2" in it, though
<angeloc> kamstrup: ok, found! I'm a perfect idiot! I'm building a local package with dpkg-buildpackage to test it, in the meantime I changed debian changelog with dhc. After recompilation I was installing the old deb...
<tsdgeos> didrocks: any idea why https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-2d/152/console failed?
<kamstrup> angeloc: ah, even testing the packaging... committed you are :-)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: because some people are using daily build in the staging ppa for compiz which breaks unity instead of the merger…
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ah not for this one though :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: Saviq blamed himself for this one
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the link is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-2d/153/console, isn't it?
<Saviq> didrocks, my fault
<tsdgeos> didrocks: both 152 and 153
<Saviq> fixed already
<didrocks> great :)
<angeloc> kamstrup: yes, for sure, this way the patch should work and a merge proposal is more likely to be accepted, or I'm wrong?
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I have no time for looking at this right now, I confirm though. Can you please open a bug and assign it to me so that I can look at this later?
<Saviq> didrocks, I will
<didrocks> thanks
<angeloc> kamstrup: it works!
<Saviq> didrocks, can't assign to you, here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/942772
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 942772 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Precise unity-2d launcher auto-hiding out-of-box" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> assigning myself then. Thanks
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> sup seb128
<seb128> mhr3, what was the issue again with systemtap on Ubuntu? what is not working?
<seb128> mhr3, discussing with some people on #ubuntu-devel but I don't remember the specifics
<mhr3> seb128, our kernel doesn't have required component
<seb128> mhr3, was some kernel side missing?
<seb128> mhr3, which ones?
<mhr3> U... something :)
<mhr3> let me check
<seb128> thanks
<mhr3> seb128, right, UTRACE
<mhr3> it's not merged in upstream kernel
<mhr3> all most of the other distros are shipping it
<mhr3> almost*
<mhr3> almost all*... :P
<htorque> mhr3: thanks (i originally asked in #ubuntu-devel) - let's say i can make that work, i'd still need to recompile glib2.0 with --enable-systemtap, right?
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> htorque, yes
<htorque> thanks :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, just spotted your locate branch! This is wonderful :)
<mhr3> htorque, moreover there's some weirdness in stap, it didn't work for me with my standard user account, needed to run it with root (although i did add myself to the relevant user groups)
<mhr3> htorque, and being root doesn't play nice with rest of desktop... (dbus etc)
<htorque> mhr3: thanks for the hint. i'll give it a go anyway. :-)
<mhr3> htorque, bottom line if you're shooting at using it to track down memory issues or ref counting issues, patch glib itself instead :)
<mhr3> or... you know use fedora :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, our view of "wonderful" differs :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, wonderful in the sense that it will make the vala port of the videos lens much easier :P
<mhr3> ah, yea in that case it's a masterpiece ;)
<davidcalle> hehe ;)
<cking> why not use valgrind to trace memory issues?
<htorque> cking: it's mainly to satisfy my curiosity :-)
<angeloc> kamstrup: sorry, I'm late, there were more problems than what I tought! I'll make a merge proposal in a few hours, I cannot make it now, but it works!
<kamstrup> angeloc: no worries, I'll get notifications by mail when you submit it any way. I check it many times per day
<angeloc> kamstrup: ok
<cking> htorque, just saying that valgrind is a pretty easy to use and powerful too for identifying memory issues
<mhr3> cking, and unable to track down ref counting issues
<cking> mhr3, now understood.
<htorque> om26er: i opened a bug report about the white pixel at (0, 0): bug 944701 - afaic you've seen that too? if so, please confirm (and if you've found a way to reproduce it, pretty please add it). :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944701 in unity (Ubuntu) "Sometimes a single white pixel shows in the top-left corner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944701
<kamstrup> mhr3: did you see my last comment on the locate mp?
<mhr3> kamstrup, reading
<mhr3> kamstrup, anytime we yield in the async method, the cancellable is passed to the async operation, there is no place where we'd let the mainloop spin and the cancellable wouldn't be "ready to get cancelled" (like a timeout), and since we can get cancelled only from the main thread (courtesy of libunity) it's fine
<angeloc> kamstrup: done, Imade it!
<mhr3> kamstrup, is that clear?
<kamstrup> mhr3: is the cancellable not passed down from libunity? let me check...
<kamstrup> looks like it is
<kamstrup> mhr3: in that case we are waiting for an idle call to dispatch. We can not know if something else has been scheduled before the idle
<kamstrup> or
<kamstrup> hmmm maybe I am confused :-)
<kamstrup> angeloc: do you have a link for the merge request?
<kamstrup> mhr3: maybe you're right. But in any case I think you need to check the cancellable before you spawn locate
<kamstrup> mhr3: we'll have waited 500ms before you spawn it
<rye> sorry about repetitive question - i am trying ton understand whether light menu backgrounds in windows (e.g. context menus) are a feature or a bug (925895)
<seb128> Cimi, ^
<roignac> rye: try this in gnome-shell, as it may be a unity bug, as Cimi has commented
<rye> roignac, good idea, however i don't know what to expect - in oneiric all menus had dark background - indicator and gtk2/gtk3 and firefox xul, openofffice. Now indicator menus are black, sometimes indicator submenus are white, context menus are white (well, light background, not completely white)
<roignac> I'm sure this should be consistent - black in Ambiance, white in Radiance
<roignac> I mean, all black
<roignac> works fine for me in gnome-shell, except FF - menus are white
<kamstrup> angeloc: did you see my comment on your mp?
<Cimi> seb128, isn't it fixed?
<Cimi> FF is a gtk2 apps
<Cimi> it will have white menus
<Cimi> because I only care of unity
<mhr3> kamstrup, yea, i do check it with the set_error_if_cancelled()
<Cimi> and in unity their menus are in the panel thus black
<mhr3> kamstrup, since this is vala it's more like throw_error_if_cancelled()
<seb128> Cimi, rye: it works for me on current precise in a guest session
<seb128> well tested with indicator menus in unity
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, I don't remember if you have a pbuider-like environment on your system?
<didrocks> Saviq: that will maybe be easier for you to reproduce the issue
<Saviq> didrocks, not yet
<Saviq> didrocks, you mean the failing test?
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, I can help you setting that up if you want
<rye> erm, Cimi, are context menus in gtk3apps e.g. gnome-terminal supposed to have dark backgrounds?
<didrocks> Saviq: are you familiar with pbuilder?
<Saviq> didrocks, not yet, but I think I did touch it once
<Saviq> didrocks, but I'm sure I can find stuff on one of the wikis
<Saviq> didrocks, if you have a link handy that would be cool
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but I have some tweaked config :)
<didrocks> Saviq: let me help you on that
<didrocks> Saviq: so: sudo apt-get install pbuilder debootstrap devscripts
<Saviq> didrocks, did you see the latest result http://localhost:8070/job/automerge-unity-2d/lastBuild/consoleFull ?
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-2d/158/console
<Saviq> didrocks, I fixed the broken test
<didrocks> Saviq: ah?
<Saviq> but there's another one that suddenly started failing
<didrocks> The following tests FAILED:
<didrocks>   6 - focuspathtest (Failed)
<didrocks> argh :/
<Saviq> yes, that is old
<didrocks> yeah, will be easier for you to reproduce the environment
<Saviq> and has been passing for ages now
<didrocks> probably a racy dbus call
<Cimi> rye, no
<Saviq> didrocks, what's more all the tests passed in another jenkins install
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but you are not using a chroot
<didrocks> Saviq: contrary to the merger setup
<Saviq> didrocks, might be
<didrocks> hence the fact I can show you how to have one locally
<Saviq> didrocks, ok got pbuilder
<didrocks> ok, so then, you need a .pbuiderrc file and a pbuilder-hooks one
<didrocks> one sec, I put those in a branch
<didrocks> Saviq: ~unity-merger/unity-merger-tool/trunk
<didrocks> Saviq: from this branch, takes .pbuilderrc and .pbuilder-hooks/ directory
<didrocks> in .pbuilderrc, change the HOOKDIR to point to you .pbuilder-hooks
<didrocks> Saviq: are you on precise?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, so then, just create the pbuidler: sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<didrocks> Saviq: an finally, drop a B10shell script in your pbuilder-hooks directory containing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/865100/
<didrocks> Saviq: that will drop you into a shell once the build finished
<didrocks> Saviq: make it executable for pbuilder to take it into account
<didrocks> from there, you can run the make check :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok that's great
<didrocks> Saviq: ping me if you need any help
<angeloc> kamstrup: I'm back!
<brendand> hi, should the spread workspaces function include minimised windows?
<angeloc> kamstrup: I deleted old merge proposal and made a new correct one ... big fail...
<angeloc> kamstrup: epic fail ...
<kamstrup> angeloc: you have an URL for the mp? I don't have it in my inbox yet
<angeloc> bug 773841, is on the page
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<kamstrup> angeloc: looks good at a glance, but I need to take it for a test spin later
<angeloc> kamstrup: yes! I'm reeeally happy!
<kamstrup> angeloc: it's awesome dude; you'll make a lot of other people happy by fixing this :-)
<angeloc> kamstrup: I have a vm ready that I use for testing, if you want I can make you an ssh to test it out
<kamstrup> angeloc: no no :-) I have plenty servers to test against :-)
<kamstrup> angeloc: off the top of my head I can see that you've included updates to the debian changelog, we don't usually do that; we should clear that with didrocks
<angeloc> kamstrup: ok!
<angeloc> ok, the latest bug I corrected, ubuntu devs did make me the chage
<didrocks> hum, maybe you took the wrong branch?
<didrocks> as normally, the upstream branch don't containg the debian/changelog
<angeloc> didrocks: I think you are right ...
<angeloc> didrocks: bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity-lens-files/ubuntu
<angeloc> didrocks: instead it should have been bzr branch lp:unity-lens-files
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> the good news
<didrocks> is that you can just import your commit
 * smb needs to express his utter disgust with the decision of having alt tap bringing up the hud
<didrocks> with bzr merge .. the branch -r <rev>
<angeloc> didrocks: nooooo, i'm crying
<angeloc> didrocks, ok, wait a few minutes and I remake a new merge proposal with the correct branch
<angeloc> didrocks: i delete the current mp and the current fix branch
<angeloc> didrocks: ok?
<angeloc> didrocks, a question, apt-get source unity-lens-files says me that I have to retrive the latest version from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity-lens-files/ubuntu, why?
<seb128> angeloc, because that's the vcs used for the packaging
<seb128> it might have changes not uploaded yet and that's where the work goes
<angeloc> thanks seb128, I understand
<angeloc> seb128 before software becames a package is in a limbo, when packaged you should report changes versus the current package. I suppose this is true after an ubuntu release
<Saviq> didrocks, can't find that info, (how) can I tell pbuilder to install xvfb?
<didrocks> Saviq: so, look at D10specifictests hook
<om26er> htorque, i see it somewhere
<om26er> *sometimes
<om26er> confirmed the bug
<didrocks> Saviq: I apt-get install it there
<Saviq> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: you need to make it executable
<Saviq> hmm it is
<Saviq> and I didn't get the shell
<Saviq> must've messed up the hooks
<didrocks> Saviq: did you changed your HOOKDIR in .pbuidedrrc?
<Saviq> yes
<didrocks> to the right dir, isn't it? :)
<Saviq> D09custompool got ran
<didrocks> interesting
<Saviq> let me scan through the log again
<didrocks> check for D10specifictests
<didrocks> there is no reason one is ran and not the other
<didrocks> apart from different executable state
<Saviq> ok so it did install xvfb but the tests failed nevertheless
<didrocks> ah, more interesting :)
<didrocks> so remove B10runmakecheck
<didrocks> or make it not executable
<didrocks> you have B10shell?
<Saviq> didrocks, ah so it didn't drop me into a shell 'cause tests failed
<Saviq> ?/
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<Saviq> ok that makes sense
<didrocks> the script is B10shell?
<didrocks> (the one dropping you to a shell)
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> and +x
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> you should get it this time
<Saviq> I undertstand if I'd make it B9shell it would run before makecheck?
<didrocks> and you will be able to run make check yourself
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah
<didrocks> well, B09shell ;)
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> right
<htorque> om26er: thanks
<angeloc> kamstrup, didrocks: this time I med it right!
<angeloc> kamstrup, didrocks: this time I made it right!
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> nice!
<angeloc> didrocks: I cannot wait for it being included!
<didrocks> angeloc: exciting times, isn't it? I think you can just stare at kamstrup :)
<angeloc> didrocks: yes like on a flypaper!
<angeloc> kamstrup: sorry, this is the third wrong merge proposal I submit, I'm shameful...
<angeloc> kamstrup: there is something wrong ... please be patient!
<kamstrup> angeloc: no worries my friend
<kamstrup> we'll get it working at some point :-)
<htorque> mhr3: i now have a kernel with utrace support and glib2.0 configured with --enable-systemtap, but i'm getting 'semantic error: probe point mismatch at position 0 [...] while resolving probe point glib.mem_alloc'
<htorque> mhr3: it's not happy about glib - am i missing something?
<mhr3> htorque, is that during glib compilation?
<mhr3> or when running stap?
<angeloc> kamstrup : thisi is the correct branch lp:~angelo-compagnucci/unity-lens-files/fix-for-773841, I cannot propose for merging, because the "propose merge" button click never completes, the spinner is spinning ...
<kamstrup> angeloc: just try refreshing the page
<htorque> mhr3: when running stap
<mhr3> htorque, perhaps it's not finding the correct tapsets?
<mhr3> there's a param to stap where you can specify them
<mhr3> try that
<kamstrup> htorque, mhr3: if you guys get system tap working without major hacks can you please blog it or something? I think there is a major hole in the common knowledge here
<angeloc> kamstrup: which page, I'm refrishing from an hour ago!
<kamstrup> and /me would definitely also like to be filled in
<mhr3> kamstrup, define "major hacks" :)
<kamstrup> angeloc: ?!
<htorque> mhr3: thanks, will try.
<kamstrup> angeloc: I can see your branch here, so should be simple...
<kamstrup> angeloc: https://code.launchpad.net/~angelo-compagnucci/unity-lens-files/fix-for-773841
<angeloc> kamstrup: I think i messed something with branching!
<tedg> mhall119, So I did a quick port of indicator-jenkins to GIR and the new AppIndicator, just so I knew how to do it.  It might be a good basis for a doc though: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-jenkins/gobject-introspection/+merge/95590
<kamstrup> mhr3: let's say... if you feel dirty about doing it... I don't wanna know
<kamstrup> ;-)
<tedg> mhall119, It took me about an 45m, perhaps that would be a good Global Jam thing?
<angeloc> kamstrup: when I click "propose merge" button, a new spinner appears but nothing happens!
<mhr3> kamstrup, so... custom kernel, custom glib, running stuff with root for it to work... i'd call it pretty hacky :)
<kamstrup> mhr3: eeeek, I don't wanna hear it!
 * kamstrup closes eyes
 * mhr3 doesn't have to write a blog post... yey! :)
<mhall119> tedg: please let dpm know, he should be able to extract API docs from the GIR
<kamstrup> angeloc: I mp'ed it for you... went right through... https://code.launchpad.net/~angelo-compagnucci/unity-lens-files/fix-for-773841/+merge/95591
<tedg> mhall119, Well, he should already have those.  I was more thinking a link in a tutorial or something.
<angeloc> kamstrup, yes I can see, I tryed so many times ...
<tedg> mhall119, As this is kinda a diff "before and after"
<mhall119> tedg: ah, ok, I understand you now
<tedg> I'd love to see a bunch of Python progs make this conversion to remove GTK2 from everywhere :-)
<mhall119> tedg: if you can write up a blog post or something about what you had to do, it can be linked to as a tutorial from the devportal
<tedg> Good idea
<mhr3> aruiz, talking about docs, you had a branch of girraffe that properly exported the doc tags as well?
<kamstrup> mhr3: I see the following branhces https://code.launchpad.net/giraffe
<mhr3> hmm, doesn't look like it deals with doc tags
<mhr3> i should do something with my branch then
<barry> didrocks suggested i ping you guys on bug 944844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944844 in Terminator "Terminator crashes after fast movement of slices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944844
<barry> er, sorry bug 944884
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944884 in unity (Ubuntu) "Emacs window gets shrunk to a single line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944884
<kamstrup> mhr3: I guess you can probably also merge the two outstanding branches if you feel like it...
<mhr3> right
<kamstrup> aruiz: branch is mostly good as well afair... just a stray print statement
<barry> also, bug 944880 is very painful, but didrocks says it's a design decision
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 944880 in unity (Ubuntu) "regression: docks on both screens, and they never autohide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944880
<kamstrup> meant "aruiz's" and not "aruiz:" sorry :-)
<Daekdroom> barry, all those things you described there are design decisions.
<Daekdroom> Except, perhaps, the 4th paragraph, but I'm not sure.
<loremattei> davidcalle: It works now! I'm pushing to launchpad.
<barry> Daekdroom: it's the cursor sticking that is especially painful
<Daekdroom> barry, there is a setting in CCSM that reduces the force necessary to switch between screens.
<didrocks> it's also in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> (please no ccsm…)
<didrocks> in the appearance capplet
<davidcalle> loremattei, reverted to old arguments or something different?
<didrocks> second tab, behavior
<Daekdroom> I wouldn't have mentioned ccsm if I knew it's in the control center. Sorry.
<Daekdroom> But isn't that for Launcher reveal?
<Daekdroom> or do I not see it because I'm in a single monitor setup?
<didrocks> Daekdroom: it affects all the values in fact
<barry> Daekdroom: this is definitely a dual monitor problem
<brendand> asking again - in the Spread Windows (Super + W) view, are minimised windows meant to be shown?
<Daekdroom> didrocks, so there's no resistance to change screens when Launcher is set to never hide?
<Daekdroom> Because I can't change it unless I set it to hide.
<didrocks> Daekdroom: there is, but yeah, while speaking about that, I realize that I disable the widget in that case
<didrocks> an easy workaround for now is:
<loremattei> davidcalle: figured out the new signature is good for search-changed signal, but not for  filters-changed... I missed it before.
<didrocks> enable autohide
<didrocks> change the scale
<didrocks> disable it
<davidcalle> loremattei, nice catch :)
<loremattei> davidcalle: thanks :)
<davidcalle> testcc
<davidcalle> Oops, Unity crash when playing with Actionaz
<davidcalle> loremattei, merged and building!
<loremattei> davidcalle, thanks :)
<davidcalle> loremattei, thank you :)
<AlanBell> tedg: I installed the PPA, it now doesn't read the menu items at all, just the keyboard shortcuts for them. The ones that are checkbox items are read out as checkbox items though
<AlanBell> it just isn't reading the menu lable at all
<tedg> AlanBell, so it thinks they're not checkboxes though?
<tedg> AlanBell, Does it correctly identify radio buttons too?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> dunno, what has a radio button in the menu??
<tedg> AlanBell, messaging menu for IM status
<AlanBell> yes, it tells me which is selected and which is not selected
<AlanBell> doesn't tell me what they "a*re though
<AlanBell> "not selected radio menu item"
<AlanBell> doesn't tell me which one is "Available", which is "Busy" etc
<Saviq|bbiab> didrocks, so it seems we require unity-common to be installed for our tests to run
<Saviq> didrocks, how do you think it's best we handle that?
<Saviq> Build-dep?
<Saviq> there's no Test-Dep: unfortunately
<didrocks> Saviq: there are shared images as well
<Saviq> didrocks, meaning?
<didrocks> Saviq: unity-2d uses images that is in unity-common
<didrocks> hence the dep
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine, and we have the dep in runtime deps
<Saviq> just not in build deps
<didrocks> ah for build-deps
<didrocks> hum
<Saviq> well we'd need "test-deps"?
<didrocks> well, I can add it
<Saviq> something like a X-Test-Deps in debian/control?
<didrocks> Saviq: ping me on monday? quite rushy here and some lightdm debugging
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> Saviq: but I can setup that on the merger
<greyback> didrocks: lightdm problem? I'm failing to log into unity-2d as of this afternoon
<greyback> I'm digging, but if I can help you, just shout
<didrocks> greyback: ah ah
<didrocks> greyback: come to join the fun on #ubuntu-desktop
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, I'm at a global jam today, but I still wanted to check in and see if there's been any progress on the graphic design lens going through the ARB
<davidcalle> mhall119, no particular feedback, but it's now in the arb PPA, so it looks good for next week.
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok, cool, thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, have a good jam! :)
<glosoli> Am I blind but was nautilus look updated for Radiance ?
<angeloc> kamstrup: a question about contributor agreement, what is "Please add the Canonical Project Manager or contact" ?
<angeloc> didrocks, I ask to you because kamstrup isn't here,  what is "Please add the Canonical Project Manager or contact" when signing contributor agreement?
<didrocks> angeloc: you should email tim.penhey (@canonical.com)
<didrocks> I think it's what they are asking
<didrocks> (he's the shell team managaer)
<angeloc> didrocks: and asking him for contributor agreement
<didrocks> angeloc: yeah, get in touch with him :)
<angeloc> ok
<angeloc> mhr3: for merge proposal 95591 (bug 773841) it's ok if I add a flag that switches between normal and remote urls?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 773841 in unity-place-files (Ubuntu) "\\192.168.1.x opens http:\\192.168.1.x in firefox as opposed to smb://192.168.1.x in nautilus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773841
<mhr3> angeloc, flag for what exactly?
<angeloc> mhr3: distinguish between normal uris, and mountable ones, unifying UrlChecker and UrlMountChecker
<angeloc> mhr3: the constructor will have a parameter like mountable=false, so I can instantiate the same class with flag true or false, this sets diffrent icons and regexes
<mhr3> angeloc, better idea would be to unify it completely and have the check_url method return some kind of type
<mhr3> angeloc, something like
<mhr3> var checked_url = url_checker.check (search_string, out url_type); if (checked_url != null) { var icon = url_checker.get_icon_for_type (url_type); .... }
<mhr3> the url_type would be some enum of course
<angeloc> mhr3: out url_type should be passed by reference
<angeloc> mhr3: sorry, wrong understanding!
<angeloc> mhr3: no, right understanding, out url_type should be passed by reference
<mhr3> angeloc, well the "out" kinda implies that :)
<angeloc> mhr3: generally I don't like mixing return values with output parameters, but it's ok, I'll go this way
<angeloc> mhr3: from my understanding, vala cannot return more than a value like python
<mhr3> that's right, and that's why it has to be this way
<angeloc> mhr3: ok, let's go!
<mhr3> angeloc, have fun! :)
<angeloc> mhr3: it's not too complicated!
<mhr3> angeloc, and while at it, feel free to combine the regexes in the original url_checker as well ;)
<angeloc> mhr3: yes, I already made that, I updated the branch some minutes ago
<mhr3> angeloc, cool, pls post a comment on the merge proposal once you're done, so we get notified that it's ready for review again
<angeloc> mhr3: ooook!
<synic> how can I disable the new edge-grabbing between two monitors in precise?
<Daekdroom> synic, you can reduce the necessary pressure in the gnome-control-center, under Appearance > Behaviour tab
<Daekdroom> The slider there reduces sensibility for both Launcher reveal and edge grabbing.
<synic> ah, thank you
<synic> hrmm, I only see the autohide settings
<synic> nothing about edge grab
<Daekdroom> Do you see the slider under the autohide settings? It's there.
<synic> I don't use autohide
<Daekdroom> Enable it for a moment to change the configuration.
<synic> Oh I see
<synic> hrmm, seems to have no effect
<Daekdroom> According to didrocks, that slider should affect both autohide reveal pressure and edge grabbing.
<Daekdroom> But he's not online.
<Daekdroom> You could use gconf-editor and change it manually.
<Daekdroom> It's the '/apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/overcome_pressure' key
<synic> k
<synic> so i can change that to a number between 1 and 1000.  I set it to 1 and it still grabs
<Daekdroom> Well, it's not possible to disable it completely.
<Daekdroom> You could file a bug report asking for that option.
<Daekdroom> (It'd be tagged as "Wishlist")
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<flacoste> help, help
<flacoste> i upgraded to beta1
<flacoste> and i can't log in unity
<flacoste> i always get gnome-shell!
<flacoste> tried both "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu 2d"
<AlanBell> tedg: ok, I think your dbusmenu patch is fine, todays live CD has broken menus anyhow, they don't speak the contents at all
<tedg> Oh, woot!  \o/
<Andy80> jono: submitted my first accomplishment script too :) probably is very simple and you're free to don't include it, but at least please try if it works :) https://code.launchpad.net/~andreagrandi/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/user-has-mugshot/+merge/95690
<jono> Andy80, awesome!
<jono> thanks so much, I will review in the next few hours, in meetings now
<jono> Andy80, also, the server will be back up soon, I just rebuilt it
<jono> I just need to reinstall the GPG key
<jono> thanks for helping Andy80, :-)
<Andy80> jono: damn,.... I just corrected a little error in the code, I did commit again and I pushed on the same branch but it looks like the code is not updated in the Launchpad diff... is it normal?
<Andy80> oh sorry you're in a meeting, I didn't read :) take your time, no problem ;)
<jono> thanks Andy80!
<davidcalle> Jono, any news about having a libaccomplishments package?
<jono> davidcalle, we are currently getting the daemon set up as a proper system service so I can package it and release it
<jono> davidcalle, should be ready over the next few weeks
<davidcalle> jono, cool, as soon as it's here, I'll get the lens packaged.
<davidcalle> ...and they'll leave happily ever after in a PPA. :)
<jono> davidcalle, thanks, pal! that is my next goal...deliver the accomplishments system in a package
<jono> I am stoked to see Andy80 and Bruno contributing accomplishments though
<davidcalle> jono, everybody is going to contribute to them, and scopes, and charms... :P
<jono> davidcalle, :-)
<jono> this is going to be a rocking time :-)
<davidcalle> jono, ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-03
<snadge> err.. move workspace has been changed back
<snadge> but i cant find in ccsm where that is configurable
<snadge> its not in "viewport switcher" and its not in unity settings
<snadge> ahh its in Desktop Wall ;)
<snadge> lol god dammit i just got used to the new way of doing it too.. *facepalm* cant win can you
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, are you around on a wonderful Saturday?
<thomi> bschaefer: yup
<thomi> bschaefer: but it started raining, so I'm indoors :(
<thomi> what's up?
<bschaefer> thomi, nothing much, just working on getting some introspect for LensView for this no-result-message branch im doing
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> thomi, but ive never done introspect and now I seem to be stuck on how get_state_by_path is reading '\Unity\DashController'
<bschaefer> as I tried '\Unity\LensView' and nothing was in it
<bschaefer> and im not seeing what the DashController is doing differently then the LensViews introspect wise.
<thomi> bschaefer:
<thomi> ok, the introspection tree is a tree, so "/unity/DashController" says "get me the dashcontroller object which is a direct parent of unity (which is the root node)"
<thomi> bschaefer: if you're doing stuff on the python-side, your properties will appear magically in the LensView class
<bschaefer> thomi, is seems like /unity/LensView hasnt been added to the tree
<thomi> so if you've added a property called 'foo' in unity, you can do something like this (all from memory, so may be innacurate):
<thomi> my_lens = controller.get_current_lens()
<thomi> my_lens.foo
<thomi> bschaefer: it has, we already use it in autopilot
<bschaefer> dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('a{sv}'))
<thomi> bschaefer: but the lensview isn't a child of Unity, so it's more like /Unity/DashController/LensView
<bschaefer> is what I get when I try to get its state :(
<bschaefer> o
<thomi> hang on, let me look up the proper path...
<bschaefer> I was looking for something like that too, hmm
<thomi> /Unity/DashController/DashView/LensView
<bschaefer> where is that stored at?
<thomi> bschaefer: the tree can be visualised by running $ ./tools/unity-introspection-visualiser.py -d
<bschaefer> as I greped through the entired unity dir looking for a path '/unity/DashController' and didn't find anything :(
<thomi> ..you'll need the autopilot module to be in your PYTHONPATH, if it's not already
<bschaefer> anything that was usefull at lease
<thomi> bschaefer: no, it's not stored as a full string like that
<bschaefer> that would explain that!
<thomi> you just know that the DashView adds the LensView instnces, and the DashCOntroller adds the DashView instance, and UnityShell adds the DashController instance :)
<bschaefer> yeah as soon as you said the path i was like UGG! haha
<bschaefer> I was thinking namespaces
<thomi> bschaefer: but I'm a little concerned - you shouldn't need to know that path at all - autopilot takes care of that stuff for you automatically
<thomi> you should never need to call get_state_by_path yourself
<bschaefer> thomi, so what I need to do!
<thomi> my_lens = controller.get_current_lens()
<thomi> my_lens.foo
<bschaefer> thomi, I need to access a private var
<bschaefer> from LensView
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, first thing: add it in LensView::AddProperties
<thomi> in unity
<bschaefer> thomi, did that already :)
<thomi> ok, then it will be in python already
<bschaefer> thomi, I was just having problems finding where the hell LensView was
<thomi> bschaefer: get it from the dash emulator...
<bschaefer> idk what that is...
<bschaefer> that standalone dash?
<thomi> bschaefer: if you look at the tests in test_dash.py
<thomi> 'self.dash' is the dash emulator - it allows you to get useful stuff out of unity
<thomi> and in that file, if you search for "self.dash.get_current_lens()"
<bschaefer> oo yeah
<thomi> you'll see places where we get the current lens
<thomi> which is an instance of the LensView class
<bschaefer> yeah I saw that, I thought you ment something else...
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> ...which contains all the properties that are added on the unity-side
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet thanks!
<thomi> bschaefer: no worries - ping me if you have any Q's
<bschaefer> thomi, found the bool I needed from LensView :)
<thomi> I agreed to give a talk at the local college this Tuesday... now I have to come up with something...
<thomi> cool!
<bschaefer> thomi, haha about what?
 * thomi heads back to fighting with LibreOffice Impress
<bschaefer> thomi, good luck!
<thomi> bschaefer: unity, testing & code quality - what else?
<thomi> :)
<bschaefer> thomi, some awesome computer science topic!
<thomi> yeah. I may be frightening them a bit
<thomi> ahh well
<bschaefer> thomi, haha
<bschaefer> Im learning how different computer science is vs software engineer everyday I work here haha
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet, that went smoothly; but lets see what you have to say about my autopilot test :)
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-711199/+merge/89192/
<bschaefer> (diff still needs to update)
<bschaefer> o im missing sleep after the second type
 * thomi looks
 * thomi waits for the diff
<bschaefer> thomi, also, last time I ran the ibus test the dash wasnt opening :(
<bschaefer> thomi, let me test it really quick though
<thomi> bschaefer: really?
<thomi> ok, there are some dash issues, but most tests pass on jenkins
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah, let me make sure though. I had to restart my VM
<bschaefer> which could easily be the problem too
<bschaefer> (the VM part)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm wel it started once, then it didn't
<thomi> bschaefer: maybe a VM issue?
<bschaefer> thomi, also if you start the test before the dash view has had time to init you get this
<bschaefer>     return self.get_children_by_type(DashView)[0]
<bschaefer> IndexError: list index out of range
<bschaefer> }}}
<bschaefer> but thats for 60 seconds after start up haha
<bschaefer> (unless you open the dash)
<bschaefer> thomi, it could easily be a VM issue. Compiz has started to crash on me more latly :(
<thomi> hmmm
<bschaefer> thomi, but how does my other autopilot test look?
<thomi> just looking now
<bschaefer> thomi, sorry, got you side tracked ;)
<thomi> no worries, I need abreak anyway
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, the test looks good, but I think you should split it into at least three separate tests: 1) open app lense, verify that no message is shown before typing anything. 2) open app lens, type 'a' verify no message is shown. 3) open app lense, type "kjashfjksadjk", verify message is shown.
<bschaefer> thomi, sounds good!
<bschaefer> thomi, I was worried I was cramming to much into one test
<thomi> bschaefer: as a general rule, try not to do anything after an assert
<thomi> as in: do something, assert something.
<bschaefer> thomi, alright!
<thomi> having said that - sometimes we can't avoid making it more complicated than that
<bschaefer> thomi, one thing actually so
<bschaefer> thomi, so if the dash has a string in it already so "ljadslfk"
<bschaefer> thomi, then I open the dash without typing and check no message is shown, but that text is left over
<thomi> bschaefer: when you do dash.reveal_app_lens, there's an optional parameter that defaults to true to clear the old message
<thomi> so by default it will delete the old string
<bschaefer> thomi, I think I saw that, it does a ctrl+a and delete I think
<thomi> check out the 'reveal_app_lens' method in dash.py
<thomi> exactly
<bschaefer> alright!
<bschaefer> but I set the class up so it can get added when there is some introspection the results each lens returns :)
<bschaefer> well mostly just the name haha
<thomi> Right, gotta cook dinner or starve. It's a harsh reality, but it's high time I faced it.
<thomi> maybe I can find something in a jar that smells edible...
 * thomi wanders into the kitchen
<bschaefer> thomi, hahaha, I enjoy peanut butter in a jar :)
<bschaefer> thomi, good luck not starving, it is a tough world
<bschaefer> thomi, pushed changes! Thanks again
<snadge> god damn.. somebody fix fglrx..i just want to cry
<shake> is anyone here?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
#ubuntu-unity 2012-03-04
<Andy80> Trevinho: what was the name of that testing tool? I'm too tired/drunk to remember now :P
<Daekdroom> checkbox?
<Andy80> Daekdroom: no... another one.... he was using to write test scripts for Unity....
<Andy80> oh wait, it's in the Unity source code...
<Andy80> let me check..
<Andy80> autopilot!!!
<Guest8332> What do u think about the global menubar auto hide?
<Daekdroom> What about it?
<whqing> is anyone konw? why is hud not installing on my 12.04?
<whqing> unity version is 5.4
<whqing> and system is up to date
<whqing> but i tap alt-key ,no matter long or short,it is nothing to run
<whqing> help me please
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<thumper> morning
<PaoloRotolo> thumper, hello!
<jalcine> It's a not-cold, not-hot afternoon for me :)
<thumper> phew
<thumper> through the morning email process
<lightstep> hello. i just switched to unity 5.4.0 uring upgrade to pangolin, and i noticed a strange behaviour, that i'm not sure if is intended or not
<lightstep> pressing alt+tab doesn't cycle through applications opened from indicators, like rhythmbox and liferea. though it's not completely correct, xchat was opened from the messaging indicator but shows in the alt+tab screen
<lightstep> and i didn't find it in a quick glance at the bug list. so is this a feature? (it kinda makes sense with the rest of the interface except for xchat not obeying the rule)
<lightstep> congrats on the hud btw, it's really nice
<Daekdroom> lightstep, no, it's not a feature.
<Daekdroom> But I don't think it has anything to do with indicators either.
<Daekdroom> Sometimes windows are not treated as being part of the current workspace (that's a bug) and therefore they don't show up in ALT+TAB
<lightstep> oh
<Daekdroom> Check whether they have a hollow arrow right next to them instead of a white arrow.
<lightstep> yes, they do
<Daekdroom> Press Super + S twice as a quick workaround for that.
<lightstep> that's a really tiny cue. like 8 pxels or something
<Daekdroom> It's a known bug, but I don't know the entry #
<lightstep> wow, yes
<lightstep> thanks for that :)
<lightstep> well, i thought it was a good idea. i'll suggest that in some discussions maybe towards the next release
<lightstep> good night anyway
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<thumper> hi
<bschaefer> hey
<bschaefer> so I've heard a few people ask for an SRU for the ibus bug for 11.10
<bschaefer> but wanted to know if that is what is wanted
<thumper> bschaefer: we should ask seb128 or didrocks
<thumper> bschaefer: is it easily backported to the oneiric branch?
<bschaefer> thumper, well I would have to backport it to nux also
<thumper> bschaefer: ah...
<thumper> bschaefer: normally a change that big won't be SRUed
<thumper> bschaefer: we could ask for confirmation, but that is my understanding
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah that is kinda what I thought, but I can ask seb128 or didrocks later :)
<thumper> yep
<thumper> good plan :)
<bschaefer> thanks
<thumper> np
<bschaefer> thumper, also something with the HomeDash
<bschaefer> thumper, it doesn't seem to update when you delete all the way to an empty string
<bschaefer> thumper, so if you would open the dash type 'z' then delete it, nothing gets refreshed
<bschaefer> wanted to check that it wasn't only me...
 * thumper tries
<thumper> mine is refreshing
<bschaefer> it was really noticeable with the new no-results-message
<bschaefer> thumper, sweet then its me
<thumper> are you running a recent trunk?
<bschaefer> thumper, yeah
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I'm about to take a walk (walking with my daughter's class to the local swimming pool)
<thumper> parent help :)
<bschaefer> thumper, have fun! I have to go grade for a Data Structures class :)
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> (still sunday here haha)
<thumper> yay linked lists
<thumper> bschaefer: or trees?
<thumper> or graphs?
<bschaefer> haha its on priority heaps right now, scheduler, Im the grader
<bschaefer> but ALL of it :)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> cool
<bschaefer> its advanced data structures, some fun things though!
<thumper> I think all programmers should understand data structure internals
<thumper> even if they don't have to write any (for work)
<thumper> understanding is important
<bschaefer> yeah, I have to keep explaining that to people I tutor
<thumper> heh
<bschaefer> it is VERY important
<bschaefer> have fun with you walk! Off to grade
<bschaefer> your*
<thumper> ok
 * thumper wonders how much of unity will compile before he has to shut the laptop
<bschaefer> haha, hopefully most :)
<thumper> 60%
 * thumper closes
<snadge> so whats happening with the workspace switching shortcuts ?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-25
<sil2100> rperier: ping!
<smspillaz> MCR_:
<smspillaz> MCR_: nice work on the ccsm
<smspillaz> *thing
<MCR_> smspillaz, it is a fix by danilo
<MCR_> I did just the MP ;)
<MCR_> and the testing
<MCR_> but quite important fix anyway
<smspillaz> yeah
<MCR_> btw, I also updated the freewins MP
<smspillaz> use of libsexy is probably what is causing some of the other warnings
<smspillaz> its deprecated, so we should probably move off of it
<smspillaz> most of the widgets there have been upstreamed anyways
<MCR_> maybe we should wait for a volunteer with gtk+ knowledge to do it...
<smspillaz> MCR_: nothing stopping you from learning
<MCR_> hehe, just time ;)
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<smspillaz> I am porting a popular media center application to wayland, I don't know a thing about wayland :)
<smspillaz> doesn't stop me from learning as I go
<MCR_> ;)
<smspillaz> it also doesn't stop me from swearing out loud over the mess in some parts of its own codebase and the codebases it depends on
<smspillaz> build trunk -> compile -> run ... oh, look at that, it crashes, I wonder why
<smspillaz> *runs valgrind*
<smspillaz> yiiiiikkkeeesss
<sil2100> rperier: re-ping
<MCR_> Happy Birtday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday, Dear Sa-a-m - HAPPY BIRTDAY 2 UUUUU !!!!
<hyperair> oh it's smspillaz's birthday?
<sil2100> Sam has birthday? \o/
<MCR_> ^^ smspillaz
<hyperair> happy birthday smspillaz!
<sil2100> smspillaz: if that's true, then happy birthday man ;)
 * MCR_ hopes he's not misinformed...
<MCR_> danilos, I just noticed that you are here: Thanks a lot 4 the CCSM fix ! :)
<danilos> MCR_, hi, you are welcome, though that's a pretty hacky fix; I wonder myself why super() didn't do the right thing and how the method ended up calling itself infinitely
<didrocks> mmrazik: https://launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config
<MCR_> danilos, sometimes it is most important that a fix works -> and yours definitely does :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I guess you will create the trunk, etc as well, rigth?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yep, in a sec, after another meeting :)
<mmrazik> :)
<danilos> MCR_, yeah, I agree that beats the non-existant perfect fix :) cheers
<didrocks> or not, the conflicting one just finished, I espaced \o/
<didrocks> escaped*
<rperier> sil2100: pong, re-pong
<mdeslaur> happy birthday smspillaz!
<rperier> sorry I overbooked these days
<rperier> I am *
<sil2100> rperier: ah, no problem then ;) When you get some free time, could you re-visit your second command lens fix? No hurry though
<rperier> ok :)
<MCR_> danilos, if you want to volunteer for a small python mission in CCSM, you just need to shout ;)
<danilos> MCR_, heh, with all the other missions I am on right now, that'd be pretty hard, sorry (I had this problem so I had to fix it :))
<MCR_> np, danilos - I am working on it
<MCR_> :)
<danilos> MCR_, thanks
<didrocks> mmrazik: https://launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config/trunk. Tell me what you do think about it
<didrocks> trying to reshape a little bit the org for daily release at the same time :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: also, please tell me who to add to cupstream2distro-maintainers
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'll have a closer look tomorrow. Can we add private-ps-quality-team?
<didrocks> mmrazik: doing so
<mmrazik> thx
<mterry> didrocks, another compiz crash that I can't debug
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, seems what cyphermox got too :/
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> mterry: but you did see that there is (maybe a transiant) FTBFS as well
<cyphermox> the only one I got something with was Thursday's crash
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I restarted its build, and it resolved itself
<cyphermox> only got one frame, in libcomposite plugin
<mterry> cyphermox, :-/  that's something!
<cyphermox> well, not exactly
<cyphermox> can't get any farther
<cyphermox> but like I said I discussed this with RAOF and robert carr
<mterry> http://www.memegamercomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/its-something-rage-meme.jpg
<cyphermox> they think it could be an ABI mismatch
<mterry> cyphermox, hm
<cyphermox> which... isn't especially unlikely given the way these systems are being provisioned
<cyphermox> need to dive in the preseed and the final result to see what's up, at least with intel it's going to give us something, potentially
<cyphermox> for ati, not as much
<mterry> cyphermox, I'm wondering how useful failing the check step on a compiz crash is, at this point
<mterry> fginther|lunch, when you're back, seems like PS Jenkins bot got a revision number wrong in this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/748539/comments/28
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 748539 in unity (Ubuntu) "Multi-monitor - Panel and launcher visible on top of multimonitor non-focused fullscreen apps" [High,In progress]
<fginther> mterry, thanks for the notice. I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/+bug/1133015
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1133015 in jenkins-launchpad-plugin "'None' specified as Fix Committed revision" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> I (or Martin) should be able to look into this this week.
<mterry> fginther, cool, thanks
<seif> mhall119, ping
<seif> mhall119, how is the ubuntu-phone image updated
<seif> nightly, weekly or monthly?
<mhall119> seif: I'm not sure, you should ask in #ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> I think you need to flash new images still though
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-26
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, i hope you can take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/gnome-control-center-signon/fix-packaging/+merge/150422
<didrocks> ricotz: approved! Thanks :)
<ricotz> thanks
<MCR1> Is Jenkins ill ? I am sure this works: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix808909-addhelper-autostart-fails/+merge/150474
<MCR1> mmrazik: Hi :) Can you answer this ? ^^
<sil2100> Only 3 failures for ibus \o/
<didrocks> nice sil2100 :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: just looking on the dir structure in cupstream2distro-config and I think we will need sth like stacks/head/jenkins-templates dir
<mmrazik> in the past we have been changing the templates and it would be good to keep the old version for old stacks
<didrocks> mmrazik: didn't we say that the templates are per "job type" rather?
<didrocks> like daily-release and so on?
<mmrazik> didrocks: I fear it will be per job type and per release
<mmrazik> but the truth is we can split it once we have an immediate need
<mmrazik> which we don't have ATM
<didrocks> mmrazik: or the deploy tool can be per release
<didrocks> mmrazik: like giving a template directory
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack
<didrocks> mmrazik: btw, rev9 is the last one for now, I'm changing my tools to support this
<didrocks> (out of tree config stacks)
<didrocks> the deploy tool is already functional
<mmrazik> ok
<didrocks> mmrazik: ok, I think I've updated all the tools and write tests for the automated part to the new config and template locations in a flexible manner
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack. I'm a bit stuck trying to generate the yaml from our current configs (its progressing just a bit slower than I thought)
<didrocks> ack, good luck! :)
<mhr3> mterry, ping
<mterry> Mirv, can you explain your request for compiz 0.9.7.12 again?  I don't think I have that code anymore on my hard drive.  But I didn't upload that, just provide a patch for it
<mterry> mhr3, hi
<mhr3> mterry, morning, i'd like to ask about the unity stack
<mhr3> mterry, we'd like updated dee in raring so ppas building related stuff continue working
<mhr3> which they don't atm
<mterry> mhr3, sure
<mterry> mhr3, the stack failed to build last night, let me see
<Mirv> mterry: I mean that the packaging branch is out of date, doesn't have the exact version that is in archives. if it's not found, I need to manually mimick the archive version in my branch before making additional changes
<Mirv> mterry: who uploaded it eventually?
<mterry> Mirv, I think you'll have to do that.   You did, it looks like
<mhr3> mterry, yea, i was talking to didier yesterday he said it's not there cause something down the line failed
<Mirv> mterry: I don't have upload rights :P
<mterry> Mirv, maybe I sponsored your patch then
<Mirv> mterry: anyhow, if you don't have it, then I'll just grab the archive version and put it on top of my bzr branch
<mterry> Mirv, yup, I did
<mterry> Mirv, OK, thanks.  Sorry for the trouble
<Mirv> mterry: no problem, the hunt for the distro branches is commonplace.. (a rock solid process/system for that would be welcome)
<mterry> Mirv, though really, lp:ubuntu/precise/compiz *should* be up to date.  I see that it isn't, but that's the fault of a script
<mterry> Mirv, in future, hopefully it's just trunk  ;)
<mterry> In this post-inline world
<mterry> mhr3, OK, I've restarted the stack.  Hopefully it will publish this time
<mhr3> mterry, and if it fails again?
<mterry> cyphermox, what's the story with the indicator stack
<mterry> ?
<mhr3> do you an override "but publish this part anyway"?
<mhr3> *do you have an
<mterry> mhr3, it shouldn't.  The build failures were transient.  Another failure is likely to be transient as well.  I can publish manually if I can't get things working as they are
<mhr3> mterry, ok, let's see what happens then :)
<Mirv> mterry: yes, the post-inline world is much more sane
<cyphermox> mterry: do you mean the ido build failure?
<mterry> cyphermox, the whole thing is yellow/red.  I just didn't know if it was serious (i.e. if my unity stack looks OK, is the indicator stack a reason for me not to release)
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> is there anything in unity that depends on new indicators, aside maybe for hud stuff?
<mterry> cyphermox, I don't think so...  mhr3: do you know of anything in recent unity commits that needs anything special from the indicator stack?
<cyphermox> just finishing up checking but it doesn't look like there is anything
<mterry> cyphermox, looks like indicator stack is yellow at least in part because hud has a distro release that needs to land back in trunk
<cyphermox> yeah, I just need to approve your hud merge, and fix up ido by fixing xorg-gtest's mess
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> mterry: hud done --
<cyphermox> xorg-gtest was in progress because I still need to finish up some changes in the m4 and then talking to upstream about it, but I should be able to complete that today
<cyphermox> or if not, at least you know, fix ido temporarily enough that it will be happy to build
<mhr3> mterry, nope, larsu might know about indicators
<mterry> cyphermox, ah, thanks for approving the bustle one too
<didrocks> cyphermox: mterry: kenvandine: robru: FYI, I've changed cupstream2distro to support out of tree config
<robru> didrocks, cool
<didrocks> meaning now that the deployement tools are in lp:cupstream2distro-config
<didrocks> robru: already awaken? jetlag? :/
<robru> didrocks, yeah, jetlag really bad. ;-)
<didrocks> robru: waow, I hope you won't need yet-another-week of adjustement :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, awesome
<didrocks> so the stacks are in the stacks directory of lp:cupstream2distro-config
<didrocks> and cu2d-update-stack in the daily-release directory
<kenvandine> didrocks, is that dee fix still blocked by the unity stack?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, see the discussion above between mhr3 and mterry ^
<didrocks> kenvandine: but hopefully, the new run will all go smoothly :)
<kenvandine> great
<didrocks> so all, FYI, I changed some parts of the scripts (with tests) to support this new layout
<didrocks> it can impact the publishing and copy2distro part
<didrocks> those are under tests, so it should work
<didrocks> but if you see anything weird, ping/harass me :)
<didrocks> (I redployed earlier today the new version on prod machines)
<mterry> didrocks, OK.  This is general cleanup, or do we get new features with this?
<didrocks> mterry: out of tree with support of subdirectories :-)
<didrocks> + the 2 fixes from yesterday:
<didrocks> - support the UNRELEASED case for a one commit only with a changelog content
<didrocks> - don't use pull-lp-source but use our own process and launchpad credentials supporting multiple LP connection at a time
<mterry> cool
<didrocks> also I moved some of jibel's tool in trunk and remove some hardcoded bits in the template in a default configuration
<didrocks> like system path and so on
<cyphermox> mterry: your bustle branch was including all the changes currently in distro, right?
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> it was in fact missing your change for debian/hud-tools.install
<cyphermox> grr there are lots of differences between the two diffs
<mterry> cyphermox, it was?  I thought I fixed that
<cyphermox> mterry: yeah, the file wasn't included in that merge
<mterry> cyphermox, that's intentional
<cyphermox> oh ok
<cyphermox> there are also some differences in the build-depends, I guess that's another different merge?
<mterry> cyphermox, so distro commented out that line in the .install.  But my branch fixed the need for the commenting, so I didn't include that change
<cyphermox> ah
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah, the build-depends were dropped in distro to prevent it running the tests
<cyphermox> alright
<mterry> cyphermox, but the fix allows the tests, so...
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> mterry: makes total sense, I'll just get back to my other stuff
<mterry> Hopefully the only change that's worth taking was the changelog
<cyphermox> yep
<mterry> didrocks, sil2100: looks like this latest unity run is passing checks fine.  ~20 test failures per config.  I'm inclined to ratchet down the allowed tests these days, now that ibus and some other great test fixes have landed (thanks sil2100!!).  We currently allow 33 failures, 14 regressions.  How about we ratchet down to 25 failures, 10 regressions?
<sil2100> mterry: hi! Let me share a doc with you
<didrocks> mterry: I like this spirit! :-)
<sil2100> mterry: np. for the fix - still need to polish the rough edges, since I still see 3 ibus failures
<cyphermox> mterry: you running the current compiz?
<mterry> sil2100, yeah, I saw you had a follow-on fix.  But it's good progress  :)
<mterry> cyphermox, yeah
<sil2100> mterry: I made a document that lists the failures and tries to guess if they're regressions or not
<mterry> sil2100, oh!  You're the best
<cyphermox> mterry: ok ;) last week we had surprises
<didrocks> cyphermox: I think you can relaunch indicators :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: beh
<cyphermox> indicators is actually having ido fail to build...
<didrocks> cyphermox: is it a real one? not transien/timeout?
<sil2100> mterry: it's based on build 96, so I have to re-do it for the newest one though ;)
<cyphermox> oh, definitely a real ftbfs
<sil2100> mterry: but some more fixes are landing! Mine just got approved, andyrock prepared another one which I'm reviewing now
<cyphermox> I'll file a merge now to fix this, but it's going to be a temporary fix until I can finish up with xorg-gtest
<mterry> sil2100, so counting worse case (the maybes in both categories), we have 13 regressions, 19 failures in that doc
<mterry> well, 13 regressions, 26 failures I guess
<mterry> I assume those will go down if the doc is updated though
<mterry> sil2100, do you think 25 failures, 10 regressions is a reasonable new threshold for failure?  Or do you want less/more wiggle room?
<mterry> Actually, a lot of these entries are marked FIXED
<andyrock> mterry, sil2100 unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior.LauncherIconsTests.test_unminimize_minimized_immediately_after_show_windows (Single Monitor) should be fixed in trunk
<andyrock> unity.tests.launcher.test_keynav.LauncherKeyNavTests.test_launcher_keynav_cancel_on_click_icon(Single Monitor) too
<sil2100> mterry: hm, let's maybe wait for tomorrow, and if it's still so low, then let's lower the treshold
<mterry> fginther, a check job just failed with:
<mterry> [workspace] $ /bin/bash -u /tmp/hudson1642251030477968427.sh
<mterry> Calculating results for card ati
<mterry> /tmp/hudson1642251030477968427.sh: line 22: BASEDIR: unbound variable
<fginther> mterry, looking
<mterry> didrocks, is there a way to ask the publishing job to run again, but not in a manual-publish way?
<mterry> ah... looks like I can in the web interface
<didrocks> mterry: hum, what's the use case?
<didrocks> yeah, the web interface should give you that :)
<mterry> didrocks, here, we passed all the tests in the check job.  But looks like  a script malfunction marked the job as a failure.  I'd still like the publish job to run to show me all the packaging diffs and such
<mterry> And then I'd manually publish if I liked the changes
<didrocks> mterry: hum, I don't see the failure in the publishing job. That can be due to my changes today
<didrocks> which run?
<mterry> didrocks, no, the publishing job never bothered, since the check failed
<mterry> check job 91
<mterry> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check/91/console
<mterry> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> ahah, so it's my fault :)
<mterry> fginther, ^ didrocks says he did it
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, that was hence the "warning, I changed a lot of things and deployed"
<mterry> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> now, you see it for real :)
<fginther> mterry, ack
 * didrocks grr on the templates not being able to test easily
<didrocks> mterry: found the typo
<didrocks> ok, further grep sounds like everything should be in shape, let me redeploy with the right template
<didrocks> mterry: don't run the publisher again now
<didrocks> mterry: deployed, you can go back to a normal life :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: your turn, doing the same for the indicator stack
<mterry> didrocks, cyphermox : I'm inclined to manually publish the unity stack.  Any objections?
<didrocks> mterry: if the packaging changes looks cool, yeah, the only error was on my side, everything pass :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: indicators ready
<mterry> didrocks, are you using the desktop-team screen?
<didrocks> mterry: I don't
<didrocks> I'm not even ;)
<didrocks> webapps/webcreds done
<mterry> hrm...  someone was in python/bzr.  They seem done
<mterry> didrocks, I updated the unity stack to not include unity-scope-video-remote anymore.  For that change to go live, I'd have to re-deploy right?
<mterry> kenvandine, mhr3: dee published
<mhr3> mterry, yey! :)
<mterry> didrocks, how long does it take for the published packages to appear as pushes to the archive?
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<mterry> ah, there it goes
<didrocks> mterry: publish is a few minutes, then the daemon, is running every 15 minutes on the archive admin box
<mterry> didrocks, k.  I was just impatient  :)
<MCR1> Could someone please re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix808909-addhelper-autostart-fails/+merge/150474
<MCR1> ?
<MCR1> It seems panda-pbuilder was somehow failing to build...
<sil2100> MCR1: indeed, I see the failure is somewhere else - let me reapprove
<MCR1> sil2100: thx :)
<mhr3> mterry, how much published is dee? :)
<mhr3> mterry, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/libunity-ferrets-mbs-autolanding/build=pbuilder,distribution=raring,flavor=amd64/11/console
<mterry> mhr3, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee shows it uploaded, but not in raring proper yet
<mterry> mhr3, so not published from a distro sense.  But published from a jenkins sense
<mhr3> i knew there'd be a gotcha
<mhr3> mterry, so when can i actually re-approve that branch and expect it to land?
<mterry> mhr3, when the +source/dee page shows the version in raring (not just -proposed)
<mhr3> mterry, can i get an approximate delta in some SU units? ;)
<mterry> mhr3, less than 30 min, but likely less than 15min?
<mhr3> ah, cool
<mterry> mhr3, btw, dee landed in raring a few hours ago
<MCR1> smspillaz: First performance optimizations are already awesome, even on ATI :) Top job !!!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-27
<seb128> hey unity guys
<sil2100> smspillaz: ping!
<sil2100> seb128: hello ;)
<seb128> is there any issue with the updates from yesterday in raring?
<seb128> my compiz is "empty"
<seb128> it's running but no plugin seems loaded
<seb128> no decoration, no workspace, no unity
<seb128> works in a guest session though
<sil2100> Again?
<sil2100> Seems like a configuration issue again, shit
<sil2100> Let me upgrade and take a look
<sil2100> smspillaz: ^
<seb128> sil2100, is there any debug info I can get while it's broken?
<sil2100> seb128: could you, just to make sure, fetch .xsession-errors from your main session? Just to make sure it's the same thing
<sil2100> The same bug
<seb128> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: core
<seb128> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: core
<seb128> compiz (core) - Info: Loading plugin: ccp
<seb128> compiz (core) - Info: Starting plugin: ccp
<seb128> that's the only compiz output in that log
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> So it's different, since ccp is being loaded
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC, we had the case with ccp loaded as well last week, isn't it?
<sil2100> didrocks: well, last week ccp wasn't loaded, but Sam fixed it that ccp is loaded by default now - but yes, it seems to be the same configuration issue
<sil2100> Would be best if smspillaz could comment here though
<sil2100> I'll check if I can reproduce
<seb128> it doesn't happen in a guest session for the record
<seb128> but I rebooted with my user and it seems consistent with that user
<seb128> going to a vt and running "unity" leads to the same output/situation
<sil2100> seb128: could you try moving .config/compiz-1 somewhere else?
<seb128> I first did that because I though compiz was not running
<sil2100> At your user?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> sil2100, that doesn't fix it
<seb128> running "unity" prints also those lines
<seb128> "compizconfig - Info: Backend     : gsettings
<seb128> compizconfig - Info: Integration : true
<seb128> compizconfig - Info: Profile     : unity"
<seb128> but it's loading none of the plugins still
<sil2100> seb128: could you fetch the active-plugins variable from gsettings? I think something like: gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/core active-plugins
<seb128> ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'unityshell']
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> seb128: thanks, looking what could have caused this
<seb128> do you want to try downgrading compiz to see if that fixes it?
<sil2100> seb128: yes, please, that would give us certainity at least
<seb128> sil2100, downgrading the compiz binaries fix it
<seb128> didrocks, smspillaz: ^
<didrocks> at least, the config is good
<didrocks> if we can't fix it promptly, I think we'll have to revert compiz and block the version
<seb128> sil2100, smspillaz, didrocks: it's an issue in libcompizconfig0
<seb128> downgrading only that one brings me back a working compiz
<seb128> using dpkg -i --force-depends
<seb128> to force install it aside the new compiz
<sil2100> seb128: I cannot reproduce it here
<sil2100> So it has to be one of those stupid special-case configuration issues, broken during upgrade
<seb128> sil2100, well, I can
<seb128> I moved my .config/compiz-1 away
<seb128> what other config is stored and could have an issue?
<sil2100> seb128: good question, since gsetting has correct values
<sil2100> Let me re-start my session to be sure
<seb128> could as well be timing issue
<seb128> e.g not specific to the config
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Congratulations for the xmbc success and top job on the first speed optimizations that have landed in Compiz. Top job !!!
<sil2100> Still working here, hmmm
<sil2100> Have to refresh my memory how these things work
<MCR1> smspillaz: Yes, I have troubles with implementing correct damage handling as I am not sure how to do it... :( Plugins like resize or thumbnail seem to use it, but resize has a completely other structuring and thumbnail still flickers, so I am not sure if it is correctly implemented there...
<BigWhale> Greetings. Is there a way to to get height of Panel and width of Launcher in pixels?
<MCR1> smspillaz: So I would prefer that you fix the FIXME and I would study your implementation then to understand how it exactly is supposed to work...
<MCR1> duflu: Will you come back to Compiz some day ? I miss your input !
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, I'm busy with a whole new job. Can't do both
<MCR1> duflu: I wish you the best and still hope to see you come back some day ;)
<MCR1> duflu: Your work for Compiz was awesome and you did a great job on reviving, stabilizing and improving it. Every Compiz user owes you something... Keep on rocking, whatever code you're hacking on currently :)
<duflu> MCR1: Thanks. I am trying to rock. But I do value my sanity and personal time so made a conscious decision to only take on one job at a time. And right now that's not Compiz.
<MCR1> Sure, that is (and should be) the right of a free man :)
<seb128> sil2100, did you see cjwatson's comment on bug #878052
<ubot5> bug 878052 in unity-lens-files (Ubuntu Quantal) "Content of hidden folders shown in unity-lens-files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878052
<sil2100> seb128: oh, thanks for pointing it out!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> it's a bit weird that with the daily landing the version numbers are never rebased on the current tarball
<seb128> there are a bunch of stuff on the desktop version page which are flagged "outdated" due to that as well
<seb128> didrocks, ^ should we just submit a mr that bump the changelog "upstream version part" for those?
<seb128> sil2100, is there any news on the compiz issue? or waiting for smspillaz to be around? I'm concerned it breaks other users as well if it still this way in raring
<sil2100> seb128: I'm tracking the code, if smspillaz was around it would make things much much faster though ;)
<seb128> sil2100, what changed in libcompizconfig recently?
<seb128> it something that changed in there last week that broke it apparently
<didrocks> seb128: it should be aligned in changelog with what is in configure.ac
<didrocks> and people need to take care of that when bumping
<didrocks> it's in the FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I guess nobody does atm
<sil2100> seb128: there was a change, but that change was actually fixing a similar problem, since the configuration handling in compiz is a bit confusing
<didrocks> seb128: normally mterry, cyphermox and other are watching the MP
<didrocks> are picking when things mismatch
<seb128> didrocks, maybe those are pre-dating the time everybody was familiar with the system
<seb128> didrocks, like unity-lens-files was released mid january
<seb128> brb, restarting my session
<sil2100> seb128: can you still get a broken compiz somehow?
<sil2100> seb128: could you break your compiz and do a quick `dconf read /org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/active-plugins` ?
<sil2100> And `dconf read /org/compiz/current-profile`
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> bah
<seb128> sil2100, sorry, it started working, can't reproduce even with the newer version
<seb128> when I tried before it was without restarting my session, I wonder if moving .config/compiz-1 away and restarting the session triggered a dconf update as well
<sil2100> seb128: hm, maybe, but still it's wondering why gsettings is fine, but the dconf backend was left in a broken state
<sil2100> I wonder if its again because of the upgrades
<sil2100> seb128: do you still have the old compiz-1 directory?
<seb128> sil2100, yes, I put it back in place and restarted my session, still not buggy
<sil2100> seb128: could you just check what are the contents of compizconfig/done_upgrades ?
<seb128> com.canonical.unity.unity.01.upgrade
<seb128> com.canonical.unity.unity.02.upgrade
<seb128> com.canonical.unity.unity.03.upgrade
<BigWhale> I need an expert on Panel and Launcher ... Or someone to tell me how to figure our their sizes. :)
<sil2100> BigWhale: hi! Where do you want to use the sizes?
<sil2100> And from where ;) ?
<BigWhale> sil2100, python, pygobject
<sil2100> (i.e. what language)
<sil2100> Ah, one moment then
<BigWhale> I'm trying to draw a window on screen with coordinates 0,0 and compiz will push that window away from panel and launcher
<BigWhale> so I need to recalculate width and height of my window to compensate
<BigWhale> Probably some Gdk call that inspects unity-panel and unity-launcher windows?
<sil2100> BigWhale: give me a minute to finish something up and I'll try looking into this and getting back to you
<BigWhale> sil2100, sure, take your time! Thanks.
<sil2100> BigWhale: ok, so, hm, the only way I know to fetch the launcher and/or panel size is through dbus introspection
<BigWhale> sil2100, I use dbus already to check if an instance of Kazam is running, so this shouldn't be a problem.
<sil2100> BigWhale: I can paste-bin you an example, but it depends on the python-autopilot Ubuntu package
<sil2100> You could of course not use that, but simply python-autopilot already has everything set up
<sil2100> BigWhale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5570303/
<BigWhale> if you have something ready then sure
<sil2100> BigWhale: I'm simply using DBusIntrospectionObject from autopilot, it makes writing this faster - but you can actually take a look into the autopilot source and do it yourself
<BigWhale> sil2100, is this supposed to work on Quantal too?
<BigWhale> AttributeError: type object 'Unity' has no attribute 'get_root_instance'
<BigWhale> this is what I am getting.
<sil2100> BigWhale: ah, right, on quantal it's different, let me change it a bit
<BigWhale> hmm, perhaps I will not need it for quantal anyway
<BigWhale> some other code that I need isn't in quantal
<sil2100> BigWhale: if you want to try it on quantal, then you can try (not sure if it'll work, since I don't remember now the details) instead of using unity = Unity.get_root_instance() use directly a Unity() object
<sil2100> i.e. l = Unity().launcher.get_launchers() directly
<sil2100> But as I said, there were some big changes in raring autopilot so now I can't really test it
<BigWhale> sil2100, well the info about getting the size from dbus is more than enough. I think it is also more convenient than using Gdk/Xlib
<sil2100> BigWhale: yes, we're using dbus for unity introspection for testing in Python, so it's all available there
<BigWhale> sil2100, I have something that is probably going to work. Thanks for help. I'll be implementing this in a couple of days. :)
<sil2100> BigWhale: no problem! Let us know when you have your thing ready ;)
<mmrazik> didrocks: there aren't really any tests for the cu2d-update-stack stuff, are there?
<mmrazik> (specifically for this command)
<mmrazik> handling the defaults etc, is worth of writing some tests..
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum, I don't think so, jibel? ^
<mmrazik> didrocks, jibel: we will probably need to split the code and methods into some sort of cu2dutils.py module so we can import and test the methods on their own
<jibel> there is no test ATM. I agree it's worth writing some since it's moving to a wider usage.
<sil2100> didrocks: could you take a look and correct me here? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-files/upstream_bump/+merge/150795
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: since I wanted to bump the upstream version
<didrocks> sil2100: do we assume 7.0 is released?
<didrocks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ FYI
<didrocks> (what was on my blog posts ;)
<didrocks> there is the answer :p
<didrocks> agreed in dropping the last .0 though, if everything still works well :)
<didrocks> sil2100: but if we think that 7.0 isn't released, you should use ~
<didrocks> sil2100: just tell me, if it's released for you, I think we can approve :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yea, that was the tricky part that I didn't understand - well, it's not released, but how will it be? Will the auto-uploader release it once it's out?
<sil2100> didrocks: or should we create a tarball for it and upload to LP manually?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's more a feeling as "we are at 7.0 now"
<didrocks> sil2100: as some people like pre-bumping, some post-bumping :)
<sil2100> Ok, let's ask mhr3 and pstolowski
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> I would go for released TBH ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I think we'll stick to ~, since indeed the plans for 7.0 haven't been realized yet
<sil2100> didrocks: there are some changes planned that need to happen before 7.0 is ready I think, let's be safe and add ~ ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: tell me once you pushed that :)
<bregma> are you talking unity 7.0?
<sil2100> bregma: unity-lens-files currently
<bregma> ah, OK
<bregma> we need to discuss plans for unity 7.0 release, and what that means
<bregma> maybe a topic for "UDS"
<mmrazik> didrocks, jibel, fginther: could you please have a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/testing/+merge/150813
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed ;)
<didrocks> mmrazik: answered. Also, I think what we should do for the template it to have a mustache/jinja-like system
<didrocks> mmrazik: meaning, we don't export everything in a dict a pass one parameter after another, but just pass the dict to the template
<didrocks> sil2100: approved! thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks for the review, and good pointing out the ~ ;)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<smspillaz> MCR1: workspacenames.cpp:93-121 - you can split that into a separate method and get the x,y,width,height co-ords of the textbox
<smspillaz> then you can use damageRegion (CompRegion (x,y,w,h))
<mterry> sil2100, w000!  unity-ati is down to 12 test failures
<smspillaz> MCR1: need to go to bed now though
<MCR1> smspillaz: I would prefer to do it in a separate branch... IIRC my main problem when I tried was that damagescreen is called in three classes and I did not know how to best pass the values of the calculated rectangle...
<smspillaz> MCR1: what do you mean by "you didn't know how to best pass the values of the rectangle"
<sil2100> \o/
<MCR1> smspillaz: I would have to look at it again, I do not remember the details... I will take it on once again...
<smspillaz> MCR1: its pretty straightforward
<smspillaz> cScreen->damageRegion (CompRegion (x, y, width, height))
<MCR1> but x and y and width and height are calculated in  WSNamesScreen::drawText, but I need them in 3 other classes... I do not know how to solve that most elegantly...
<smspillaz> make a new method
<smspillaz> WSNameScreens::getTextPosition or something
<MCR1> splitting the calculation of the damage rectangle into a seperate method maybe and calling that... but it is needed 3 times, so it would be better to calculate the values and store them, no ?
<MCR1> *separate
<mterry> cyphermox, is ido OK?
<smspillaz> MCR1: *shrug* just have a separate method for calculating the values
<smspillaz> can't be that hard
<MCR1> ok
<cyphermox> mterry: it will be good, I'll run a rebuild of it now
<mmrazik> didrocks: can you please have a 2nd look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/testing/+merge/150813 ? I'd like to continue that direction and refactor cu2d-update-stack so we can reuse e.g. the load defaults logic
<mmrazik> didrocks: when thinking about the failing testcase -- I actually start to think its just too weird use-case and the test should be deleted
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox: FYI, I added some new silver bullets in the distro version check, on both the publisher job and the distro version. I had to sneak in and change the .project files for unpublished jobs in between
<didrocks> mmrazik: agreed on the failing one
<didrocks> mmrazik: reviewed
<didrocks> mmrazik: but yeah, this kind of dictionnary approach for feeding everything would be interesting and way more flexible
<mmrazik> didrocks: not quite sure what you mean
<didrocks> mmrazik: like, in the current template feeding, we have all keys/values pairs hardcoded and sent
<mmrazik> jibel: btw. your POV on https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/testing/+merge/150813 would be appreciated
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think a mustache/jinja approach would be better
 * mmrazik is not very familiar with mustache/jinja but he is googling
<didrocks> mmrazik: django? the template system is similar
<jibel> mmrazik, looking
<mmrazik> didrocks: I have to look on the templates. But I had an impression its using jinja, isn't it?
<mmrazik> embarassing but I still don't understand what you mean :-/
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, yeah, it's using jinja, I didn't notice :) (proof I didn't wrote it)
<didrocks> mmrazik: so we can really have something more generic, instead of passing all values one by one
<didrocks> like template(foo=foo_value, bar=bar_value)
<didrocks> we can pass a dict
<didrocks> and in the template have
<didrocks> baz.foo
<didrocks> baz.bar
<didrocks> to avoid hardcoding all values in the script
<mmrazik> didrocks: ack
<mmrazik> didrocks: even though there are few cases where it might be desirable
<mmrazik> e.g. the Fasttrack: True is translated into --fasttrack as a command line option to the autolander
<didrocks> mmrazik: we can still pass the full dict, then the template is picking only what it need
<mmrazik> didrocks: understood
<didrocks> mmrazik: you can have {% if %} logic
<didrocks> like:
<mmrazik> fginther: ^^
<mmrazik> didrocks: right... got it
<didrocks> "command {% if FastTrack %} --fasttrack {% endif %}"
<didrocks> mmrazik: ^
<mmrazik> yup
<mmrazik> mhm... looks like I"m going to have my 2nd system crash right now. The only window that can get focus right now is my xchat window :)
 * mmrazik will be right back
<fginther> mmrazik, didrocks ack on the use of the dict vs individual values
<fginther> I like this templating system, but have little experience to really use it well
<didrocks> fginther: I've quite some experience with it, if you need help, do not hesitate. Not a lot of things we could have used in our daily release template, but I guess it's more worthy on yours
<fginther> didrocks, thanks.
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mmrazik> jibel: by runner you mean a (shell) script that will execute the tests?
<jibel> mmrazik, yes, something that calls python -m unittest tests.name
<jibel> so we don't have excuses not to run them :)
<mmrazik> jibel: can I depend on something like pyruntest (nosetests have a bug when it comes to scenarios in the tests)?
<mmrazik> the difference between python -m unittest is that it tried to find tests
<mmrazik> while with unittest you need to specify exactly what you need
<mmrazik> so you can just run "pyruntest tests" and it will execute everything
<mmrazik> autopilot does the same
<mmrazik> +pyruntest can generate coverage etc
 * didrocks is pushing for nosetests :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: scenarios are really nice
<mmrazik> didrocks: and nosetests makes some stupid assumptions
<mmrazik> its probably a bug
<didrocks> mmrazik: oh, really?
<mmrazik> didrocks: the tests I wrote are not going to work with nosetests
<didrocks> mmrazik: as told on the previous MP, I don't really know the scenarios
<mmrazik> unless it got fixed in raring
<mmrazik> nope.. it fails
<didrocks> mmrazik: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/nose_scenario/
<mmrazik> didrocks: not in raring :-/
<didrocks> yeah, just checked :/
<jibel> mmrazik, of course, pyruntest is fine
<mmrazik> jibel: I've added this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/testing/revision/16
<jibel> mmrazik, can you change cd .. by cd $(dirname $0)/..
<jibel> and it's all good
<mmrazik> jibel: fixed
<mmrazik> in r17
<jibel> mmrazik, approved. thanks
<didrocks> mterry: no manual publishing of the unity stack? blocked by indicators? or do you prefer making that while I'm asleep so that I don't get stressed? :)
 * sil2100 checks indicators
 * sil2100 sees that build 147 has no failures, but ati and intel failed
<sil2100> ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: there is not only tests!
<didrocks> sil2100: ido FTBFS
<sil2100> 148 failed with intel too
<sil2100> oh, there's a FTBFS somewhere?
<mterry> didrocks, eh...  I figured we pushed yesterday, there was no rush, might as well let indicators get caught up and do it right
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, but if something bad happens in the code, we'll have to bisect by 2 days rather than 1 :)
<didrocks> mterry: but yeah, I think cyphermox is looking after lunch on the armhf failure on ido
<mterry> yeah, he said he was on it
<cyphermox> yeah
<mterry> didrocks, we're down to only 13 test failures on ati, and 18 on nvidia!
<cyphermox> need to fix that piece of code up to work on arm
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, that rocks \o/
<cyphermox> I don't know why this particular thing wouldn't , it's weird
<didrocks> mterry: I just hope I didn't screw up in the new format of synchronizing and double checking with my new cupstream2distro code :)
<mterry> didrocks, sil2100, I'm experimenting with a test failure threshold of 20, with 8 regressions.  Let's see if that causes any problems
<didrocks> so if you see some scripts failing, just blame on me, I'll write a test and fix it :p
<mterry> didrocks, heh, OK
 * mterry notes down that all failures are didrock's fault
<didrocks> hem, s/all/cupstream2distro/ :p
<mterry> didrocks, I'm pretty sure I heard all
<didrocks> tsss ;)
<didrocks> oh btw
<didrocks> Ran 61 tests in 2.223s
<didrocks> mterry: cyphermox ^
<didrocks> still more to go on cupstream2distro, but a good start :)
<mterry> oh nice
<cyphermox> cool
<davidcalle> kenvandine, ping
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mterry: I'm now trying to get rid of the 3 remaining ibus failures
 * mterry hugs sil2100 
<sil2100> Let's go down to 0 soon!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> For now, I go eat dinner
<sil2100> See you tomorrow
<mterry> sil2100, bye
<cyphermox> bregma: hey
<bregma> 'sup
<cyphermox> bregma: can I have your opinion on a small change in xorg-gtest? :)
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5571551/
<cyphermox> seems like the if (args)  is causing ido to fail to build on armhf
<bregma> what error does it give?
<cyphermox> but I don't think it's that necessary to check for whether args is actually set (and that way, fails on arm anyway)
<cyphermox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/132514701/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.ido_12.10.3daily13.02.27.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cyphermox> could do another way, but feels to me like it's probably unnecessary
<cyphermox> ie. Start() with va_list is used by the other implementations of Start() which would create it anyway
<bregma> actually, I don;t think they're using varargs right anyway
<cyphermox> why do you mean?
<bregma> I guess he's assuming the variadic list is NULL-terminated
<bregma> cyphermox, yes, I'd say that change is the right thing to do
<cyphermox> bregma: aye
<cyphermox> I'll upload this, so we can have ido build tomorrow
<cyphermox> continuing to work on cleaning up xorg-gtest to not ship the same files as gtest in parallel
<bregma> don't they just get stripped out by the packaging?
<cyphermox> bregma: nah
<cyphermox> also, there was a reason for that test actually :)
<bregma> it's still an invalid test, because there is no guarantee a va_list is convertible to an arithmetic type
<cyphermox> bregma: right, but there is a test in the test suite that relies on that if >.<
<bregma> then the test is broken ...  hardly the first time
<bregma> according to the standard, it's undefined behaviour
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well the test *might* work but I think it's catching the wrong overloaded function
<cyphermox> ie. the one with a va_list parameter rather than the one with a string vector
 * cyphermox is very sad
<bregma> cyphermox, let me play with it a bit
<cyphermox> I'm running a test under sbuild on armhf
<cyphermox> args is just NULL in that case, we can catch for this corner case
<cyphermox> I think any other one will be correctly handled as usual
<cyphermox> what bothers me is why this started to fail in ido just this week
<cyphermox> awesome, cross-checking, it's failing in xorg-gtest on armhf right away, that's good news
<cyphermox> at least I can verify a proper fix immediately without having to rebuild that and ido
<bregma> new compiler version?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-28
<linuxdude> hello
<smspillaz> argh, looks like I'll just have to rebase those compiz proposals, the bzr state is just totally screwed
<mmrazik> didrocks: uh oh.. .Can't believe that launchpad diff and bzr diff are two different things
<mmrazik> thats a bummer
<didrocks> mmrazik: I was surprised as well, *really* surprised
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<davidcalle> mhr3, any idea what could be the cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1135029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135029 in unity-lens-photos (Ubuntu) "Unity-lens-photos crashes on start, photos in dash is empty" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> mhr3, "Couldn't find GType of implementor of interface UnityMergeStrategy."
<davidcalle> Dependencies are up to date (Quantal).
<mhr3> will take a look in an hour, gtg afk now
<mhr3> davidcalle, i guess the problem didn't disappear by itself in the last hour? :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, maybe it did, let's ask the reporter :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I've not been able to reproduce it
<mhr3> davidcalle, it's weird though, the report says it's for 12.10, but if that were the case with standard 12.10 we'd see many more such reports
<mhr3> i wouldn't be that much surprised if this happened with 13.04, pygi and glib like to change things :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=688978
<ubot5> Gnome bug 688978 in Plugins (other) "im-status plugin fails to load" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<davidcalle> mhr3, just found this
<davidcalle> let's check the gobject version, because of http://blogs.gnome.org/desrt/2012/11/05/a-warning-about-glib/ (pitti's comment)
<mhr3> so it seems the reported has new glib
<mhr3> but old pygobject
<davidcalle> mhr3, that was my guess, but I wanted your input in cas it was a merge strategy related thing
<davidcalle> case*
<davidcalle> mhr3, thanks :)
<MCR_> andyrock, I found an inconsistency regarding window focus handling - do you know if focus should be allowed if inputHint AND protocols & CompWindowProtocolTakeFocusMask are true, or if  inputHint OR protocols & CompWindowProtocolTakeFocusMask are true ?
<MCR_> andyrock, because we have both versions in the code
<MCR_> andyrock, see PrivateWindow::allowWindowFocus and CompWindow::isFocussable () const
 * MCR_ is scratching his head...
<MCR_> smspillaz, if you're here ^^
<andyrock> one moment
<MCR_> andyrock, thanks
<andyrock> MCR_, IMHO it should be &&
<andyrock> so allowWindowFocus should be correct
<andyrock> let's check with bzr annotate
<MCR_> andyrock, so both need to be true to allow focus and return true, yes ?
<andyrock> yep
<MCR_> ok
<andyrock> MCR_, but i could be wrong ;)
<MCR_> My first thought was the other way 'round TBH ;)
<andyrock> MCR_, well bzr annotate will help trust me...
<andyrock> doing it right now
<MCR_> andyrock, thanks
<MCR_> one thing is clear -> it cannot be both ways ;)
 * MCR_ wonders which bugs this could potentially fix...
<MCR_> here sometimes windows do not focus on click...
<andyrock> MCR_, i found this commit http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/core/commit/?id=5e0264e2ceed6a44b1de50d6acc36684f6ccbf67
<andyrock> so yes maybe it's ||
<andyrock> btw there is no inconsistency
<andyrock>     if (!priv->inputHint &&
<andyrock> 	!(priv->protocols & CompWindowProtocolTakeFocusMask))
<andyrock>     {
<andyrock> 	return false;
<andyrock>     }
<andyrock> equals to
<andyrock> (!(priv->input... || priv->pto...))
<andyrock> MCR_, ^^^
<andyrock> makes sense?
<MCR_> andyrock, yes. thanks. I will rethink the boolean logic.
<andyrock> MCR_, it's for De Morgan law
<MCR_> yes, maybe I was too fast...
<andyrock> (not A) and (not B) = not (A or B)
<andyrock> ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, didrocks: I'm inclined to manually publish the unity stack, despite the indicator stack failing due to ido (the indicator stack does pass tests though).  Any objections?
<cyphermox> mterry: not from me
<cyphermox> mterry: what about hud daily tests?
<mterry> cyphermox, did they fail?
<cyphermox> err, I mean ted's comment on your optional-bustle branch
<mterry> cyphermox, I replied in the merge, but tedg hasn't re-replied
<mterry> cyphermox, I don't *think* it's a problem, we can work around it jenkins-side by manually having jenkins add the packages hud needs
<cyphermox> yeah
 * tedg replies
<didrocks> mterry: no objection from me :)
<didrocks> (yeah, I left late for exercising)
 * mterry publishes
<cyphermox> oops
<mterry> ?
 * mterry pauses over the button
<cyphermox> can't run valgrind on armhf virtualized :/
<cyphermox> mterry: unrelated
<mterry> cyphermox, don't scare me like that  :)
<cyphermox> please go ahead with the publish ;)
<tedg> mterry, I heard that you might be working some more on the greeter.
<tedg> mterry, Has anyone talked to you about the visualization stuff?
<mterry> tedg, no?
<tedg> mterry, I guess, that's perhaps a question, are you dealing with that part?  :-)
<mterry> tedg, I mean yes, I'm looking at making the phablet greeter look more like the desktop, but no about visualization
<tedg> mterry, Like the little wheel thing with tweets on it.
<mterry> tedg, ah, the "infographic" -- I wasn't planning on doing anything with that
<tedg> mterry, hmm, okay.  I'm not sure who is... we need to figure that out as well.
<didrocks> mmrazik: fginther: cu2d-update-stack is broken
<didrocks> ImportError: No module named c2dconfigutils.c2dconfigutils
<didrocks> as the module is in the parent dir
<mmrazik> didrocks: already mentioned this to fginther in the latest MP
<mmrazik> fginther: I guess lets just fix this now in separate MP...
<mmrazik> didrocks: the workaround is to call the command from the parent dir
<didrocks> mmrazik: not sure it will work, for the template and so on
<mmrazik> daily-release/cu2d-update-stack
<didrocks> mmrazik: I PYTHONPATH=..
<mmrazik> right
<didrocks> this works :)
<mmrazik> yeah... pythonpath is better
<didrocks> mmrazik: well, ideally, I should try running it in another dir and support that
<jibel> I ran autopilot against the latest gtk stack from the desktop-ppa
<jibel> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/2/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/artifacts/
<jibel> and calls to proc = Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new(desktop_file) fails with TypeError: constructor returned NULL
<jibel> any idea what it is ?
<fginther> didrocks, so you're ok with the pythonpath workaround. I'll have the fix in my current MP
<didrocks> mmrazik: do you mind switch compiz upstream merger from lp:compiz to lp:compiz/raring?
<didrocks> fginther: ^
<didrocks> fginther: thanks :)
<jibel> sil2100, ^?
<fginther> didrocks, sure, Are we waiting for confirmation from sil2100 ?
<didrocks> fginther: for switching the branch? it's not related :)
<yarinse> hi, where konversation keeps the configurations? in which folder
<didrocks> yarinse: I think it's a question for #kubuntu :)
<yarinse> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> Back, been at my car, reading up
<fginther> didrocks, something strange perhaps. jenkins is currently building https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/compiz/latestsnapshot/+merge/151036
<fginther> didrocks, but launchpad shows an empty diff for that MP
<didrocks> fginther: oh? isn't that one merged?
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, I saw 2 MP
<didrocks> fginther: and TBH, I don't know why
<didrocks> fginther: safe to kill and reject that one
<seb128> jibel, any way you can run the tests without the new gtk and see if they still run?
<fginther> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> thx!
<jibel> seb128, can do
<seb128> didrocks, who can help on those unity tests?
<seb128> mterry, ^
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/desktop-ppa-autopilot-release-testing/2/testReport/
<seb128> 253 failing test
<seb128> (that's a run with gtk 3.7)
<seb128> they seem to boil down mostly to
<seb128>  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/autopilot/emulators/bamf.py", line 187, in launch_application
<seb128>     proc = Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new(desktop_file)
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/types.py", line 137, in constructor
<seb128>     return info.invoke(cls, *args, **kwargs)
<seb128> TypeError: constructor returned NULL
<seb128>  
<seb128> which from local testing happens when the Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new() argument is an invalid .desktop
<seb128> but the behaviour is not new, gtk 3.6 behaves the same
<didrocks> seb128: I think sil2100 is looking at that
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> seb128: yes, I'm looking on it now, had a GPU lockup just now though
<jibel> seb128, I'll re-enable the daily ppa of unity instead just in case there is something missing in the distro for autopilot
<seb128> jibel, ok
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Ok, so not sure what's wrong, but it seems it cannot start the Calculator application - as if its .desktop file was invalid
<sil2100> It's using the gcalctool.desktop file which Gio.DesktopAppInfo.new sees as invalid
<sil2100> The terminal application is fine though
<jibel> sil2100, because it's simply not there
<jibel> there is a gnome-calculator.desktop
<sil2100> jibel: but I saw gcalctool in dpkg-list.log
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok, so that solves it - gnome-calculator.desktop is the correct one? Since I think we always used gcalctool.desktop before and it worked
<sil2100> My current gcalctool package installs /usr/share/applications/gcalctool.desktop
<sil2100> ii  gcalctool                                 1:3.7.90-0ubuntu1 <- and it seemed installed on the build system?
<sil2100> Oh, wait, I have a completely different version number of gcalctool on my local system
<sil2100> I have 6.6.2-0ubuntu1 installed here
<sil2100> rmadison says:
<sil2100>  gcalctool | 6.6.2-0ubuntu1 |        raring | source
<sil2100>  gcalctool | 1:3.7.90-0ubuntu1 |        raring | all
<sil2100> jibel: so, not sure what gcalctool 1:3.7.90-0ubuntu1 is really, since 6.6.2-0ubuntu1 seems like the right package
<jibel> sil2100, that's what I'm checking
<jibel> sil2100, oh, it's probably from the desktop team ppa
<jibel> which is what we were testing
<sil2100> jibel: so, hm, is gnome-calculator.desktop the new default that we should use?
<sil2100> Since I don't even have gnome-calculator installed here, so it's not by default installed on the desktop? I have raring here
<seb128> sil2100, yes, that program got renamed
<sil2100> seb128: ok, so I'll prepare a merge request switching to gnome-calculator
<sil2100> Since gcalctool won't be correct anymore, yes?
<jibel> sil2100, simulation of an upgrade with the PPA http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573958/
<seb128> right
<jibel> it installs gnome-calculator and gcalctool becomes a dummy package
<sil2100> jibel: ok, so I'll quickly patch up autopilot to use gnome-calculator
<sil2100> Give me amoment
<jibel> sil2100, great, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, note that the new gnome-calculator is not is the release yet but will land soon-ish
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> jibel: how soon is the soonish you mean?
<seb128> jibel, sil2100: it has been promoted, it will be on the iso tomorrow
<jibel> seb128, ^
<sil2100> seb128: ok, so that's good, since we don't want to break unity releases in the meantime
<seb128> sil2100, well, it's already in the archive so it should be already fine
<sil2100> \o/
<seb128> but the first iso with gnome-calculator with be the one tomorrow
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/autopilot/gcalctool_rename/+merge/151059
<sil2100> seb128, jibel: I'll have to prepare a small merge request for lp:unity as well, since 2 tests are also using the desktop file directly there
<sil2100> But those would result in only 2 additional failures I guess
<naee> I'm writing a Qt app with a systray and I want it to play well with Unity
<eean> should I just disable the systray when it's on Unity? I could check for $DESKTOP_SESSION
<eean> but I wonder if there's a preferred way
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_gcalctool_rename/+merge/151063 <- fix for the unity part
<sil2100> fginther: ^
<sil2100> fginther: could you take a look at those merges?
<sil2100> fginther: also, if you have time, could you also take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_more_ibus_tweaks/+merge/151021 ?
<sil2100> thomi, veebers: ^
<sil2100> Since IBus error messages are spamming the error logs right now ;/
<fginther> sil2100, Yes, i can get to that after lunch
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, i've seen you doing a bunch of fixes to the autopilot ibus tests
<bschaefer> sil2100, what were all the ibus problems?
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi Brandon, they're nothing serious - I've been working around the need to hard-code unicode 'result' characters for the ibus autopilot tests
<sil2100> bschaefer: as results from most engines depend on the ibus usage history, we were getting failures most of the time in pinyin
<bschaefer> sil2100, (also hello!). Awesome! That would be nice to get better coverage!
<sil2100> bschaefer: so I made 'polling' ibus for the correct results
<sil2100> bschaefer: so now, before the test we poll ibus with the input string, get the result and then compare this with what has been written in the search field
<bschaefer> sil2100, sweet, yeah, a problem is different ibus engines use different methods :(, like ibus-anthy stores it in ~/.anthy...
<sil2100> bschaefer: yea... we tried clearing history already, but well ;/
<sil2100> bschaefer: this and also the problem of restarting ibus after clearing the history is needed
<bschaefer> sil2100, but if you can poll thats a better way around it :), I was at one point thinking of cleaning up the history but could find a nice pattern :(
 * bschaefer finds ibus to be annoying to talk with...
<sil2100> bschaefer: same here, been trying this approach, but then decided to rage-quit and move on ;)
<bschaefer> haha :)
<sil2100> Yes, REALLY annoying
<bschaefer> sil2100, ibus will slowly make you go insane :)
<sil2100> hehe, hope not!
<bschaefer> sil2100, just wanted to double check, as I kept seeing ibus pop up in the MPs and was like noooo another ibus problem
<bschaefer> sil2100, thanks for looking into that though!
<sil2100> bschaefer: well, the nux ibus support works really well, so no problems in the main unity code you made ;) The AP tests should be fine now as well
<sil2100> If the latest merge gets in we won't even have annoying ibus error messages even (I hope)
<bschaefer> sil2100, awesome :), yeah I think ibus has been one of the hardest AP tests to constantly pass 100% of the time...
<cyphermox> bregma: hey
<cyphermox> bregma: so I did more testing and nothing was really working
<cyphermox> but this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574060/) seems to be good; looks fine to you?
<bregma> cyphermox, could you try the xorg-gtest package from http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/x/xorg-gtest/xorg-gtest_0.7.1-1.dsc and see if it solves the problem (sorry, it's a source package, PPA builds are being tardy again)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> ahahah
<cyphermox> yeah, I guess that would work :)
<cyphermox> I thought of it, but I wasn't sure if there were other real intended external uses of Start () with a va_list parameter
<cyphermox> so instead I convinced it hard to work
<cyphermox> I still don't understand why it seems like it's consistently that one function signature that gets chosen when you pass only a command name and NULL as parameters
<bregma> "..." has lower resolution priority over a "natural" type conversion, but that can be vague when the types are not strictly defined
<fginther> didrocks, do you want to re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/cu2d-update-ci-take3/+merge/150954? it can wait till tommorrow
<didrocks> fginther: I'm opening it on a tab :)
<cyphermox> bregma: but that's not the one we're catching
<cyphermox> if you pass NULL to Start() as a second parameter, it goes straight to the va_list parameter :)
<cyphermox> bregma: regardless, should I sponsor your xorg-gtest 0.7.1-1 to Ubuntu?
<cyphermox> if you jsut make it -0ubuntu1 instead...
<cyphermox> you think upstream wants to drop that Start() from the public API?
<bregma> cyphermox, I imagnie upstream doesn;t really care about the va_list overload, but it's worth discussing with them since I think it was an error to have it there in the first place
<cyphermox> ok
<bregma> I'll follow up on that
<bregma> I'd just wait for merging that packagage into Ubuntu, there's at least 1 more change coming
<cyphermox> ok then I'll upload my patch on the current package now, so as to at least fix ido for tomorrow
<cyphermox> and we can push either patch upstream, depending on the original intent with that Start() va_list function
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-01
<Akiva-Mobile> Is this possible: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259234/where-do-i-find-a-terminal-lens-for-unity
<Akiva-Mobile> I want a command input where sudo actually works, and I don't have to open up the terminal.
<didrocks> popey: you know what? sil2100 really rocks, current autopilot failures: 10 on nvidia, 9 on ati and 14 on intel :)
<popey> woot
 * popey looks forward to 0, 0, 0
 * popey is a dreamer
<mmrazik> didrocks:  remember the failing test for dict_union in cupstream2default.cfg ?
<mmrazik> we are now hitting it :-)
<mmrazik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config/+bug/1137400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1137400 in cupstream2distro Configuration "jenkins jobs generation will fail for projects with only default config " [Undecided,New]
<mmrazik> or rather a variation of that test-case
<didrocks> mmrazik: I guess we should add a dict() around the call to ensure we don't have a set, but a dict type
<didrocks> funny though :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: I'm finishing something for the scope guys, they, I'll rereview the config FYI
<didrocks> pstolowski: mhr3: hey, here we go: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/add-json-scope-file/+merge/151168 and https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/generate-recommends-from-default-scope/+merge/151170
<didrocks> pstolowski: mhr3: hope you will like it, I had again to touch perl on a Friday, pwaaa :p
<mhr3> didrocks, wrong target branch, we're using ~unity-team/libunity/libunity-7.0
<mhr3> (the json file is already there)
<mhr3> didrocks, can you try to merge it in that one?
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, I want to have it right now in our current trunk so that we can have the unity branch merged
<didrocks> mhr3: then, we can remerged against libunity-7.0, isn't it?
<mhr3> oh, didn't notice the other one is for unity itself
<didrocks> mhr3: so if you approve those, I'll then propose a version based on that for libunity-7.0
<didrocks> mhr3: do you want trunk remerge against 7.0? maybe that what will make more sense
<didrocks> while, I'm are it, free karma: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/small-cleanup/+merge/151174
<didrocks> popey: sil2100: ^
 * popey looks up
<mhr3> wow, i sooo don't get what does the perl thing do :P
<didrocks> mhr3: I have no clue as well… OH WAIT! :-)
<mhr3> some string concatenation, but what is in there...
<mhr3> lol
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, parsing json in shell would have been better, if we could :p
<didrocks> or python, but *meh*
<popey> didrocks: done
<didrocks> thanks popey :)
<mhr3> didrocks, so just explain to me, how do those scope ids get in the json?
<didrocks> mhr3: I think you will populate those as we discussed, right?
<didrocks> the json is the place and only place when we put package -> scopenames for what we want to install by default
<sil2100> No free karma for me :( ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, let me check the doc that we wrote when we talked about this.. long time ago :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you'll get a lot of karma for the appmenu/qt stuff :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I think you can ping agateau
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm sure he would be wanting to help us, even if he doesn't work here anymore :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will do!
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. you had those corruptions when using qt5 staging, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: when rebuilding the package here with the same change
<didrocks> (it was before it hits staging)
<didrocks> sil2100: but TBH, if we do have appmenu support, let's not care about the corruption
<sil2100> didrocks: right, and anyway appmenu is rather high-priority by itself anyway
<mhr3> didrocks, pstolowski, can we jump on a quick hangout?
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> mhr3: 5 minutes?
<mhr3> k
<didrocks> want to finish a review first
<mhr3> pstolowski, ^
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'll setup autolanding for cupstream2distro-config. There are too many branches with too many dependencies to merge manually
<mmrazik> pushing changes in .cfg directly to trunk is IMO ok but if somebody needs/wants a MP then lets autoland it
<mmrazik> didrocks: now when I see your comment on fginther's branch. cu2d-update-stack is not going to work with misc-head.cfg due to the window-mocker but I think that is a typo?
<mmrazik> err... srry... it will work. It won't with one of the other MPs
<didrocks> mmrazik: right, I answered on your other MP :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: agreed on autolanding
<mhr3> didrocks, btw will the json parser handle comments properly? would be nice to add some info to the json file itself
<mhr3> hm, i don't even remember how to do comments in json :/
<didrocks> mhr3: no comments are posible in json
<mhr3> ah, that explains why i dont remember it :)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> possible*
<didrocks> mhr3: interesting, did you notice the merge test failure? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/libunity-ci/distribution=raring,flavor=amd64,label=pbuilder/27/console
<didrocks> mhr3: I doubt it's the typo fix which changed that :p
<mhr3> didrocks, yea, i thought it's something transient
<didrocks> mhr3: happens on both and reliably it seems now, snif :(
<mhr3> well, clearly it's not caused by your mp
<didrocks> yep
<mhr3> it's not like you touched any code
<didrocks> mterry: if cyphermox is not around/available to look at the indicator stack, I think you can as well review the packaging changes and manually publish :)
<mterry> cyphermox, you around?
<didrocks> mterry: I was puzzled to see a compiz version, but all the parameters are fine in fact :)
<didrocks> mterry: it's just that branch was merged yesterday, after the snapshot
<mterry> didrocks, snuck in
<didrocks> ;)
<cyphermox> hey hey
<cyphermox> yeah, let's publish indicators :D
<mmrazik> didrocks, jibel: when you have some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/lp1137330/+merge/151176
<cyphermox> didrocks: mterry: any reason I should wait before publishing? (just checking)
<mterry> cyphermox, no
<cyphermox> ack
 * cyphermox pushes the button
<cyphermox> ... and there was much rejoicing
<cyphermox> didrocks: libcolumbus transition! :D
<cyphermox> ok, so all we're waiting for is for hud to pull libcolumbus into main, the MIR is already approved
<mhr3> mmrazik, any way to get more info on https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/add-json-scope-file/+merge/151168 ?
<mhr3> the failure doesn't make much sense really
<mmrazik> mhr3: those are your tests, you should be able to make them more verbose :-)
<mmrazik> but seriously -- don't really know
<mmrazik> I guess gtester might have some verbose mode?
<mhr3> can we just try re-running them until they succeed? :)
<mmrazik> I would try to reproduce locally in pbuilder first
<mhr3> i tried, works fine, that branch didn't even touch any real code
<mmrazik> mhr3: I guess you can try re-approve but it won't fix a flaky test
<mhr3> the way i see it, the failure it mentions can only happen if malloc fails
<mhr3> or glib is broken... or something
<j-johan-ewards> Hey everyone.... what's the chance that lp:unity/phablet will supplant the nux version?
<j-johan-ewards> I just saw a comment from smspillaz to that effect on /r/linux
<j-johan-ewards> Was thinking of scratching an itch or two, but... is it worth the effort?
<didrocks> fginther: hey, is lp:compiz/raring really configured for autolanding? https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/compiz/latestsnapshot/+merge/151239 isn't merged
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<fginther> didrocks, I'll take another look
<didrocks> thanks
<fginther> didrocks, I was able to manually fire the job. it is merged now
<didrocks> thanks fginther
<mmrazik> didrocks: what should I do with https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/cupstream2distro-config/qa-stuff/+merge/151229 once it has landed?
<mmrazik> the stacks needs to be regenerated, I assume
<mmrazik> who should do that?
<mmrazik> (just trying to figure out a process when I'm touching stuff that I don't necessarily own)
<didrocks> mmrazik: I would do that as we need to cleanswap/remove the old jobs. But I want to discuss first with cyphermox
<didrocks> mmrazik: so you can merge it, this won't change for me until we redeploy
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<cyphermox> what's up?
<didrocks> mmrazik: look at the MP, basically, spreading the misc between a "qa" one and a "misc" one
<didrocks> oupss
<didrocks> cyphermox: ^
<didrocks> cyphermox: is that fine with you?
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I follow both?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, it's still the same components
<didrocks> just split
<cyphermox> all good
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you want me to redeploy once it's merged?
<mmrazik> it has merged, btw
<cyphermox> sure, feel free
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> I need to delete the other manually
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-02
<MCR1> Mirv: Hi :) I've fixed another grid bug 8-) Could you approve it ?
<ubot5> bug 8 in Launchpad itself "Translator forums/means of communication" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8
<MCR1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1139835-grid-wrong-top-left-corner-calculation/+merge/151358
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi :) Proud to present another grid fix (see above) ^^ (Needs review)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-03-03
<MCR1> bregma, fginther, Mirv: Hi :) I know it is Sunday, but this fixes the calculation of the top-left corner in Grid and needs approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1139835-grid-wrong-top-left-corner-calculation/+merge/151358
<MCR1> So, if you have a minute...
<cjohnston_> I created a .desktop file and added it to the unity launcher.. When I click the icon the first time, it loads just fine.. I click it again, and the app starts a 2nd time. Is there a way to make it work like any other (say firefox) where if you click it the second time, you are taken to the app, instead of opening a second one?
<jjed> cjohnston_:  Probably a window matching problem. Try setting a StartupWMClass: http://askubuntu.com/q/36434
<cjohnston_> jjed: I already have: StartupWMClass=Terminal Velocity
<cjohnston_> tho I'm guessing maybe the space is illegal?
<jjed> cjohnston_: WM_CLASSes usually aren't two words... did you check with xprop?
<cjohnston_> awesomeness jjed.. thanks much
<cjohnston_> jjed: you still around by chance?
<jjed> yes
<cjohnston_> jjed: it works now.. I just ran it through the desktop-file-validator, and got an error. im not exactly sure how to handle
<cjohnston_> mind trying to assist me?
<jjed> paste it to pastebin?
<cjohnston_> file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582590/
<cjohnston_> error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582594/
<jjed> cjohnston_: Just replace your ' quotes with " quotes in the exec line
<cjohnston_> sweet.. other than that, how does the file look?
<jjed> cjohnston_: everything looks fine
<cjohnston_> thanks jjed
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-24
<Saviq> o/ morning all
<tsdgeos> so, all mail read, seems nothing huge exploded in the weekend
<tsdgeos> good stuff :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, karni, Cimi, MacSlow, dednick, elopio, thanks for the last weeks, helluva ride, but we nailed is as usual :)
<Saviq> it's looking purty!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, there was *some* fires, but relatively quickly extinguished
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see the last few commits in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<tsdgeos> not all that bad :)
<karni> Saviq: helluva ride, thanks man :) thanks tsdgeos, thanks team :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, :)
<tsdgeos> any idea why indicator-network depends on unity8 ¿?
<seb128> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1
<mhr3> Saviq, could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/invoke-action-uris/+merge/207844 ? not sure it's the best place to deal with that
<Saviq> mhr3, will do
<Saviq> mhr3, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6986094/ rings any bells?
<mhr3> look like click
<mhr3> :)
<mhr3> so, no
<mhr3> tvoss or satoris might know more
<karni> Saviq: so, I wonder. dist-upgrade is still required to get the "final look for mwc". does that mean we're freezing demo-stuff for the length of MWC, just in case they need to reflash in the mean time (for any reason)?
<Saviq> karni, yes, good call, /me disables recipes
<karni> Saviq: thanks
<mhr3> uuh, doesn't latest proposed have latest android?
<karni> Saviq: so.. not demo stuff, but the edge thingy ppa, right?
<mhr3> i'd be worried about dist-upgrades
<Saviq> karni, both
<karni> +1
<Saviq> mhr3, that's why there's no archive enabled on the deviecs
<Saviq> mhr3, just the ppa
<Saviq> mhr3, any idea why scopes wouldn't get restarted when they die? (/me wrote 'restarded'... restarded scopes...)
<Saviq> mhr3, is that something that just didn't happen yet?
<mhr3> Saviq, indeed
<mhr3> you can restart the registry
<mhr3> but nothing automatic
<karni> mwc-flashed, dist-upgraded, screen lit up, but taking a while to show up anything
<mhr3> i can't connect to wifi with the mwc image :/
 * karni connected to wifi with no issues, before dist-upgrade
<Saviq> mhr3, try two or three times
 * karni re-flashes
<Saviq> damn kgunn, you own the recipes :/
<Saviq> selfish!
<mzanetti> mhr3: I've the same... well, it connects, but only after a reboot (or sometime after manually toggling wifi power for a couple of times)
<mhr3> mzanetti, yep, rebooted, now it connected
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you file a bug against network-manager?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i remember you saying https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity8/suru-switch/+merge/206907 was not ready yet? Maybe you can move it to Work in Progress?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I might have input from syslog if apport-bug doesn't collect anything interesting
<Saviq> mhr3, one thing is for certain... the new scopes FLY
<mzanetti> ack
<mhr3> Saviq, now we know how expensive dbus is on the device
<Saviq> mhr3, might be
<mhr3> cause honestly, new scopes are sooo far from being optimized
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> dbus is expensive everywhere :D
<tsdgeos> it's not optimized for data transfer
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> man, we're kind of red again :-/ http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/
<tsdgeos> any idea what happened?
<tsdgeos> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5471/console
<tsdgeos> Could not resolve 'ports.ubuntu.com'
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> same here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5472/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, those would be network issues
<Saviq> in the lab
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we never used it for data transfer, it was just control channel
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wasn't dee using dbus?
<mhr3> it was using dbus the protocol, but the data didn't go through the standard session bus
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> thought it was
<didrocks> tsdgeos: sure, moving it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, at some point yes, but we moved off session bus quite some time ago
<mhr3> and also depends on dee user, scopes weren't using session bus, hud probably was
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.hint-interval/+merge/202104 ?
<tsdgeos> karni: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-silence-typeerror/+merge/205266 ?
<karni> tsdgeos: ^^
<karni> (that's a smile, not ↑↑ :) )
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's the plan? we want to merge new-scopes in one go or piece by piece?
<tsdgeos> karni: ^_^ works better
<karni> ok ^o^
<dednick> tsdgeos: i haven't got around to looking at it again. Been busy with other work.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to look at what new-scopes has
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and ideally extract parts that can be merged piece-by-piece
<Saviq> fixing tests in the process
<mhr3> karni, that's totally an anime emoticon
<karni> mhr3: perhaps ~=^_^=~
<mhr3> that's a cat :)
<karni> k, reflashed, all's good
<karni> tsdgeos: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-silence-typeerror/+merge/205266
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it looks that after doing openScope or gotoScope the shell is doing preview() requests when swiping between scopes even though it has no reason to
<mhr3> tsdgeos, known?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not really
<mhr3> opening a bug then
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, saw that too, don't think goto/open is even required, really
<Saviq> or maybe
<mhr3> Saviq, that's what triggers it i think
<mhr3> it fixes itself after you then open and close a preview
<tsdgeos> there was a bug about previews using lots of cpu
<tsdgeos> i asked if it was in new-scopes or not
<tsdgeos> no answer yet afaics
<mhr3> tsdgeos, link?
<tsdgeos> i failed to find it :D
 * tsdgeos looks harder
<tsdgeos> this thing of having two places to report unity8 bugs is a bit of a pain
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1283865
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ↑
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283865 in Unity 8 "Opening the dash preview causes high CPU usage" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> Saviq, actually, it seems to request previews for results in *all* dash pages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I doubt it was new-scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, there's definitely some such issue
<mhr3> tsdgeos, +1, don't think it's new-scopes
<mhr3> opening then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1284056
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284056 in Unity 8 "Shell unnecessarily requesting previews" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> anyone noticed that after playing a song in the audio widget you can't play it again?
<mhr3> or is it just me?
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is no FrequentlyUsedAppsModel.qml any more in new-scopes, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's there, but not used
<Saviq> mzanetti, and should not be there
<mzanetti> Saviq: 'case sergiusens wants to update that to launch the camera etc as click apps instead of deb apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's do that for now
<mzanetti> ovbiously it breaks all around because the appid stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, once we land new-scopes, we'll get rid of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't we have no clicks in there yet?
<Saviq> ri: "appid://com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail/webapp-gmail/current-user-version"
<mzanetti> well, it breaks autopilot tests
<Saviq> aah
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you talk to him? I did tell him he needs to look into the mock app manager
<Saviq> mzanetti, to make it work again
<mzanetti> cause the MockApplicationManager is from like last year this time
<mzanetti> yeah... the question was if we need to look into this still or just let it be until new-scopes are merged
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember that autopilot in new-scopes will fail, too
<Saviq> as we don't have those results now
<tsdgeos> new-scopes needs lots of cleaning
<tsdgeos> we have lots of files there that are unused as of now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what is the branch of unity-scopes-shell for new-scopes? trunk?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can it happen that activate() will trigger a preview?
<tsdgeos> and will it ever happen?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, scope will then emit previewRequested()
<mhr3> it can happen, yes
<tsdgeos> we don't handle that :D
<tsdgeos> no previewrequested handling anywhere
<tsdgeos> in new scopes i mean
<mhr3> well, it can happen only when you actually call activate(), which isn't done too often :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> the thing is we have some code that says "let's prepare in case activate() gives us a preview"
<tsdgeos> but not the other aprt
<tsdgeos> which well :D
<mhr3> activate can no longer "give" you a preview, it can tell you to ask for the preview though
<tsdgeos> mhr3: we don't have any scope that we activate that does that yet, right?
<tsdgeos> or?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, maybe the mock in shell plugin
<mhr3> let me check
<mhr3> no, not even the mock
<mhr3> which means that i'm a bad boy and didn't test it
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll add it as todo
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes_do_not_request_previews_on_activate/+merge/207916 for the preview requesting stuff
<tsdgeos> i've added https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup to do some cleanup for new-scopes
<tsdgeos> not final
<tsdgeos> but in case someone was doing the same
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<mhr3> tsdgeos, qt doesn't have anything nice to parse cmd line args?
<mhr3> well, it seems like it does, but in qt5.2
<greyback> mhr3: 5.0 doesn't have anything nice
<mhr3> :/
<mhr3> so... glib?
<mzanetti> anyone knows which scope is used for AP tests?
<mzanetti> i.e. if qml calls scopeView.scope.activate(), where does it end up?
<mzanetti> apparently not in fake_scope.cpp
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: new-scopes or?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, trunk
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it should yes
<mzanetti> hmm, doesn't seem so... I've added debug prints in there but don't see them
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually it does, i mean, i have code in there
<mzanetti> (which might just mean AP is not picking up the change for whatever reason)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you need to make instal
<tsdgeos> l
<mzanetti> I did
<mzanetti> let me try again, just to be sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm, no... I'm sure I did the install and everything
<mzanetti> don't see my debug print in fake_scope::activate()
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I do see another one tho, which doesn't stem form unity8 codebase, saying: "Trying to open <appid>"
<mzanetti> no clue where that comes from
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: are you sure you're using the mock scopes?¿
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just found that its not using mock scopes
<mzanetti> which I think is correct for AP
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: makes sense-ish
<mzanetti> :D
<didrocks> mzanetti: so, I confirm, there will be some changed needed with the new suru theme :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: hmm... not really following
<didrocks> mzanetti: the icon size changed (not the same margin) in the indicators
<didrocks> and some icon names as well
<didrocks> so you have "funny" big icons in the panel with the new theme
<mzanetti> still not following :D
<mzanetti> what icons? what are you talking about?
<mzanetti> did I say something about this?
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah, I thought Saviq kept you in touch
<didrocks> so, there is a new icon theme coming
<mzanetti> ah, no, haven't heard of that
<didrocks> ok, surprise surprise :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: I'm trying to prepare as much as possible the work for you
<didrocks> but I guess to properly add the additional marging, your team will need to do it
<mzanetti> ok :)
<didrocks> mzanetti: hum, not sure if you set the indicator icon height or width anywhere
<greyback> MacSlow: thanks, I didn't get that first but
<greyback> bit
<MacSlow> greyback, sure np
<mzanetti> @unity: no clue what's wrong
<mzanetti> @unity: yep, I'll write my notes down
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I can stay if you want to further debug/test your mic-setup
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so, what I wanted to say in the standup might be for you
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you're in the process of fixing up scopes-ng and killing old scopes, right?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm removing unused code
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and after that i'll make the tests works
<tsdgeos> -s
<tsdgeos> which i kind of had in  lp:~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-tests
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so I've been debugging why AP fails after this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/unity8/gallery-and-camera-to-click/+merge/207501
<tsdgeos> but surely will need more work
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: some autopilot use fake scopes, i think, the hud ones maybe?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so the thing is, if we're using appid:// instead of application:// the old scopes code doesn't recognize it as app, and its merely luck that it works
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, its the hud ones. but its the real scopes. which is fine
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> the issue is indeed in the real scopes
<mzanetti> so the reason why the FrequentlyUsedAppsmodel.qml actually works with appid:// is because of this:
<mzanetti> we fail to detect that its an app, and forward it to the catch-all, which does a QDesktopServices::openUrl() on it
<mzanetti> that one ends up at url-dispatcher and upstart-app-launch and actually does the right thing
<mzanetti> the problem is now: unity doesn't know that its an application
<mzanetti> so we are lacking startup splash screen etc
<tsdgeos> i see
<mzanetti> and also, because the AP test then launches the browser (instead of passing it back into the shell and to the appmanager)
<mzanetti> it doesn't end up at the fake appmanager and breaks the test
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so, the thing is, we can either add the workaround in the scopes, and the launcher, or everywhere else in unity8
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i've no opinion tbh, Saviq's your man for that :)
<mzanetti> as in: disregard any version number in scopes and launcher, but figure the actual version number and append it before passing into unity8
<mzanetti> I think Saviq agrees with this
<Saviq> huh, I missed standup?
<Saviq> sorry guys...
<Saviq> UPhone told me it's an hour earlier...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I *think* we should disregard the version on input, and find it out again wherever it's actually needed (i.e. desktop file reader, really?)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the next issue appeared in FrequentlyUsedAppsModel
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, this bug has been resolved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1251635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251635 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "drop version numbers from users' .desktop file names" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> it might help a bit, altough not really as we still need to get to the details whcih are only identifyable including the version
<dandrader> wow, we have a brand new ubuntu animation when flashing the device now!
<mzanetti> huh?
 * mzanetti flashes :D
<Saviq> dandrader, ubuntu-device-flash? :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but as long as we have a .desktop file reader that takes either a full path, a filename, or just "short" appid, and finds the rest out, we're fine, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, where else do we *need* the version number?
<dandrader> Saviq, phablet-flash
<Saviq> dandrader, deprecated ;D
<Saviq> dandrader, but probably should happen with both :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw i started to remove the hordes of files that we don't need on new-scopes and will make the tests pass next
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, there's no "ubuntu-device-flash" in my system... Is it still to land?
<Saviq> dandrader, apt-get install
<mzanetti> Saviq: when launching the app through unity-mir we need it
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, right :)
<mzanetti> although that might be "fixed" with that bug, if it understands the short appid too
<dandrader> Saviq, so the entire phablet-tools package is deprecated now?
<Saviq> dandrader, not sure, there's probably some useful things there still
<Saviq> whoa, nice anim! :D
<xnox> Saviq: what needs to happen to land https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity8/py32ap/+merge/207760 as soon as possible?
<xnox> Saviq: it's only changes to autopilot tests, which don't change anything (just some python3 friendly, no change in behaviour syntax fixes)
<Saviq> xnox, we probably need to review it :)
<xnox> Saviq: and i've verified that all existing tests just pass, when running under either python2 or python3.
<xnox> Saviq: this is very important, as it's blocking porting work of deb-based tests to python3, as they depend on unity8-autopilot to provide emulator's python3 module.
<Saviq> xnox, we have an "autopilot" target that launches the local tests for us, did you try these?
<Saviq> xnox, I'll make sure to review this today
<xnox> Saviq: who is "we" in "we probably need to review it" ?
<Saviq> xnox, ~unity-team
<xnox> Saviq: ok thanks. I believe i've updated all cmake targets (default is now python3, there is a fallback python2 one)
<xnox> Saviq: re:packaging changes, i'm core-dev =)
<Saviq> xnox, ;)
<xnox> Saviq: from my point of view it's been reviewed already twice previously, but bit-roted and still did not land.
<Saviq> xnox, still, can you please copy/paste the submission checklist into the description and answer the qs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<xnox> Saviq: thus i'm very very very tempted to do direct to the archive upload.
<xnox> Saviq: as it's blocking getting rid of python2.
<Saviq> xnox, I'll take care of it today
<xnox> Saviq: the checklist, is pointless for this branch. As it's hardly changes anything in the autopilot tests.... and none in the unity8 code itself.
<Saviq> kgunn, can you make the two recipes https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/+recipes build-on-request?
<Saviq> kgunn, we don't want things to sneak into the MWC PPas
<Saviq> xnox, it's not my process
<Saviq> xnox, but that's the process we follow, so please just c/p and be done with it
<xnox> Saviq: copied and pasted.
<kgunn> Saviq: ack...sorry, will make then unity-team owned too
<Saviq> kgunn, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think it makes sense having two branches, one that removes all the unused files and one that makes tests work again? or just one branch with both things?
<kgunn> Saviq: what was meant by "we don't want things to sneak into ppas"...i mean i agree, but what's the warning for?
<Saviq> kgunn, the mwc ppas we don't want anything to get in
<Saviq> kgunn, and because some of the recipes are based off of trunks
<Saviq> kgunn, the recipes could kick off when something's merged there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one is fine, we'll have to see if there's stuff that can be merged separately, but it feels like there's not going to be much of that...
<kgunn> Saviq: so do you want me to rework those to be branch only ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no, just make them "Build on request"
<kgunn> ack
<Saviq> kgunn, so that they don't kick in themselves
<Saviq> xnox, you made it so the autopilot target runs all the tests twice
<Saviq> xnox, once with py2, once with py3
<xnox> Saviq: correct, that's temporary, until we drop python2 completely. Which should be as soon as I land all other branches for a few more apps and clicks.
<xnox> Saviq: you can choose to run only onces, but the emulator tests must run under both, until we drop python2 support (which should be very soon)
<Saviq> xnox, can't we just switch to py3 straight away?
<Saviq> oh ok
<Saviq> got it
<xnox> Saviq: no, because there are still autopilot tests that use py2. Yeah.
<Saviq> xnox, `make -C builddir autopilot` is failing for me here I'm afraid
<Saviq> ah wait, maybe -j1
<xnox> Saviq: what's the output of $ dpkg-checkbuilddepends
<Saviq> xnox,
<Saviq> ignore
<Saviq> xnox, I'm using ninja, it parallelizes by default
<Saviq> xnox, needed to -j1
<xnox> Saviq: i don't think autopilot can do things in parallel. My tests passed ok in sbuild, so it's ok. (and debian packaging and my system are parallel by default)
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, ninja just ran both autopilots at the same time
<Saviq> py2 and py3
<Saviq> xnox, so yeah, that's definitely not supported
 * Saviq disconnects to be able to run the suite...
<Saviq> brb
<xnox> Saviq: i don't see official packaging using ninja....
<anpok> Saviq: I have one more question to your fix from the weekend on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1281075
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1281075 in unity-mir "quickly starting multiple apps breaks ApplicationManager" [Undecided,New]
<anpok> is it possible (allowed) that we have multiple connection attempts from the same process?
<Saviq> anpok, good question, but not one I can answer :D
<Saviq> anpok, I think in theory it could be possible, but don't really know why would you
<Saviq> xnox, yeah, it's just my local machine
<anpok> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, icanhassilo for row 33?
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Give me some moments, need to clarify our position regarding landings - will assign one in some moments
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so my old test branch, had a fix for CardFilterGrid.qml that was adding
<tsdgeos>    viewWidth: genericFilterGrid.width
<tsdgeos> but now i don't see why :D
<tsdgeos> did the use of viewWidth change?
<tsdgeos> or maybe i was just confused when i added that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, viewWidth is used to determine how many items a Carousel has minimum
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i..e https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes.carousel-dinamic-fallback/+merge/207451
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> so i guess i was confused when i added it
<tsdgeos> if it hasn't changed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and well, it's actually also used to determine the width
<Saviq> tsdgeos, of carousel items
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but it's CardFilterGrid.qml
<tsdgeos> !carousel
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, there I don't see why
<tsdgeos> man, ubot5 opened me a query because of my !carousel text :D
<tsdgeos> damn bots D:
<Saviq> lol;D
<Saviq> xnox, don't worry about jenkins shouting FAILURE at you
<Saviq> xnox, we're looking into it
<Saviq> xnox, the particular ones your branch got was actually internal jenkins fail
<Saviq> or well, networking, something of the sort
<mhr3> Saviq, know where to catch chris?
<xnox> Saviq: ok. so, dput? or trying to fix jenkins?
<Saviq> xnox, no, I'm landing it already
<xnox> Saviq: cool, thanks.
<Saviq> xnox, assuming I can get on the CI train
<mhr3> Saviq, asking cause i want latest scopes scope in mwc image
<Saviq> mhr3, don't need him for that
<Saviq> mhr3, why?
<mhr3> Saviq, cause a new scope is about to appear on the server, and it should be hidden on the devices
<Saviq> mhr3, uh
<mhr3> Saviq, so just push the pkg to demo/rightedge?
<Saviq> mhr3, can it not appear on the server before Thu?
<Saviq> mhr3, those ppas are reserved for critical issues, really
<Saviq> now
<mhr3> Saviq, the thing is that they do want it to appear on mwc images, but it's not 100% ready yet
<Saviq> mhr3, davmor2's the gate keeper for what goes in and not
<davmor2> mhr3, Saviq: I'm only the on call tester for things that want to land in the image I have no control over what goes in I just have to test it before it lands.  cwayne was in charge of the image itself
<mhr3> so how does one get hold of chris
<Saviq> mhr3, email probably
<davmor2> mhr3: you can also try achiang who is in charge of flashing currently inorder to get hold of chris
<mhr3> achiang, here?
<karni> mhr3: he was, less then an hour ago, so there's chance he'll reappear.
<karni> mhr3: and yes, e-mail is probably best to catch Chris
<sil2100> Saviq: how busy are you right now?
<Saviq> sil2100, wassup?
<Saviq> fginther, ah! thanks for catching that
<fginther> Saviq, I got lucky, just happened to notice that the otto test was stuck.
 * fginther really wants to get that bug fixed
<Saviq> xnox, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/unity8/py32ap/+merge/207760/comments/488279
<Saviq> py3 vs py2 as default....
<xnox> Saviq: fixed, waiting for new results.
<Saviq> xnox, I'll see to it today still, but IIUC ci train is stopped, so it won't land before tomorrow
<xnox> Saviq: "ci train is stopped" what does that mean?
<Saviq> xnox, means that we can't land nothing in unity8 until some regressions are resolved
<xnox> Saviq: how is that related to /my/ changes?
<Saviq> xnox, it's not
<xnox> Saviq: then, why not land this?
<Saviq> xnox, other than we can't land them before the other issues are resolved, to not introduce noise when trying that
<Saviq> xnox, part of the process, again
<xnox> Saviq: right, i'm near end of day now. talk to you tomorrow.
<Saviq> xnox, yup, me is past it
<Saviq> xnox, will keep you posted
<xnox> Saviq: logout, now! =)
<kgunn> Saviq: ...just got educated on the AP test failures..is there any way i can help ? or do you need any mir folk ?
<Saviq> kgunn, I just got educated 20 mins ago
<kgunn> lol
<Saviq> kgunn, so will look at them tomorrow
<kgunn> ok
<Saviq> p/
<elopio> it seems all the test failures in image 206 are because they fail to restart_unity_with_testability
<Saviq> xnox, looks like your ap branch got better, only failure is u8 crash
<Saviq> xnox, but didn't fginther say you need a python3-autopilot dep?
<Saviq> ah no, that's automagic is it
<fginther> Saviq, that's only needed when the tests need to run with python3-autopilot. If they can run with both, it's not needed
<Saviq> fginther, oh ok
 * Saviq really likes the ubuntu flash animation :D
<davmor2> Saviq: there is a flash animation?
<Saviq> davmor2, remember the droid with progress bar below?
<Saviq> davmor2, now it's the ubuntu logo :)
<davmor2> Saviq: ohhhh
<Saviq> davmor2, not there if you're using mwc-flash or rootstock, the logo is when recovery is doing the flashing, not when rootstock is doing it externally
<davmor2> Saviq: I've been testing MWC so long I forgot there was an animation at all ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, indeed :)
<davmor2> Saviq: well actually mwc and android 4.4.2
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, the ubuntu anim is quite new afaik
<Saviq> elopio, for unity8 failures, I'm convinced it's crashing on startup, trying to gather more info now
<Saviq> elopio, got two crashes during a run, whoopsie-uploaded, let's see what errors.u.c comes up with
<Saviq> elopio, I'm also running the suite a few times more to collect more .crash files
<elopio> Saviq: oh, great, thanks. Let me know if you need a hand.
<elopio> I'm flashing, and having lunch. I'll be back soon.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-25
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i will be moving the qmltests for showing previews from tst_GenericScopeView to tst_DashContent since now we have that slide from left stuff, i think it's better suited in DashContent where the sliding actually happens, that ok with you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<jibel> Hey, could anyone look at bug 1284536, it is blocking installer tests.
<ubot5> bug 1284536 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in two_way_long_needle()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284536
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: ^
<seb128> in fact it might be an xorg bug
<seb128> jibel, it would help to have debug symbols for swrast_dri.so
<seb128> jibel, you might want to try pinging mlankhorst about it (he's not on this channel)
<jibel> seb128, okay, it is difficult to add debug symbol in this environment but I'll try. I'll ping mlankhorst when he is online. thanks
<seb128> jibel, he should be online, he's based in .nl
<seb128> he's just part of the xorg team and not hanging out on the unity channel
<seb128> you can try e.g #ubuntu-desktop though
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: a bit confused about something you added to qml/Dash/Previews/Preview.qml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hit me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: bah, ignore me, can't read :D
<tsdgeos> sorted
<tsdgeos> somehow was confused into row.column and widgetColumnCount
<tsdgeos> thinking it was setting the value to itself
<tsdgeos> but then row.column is not the rows :D
<tsdgeos> but the columns
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3_: so here i'm doing the fake unity scopes ng clases for the tests and i was wondering if we could somehow re-use the real classes instead of me having to copy&paste&adapt them and then having to follow the changes everything they happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, we should abstract the classes to lp:unity-api, and base our mocks on that, only overriding what's needed
<tsdgeos> but that would mean installing the headers and some kind of C++ library we would use from the tests in unity8
<tsdgeos> i mean for now it's fine since i hope it's api is not going to change much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not sure we should get anything more than just interfaces from the real plugin
<tsdgeos> but i just realized that the classes i did two weeks ago for scopes-ng-tests are now changed again :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: rolenames
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, that too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /me considers part of interface
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<tsdgeos> but yeah now i was having preview() return a PreviewModel and now it's returning a PreviewStack
<tsdgeos> i think that would be "enough-ish" if we could at least share this kind of things
<mhr3_> everything that qml uses is an interface, and the idea was that the interface would be defined in unity-api
<mhr3_> but it would be nice to have some tests magic that creates a model with predefined roles and content
<tsdgeos> yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> it's what i'm doing anyway
<mhr3_> surely not only scopes test would benefit
<tsdgeos> create 4 scopes with n categories and k items inside
<tsdgeos> don't need more than that
<Saviq> xnox, btw, if you wanted to press for py32ap, you'll need to convince didrocks to let those in
<xnox> didrocks knows what he is doing =)
<xnox> Saviq: as long as py32ap does land, when it can, that's fine. just don't get it caught into another regression / stop-ship =)
<mhr3_> Saviq, where did you get that "text" widget is supposed to have title? the spec doesn't specify that
<mhr3_> Saviq, but anyway, i'm wondering whether we shouldn't make "Description" default there
<Saviq> mhr3_, from the visual
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> mhr3_, and we defaulted to empty, not sure "Description" would be common enough
<Saviq> mhr3_, especially since it needs to come pre-translated
<mhr3_> Saviq, well, each scope we have has Description there
<mhr3_> Saviq, an i18n was exactly why i thought that having that as default would be a good idea
<Saviq> mhr3_, problem is Description might not be as omnipotent in other languages
<anpok_> Saviq: could you have a look https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/unity-mir/fix-1281075/+merge/207375 sometime.. will be back in a few hours
<mhr3_> Saviq, can we do title-less / header-less categories yet?
<Saviq> mhr3_, no
<Saviq> mhr3_, would be purty simple if we had the JSON
<mhr3_> what will blow up if i create a cat titled ""? :)
<mhr3_> what do you mean, if we had json... don't we?
<Saviq> mhr3_, you want it to base off of empty title?
<Saviq> mhr3_, I thought it'd be explicit
<mhr3_> Saviq, i meant as a temporary thing, agreed that it should be explicit
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994212/
<mhr3_> Saviq, didn't you want explicit?
<mhr3_> although i'd be fine with this
<Saviq> mhr3_, lol, that's for the temporary thing ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, problem with that is that empty title == non-expandable category
<Saviq> mhr3_, so yeah, I want it explicit
<Saviq> mhr3_, or wait, not with see more | see less
<mhr3_> Saviq, also true, so maybe it doesn't need to be explicit afterall
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<Saviq> mhr3_, but should wait for see more / see less then
<Saviq> mhr3_, on that note
<Saviq> mhr3_, we need to think how do we communicate the intent to see more
<Saviq> mhr3_, and whether there's anything to see more
<mhr3_> Saviq, is that 14.04 thing?
<Saviq> mhr3_, you tell me, from our PoV it's easy
<mhr3_> for now we'll just give you result set and you can see more while you don't display everything
<Saviq> mhr3_, you mean just see more without querying the scope?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, that we'll do
<mhr3_> i think that's good enough for 14.04
<mhr3_> as for actual paging
<mhr3_> need to think that through
<Saviq> mhr3_, ok
<mhr3_> not exactly simple since scopes are stateless
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, how about scrapping LimitProxyModel?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and relying on the renderers? it's actually not related to delegateRange at all, since we'll just make the *View yay-high, so the rest will just be out of the view, so not created
<Saviq> brb
<dandrader> mzanetti, needing your review https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/disableDDAWhileDragging/+merge/207965
<mzanetti> dandrader: ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: might work
<mzanetti> dandrader: approved. looks good. There's a test failure. Seems flaky AP, I've retriggered the job
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks!
<mzanetti> karni: that was quick :)
<Saviq> @unity: standup
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑
<karni> mzanetti: hahahah well.. I decided changing on canonical irc was sufficient ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: any ETA on the new scopes being ready to be merged? Sounded like its gonna be soon too
 * mterry adds notes to doc
<mterry> sorry for missing
<mzanetti> In any case, I'll polish/add some tests for the right edge stuff today and tomorrow morning we can figure a plan on how to get stuff merged.
<mhr3> Saviq, ideas how to translate card background into mascot-only background in the preview?
<mhr3> Saviq, or well... should header widget support something like "mascot-background" attribute?
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm asking cause i just previewed TWC scope
<davidcalle> mhr3, +1
<elopio> can I get a review here, please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fake_app_from_toolkit/+merge/208002
<elopio> oh, no, wait, the scroll branch hasn't landed yet.
<elopio> I saw it, I suppose I was confused.
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure what you're telling me? have an image?
<mhr3> Saviq, have working screenshoting in mir? :)
<mhr3> Saviq, just preview twc scope
<Saviq> mhr3, rm ~/.display-mir; reboot; lxc-console -nandroid -t0; screencap foo.png
<Saviq> mhr3, don't have mwc scopes on my devices any more :0
<mhr3> Saviq, it's not mwc scope, it's regular server one
<mhr3> you'll get it on desktop too
<Saviq> mhr3, ah ok
<mhr3> oh... desktop
<mhr3> shouldn't be too hard to screenshot that
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, not here on desktop for some reason
<mhr3> Saviq, http://imgur.com/b4MCd7D
<mhr3> Saviq, missing blue background on the icon
<Saviq> mhr3, weeell, the icon is missing the background, not the mascot :P
<mhr3> Saviq, that's why i'm suggesting mascot-background
<Saviq> mhr3, comment on the spec please
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, if we support card-background, it should map into the preview, too, probably
<mhr3> Saviq, right, i just don't want to map it completely, so that the entire header would be colorized
<Saviq> mhr3, no no, of course
<Saviq> mhr3, it'd be the whole preview (as the whole card is) ;)
<mhr3> heh
<mhr3> Saviq, btw who's going to respond to these comments now? :/
<Saviq> mhr3, I am
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, cool, don't forget to reply to those comments about the table widget ;)
<Saviq> ;)
<elopio> ok, now I'm ready for a review:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/fake_app_from_toolkit/+merge/208002
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you do ↑, I thought it could help with the click issue
<tsdgeos>  The diff has been truncated for viewing.
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<davidcalle> Saviq, is there a renderer that allows variable height cards?
<tsdgeos> Ran 60 tests in 138.775s
<tsdgeos> FAILED (failures=58)
<tsdgeos> autopilot is a bit broken in new-scopes :D
<Saviq> davidcalle, vertical journal, but it's not integrated yet
<Saviq> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-vj-integration/+merge/201932
<davidcalle> Saviq, thanks
<achiang> davmor2: mhr3: hi, i'm here
<mhr3> achiang, ETIMEDOUT
<davmor2> achiang: awesome I think it was ricmm that wanted to talk to you.  I think we have a potential fix for the images performance issues tested with 10 apps open but ricmm can give you more details
 * tsdgeos hates autopilot tests, they are ultra broken in new-scopes :'(
<Saviq> elopio, can you help tsdgeos on the status of that ↑?
<Saviq> elopio, i.e. we should update the emulators for new-scopes, right? /me recalls a branch floating around, not sure...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh, didn't know someone he was trying to make them work, i was trying to get myself to convince to start doing that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: will you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-cleanup/+merge/207921 ?
<tsdgeos> it contains the removal of all files we don't need and makes qmluitests pass for me
<elopio> tsdgeos, Saviq: I can help, that's why I'm here.
<elopio> I'm in a meeting, will finish in 45 minutes. tsdgeos, will you still be around?
<tsdgeos> good stuff :)
<tsdgeos> wasn't planning to
<tsdgeos> but i can stay a bit longer
<tsdgeos> if you want to talk about it
<elopio> tsdgeos: if you have to leave, send me an email with what you have done. So I'll continue on my evening, and we sync again tomorrow.
<tsdgeos> elopio: ok, will do that
<Saviq> ah mzanetti forgot to let you know
<Saviq> mzanetti, had to revert the running apps aspect, it wasn't working well, some Changed signals were not emitted
<Saviq> I remember I had some issues like that with Qt.size at some point
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. no prob. seems to work well in my branches (I don't use QSize like that in there)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but you'll need to for rotation, won't you?
<mzanetti> don't think so... as images come from the image provider directly.
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, but they'd have to be rotated in the provider then?
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok that works
<mhr3> Saviq, something's super broken with unity on my device
<Saviq> mhr3, ?
<mhr3> Saviq, when i swipe left/right between scopes it doesn't work from most categories
<mhr3> ever seen that?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<Saviq> mhr3, meaning like the renderer would take over the events?
<mhr3> Saviq, plus carousels don't scroll
<Saviq> mhr3, something got pretty broken your side
<Saviq> mhr3, that mwc?
<mhr3> yep
<mhr3> Saviq, wanna see it? it's super weird
<Saviq> mhr3, /me flashes mwc
<mhr3> it was working fine for a long time
<mhr3> now after a couple of hours it's like this
<Saviq> mhr3, what device?
<mhr3> mako
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, got pattern - swipes/scrolling work fine from the first category, but not the rest
<mhr3> and maybe not really
<mhr3> wow..
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe it's actually a MouseArea covering the bottom ~half of the screen that makes everything un-interactive
<mhr3> rings a bell?
<Saviq> mhr3, that sounds like OSK
<Saviq> mhr3, either maliit died
<Saviq> mhr3, or the connection between OSK and shell
<mhr3> let me check if it's alive
<Saviq> mhr3, still worth a bug
<mhr3> maliit-server?
<mhr3> that one's running
<mhr3> and osk does appear
<mhr3> and disappear
<mhr3> Saviq, and now started an app and can't get from it cause the edges don't work
<mhr3> eh, time for reboot
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, there's a socket connection in unity8 to maliit-server that gives up after some time
<Saviq> mhr3, or to ubuntu-keyboard, actually
<Saviq> something of this sort must've failed
<dandrader> Saviq, there's the OSKController item from unity-mir that puts a MouseArea to block events intended to the OSK from reaching items in unity8. So it might be that the OSKController thinks the OSK is up when it's not
<dandrader> that would cause this bug
<dandrader> @ that discussion you were having with mhr3 an hour ago :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, that's what I meant
<Saviq> dandrader, maybe something didn't reach IRC?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-26
<Cimi> hi guys
<Cimi> I'm at MWC but I can work today and tomorrow, I don't have to demo to clients those days
<Cimi> apart fixing the current MR, you have a new task?
<Saviq> Cimi, going through https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=mwcdemo2014 and adding needs-test / needs-ap-test tags
<Cimi> Saviq, not all require tests?
<Saviq> Cimi, some of them might have them already
<Cimi> Saviq, or it's only a matter of choosing which test suite to use?
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, well, they wouldn't be bugs if they had tests...
<Saviq> Cimi, they are fixed bugs
<Cimi> Saviq, so they have tests no?
<Cimi> or we fixed without adding tests?
<Cimi> anyway I'll check
<Saviq> Cimi, we didn't necessarily have time for tests
<Saviq> Cimi, those are mwc-frenzy bugs
<Saviq> Cimi, also, only look at unity8 / ubuntu (unity8) bugs
<Saviq> of course
<Saviq> Cimi, "or we can wait for design", remember we only have like... two... designers now
<Saviq> Cimi, so just go for your best guess
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i am guessing if the document for the sprint says "March 24" it means "the week starting on March 24", right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, just one day
<Saviq> ;P
<tsdgeos> sorry if it's a silly question, feeling a bit sick-ish
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, the week
<tsdgeos> protip: don't finish the icecream of your little cousin, will give you all his stuff and you'll end up sick
<Saviq> yikes
<tsdgeos> not aweful, but still not at 100%, let's say 70% or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's ice cream, what else can you do... sure, the price might be high, but it's still icecream!
<tsdgeos> yeap
<tsdgeos> damn, there's someone called AlbertA in the mir team
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you tell me why you came up with the nick tsdgeos
<Cimi> note: I can't spell it
<tsdgeos> it was thought to be written, not to be pronounced
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I said spell
<tsdgeos> i know
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if there wasn't tab autocompletion
<tsdgeos> you don't need to spell it, irc will auto complete for you
<anpok> but it is also not efficient to be written..
<Cimi> I would not be able to communicate with you :)
<tsdgeos> anpok: there's not many ts<TAB> nicks around :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: tsd is the last letters of name surname1 surname2
<anpok> ah .. otherwise i would propose something like asdf
<tsdgeos> geos is just some crap because tsd was too short
<Cimi> ahahaha
<Cimi> you guys want to guess how I came up with Cimi? :D
<tsdgeos> damn i was going to joke with the plural of cima
<tsdgeos> but that's cime
<tsdgeos> you guys don't make sense on making plurals :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is our new ci landing train smart enough that if i set https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previews.PreviewRatingDisplay/+merge/207625 to approved but not it's prerequisite branch it won't merge it?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your lander has to be smart enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so just note it in "Required..."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ci train doesn't actually care about the branch status
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall we disapprove https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/unity8/update_ap_tests_ready_for_py3/+merge/194655 based on the last comment?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<mhr3> Saviq, comments on
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/invoke-action-uris/+merge/207844 ?
<Saviq> mhr3, feels fine
<Saviq> mhr3, will save us round trips in a few places
<Saviq> mhr3, and allow for canned queries from previews, too, right?
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm just not sure whether the plugin should be doing this
<Saviq> mhr3, well, it's doing it for applications already
<mhr3> Saviq, especially the if (widget == "actions") is eek
<Saviq> mhr3, do we actually want that?
<Saviq> i.e. if a progress widget has a uri that it's meant to open on completion...
<Saviq> not sue
<Saviq> r
<Saviq> mhr3, after all the scope can come back with a uri to open from any action anyway, no?
<Saviq> or well, we want them to be able to
<mhr3> Saviq, don't really think progress should support such auto-redirect
<mhr3> Saviq, and no, currently action can't come back with a redirect uri
<mhr3> maybe it should be able to... not convinced
<mhr3> would mean that any invokable action can redirect... including the implicit ones
<mhr3> like submitting a review could open your music player
<mhr3> or the progress failing...
<mhr3> doesn't sound like good use cases for redirecting
<Saviq> mhr3, for progress it'd be tricky as we decided to only have one action for completed / cancelled / failed, so only one uri there
<mhr3> so perhaps it's better when it's tied to the widget itself, cause it's really not making much sense to redirect when progress state changes
<Saviq> mhr3, fine with that, not sure we can do anything else than type == "actions", then
<mhr3> very well... feel free to ack it then
<Saviq> mhr3, you do checklists?
<mhr3> Saviq, no, ci does it for us :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, one thing:
<Saviq> 300	+ if (spy.count() == 0) {
<Saviq> 301	+ QVERIFY(spy.wait());
<Saviq> 302	+ }
<Saviq> mhr3, the if() is unnecessary I think
<mhr3> Saviq, it was failing without it
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm or maybe only QML's SSpy does that
<Saviq> mhr3, spy.wait() will return straight away if count is higher than at previous wait() call (in QML at least)
<mhr3> spy.wait() will wait for receiving the signal, doesn't matter if it received it before the call
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it does in QML, weird
<mhr3> these discrepancies suck
<Saviq> indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, btw i want more cmd line param for unity-scope-tool, ok to use glib for that? :)
<mhr3> cause apparently qt doesn't have anything for it until 5.2
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> let's not be silly here
<tsdgeos> and just move to 5.2 already
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fine with me
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushing that today?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, no
<Saviq> mhr3, prep a branch against 5.2
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll do 5.2 soon enough
<mhr3> oh is that really going to happen for the lts?
<Saviq> mhr3, oh yeah
<mhr3> cool then
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1278329
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1278329 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.2" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> we should just land it already, otherwise there's not enough push to fix the issues
<tsdgeos> +1
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not like Mirv has the power :)
<tsdgeos> i know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but Pat does, and has taken the issue over
<tsdgeos> he is just looking for allies :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, like, yesterday
<tsdgeos> goodstuff
<Saviq> we're having daily 5.2 standups starting today
<Saviq> until it gets in
<seb128> Saviq, I did some "if we don't move we are going to miss the LTS" speech yesterday :p
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, thanks for that
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Mirv> all pushing towards getting 5.2 in and fixes done welcome :)
<Mirv> it'll be interesting to see how everything looks after sergiusens has the qtmultimedia-touch to push to the PPA
<Saviq> yay
<Saviq> mhr3, we should sit down and flesh out the attributes JSON...
<mhr3> Saviq, sure, whenever you have time
<Saviq> mhr3, how about now?
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjpq6vbsoaq1ertlpmq41h4?
<Saviq> be with you in 2
<anpok> greyback: hmm strange things happen .. three session objects are involved .. some get focusd.. some receive surfaces...
<greyback> anpok: webapps you mean?
<anpok> in the fix for 1240400
<anpok> yes
<greyback> yeah, it's black magic almost
<anpok> will try with trunk and compare..
<anpok> or just go for the session list instead of a shared ptr..
<greyback> ok, lemme know if I can help
<anpok> i could make unit test that tries all permutations of notification orders with one application a set of sessions and .. well..
<anpok> i am fine so far.. earlier i wanted to reproduce a crash
<anpok> the shell crashed when I tried to shut down multiple apps with two finger simultaneously
<anpok> but couldnt reproduce it
<anpok> and obviously I dont have the crash file since I already had an older one
<greyback> I think I had that once. But no core dump was saved, and also failed to reproduce it
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I put the tags
<anpok> test
<Cimi> Saviq, we still have both unity8 and unity8(ubuntu)
<greyback> Saviq: hey, I've made a separate development branch for unity-mir, and want to enable CI and autolanding for it. Who can help me with that?
<Saviq> greyback, didrocks can tell you he doesn't want you to do that ;D
<didrocks> yeah, we are not going to support that
<didrocks> you'll shoot in your feet
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why ResponsiveGridView does contentHeightForRows(rows):  return rows * cellHeight + verticalSpacing
<tsdgeos> when cellHeight already contains verticalSpacing ?
<tsdgeos> we're adding verticalSpacing twice at the end
<greyback> tsdgeos: think that's bad yeah, someone else asked me about that
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> killed :D
<tsdgeos> if we need more space between categories
<tsdgeos> we should do that at a higher level
<tsdgeos> like in the list that layours the categories not in the grid itself
<anpok> maybe verticalSpacing at the top?
<anpok> maybe -verticalSpacing if rows!=0 ..
<tsdgeos> if rows == 0 we shouldn't show the category
<tsdgeos> or that's what we do anyway i think
<tsdgeos> lucnh!
<bregma> I'm trying to refine my unity8-desktop-session package (running Unity8 as the desktop shell). When I click on, say, an icon in the music lens it brings up the preview with a "play" button, but it doesn't do anything when clicked and I get the following error in the log:
<bregma> ** (unity8:2100): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'http://grooveshark.com/#/album/Random%20Access%20Memories/8814557':GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.canonical.URLDispatcher was not provided by any .service files
<bregma> is there a dependency I need to install that will resolve this?
<mhr3> url-dispatcher?
<tsdgeos> bregma: yeah url-dispatcher seems like something that should solve that give that, not sure how desktop proof it is otoh
<bregma> it seems to me if something depends on something else, there should be a corresponding package dependency
<bregma> tsdgeos, the point of the preview session is to identify such problems, so it's OK if it doesn't work correctly (yet)
<tsdgeos> bregma: tedg should know more
 * tedg hides
<bregma> tedg should know better
<tsdgeos> tedg: morning, do you know how url-dispatcher is working on the desktop?
<tedg> tsdgeos, Well, that's an interesting question. URL dispatcher itself doesn't change much, but the QPA is interesting.
<bregma> I'll let you know in a minute
<tedg> It seems kinda stupid to change the plugin, except on Unity 8, but then how many QPA plugins do we want to maintain?
 * bregma is amazed by the 20 second reboot time on his Yoga2
 * tedg hopes bregma takes that time to do some micro-yoga
<bregma> so I installed url-dispatcher and it seems to work fine (tedg, this is in the Unity8 desktop preview session)
<bregma> there should really be a package dependency somewhere
<tedg> bregma, So can you open gallery and click on camera?  Does that work?
<tedg> bregma, I mean, the camera button in the gallery toolbar.
<bregma> well, I installed the camera-app and tat "works" for a given definition of "work", let me test the gallery
<tedg> bregma, But a shirt on, the camera has a decency filter.
<tedg> Put
<bregma> tedg, I don't see a camera button in the gallery toolbar ... in fact, the gallery toolbar is blank
<tedg> Hmm...
<bregma> funny, it didn't used to be
 * bregma will never update his system again, it only brings grief
<tedg> bregma, I tried that, it brought grief.  Life, and updates, are pointless.
<bregma> the picture that the camera-app took is split down the middle, with the left half on the right and the right half on the left, and a line of noise at the top
<tedg> bregma, So that'd be my concern, it might work though as you'd be running the Mir QPA, right?
<bregma> tedg, I'm running the mir QPA
<tedg> So, yeah, I'd say URL dispatcher should work.
<tedg> bregma, BTW, we used to have a package dependency but xnox won't let me have good dependencies anymore.
<xnox> tedg: *giggle* =)
<tedg> bregma, What's the metapackage for the preview session?
<xnox> tedg: i meant no harm & only enable things to cross-compile, whilst not breaking the images =)
<xnox> tedg: things like that should be seeded, or new seeds created if there is a need, instead of back-dooring into the seeds by anding deps to the already present packages =)
<bregma> tedg, unity8-desktop-session-mir
<tedg> It's hard to say how that one should be there, but yeah, probably the meta package would be fine.
<tedg> bregma, Cool, installing :-)
<xnox> tedg: how come upstart-app-launch, does nothing useful on X11 / unity7 desktop?
<xnox> (with or without unity8 installed)
<tedg> xnox, ?  It works for me?
<bregma> tedg, you'll probably want to install from ppa:unity8-desktop-session-team/custom to pick up the patched mir and qtubuntu packages, at least until those guys get off their duffs and merge the required bugfixes
<bregma> oh, and you'll want to use a touchscreen
<tedg> bregma, Got one, which is one reason I want to run the session :-)
<tedg> bregma, Are you able to configure Unity8 to run the desktop profiles of the indicators?
<tedg> bregma, That should get you a logout button.
<bregma> tedg, you have a touchscreen now?  I have a lot of multi-touch bugs that need fixing I can send your way
<tedg> Heh, thanks!
<bregma> tedg, I haven't played with the indicators yet, suggestions and patches are welcome
<tedg> bregma, It should just be a mode.  Like for tablet, etc.
<tedg> Saviq, dednick, is there a way to tell Unity8 to use the phone/tablet/desktop profile for the indicators?
<Saviq> tedg, define phone vs. tablet vs. desktop ;)
<tedg> It's… for a friend.
<dednick> tedg: um, not Unity8, but you can use the indicator-client
<tedg> Saviq, Running on bregma's demo session :-)
<bregma> this is the future
<dednick> tedg: otherwise you need to change the hardcoded value in unity8
<bregma> 2024, evidently
<tedg> dednick, Could we make that an environment variable, at least until Saviq's magic algorithm gets discovered?
<dednick> tedg: um. maybe. it would have to be deployed on phone image somehow. or have a default i guess.
<Saviq> tedg, that magic algorithm would probably be a per-screen property of some sort
<tedg> I was thinking a default, for today.
<bregma> default sounds reasonable
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, default to phone
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, I think that in this case it's probably not as much profile as detecting whether there are multiple users.  But we haven't had that conversation with design yet.  Hoping for something low work in the short term.
<Saviq> do we need a different set of indicators per-ffactor?
<tedg> Saviq, No, they just export the form factors on different dbus paths.
<Saviq> k
<bregma> so, I'm a little confused, but to make it clear what I really need short-term is to be able to log out from Unity8 on the desktop, and I can indicate this is a desktop session through environment variables set in upstart jobs
<bregma> what is the best approach to take and what project shall I open the bug against?
<xnox> tedg: also note that unity-desktop-session-x11 appears to not be upstart managed, i presume ditto -mir (but i wasn't able to run that one yet)
<bregma> Saviq, also, is there a simple way to not have the greeter displayed on login yet?
<xnox> tedg: which imho is a bug, since for x11 we need a shell to get the right screen resolution (e.g. upstart user session to run compiz)
<bregma> xnox, the Mir session is upstart managed, the X11 is not because who has time for that?
<xnox> bregma: well, are you plannning to launch X apps at all? (in either Mir or X11 session)
<Saviq> bregma, no, but soon the greeter should be split completely out of unity8
<bregma> Saviq, OK, just wondering
<bregma> xnox, launching X11 apps on Mir is beyond my kenning, and running Unity8 on X11 is not really a target for 14.04
<Saviq> bregma, mterry will be your best contact for that
<tedg> bregma, I think you need a bug on Unity8 to allow for an env var for telling it the indicator profile.  That means you can use the desktop profile of indicator-session, which would have a logout button.
<tedg> bregma, The alternative would be to have a different "mode" for indicator-session where it did different phone profiles, but I don't think that'd be good.
<bregma> tedg, OK, sounds like a plan
<tedg> xnox, We expect when launching X11 apps on U8 Mir, that we'll create a small X session per app.  The WM there will be provided by Mir as basically a conduit.
<tedg> xnox, Lacing that together is on my TODO when the Mir pieces required land.
<xnox> tedg: sounds excellent, then i should work on getting -mir one running on my touch enabled laptop.
<tedg> xnox, You should, I hear bregma has touch bugs for you.
<bregma> huehuehue
<greyback> Saviq: standup
<Saviq> greyback, hangout, rather, but I'm at the dentist's... can't join
<greyback> Saviq: yes I know it's a hangout. Have fun at dentist
<Saviq> greyback, intend to
<dednick> @unity: googletalk nuking my cpu!
<elopio> ping tsdgeos, did you see my email? I need help running unity from your branch.
<tsdgeos> elopio: i answered this morning, did you get it?
<bregma> OK, another question: when I run notes-app in my desktop session it errors with qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<bregma> but I only have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene
<bregma> any idea why it's trying to pick up the qt4 version?
<elopio> tsdgeos: right, sorry. On it now.
<anpok> I played around with keeping all mir sessions associated with an application - and that changes life time of sessions in a funny way that I can get reproducible deadlocks..
<anpok> greyback: but I guess I a found the reason for the other problem you experienced -- mea culpa -- and thanks for testing
<greyback> anpok: great, will check it out later today/tomorrow morning
<anpok> hm what is the prefered style in unity-mir cv type' '[*&]' 'variable or [cv type
<anpok> oops
<anpok> i meant: [cv] type [*&] name vs. [cv] type[*&] name vs. type [cv][*&] name?
<tsdgeos> anpok: i'd say "look at the existing code" :D
<anpok> hehe
<anpok> thats why I am asking
<anpok> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/unity-mir/fix-1240400/+merge/207302/comments/489576
<tsdgeos> trueth
<Saviq> mhall119, re: UE Live... I'm kind of in a weird place... unless my memory is real selective, nobody ever told me that I was meant to do those...
<greyback> anpok: perhaps I'm too easy going, but I'm not a strict coding style proponent
<greyback> anpok: however your observation was correct, whenever I referenced Mir code, I used its style. Else I used my Qt style
<Cimi> dandrader, hey
<dandrader> Cimi, hi
<anpok> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, michi said you solved the endless style battle somewhere with some astyle and friends, which project was that?
<mhr3> Saviq, unity-scopes-api, i wouldn't call it solved though, we have a style target and some people manually run it from time to time
<Cimi> dandrader, if you want to help me and micheal terry, we've work to do on the welcome wizard
<mhr3> Saviq, i read a nice article on that earlier today - ides should be smart and just reformat the code way *you* like it :)
<mhr3> of course, poor people who wouldn't be using that smart ide :P
<Saviq> mhr3, :)
<dandrader> Cimi, I just started doing something on the qml mir compositor front but I think I will still have spare time
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean the code should just be minified? ;)
<Cimi> dandrader, cool ok
<mhr3> Saviq, better yet, binary compressed :)
<dandrader> Cimi, so, what's up?
<mzanetti> anyone knows of a workaround for the display turning on all the time with the latest image?
<Cimi> dandrader, get back when you finished :)
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean compiled? :D
<Saviq> mhr3, we should use vala and only check in the generated C :P
<mhr3> Saviq, i meant to screw with people who want to use plain text editor, of course if the ide is so super-smart that it can decompile the real binary... meh why not :P
<mhall119> Saviq: I think you were going to come on when you had stuff, but not every week
<Saviq> mhall119, oh ok, then let's skip it this week, next week we hopefully will be able to talk about all that happened for MWC, when it will be in trunks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got one for you for tomorrow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1277206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1277206 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "QT5.2: Disabling bluetooth crashes unity8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this is as far as I took it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7000803/
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> the seemore/less is looking good
<tsdgeos> except i have no animations
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coolz
<tsdgeos> that'll be some work
<tsdgeos> since for soem reason stuff is not getting anchored as i want
<tsdgeos> i can upload if you want to have a loo
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, is fine
<elopio> Saviq: can you help me getting the demo stuff running with autopilot?
<Saviq> elopio, anything in particular?
<elopio> Saviq: yes, two things.
<elopio> First, following the instructions at https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/demo-stuff I get:
<elopio> start: Unknown job: scope-registry
<Saviq> elopio, as phablet?
<Saviq> elopio, you could just reboot
<elopio> Saviq: thats on desktop.
<Saviq> elopio, hum
<elopio> on phablet I could install it without problems.
<Saviq> elopio, you have libunity-scopes0 installed?
<elopio> Saviq: yes, I do.
<Saviq> elopio, ls /usr/share/upstart/sessions/scope-registry.conf ?
<Saviq> elopio, if you have that file and you can't start the job, something's wrong with your upstart
<elopio> Saviq: it's there :(
<elopio> I suppose upstart is the same cause of the other problem.
<elopio> when I run the tests, I get
<elopio> initctl: Unknown job: unity8
<elopio> Please install unity8 or copy data/unity8.conf to /home/elopio/.config/upstart
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, sounds like it
<elopio> oh well, one week without restarting my machine is already too long.
<Saviq> elopio, was about to ask ;)
<elopio> I'll try this on a virtual machine for now. Thanks Saviq.
<Saviq> elopio, heh, so no rebooting? :D
<elopio> Saviq: oh, I meant reinstalling, not rebooting. I rebooted this morning and I had the same error.
<kubahaha> Hi, is it propper place to ask for support with keyboard?
<elopio> but everything seems broken here. I can't even start unity7, and I'm using the not-so-good-looking gnome-shell
<elopio> anyway, I'm going to get some sun.
<elopio> bbl
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-27
<Saviq> tsdgeos, o/, opinion needed: I started a fix for https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-29987 (no QT_INSTALL_QML in CMake), I put it in the Qml module, planned to put QT_INSTALL_IMPORTS in Declarative, basically put most of from qmake -query into CMake in the relevant modules, think that'd be good, or should I better just put it all in Core? or for that matter, is anything beyond _QML, _IMPORTS, _PLUGINS really useful at all?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd go for each in its module
<tsdgeos> but ask Stephen maybe first :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, waiting for 'im ;)
<tsdgeos> he's Steveire on irc (not sure if you know)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, found out yesterday, when got annoyed by that bug for the umpteenth time ;)
<tsdgeos> ok :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about the "other" ones, anything beyond qml, imports, plugins that's ever really used?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i haven't tbh
<Saviq> yeah, they look qt-internal enough, don't they
<Saviq> like QT_INSTALL_TESTS:/usr/tests wha?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, here's another one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1285385
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285385 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[qt52] SIGSEGV in QV8Engine when executing the autopilot test cases from unity8" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, consider those top prio, we want 5.2 to get in asap
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> i'm updating the phone with all the stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me know if you need anything
<tsdgeos> and will tackle either this one or the bluetooth one
<tsdgeos> not sure which first yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmmmm, any idea why i get no bluetooth indicator?
<tsdgeos> i disabled it -> unity8 crashes
<tsdgeos> now even after a reboot
<tsdgeos> the indicator's not there :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, because you disabled it ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, enable in settings app
<tsdgeos> meh ux
<tsdgeos> so no more debug symbols in the ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, get them from ddebs
<Saviq> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/
<tsdgeos> does ddebs has debug symbols of ppas?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but all of qt symbols should be in -dbg packages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, directly in the ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. qtdeclarative5-db
<Saviq> g
<tsdgeos> indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, I recommend `apt-get download` it into $HOME
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and dpkg -i
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise you might ENOSPC
 * tsdgeos hates how add-apt-repository doesn't add the deb-src
<tsdgeos> and i end up downloading the wrong sources _/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -s
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that should be default
<tsdgeos> it's nothing i don't know how to fix
<tsdgeos> go to the file and uncomment  the line
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, normal people don't need sources ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it's quite a download when you have sources enabled for everything
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ahhh, so why do we have sources in the default install?
<tsdgeos> because i did apt-get source declarative
<tsdgeos> and it gave me 5.0.2
<tsdgeos> it would seem that indeed normal people need sources
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not sure we do
<tsdgeos> well i just flashed the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah on phone, sure, that's a good q
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also remember apt isn't supported on the phone ;)
<tsdgeos> why do we even have a apt-list then? ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because apt is *used* to create the phone image
<Saviq> could be scrapped afterwards, but well
<tsdgeos> so?
<tsdgeos> gcc is crated to build everything and we don't ship gcc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I agree - it should be either - if you have sources enabled - they should be enabled for all, or for nothing by default
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug? ;)
<tsdgeos> against what?
<tsdgeos> and tbh i don't want to suggest to remove the apt list for now :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe software-properties-common to start with
<tsdgeos> it's convenient :D
<Saviq> :D
 * Saviq wonders if software-properties enables / disables sources in .d, too
<Saviq> nah, separate checkboxes :/
<tsdgeos> does anybody know how i make upstart obey my LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<tsdgeos> or i can run unity8 manually
<tsdgeos> i guess :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, restart unity8 ENV=FOO
<greyback_> tsdgeos: "start unity8 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/blah///"
<Saviq> beat ya!
<greyback_> pah
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> now why i can't swype the greeter away?¿
 * tsdgeos reboos
<tsdgeos> and reboots too :D
<tsdgeos> much better
<tsdgeos> this bluetooth crash is going to be hard :-/
<tsdgeos> it's basically asserting there's no engine at one point
<tsdgeos> which is argggg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I saw that in the trace
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looked pretty weird, it's there in one frame and then not there any more in the next one :/
<tsdgeos> i think that was because the -O2
<tsdgeos> i've compiled with -g only
<tsdgeos> and now it's wrong in the upper frame too
<larsu> more qqmlpropertymap problems in qt 5.2! \o/
<larsu> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37114
<larsu> mardy: want to have a look? °^
<larsu> somehow the QStringList <> js array conversion seems broken
<mardy> larsu: might be related to https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36491
<tsdgeos> i don't think they'll accept a test with  import GSettings 1.0 on it :D
<mardy> larsu: that one is fixed in 5.2.2, and I think it's backported to our 5.2.1 packages
<tsdgeos> mardy: is https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36491 in our packages?
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> mardy: doesn't seem like there will be a 5.2.2 :-/
<larsu> mardy: ah cool, let me ask the guy if that fixes his issue
<larsu> tsdgeos: probably not. But it's a bug and I don't have time to look into it further
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/searchIndicator-swipeV2/+merge/208222
<mardy> tsdgeos: yep, please check; I told Mirv about that, but I didn't follow it
<tsdgeos> larsu: but you have to prove it's a bug in their side ;-)
<tsdgeos> may  as well be a bug in gsettings
<Cimi> Saviq, daniel basically took my branch and did the last commit, I believe my approach worked better with clicks, and is in line with the sdk, what you think?
<Cimi> can we have a second review of his commit?
<larsu> tsdgeos: it's very likely that it is a qt bug, it works in 5.0
<larsu> tsdgeos: (not saying it's definitely not my bug, it might still be)
<tsdgeos> mardy: yes, it's in
<mardy> tsdgeos: thanks
<Saviq> grrr
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-29987?focusedCommentId=233816&page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-tabpanel#comment-233816 :/
<tsdgeos> steve can be a bit stubborn
<Saviq> xnox, ↑ so seems that's not gonna happen in Qt, unless we can find some pressure from other folk
<Saviq> xnox, can you have a think how we could make these paths available (maybe a helper .cmake module and something in /etc/profile.d/ to export them?)
<xnox> Saviq: where is this steveire guy? which irc channels is he on?
<Saviq> xnox, #qt-labs
<tsdgeos> in other news, i'm a bit stuck in the bluetooth crash :/
<xnox> Saviq: i think i can write a module for it.
<Saviq> xnox, truth be told, whatever we do, is going to be crap, 'cause it's going to be ubuntu-specific for no apparent reason
<Saviq> xnox, unless we push it to, I don't know, GNUInstallDirs
<Saviq> sure we could say by convention we put them in $LIBDIR/qml or whatever
<Saviq> but there will be a different convention for every implementer, and no way to read whatever that convention someone decided to be
<Saviq> Cimi, truth be told we need to look into increasing the threshold for tap/longPress vs. drag everywhere
<Saviq> Cimi, it's pretty difficult to do a tap sometimes, not to mention long press
<Cimi> Saviq, right
<Cimi> Saviq, it's something I noticed demoing here
<Cimi> had to repeat action few times
<Saviq> Cimi, so I'd go with Daniel on that
<Cimi> Saviq, well, nope
<Cimi> Saviq, I took the original position as starting point and calculated the area of the click
<Saviq> Cimi, then maybe I'm misunderstanding the question
<Saviq> seb128, to the rescue? (in #qt-labs)? :D
<Cimi> Saviq, while he takes the entire area plus external pixels, so you can start clicking in 0,0 and while holding move till width, height + units.dp(2)
<Cimi> and this will still trigger search
<seb128> Saviq, just lurking :p
<Cimi> I have battery dead, and left charger in hotel
<Cimi> I'll walk back
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, then I misunderstood indeed, yeah, a tap should be a tap, drag should be a drag
<Cimi> catch you later
<Saviq> Cimi, you need to be able to "undo" an edge gesture, which that would prevent, IIUC
<Saviq> xnox, breathe in, breathe out :D
 * Saviq started a firefight
<anpok> regardin 5.2 how well does qts js engine work, compared to v8?
<tsdgeos> dednick: how easy would be to do something like the bluetooth indicator in the desktop? Where "something like the bluetooth indicator" means something that when clicking in one of it's contents disappears
<Saviq> anpok, for QML use it's deemed faster in some places, slightly slower in others
<dednick> tsdgeos: "clicking in one of it's contents disappears" ?
<Saviq> anpok, but it's not a generic-use JS engine, it's QML-specific
<tsdgeos> dednick: yes, for bluetooth, you click on "disable blueetooth" and then the bluetooth indicator is gone because there's no bluetooth anymore, no?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah
<tsdgeos> dednick: something like that for the desktop, so i can try to see if i get the crash with 5.2 we get on the phone on the desktop
<dednick> tsdgeos: um. probably doable, but not too sure on how much work it would take for the desktop panel impl
<tsdgeos> dednick: i mean unity8-destkop
<dednick> tsdgeos: ahh
<tsdgeos> thing is i don't get the bluetooth indicator on te desktop (no clue if i even have bluettoh)
<dednick> tsdgeos: hang on. i have a fix for that, that might help you
<dednick> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/shell-indicator-profile
<dednick> tsdgeos:   "UNITY_INDICATOR_PROFILE=desktop ./run"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if your wifi is disabled, the BT indicator goes away, too
<dednick> tsdgeos: although i'm not sure if the bt indicator dissappears
<Saviq> although it seems in a recent change it just goes grey instead
<tsdgeos> my wifi is enabled anyway
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, that's what i'm seeing
<Saviq> dednick, there's some console.log in your branch, FYI
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. not finished. just put up for tsdgeos
<Saviq> dednick, yup, k
<tsdgeos> dednick: doesn't help, i guess because i really have no bluetooth in here
<dednick> tsdgeos: ? you dont have bluetooth on desktop?
<tsdgeos> i guess not
<dednick> tsdgeos: possibly just not enabled. it's a bit flaky.
<dednick> tsdgeos: or maybe indicator-bluetooth not installed?
<tsdgeos> it is
<tsdgeos> i wonder if my laptop simply has to bluetooth
<dednick> tsdgeos: try 'sudo service bluetooth restart'
<dednick> i didnt think they made devices in the last few years without bluetooth
<dednick> there are even toothbrushes with bt now...
<dednick> http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/25/oral-b-smart-toothbrush/
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> maybe i disabled it at the bios level
<tsdgeos> let me reboot and check
<tsdgeos> back in a sec
<Saviq> dednick, just noticed:
<Saviq> file:///home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/builddir/plugins/Unity/Indicators/MenuItemFactory.qml:172: Reference
<Saviq> Error: UbuntuAnimation is not defined
<Saviq> dednick, hmm or maybe that's Qt 5.2
<dednick> hm. maybe sdk change
<Saviq> dednick, nah, I think 5.2
<dednick> weird
<Saviq> oh yay, we got music widgets :D
<dednick> wonder if they work ;)
<dednick> omg, they do!
<dednick> i guess i must have tested them...
<tsdgeos> i have no bluetooth i guess, windows knows nothing about it either
<tsdgeos> so meh :/
<Saviq> dednick,  :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, is lp:~mzanetti/unity8/right-edge-2 in good shape? I will use it as the base for the unity8-as-mir-compositor branch
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: when/if you have time for 5.2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1285385 but be very good to check. is it indicative of something to be scared of
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285385 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[qt52] SIGSEGV in QV8Engine when executing the autopilot test cases from unity8" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos is on it
<Saviq> Mirv, but was looking at the bluetooth one first
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks
 * dandrader recalls that mzanetti will return only next week
<dandrader> greyback_,  I'm getting these errors:  "QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/network-secure" any idea what I'm missing?
<dandrader> Saviq,^
<greyback_> dandrader: sdk installed?
<dandrader> greyback_, it is...
<Saviq> dandrader, or theme
<dandrader> where does this "Image provider" live?
<dandrader> in the qpa?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, in uitk
<dandrader> hmm
<Saviq> dandrader, do you have ubuntu-mobile-icons installed?
<Saviq> apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<Saviq> ?
<dandrader> Saviq, I just flashed a regular image then started working on the mirCompositor branch of unity8. I started out with a fully commented out Shell.qml and am slowing uncommenting stuff
<dandrader> slowly
<Saviq> dandrader, ah, import Ubuntu.Components?
<dandrader> the imports are untouched
<Saviq> dandrader, not sure what else :/
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, and I'm using qt 5.2. could it be it?
<Saviq> dandrader, not really
<Saviq> dandrader, as long as you upgraded from qt5.2
<Saviq> dandrader, and mine seems to working
<Saviq> be
 * Saviq is going to be late for standup, in 5.2 call
<greyback_> dandrader: there's theme stuff in the QPA that could be missing. It's in the client QPA, but not the server
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, thanks for the tip
<elopio> mterry: hey, I need your help here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/url_dispatcher/+merge/208616
<mterry> elopio, looking
<elopio> mterry: test works fine, the pkills kill the processes after the test, but the thumbnails remain on the unity scope.
<elopio> what's the right way to kill the applications I opened?
<mterry> elopio, odd, I'd expect killing it to wokr
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, killing should work
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> elopio, one thing, though, if one of them gets suspended, you need SIGKILL, SIGTERM won't be enough
<dandrader> greyback_, yeah, that solve it. thanks
<dandrader> solved
<greyback_> good
<dandrader> excellent! a fully working panel on the mir compositor now!
<Saviq> elopio, so one thing that happens here is that when the last app is killed, I get an empty white app, that's a unity8 bug
<elopio> Saviq: hum, my phone now has the demo stuff and it behaves funnier.
<mterry> elopio, you say pkill kills the processes after the test.  That's confirmed?  Like you don't think you need -9 for whatever reason?
<Saviq> elopio, ah right, with demo stuff it might be different slightly
<elopio> mterry: I tried with -9 and without it, with the same result.
<Saviq> (should be better)
<elopio> Saviq: hum, doesn't look better. Do you have the demo on your phone?
<Saviq> elopio, no, I've qt5.2
<Saviq> elopio, the "should" part there was what it meant - it should _ultimately_ be better, so we need to note such issues
<elopio> I'll try the emulator to compare what happens.
<elopio> mterry, Saviq: don't worry for now. Tomorrow I'll get my phone back to stock image and I'll be able to give you more information.
<elopio> Saviq: how should I file bugs for demo stuff? Is there a tag?
<Saviq> elopio, not yet - make it "right-edge" or so for phone window management issues, "new-scopes" for tablet
<elopio> Saviq: my problem is with the new previews UI. Now I see no visual clue that you can swipe to the left or right to see other previews.
<elopio> so, new-scopes?
<Saviq> elopio, yes
<Saviq> elopio, and ubuntu-ux for that
<Saviq> (as well as unity8)
<elopio> right.
<dandrader> greyback_, lp:~dandrader/unity8/mirCompositor <- if you want to try it out. there's a good deal of the Shell working already.
<dandrader> EOD
<greyback_> dandrader: very good
<greyback_> uhh bye!
<Leoneof> this channel is about Unity DE?
<Saviq> Leoneof, yes
<Leoneof> is it possible to install or compile Unity on Debian?
<Leoneof> yes or no?
<Saviq> Leoneof, sure it's possible, there's a few threads about it on the web
<Saviq> Leoneof, we do carry some patches on top of debian, though, so it'd not be trivial
<Saviq> Leoneof, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1q9idu/what_would_it_take_to_port_unity_to_debian/ is one - with replies of our developers
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-28
<sgo11> hi, I heard unity 8 is faster. will that be faster than lxde? thanks.
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, mind doing a special unity8 delivery containing the cleanup socket fix?
<davidcalle> Saviq or tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: hi
<davidcalle> tsdgeos, hey ! Do you have an ETA for header attributes and emblem?
<tsdgeos> you're going to need Saviq for that sorry :D
<tsdgeos> i mean for the ETA
<davidcalle> tsdgeos, thanks :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> Saviq: thanks! please stick that in your landing :)
<vini> hi, how can i update unity to the most recent release?
<Saviq> vini, how do you usually update software in ubuntu?
<vini> hi Saviq
<vini> i mean beta and early versions, not final
<Saviq> vini, you'll have to update to the ubuntu development release (trusty)
<vini> ok
<vini> need fresh install?
<Saviq> vini, no, http://askubuntu.com/questions/12909/how-do-i-upgrade-to-the-development-release-aka-ubuntu1
<Saviq> mzanetti, are you in a state to review / test https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-stale-socket/+merge/196917 ?
<vini> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> didrocks, icanhassilo for row 28?
<Saviq> didrocks, actually, since you wrote I can get the other things...
<Saviq> let me
<Saviq> didrocks, or actually... you didn't comment on row 17? does the comment for 16 apply?
<vini> Saviq, there is an option to update only unity? not the whole distro
<Saviq> vini, you could try, but that's not guaranteed to work - unity has quite some dependencies that would have to be pulled in anyway
<vini> ok thank you
<Saviq> vini, https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences#Pinning has some info on how to do that
<Saviq> vini, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto for more ubuntu-style docs
<vini> 2nd link is more preffered, thanks
<didrocks> Saviq: so, yeah, if you want to stich more in, it's now or never! :)
<Saviq> didrocks, !!!
 * Saviq does
<didrocks> Saviq: line 17 can land, after discussing with xnox, it's not activated until line 16 lands
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, so let me stick all that into line 16
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> 17
<didrocks> Saviq: sure
<didrocks> Saviq: please do take care of the landing as per my email
<didrocks> when testing
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<didrocks> we really need to be extra cautious
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, row 17 ready
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm assigning it ^
<didrocks> Saviq: "exterminating" the other line?
<Saviq> didrocks, already did
<Saviq> or not
<Saviq> now dii
<Saviq> did
<didrocks> Saviq: mind being a little bit more descriptive than "Unity8 update"?
<Saviq> didrocks, right
<Saviq> didrocks, done
<didrocks> Saviq: silo 008 is yours
<Saviq> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> didrocks, no it isn't :/
<Saviq> #REF?
<Saviq> oh now it updated
<didrocks> hum?
<Saviq> ignore
<didrocks> ah, be patient :)
<Saviq> I even refreshed!
<didrocks> GAS are taking some times to recompute ;)
<tsdgeos> guys
<tsdgeos> anyone not using qt5.2
<tsdgeos> can you run unity8 on the desktop
<tsdgeos> and tell me if you get
<tsdgeos> file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/qml/Shell.qml:761:5: QML Binding: Binding loop detected for property "target"
<tsdgeos> on startup?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upgrading
<tsdgeos> Saviq: upgrading? i said "not" using 5.2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> ok, ignore, that's not the binding that is breaking the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, it's there
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<Saviq> huh, btw
<Saviq> target: i18n
<Saviq> binding loop!
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> i guess i18n is not defined by whoever defines it until a later stage
<tsdgeos> maybe should be in Component.onCompleted
<tsdgeos> as a Qt.binding() thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe
<Saviq> dednick, you around?
<dednick> Saviq: yarp
<Saviq> dednick, you in a state you could test https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-stale-socket/+merge/196917 ?
<Saviq> i.e. do you have a device running unity8? ;)
<dednick> Saviq: think i can manage it
<Saviq> dednick, would be enough to copy /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8.conf into ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> dednick, applying the patch
<Saviq> dednick, stop unity8; start unity8; pkill -9 unity8
<Saviq> if it recovers, we're good
<dednick> Saviq: mako test failures normal on jenkins?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, random?
<Saviq> dednick, we've a Qt crasher that got worse with android 4.4.2 - we're running away from it to Qt 5.2... but then there's two other crashers tsdgeos is looking into
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> dednick, if it says that "process not found" or so - that's it
<dednick> Saviq: mmm. doesnt say that. but unity8 did crash
<didrocks> you can quickly get the crash
<didrocks> and check that frame0 address finish with d8f8
<didrocks> it's the signature :)
<Saviq> dednick, which job on jenkins?
<dednick> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/5574/console
<Saviq> dednick, "NoSuchProcess: no process found with pid 6296"
<dednick> ah. looking for wrong text.
<dednick> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> dednick, thanks!
<Saviq> yup, d8f8
<vini> hi, there is a plugin for file manger to "open terminal" in specific location?
<Saviq> didrocks, hum, silo failed on armhf https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167968584/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.unity8_7.84%2B14.04.20140228-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz any idea?
<Saviq> shall I just kick it again?
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, I guess it's time to chdist
<didrocks> let me check if I can get that easy
 * didrocks wonders why it's trying to fetch i386 on his new created chdist armhf
<didrocks> Saviq: meanwhile, retry to see if that was transient
<didrocks> I keep looking
<Saviq> didrocks, can you kick "retry" on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+build/5645715
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't have the rights
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> done
<Saviq> thanks
<tsdgeos> no daniel?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, national holiday for him
<Saviq> the whole week, according to cadmin ;D
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> carnival
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<didrocks> Saviq: was an archive skew
<Saviq> didrocks, whatever that means, but transient, yeah :)
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> xnox, hey, I tried to x-build unity8 with qt5.2 from canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2, got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7009939/ - any ideas?
<xnox> Saviq: that spec file is gone in 5.2, no?
<xnox> (or the other way around, this _is_ the new spec)
<Saviq> xnox, hmm wait, I might've confused my chroots
<didrocks> Saviq: then, you know you can just relaunch "build" with "watch only" to only watch the ppa and not rebuilding
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, doing
<Saviq> xnox, hmm seems legit http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7009976/
 * Saviq is worried they broke x-compilation again
<Saviq> xnox, so... seems set(_qt5_corelib_extra_includes "${_qt5Core_install_prefix}/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5//mkspecs/linux-g++") is a new addition to the cmake module
<Saviq> xnox, looks like qt5-base-dev would have to start depending on qt5-qmake to get those... or we need to install the mkspecs in some other way
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<xnox> Saviq: Mirv: oh, that looks wonderful! if mkspecs are not in multiarch locations it's execellent! and knowing _qt5Core_install_prefix also helps a lot!
<xnox> Saviq: so we need more deps. and qt5-qmake should be multiarch-same, i think it is/was. if not that's easy to fix.
<Saviq> xnox, yup, that's what I thought
<Mirv> I have no idea of the CMake speficics you're talking about, but mkspecs moved from /usr/share/mkspecs to /usr/lib/{multiarch}/qt5/mkspecs in 5.2 and some sources might need changes accordingly (known so far and with patches maliit-framework, pyqt5)
<Saviq> xnox, fyi https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/commit/6fa9394c
<tsdgeos> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qmenumodel/fix_uninit/+merge/208783
<xnox> Mirv: i'm so happy for that move! =)
 * xnox schedules some time to enable cross-compilation with qmake
<Mirv> xnox: ah, you meant s/not/now/, so it's good news like I though :)
<Mirv> +t
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> xnox, that's worse http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010023/ :/
<xnox> Saviq: Mirv: correct =))) bad typpo. It's all good news all around! =)
<Mirv> Saviq: that binary is probably somewhere in tools
<Mirv> qtbase5-dev-tools
<larsu> tsdgeos: the patch looks good to me, but I didn't write that code...
 * larsu approves anyway
<xnox> Mirv: Saviq: when cross-compiling, that's the wrong path. But that's easy to fix.
<tsdgeos> larsu: who do you want me to nag?
<tsdgeos> larsu: ah thanks :)
<xnox> Saviq: i'll fix things up for 5.2. Let me just finish up with android i686 cross-toolchain.
<Saviq> xnox, ok thanks
<larsu> tsdgeos: it's trivial enough I think
<larsu> tsdgeos: would be dednick or renato I guess
<tsdgeos> oki
<dednick> tsdgeos: um, dont think thats right...
<tsdgeos> dednick: why not?
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh, it's in constructor. no, it's fine then
<dednick> thought the signal wasn't getting emitted
<tsdgeos> it won't anyway
<tsdgeos> you can't emit signals from a constructor
<tsdgeos> well you can
<tsdgeos> but nobody will be listening
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah :) i didn't realise the code was in the constructor
<tsdgeos> since noone has had time to connect to you yet
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<Saviq> Mirv, did you notice on qt5.2 that you have to press twice to wake the screen when it's timed out?
<Saviq> Mirv, ignore
<Saviq> Mirv, I've powerd-cli in a terminal ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, no I have not. maybe I've just ignored it but I don't remember having to press twice.
<Saviq> Mirv, ignore me, I had it locked with powerd-cli
<Mirv> Saviq: the good thing was that the waking started to work with 5.2.1. maybe it was even some qtbase 5.2.0 bug or such, the original one there were.
<Mirv> ok :)
<Saviq> Mirv, :)
<Saviq> didrocks, can you reconfigure silo 008 please? we've a fix for the unity8 5.2 crash in store
<Saviq> tsdgeos FTW!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looking good, halfway through ap run and /var/crash clean!
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> one down!
<tsdgeos> the other should not be that hard
<tsdgeos> hopefully
<tsdgeos> seems one of those "dude you removed the stuff under my feet"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have bluetooth in your desktop and qt 5.2? does the crash happen in there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upgrading to 5.2
<tsdgeos> maybe using dednick's branch of desktop indicators
<tsdgeos> Saviq: waaaaaaaaaai
<tsdgeos> Saviq: new scopes won't work
<tsdgeos> in case you need that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nw
<tsdgeos> though you can always rollback
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should work without dednick's branch I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and why wouldn't new-scopes work, btw?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they're rebuilt for 5.2 no?
<tsdgeos> sure, it's just the fact i don't have bluetooth
<tsdgeos> but if you can get it to crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, gimme 10
<tsdgeos> i'll find a bluetooth dongle
<tsdgeos> Saviq: were are they rebuild for 5.2?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in the qt5.2 repo, no?
<tsdgeos> it's regular unity8 i think
<tsdgeos> no new-scopes
<tsdgeos> wait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages?field.name_filter=scopes&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<tsdgeos> new scopes may be
<tsdgeos> what is not there
<tsdgeos> is the toolkit stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos>  Cannot assign to non-existent property "nativeOrientationAngle"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah right, so it's not new-scopes, but mwc
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> it's fine
<tsdgeos> running valgrind on the phone is a party of warnings :D
<Saviq> ;0
<Saviq> sil2100, can you reconfigure silo 008 for me please?
<tsdgeos> i haven't even started
<tsdgeos> and i have this
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010119/
<Saviq> yay
<tsdgeos> the dlopen ones may be "ok"
<didrocks> Saviq: should we delay the landing for that? maybe 2 landings will be better?
<tsdgeos> but there's some uninit memory that definitely may be worth fixing
<didrocks> Saviq: as I want to kick an image with the unlock screen fix asap
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Saviq> didrocks, will take me twice the time to land, but OHKAY :P
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I'm sure you will have also good fixes on Monday :)
<Saviq> didrocks, Monday!?
<didrocks> and it's taking double time for us as well, do not forget :)
<Saviq> didrocks, we want the two crashers in today! ;P
<didrocks> ah, well, if you are quick enough, that's doable :)
<Saviq> (fixes for them, even)
<sil2100> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> sil2100, nope
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks overridden my request
<sil2100> Saviq: un-sure
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1!
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you get sixpack of beer ;D
<tsdgeos> but how do i fix the other bug if i'm drunk?
<tsdgeos> luch time now, after taht i really need a way to create an indicator that mimics the bluetooth behaviour for the desktop
<tsdgeos> dednick: if you have any pointers in that ↑↑↑ i'll be terribly happy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, crashes on desktop
<Saviq> bregma, do we have any other indicator than bluetooth that hides itself?
<Saviq> didrocks, 212 doesn't boot, known? seems the container doesn't start
<didrocks> Saviq: it does boot for popey though?
 * didrocks flashes
<Saviq> maybe it failed to flash correctly, /me tries again
<Saviq> looks I'm missing system.img
<didrocks> hard to boot without it :p
<popey> !wfm
<ubot5> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<popey> ☻
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Saviq> ☺
<Saviq> popey, obviously you spend more time in the sun...
<Saviq> slacker!
<popey> :D
<davmor2> Saviq: You know popey is in England right?  There is no sun :P
<popey> There might not be in the smelly north where you live.
<Saviq> davmor2, right, just tar-like rain? ;)
<popey> But down here in the tropical south it's lovely ☻
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/ ignore this
<didrocks> Saviq: beautiful starting system.img here :)
<Saviq> didrocks, k, let's see
<Saviq> popey, ouch ;D
<davmor2> popey: haha yeah there are no massive storms hitting the uk again at all :P
<Saviq> sunny 13° here :)
<Saviq> in FEBRUARY, no less
<Saviq> larsu, maybe you know - any indicator other than bluetooth that would hide itself? or maybe a way to trick the bluetooth one to think there is a bt device when there isn't?
<larsu> Saviq: sound has a gsettings key to show/hide itself, but that seems to be broken right now
<Saviq> uh
<larsu> Saviq: bluetooth has a visible key as well
<larsu> but you're not seeing it because you don't have any devices...
<larsu> Saviq: keyboard works
<larsu> gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.keyboard visible false
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, booted now, not sure what happened there :/
<didrocks> Saviq: do you have anything in /cache/recovery?
<didrocks> there are the logs of different flashing, would be interesting to see if something failed
<Saviq> didrocks, only one install log it seems, let me pastebin them all
<Saviq> larsu, hmm, keyboard not showing up in unity8 under the desktop profile :/
<seb128> Saviq, larsu: battery and datetime also has a show key
<seb128> have
<larsu> Saviq: what seb128 says :)
<seb128> larsu, btw, I was pondering doing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/829648 next week
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 829648 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "No easy way to turn the sound menu on/off" [Undecided,In progress]
<larsu> seb128: apparently that gsettings key doesn't work right now. I can fix that though, should be quick
<seb128> larsu, there was design disagreement over those UIs back then but we ended up adding the option for the other indicators, so for consistency we should probably do it for sound as well
<larsu> I agree
<seb128> thanks
<Saviq> ok so... it must be that the state is changing while it's being queried or something
<Saviq> as no disappearing indicator causes the crash - not unless the change comes from the indicator UI itself
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010320/
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010321/
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010324/
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010325/
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010325/
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7010329/
<Saviq> didrocks, ↑ all the logs from /cache/recovery, I'm not sure what I'm looking for but nothing stands out
<didrocks> Saviq: 2 links are the same, wanted?
<Saviq> didrocks, dupe, sorry
<Saviq> didrocks, 5 logs is all I have
<didrocks> ok ;)
 * didrocks looks
<dandrader> Saviq, do you know if zanetti's right-edge branch also works on tablet mode?
<dandrader> (with side stage)
<Saviq> dandrader, the branch should work, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, not right edge, of course - it "switches" to old behaviour on tablet
<Saviq> -""
<Saviq> dandrader, I haven't tried though - it is meant to work
<Saviq> /food, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it does? awesome!
 * tsdgeos starts looking for a bluetooth dongle
<Saviq> tsdgeos, data point: it has something to do with you interacting with the indicator panel when it's going away
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or maybe the checkbox still wants to animate but is destroyed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think it's the checkbox thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean that if you hide the indicator from outside
<tsdgeos> larsu: you do indicator stuff, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will not crash
<greyback> hey folks, any sbuild user ever get this fail on creating an armhf chroot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010432/
<tsdgeos> i wonder what's easier, finding someone close to me with bluetooth adaptor or coding a similar indicator :D
<tsdgeos> i guess i can just fork indicator-bluetooth and fake the backend part...
 * tsdgeos tries
<larsu> tsdgeos: what are you trying to do?
<larsu> and why don't you have a laptop with bluetooth :P
<tsdgeos> larsu: i'm trying to get an indicator with a checkbox that when i click on it the indicator disappears from the indicators, like the bluetooth one does
<tsdgeos> larsu: that is indeed a good question :D
<larsu> tsdgeos: datetime and power have such a check (see the discussion we jut had a bit earlier in this channel)
<tsdgeos> larsu: where is that checkbox? i can't see it
<larsu> tsdgeos: settings / time and date / clock / "Show a clock in the menu bar"
<seb128> larsu, he wants a control in the indicator menu to disable the indicator I think
<tsdgeos> yes
<seb128> larsu, they seem to think their bug happen when you turn off the indicator from its own UI
<tsdgeos> what bluetooth does
<larsu> wtf?
<seb128> larsu, you can turn bluetooth off from the bluetooth indicator
<larsu> bluetooth does this?
<seb128> yes
<larsu> when I turn it off, I still see it
<seb128> it has a on/off toggle
<larsu> oh, this is phone
<seb128> right
<seb128> unity8 issue
<tsdgeos> let's call it QML issue for now ;-)
<seb128> it should be easy to patch e.g power to add a checkbox that toggle the gsettings show key
<larsu> I can hardly believe that the reason for it crashing is that the toggle is in the indicator ui
<tsdgeos> larsu: well, you can find it hard to belive, but it is what it is
<tsdgeos> you can trust my informed opinion or not
<tsdgeos> that's up to you
<tsdgeos> i'm asking you not for help in fixing my bug but in creating an indicator that behaves like the indicator one
<tsdgeos> if you can do that, cool, if not i'll do it myself
<larsu> tsdgeos: fair enough. Quickest way is proabably to add a fake device in the bluetooth indicator
<tsdgeos> yep, i'm trying that
<larsu> tsdgeos: something like this should be enough: http://paste.debian.net/84568/
<seb128> did you try asking pitti if he has some mock you could use to fake a bluetooth device?
<larsu> tsdgeos: oh wait, which profile are you using?
<seb128> the phone one I guess
<tsdgeos> not sure tbh
<Saviq> larsu, seb128, we have a patch to use the desktop profile optionally
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, phone is default
<tsdgeos> problem is, it bails out earlier
<seb128> the desktop profile doesn't hide the indicator when bluetooth is off iirc
<tsdgeos> since it can't find anything in bluez
<tsdgeos> need to find out where that's happening
<seb128> easier option "go out, buy a bluetooth dongle"
<larsu> seb128: on the phone it seems to be always visible when bluetooth is enabled
<larsu> ah, I guess the toggle disables bluetooth instead of just hiding the indicator?
<seb128> right
<seb128> the indicator hides by a side effect of bluetooth turning off
<Saviq> didrocks, so, only failure I got was the StateNotFound one, is that ok?
<didrocks> Saviq: can you check on that one with elopio? He told StateNotFound is normally because of badly written tests
<tsdgeos> seems to be working
<didrocks> and can help fixing them :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ah no
<Saviq> didrocks, I had my bluetooth disabled
<didrocks> oh ;)
<didrocks> that can explain
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, it's fine
<didrocks> great ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you test unity8 as well? Maybe that can still make it for that image ^
<tsdgeos> crash \o/
<tsdgeos> larsu: thanks for the pointers :)
 * tsdgeos starts debugging in a proper environment (i.e. !phone)
<mhr3> Saviq, if you have a sec - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/category-order/+merge/208806
<sil2100> didrocks: once I finish frying I'll move on to unity8 ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: taking a break? lucky you :p
<Saviq> didrocks, kick the button on silo 008 please!
<didrocks> Saviq: we are doing a second check to protect any bad things happening as long as we are in this flaky world, which is what sil2100 is going to do
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<tsdgeos> @unity: standup
<Saviq> Mirv, I could try and help from unity PoV for the landing, unless you need someone from the landing team
<tsdgeos> dednick: easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/importcomponents/+merge/208822
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, saw that yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seems like 5.2 cleans the scope somewhat?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that doesn't fix the crash, does it?
<Mirv> Saviq: it needs mostly landing team I think, but for all CI Train packages we'll need a merge request to use anyhow. the landing line for Qt 5.2 is 24, I guess MR:s can be piled up there but only in the order of the pad.ubuntu.co
<Mirv> Saviq: the order in which stuff will be landed to the PPA is at http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unfortunately not :D
<Mirv> Saviq: so to be short probably not needed aside from fixing bugs and if some Qt 5.2 fix can't be merged before landing it'll be needed to be known. otherwise landing team will probably just do an empty MR for each package.
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, works for us
<Saviq> uh oh, looks like findInvisibleChild stopped working with 5.2 :/
<elopio> Saviq, kgunn, can we meet next week to talk about the test plan for the release? set dates for the testing activities, and things like that.
<Saviq> elopio, sure
<kgunn> elopio: is there a plan that the testing will be different in terms of actually ux/scripting vs what we have today ?
<elopio> kgunn: well, that's what we should talk about. We need to make sure that all the experiences involving unity and mir are tested, hopefully automatically.
<elopio> what we have are some general guidelines, that we need to discuss with you, and make sure the test plans make everybody happy.
<elopio> kgunn, Saviq: what about monday after the stand up?
<Saviq> elopio, works for me
<kgunn> sure
<tsdgeos> dednick: what provides Indicators.RootActionState ?
<tsdgeos> larsu: do you know? ↑
<larsu> tsdgeos: the indicator service
<tsdgeos> larsu: launchpad project?
<tedg> Okay bregma, the reason I couldn't login is your fault :-)
<larsu> tsdgeos: indicator-*
<larsu> tsdgeos: every indicator has one of those
<tsdgeos> larsu: i mean the qml code for Indicators.RootActionState
<tsdgeos> or c++ code
<larsu> tsdgeos: err, libqmenumodel I guess?
<tsdgeos> can't find it in there
<tedg> bregma, Something in the unity8 demo session installed a file: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/55-unity8.conf
<tsdgeos> ah wait we do in unity8
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<tedg> bregma, But when it got removed, it didn't delete it, because, well /etc
<tedg> bregma, That file needs to get installed in: /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
 * greyback finally able to build packages in cross compiling chroots
<bregma> tedg, yeah, that's gotta be a bug (we can;t remove it because /etc, but it should not stop the world either)
<tedg> bregma, I think if it's in /usr it should be fine.  I'm guessing that's why the usr directory exists :-)
 * greyback regretting using cross compiling chroot to compile mir as a test
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's the indicators plugin in unity8
<tsdgeos> dednick: thanks fount it :)
<Saviq> greyback, congratz!
<Saviq> greyback, and yeah, mir still takes probably quite some time ;)
<greyback> Saviq: it failed :(
<Saviq> greyback, how?
<Saviq> greyback, you get the full log in a file symlinked from a .build file in wherever you built it (or ..)
<greyback> Saviq: I know. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7010931/ is the message.
<Saviq> greyback, interesting, this looks like a legit error
<greyback> Saviq: yep. Am gonna try compiling unity8 before trusting the chroot, just in case
<Saviq> greyback, I'll kick one here, too
 * Saviq loves it how VBox asks ~6 times whether you want to upgrade the extension pack
<Saviq> Mirv, so we have row 28 in CI train that fixes the unity8 crasher, maybe it'd make sense to just include it in your silo
<Saviq> Mirv, want me to list it somewhere?
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like Qt is almost complete in there \o/
<Saviq> sil2100, any word on the Unity8 landing? found any issues?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one unfortunate result of 5.2 is that try* stops working - «module "Qt.test.qtestroot" is not installed», we'll have to see how we can work around that
<tsdgeos> oh :/
<sil2100> Saviq: no issues, published
<Saviq> tsdgeos, worst thing is, it's actually only exported in qmltestrunner
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, we'll need some trickery
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didn't we have our own testrunner? maybe we can just fake it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we have something, but it's not always used
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, some faking needs to happen
<Saviq> sil2100, oh great, thanks!
<tedg> greyback, I'm confued by this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/view/head:/debian/com.canonical.Unity.conf
<tedg> greyback, It seems like we're setting up a user process to get a well known name on the system bus?
<greyback> tedg: yes, is wanted by powerd
<greyback> tedg: not a long term solution obviously
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, it breaks my desktop :-)
<tedg> Well not breaks, causes errors to be generated everytime dbus restarts.
<tedg> Why isn't powerd talking to the system compositor for that?
 * greyback EODs
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Hey, are you around?  I have a question about a home scope behavior.
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, hey
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Hi
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: What is the expected behavior when you do a search and get "More suggestions", close the Dash, then open the Dash and havea clear Search bar?  Should the previous "More suggestions" still be there?
<mhr3> no
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, then we have a bug.  I take it that you don't know of an already existing bug for this.
<mhr3> nope
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok.  Thanks for confirming the expected behavior.
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: One last question.  Would you say that is a home scope issue?  I'm trying to figure out what to report this bug against.
<mhr3> maybe
<mhr3> maybe some caching race
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: It's quite easy to reproduce and an AP test fails almost every time because of it.
<mhr3> how are you supposed to clear the search?
<mhr3> cause doing that resets everything here
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: I would think an empty Search Bar would be enough to clear the search.
<mhr3> yea, but how do you do that
<mhr3> just backspace the previous search after opening the dash?
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, that's how the AP does it.
<mhr3> works fine here
<ChrisTownsend> Hmmm
<ChrisTownsend> So if I type something like playstation, I get More suggestions for stuff.
<ChrisTownsend> Then I close the Dash and then reopen and Backspace the search bar and More suggestions is still there.
<ChrisTownsend> Maybe my machine is borked????
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, I think I get the same, looks like the scopes are waiting for the network
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, if you wait a bit (a few seconds), do the results get reset?
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer cannot reproduce and I have another machine that cannot reproduce the issue.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Nope More suggestions stays there on this one machine.
<ChrisTownsend> I'm running a locally built version of Unity on this machine though.  I wonder if some env is getting screwed up.  I'll try the version from main and see what happens.
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, very odd indeed, im running trunk compiz/unity/nux
 * ChrisTownsend Shrugs
<ChrisTownsend> Sorry for the false alarm
<ChrisTownsend> Using Unity from main on the same machine does not reproduce the issue.
<ChrisTownsend> I'll go quietly back to my corner:)
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, let me upgrade first :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-03-01
<Kurdistan> any dev here?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-23
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you're around or holydaing? or recovering from the sun?
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: you have somewhere a branch to help with mir and qt menus and stuff, right?
<tsdgeos> greyback: would it help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1423985 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1423985 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Crash when opening QtQuick Controls ComboBox" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah it would
<greyback> it's still quite under construction
<dednick> tsdgeos: hey. can you point me at your branches for the icon fixes?
<greyback> tsdgeos: but I wouldn't object to help :)
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110
<greyback> tsdgeos: although I'm surprised it crashes. That I hadn't expected
<tsdgeos> greyback: so the item for the app vanishes instead of poping up the combo "menu"
<tsdgeos> greyback: and i guess on next thing that treis to access it, it's borked
<tsdgeos> ++
<dednick> tsdgeos: ta.
<greyback> tsdgeos: huh. You could try lp:~gerboland/qtmir/multiple-windows-per-app and play with the qml-demos-shell
<greyback> that code pretty raw as yet. Not sure if tests pass
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: so do you think it makes sense to compile it in the phone and see what happens with that bug?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah, for a quick test at least. That branch will happily allow the app to create as many surfaces as it wants
<tsdgeos> k
<greyback> might show if it is unity8's policy causing the crash or not
<Cimi> Saviq, greyback my concern is valid here? https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1350891_ScrollBackground/+merge/249989/comments/621334
<Cimi> or qt is smart enough to not suffer from that?
<greyback> Cimi: qt will cache the image, it won't make multiple copies per scope
<greyback> I'd more worried it's a huge image for the CPU to have to downscale
<greyback> and jpg is lossy,
<Cimi> got disconnected
<Cimi> greyback, which last message did you see of mine?
<greyback> <Cimi> or qt is smart enough to not suffer from that?
<greyback> was last I saw
<Cimi> ok
<greyback> Cimi: I'm replying to the MR
<Cimi> greyback, ok, cool
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> lots of failing autopilots https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1312/?#showFailuresLink
<tsdgeos> does other branches have that too?
<dandrader> mzanetti, is there any fullscreen app besides camera?
<davmor2> dandrader: gallery
<davmor2> dandrader: media player
<dandrader> davmor2, gallery is not fullscreen
<davmor2> dandrader: open an image
<dandrader> davmor2, right...
<tsdgeos> greyback: have you tried that branch on the phone?
<tsdgeos> keeps crashing on me
<tsdgeos> not sure if it's because i'm doing something wrong or what
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's been a week or 2
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'll try doing a dpkg-package
<tsdgeos> instead of manually building
<tsdgeos> just in case
<greyback> tsdgeos: I dunno if the tests will pass
<tsdgeos> can link them to sbin/true
<greyback> backtrace for the crash?
<greyback> crash on startup?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10372718/
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's strange because I barely touch that code path
<tsdgeos> :/
<greyback> tsdgeos: create a trivial qml file: 'import QtQuick 2.2; Rectangle { color: "blue"}', and do "stop unity8" - wait until it has really stopped, kill if need be, then do
<tsdgeos> my phone is dead now
<tsdgeos> stuck on the "Google" screen
<tsdgeos> meh
<greyback> DESKTOP_SESSION=unity8-mir MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-0 MIR_SOCKET=$XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver qmlscene <file>
<tsdgeos> greyback: can't dpkg-buildpackage that branch :S
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try to build myself again and install manually
<greyback> tsdgeos: sorry, it is early work
<tsdgeos> greyback: that does nothing either
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10373139/
<tsdgeos> i'm going to leave it to you
<tsdgeos> spent all the day with that branch and got nothing
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> mterry: i don't understand what https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/tutorial-edge-size/+merge/250220 is supposed to do
<mterry> tsdgeos, so on that tutorial page, the right edge has a PhoneStage object that peeks in and out via animation
<mterry> tsdgeos, well I should say, the whole screen has a PhoneStage that slides left and right to peek its spread on the right
<mterry> tsdgeos, currently, the tutorial adjusts the PhoneStage's drag area on the right to start where the spread does, so that the drag area changes size as the PhoneStage edge peeks out
<mterry> tsdgeos, but this branch makes it so that we adjust the PhoneStage's drag area at the same time as we are sliding it left and right.  This way, the drag area stays constant
<tsdgeos> which doesn't really matter no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, that had been my intention, but I messed up the logic.  And it's hard to notice, since you can still hit the drag area 99% of the time from the edge
<mterry> tsdgeos, it doesn't *super* matter no.  But it's more correct.  And it means that if some other bug prevents the animation from happening (as happened in silo 0), the user can't continue past that screen, since the drag area is all off screen
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok sure
<mterry> mzanetti, is our unity8 silo far enough along that it's not affected by the "bug fixes only" mandate?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-24
<confused_noob_13> I just installed ubuntu today. I set up Thunderbird to work with gmail, but I can't seem to get any kind of new email notifications to display anywhere visually on the screen. Is there a generally accepted way to do that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in MUC atm, flying back in 2h and will be mostly around rest of the afternoon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki :)
<tsdgeos> and my notifications are crazy again :/
<tsdgeos> bbiam
<tsdgeos> Saviq: somehow our autopilot tests regressed wildly again :/
<Saviq> bah
<tsdgeos> i'll dedicate some time this morning to see if i can see them failing here
<tsdgeos> now that CI team wants to gate on them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know if CI uses mako or krillin on the autopiloting?
<Saviq> mako
<Saviq> yeah, do that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, I have one failing AP test on the silo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and one failing qmltest. I've commented on the branch
<tsdgeos> you lucky man :D
<tsdgeos> only one AP failing!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, only one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you mean the card creator? updated it
<mzanetti> ack.
<mzanetti> will rebuild
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: about the AP one, which one is it? and which error do you have?
<mzanetti> unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashAppsEmulatorTestCase.test_get_applications_should_return_correct_applications
<mzanetti> index 0 != 1 or so
<tsdgeos> ok, give me a few mins
<tsdgeos> i'm running  phablet-test-run -n -A --timeout-profile=long -v unity8
<tsdgeos> want to see what's the total output
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> wondering if those
<tsdgeos> Dynamic exception type: N5boost16exception_detail10clone_implINS0_19error_info_injectorISt11logic_errorEEEE
<tsdgeos> are real bad or not
<tsdgeos> booo
<tsdgeos> and you have to run tests in english
<tsdgeos> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: 'So' != 'Sound'
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> und you have to set the display blank timeout to >= 5mins at least
<mzanetti> and
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> ah you can do that better
<tsdgeos> sudo powerd-cli display on
<mzanetti> true
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this is the whole output of the failing test here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386221/
<mzanetti> I do have that boost thing too
<tsdgeos> so changing the scope failed
<tsdgeos> that was supposed to be fixed after i made it always be a multiple of 10
<tsdgeos> can you actually reproduce it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: reproduce in what sense?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: running ap multiple times?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: run it more than once and always fails
<mzanetti> yes, it keeps failing here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and can you see it dragging the scope but failing to change?
<mzanetti> need to retry... the logs are from yesterday before I EOD'd
<mzanetti> but I ran this 4 times at least and it failed with the same
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it wants to flick to the right, but seems its not strong enough
<mzanetti> and bounces back
<tsdgeos> and this is why we all dislike autopilot
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386421/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what is werid is that only one is failing?
<tsdgeos> we have more tests that do move from scope to scope
<tsdgeos> and those work for you?
<tsdgeos> what i don't understand is why unity8-dash is at 100% cpu while running that test
<tsdgeos> makes no sense
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what silo is it that the landing is on?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/scopes-active-depends-on-screen-rtm/+merge/250606
<Cimi> do we really need those tweaks inside apps to save battery?
<Cimi> or it's just for the dash because it is a particular app?
<Cimi> (other apps using location for example will suspend)
<Cimi> I am wondering if we need this approach or it should be done by app lifecycle
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: pete-woods: ↑↑↑↑↑
<pete-woods> Cimi: this is specific to the dash. apps are put to sleep by the lifecycle management, the dash is not, as it is a focal point for middleware comms between the scopes
<pete-woods> we already excluded the dash from app lifecycle management, as it is simply not a regular app
<pete-woods> and putting it to sleep broke all kinds of things in the middleware
<greyback> mzanetti: could I trouble you for a quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-lifecycle-exempt-keeps-wakelock/+merge/250459
<mzanetti> greyback: ack, putting it on my list. hipefully I'll get to it today
<greyback> thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, could you review my latests commits to https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient/+merge/245164 and re-approve + top approve if it's all fine?
<greyback> dandrader: with the feature freeze in place, we've to wait for a while more sadly
<greyback> to land it
<tsdgeos> dandrader_: yep, i had the tab open to review
<tsdgeos> doing now
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, thans
<dandrader_> +k
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks for chasing down design for the lockscreen swipe thing
<mzanetti> mterry: no prob
<mterry> mzanetti, I saw the "bug fix only" email go by -- does that affect your in-flight unity8 landing?
<tsdgeos> mterry: it's all bug fixing
<mterry> tsdgeos, eh...  I wouldn't have described -refactor like that unless I was trying to pass a filter
<mterry> tsdgeos, although it does happen to contain a few bug fixes I fixed along the way
<mterry> tsdgeos, it just fixes them partly by doing an enormous refactor  :)
<tsdgeos> see, it is bugfixing :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the only change is that you're calling
<tsdgeos>  mir_wait_for(mir_surface_set_state(d->surface, qtWindowStateToMirSurfaceState(d->state)));
<tsdgeos> instead of
<tsdgeos> setWindowState(Qt::WindowNoState);
<tsdgeos> correcT?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, that's the core of it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what was the bug that was being fixed?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fullscreen apps were not getting started as fullscreen, such as camera-app and media-player
<tsdgeos> k
<dandrader> tsdgeos because setVisible(true) was setting then back to "windowed"
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep i understan the issue wanted to check if was fixed too :)
<elopio> tsdgeos: mzanetti: is there something we can do to help you with the failed autopilot tests?
<elopio> last time I looked was with paulliu's branch, a week ago. And it got 3 good runs in a row.
<tsdgeos> elopio: make CI have the same results i have locally ^_^
<tsdgeos> elopio: sure, last week all was fine
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: define "locally"
<mzanetti> germany or spain?
<mzanetti> :P
<tsdgeos> two or three days ago it decided to go bezerk again and fail like crazy
<elopio> tsdgeos: so if you flash, and then run with phablet-test-run, you still get green?
<tsdgeos> elopio: yes
<elopio> tsdgeos: and devel-proposed, the same device as jenkins is using??
<tsdgeos> elopio: yes
<elopio> tsdgeos: ok, can you report a bug for ci so they investigate what their lab is doing differently?
<tsdgeos> elopio: tbh it's not even CI
<tsdgeos> elopio: mzanetti and i were getting different results
<tsdgeos> and both had the same hardware and version too
<tsdgeos> and not ocasional results, it failed always for him and always worked for me
<elopio> tsdgeos: even last week when jenkins was all green?
<tsdgeos> last week is a long time ago
<tsdgeos> this was today :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks for clearing up our merge queue
<mzanetti> np
<elopio> so we need more information to see if it's a lab issue, mzanetti's phone issue, a problem with the tests, or a problem with one of the things that were released recently.
<tsdgeos> i spent all my morning on this and dindn't get any usable conclusion
<elopio> tsdgeos: was that because you are missing more information about the failures? like logging, or videos of the run?
<tsdgeos> elopio: that's probably because i'm not so fluent in autopilot nor in python
<tsdgeos> mterry: did the refactor add new messages?¿
<mterry> tsdgeos, messages?
<tsdgeos> seems it adds Retry and tap to unlick
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh...  it may have marked them translatable, but they aren't new
<mterry> tsdgeos, a bug fix!  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, also, you can never unlick something
<tsdgeos> mterry: the problem with the bugfix is that it forgot to renegerate the pot /:
<mterry> tsdgeos, ugh.  Because I had forgotten I had actually fixed that  :-/
<mterry> tsdgeos, also I hate our current pot-generation system
<tsdgeos> we all do :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, well I guess they can remain untranslated until the next pot-generation
<tsdgeos> i guess
<tsdgeos> elopio: see, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/1334/? 25 failures
<tsdgeos> which is like, i get all those to pass here
<tsdgeos> bbiam
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you mind if i put https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/surfaceSizerCallback/+merge/231698 and https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/initialSurfaceGeometry/+merge/231725 to WIP as https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/initialSurfaceGeometry/+merge/231726 is to clear a bit the dashboard/queue?
<greyback> tsdgeos: go ahead
<tsdgeos> tx :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: waiting for your fix on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/unbreak-notification-positioning-fix-1422711/+merge/249998
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the jenkins-failure are all in non-notification parts and the open issues I addressed... did I not?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you said you'd remove some code, i'm waiting for you to remove it :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, doh.... sorry... onc sec
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, change/fix pushed
<tsdgeos> oki
<elopio> tsdgeos: what I see there is that the greeter failed to swipe.
<elopio> AssertionError: Greeter cover page still up after 10s
<elopio> also there seems to be problems with the test apps, but it's likely related to swiping from the right too.
<elopio> tsdgeos: have you used tvr?
<elopio> trv
<elopio> mzanetti: on your device, do you see problems with the greeter too?
<tsdgeos> elopio: trv?
<elopio> tsdgeos: jenkins attaches a subunit file as an artifact.
<elopio> with trv you can see the subunit file. It's a lot easier to understand the results with it.
<elopio> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkLtbmQxXYc
<elopio> the video description has the ppa and stuff to install it.
<mzanetti> elopio: no, all other tests passed fine here
<mzanetti> elopio: there was one which I had to run a second time. but then it passed
<tsdgeos> elopio: ok, i'll investigate tomorrow
 * tsdgeos EOD
<tsdgeos> s
<pete-woods> Saviq: hi, was trying to run unity8-dash from trunk on 14.10 (after having built the few deps like new scopes)
<pete-woods> and wondered if you might know what was going wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10392237/
<pete-woods> it kinda looks like it can't see the unity8 share directory
<pete-woods> but I don't know why that would happen
 * pete-woods guesses someone is on holiday given the normally Clint Eastwood -like response times of pinging you
<pete-woods> perhaps need some updated version of the SDK I guess
<pete-woods> obviously something screwy is going on with the PageHeader class
<pete-woods> guess it's time to install a vivid VM
 * pete-woods builds slightly older version
<josharenson> mterry: so I have unity8 kind of running on my spare laptop, but there are two issues.. The mouse/touchscreen doesn't work, and I can't find the lightdm.conf file to edit.. do I need to create it?
<mterry> josharenson, yeah you may have to create it
<mterry> josharenson, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<mterry> josharenson, and as for mouse, you enabled the hardware mouse?
<josharenson> mterry: only line is type=unity?
<mterry> josharenson, uh, one moment
<josharenson> mterry: hadn't yet
<mterry> josharenson, put a [SeatDefaults] line before that
<mterry> josharenson, once you do, you should have a mouse again
<josharenson> mterry: ack
<mterry> josharenson, I mean, once you enable the hardware mouse that is
<josharenson> sure sure
<josharenson> thanks
<josharenson> mterry: hummm, now I select unity8 session at the greeter, type my pw, and it just hangs
<mterry> josharenson, that's.. worse
<josharenson> mterry: nothing interesting in the unity8 log, let me check usc
<josharenson> mterry: ah it doesnt like my hw cursor argument, probably a typo?
<mterry> josharenson, $ cat /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor.sleep
<mterry> #!/bin/sh
<mterry> sleep .1
<mterry> exec /usr/sbin/unity-system-compositor --disable-inactivity-policy=true --on-fatal-error-abort --enable-hardware-cursor=true $@
<josharenson> mterry: my file looked exactly like that, but the log says "Failed to parse command line options: option --cursor cannot be specified more than once" quadruple checking for typos
<mterry> josharenson, huh...
<mterry> josharenson, you have archive versions of usc and friends?
<mterry> josharenson, what's in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<josharenson> mterry: well there were weird issues installing unity8, I had to manually install/build some deps to get it to work.... but  xserver-xorg-xmir and unity8-desktop-session-mir came from archive
 * josharenson checks
<mterry> josharenson, also check unity-system-compositor
<josharenson> mterry: greeter-wrapper, guest-wrapper, ubuntu.conf, unity-greeter.conf, xserver-command.conf, unity8.conf
<josharenson> usc _is_ installed
<josharenson> might not be starting though
<mterry> josharenson, those are the same files I have, so good.
<mterry> josharenson, and USC is archive version/
<mterry> ?
<josharenson> mterry: definitely  from archive
<mterry> josharenson, nothing suspicious in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log?
<mterry> josharenson, or ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
 * josharenson clears logs and tries again, did weird things and they logs are lying 
<josharenson> mterry: uploading the log, there is some wonky stuff right where you'd expect (like after user authorization)
<josharenson> mterry: sorry had to get creative to get the log online http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10395793/
<mterry> josharenson, huh ok, so that's lightdm.log and it shows USC crashing or early-exiting or something
<mterry> josharenson, what does unity-system-compositor.log show?
<josharenson> oh I'm dumb... usc log says same thing about bad args... when I remove the hardware cursor arg, unity8 starts, but as expected, I can't click anything
<josharenson> mterry: ^
<mterry> josharenson, I have 0.0.5+15.04.20150209-0ubuntu1 of USC
<josharenson> mterry: I have the same
<mterry> josharenson, humph
<josharenson> mterry: how did you install unity8? I built it from trunk yesterday... relevant?
<mterry> josharenson, I doubt it?  This seems to be a USC error, not a unity8 one
<mterry> josharenson, (my u8 was from archive)
<josharenson> mterry:  thought so.... when I tried installing from archive, I started getting weird dep issues, let me try rearranging my arguments to usc... can't hurt
<josharenson> mterry: I'll keep messing with it, I'll let you know if anything interesting happens... I hate when nothing works
<mterry> josharenson, yeah sorry  :(
<josharenson> mterry: np, thanks for the help so far
<mterry> josharenson, but unity-greeter and unity7 work?
<mterry> josharenson, oh no, they wouldn't...  usc is crashing
<mterry> well, maybe they work in a fallback mode lightdm has for usc?  I forget what usc does in that case
<josharenson> mterry: uhhh works fine
<josharenson> let me see whats running
<mterry> josharenson, ok cool.  makes sense.  It's just the pure Mir ones that can't work because no USC
<josharenson> mterry: something called unity-fallback- is running
<josharenson> and obviously X
<mterry> josharenson, yeah OK.  So lightdm fell back to an X session I guess. I'm not familiar with the phrase unity-fallback but OK
<josharenson> mterry: me either... just showed up in `ps`
<dandrader> mterry, I'm getting two failing tests in tst_Shell.qml, int trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10396487/
<dandrader> mterry, do you get the same?
<mterry> dandrader, hrm
<mterry> dandrader, probably, let me check
<mterry> dandrader, huh, everything passed with both xvfbtestShell and testShell
<mterry> dandrader, maybe it's just flaky -- do you get reliably?
<mterry> *it
<dandrader> yep
<dandrader> maybe my trunk or not clean or something
<dandrader> let me double check things
<dandrader> s/or not/is not
<mterry> dandrader, I'll clean my build and try again too
<dandrader> mterry, it still fails in exactly the same way... :/
<dandrader> mterry, well, will investigate it tomorrow. EOD
<josharenson> mterry: if you are still around http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10398186/
<josharenson> the dependency error I get when trying to install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<josharenson> this is off a fresh install
<mterry> josharenson, hi
<mterry> huh
<mterry> josharenson, to get more information out of that, try sudo apt-get install unity8
<josharenson> unmet deps: qtdeclartive5-ubuntu-web-plugin
<josharenson> and installing that give another dep error
<josharenson> mterry: only way I managed to get it working before was to manually install most of the deps
 * josharenson thinks back to having to build things from source w/o any dependency managment
<mterry> josharenson, that way lies madness!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-25
<josharenson> mterry: I know!
<mterry> josharenson, if you follow that dep error chain to its root, you should find the real error
<mterry> josharenson, I WISH apt-get did that for you
<mterry> josharenson, or sometimes apt-get -f install is a magic bullet
<josharenson> mterry: last night, I built/installed unity-settings
<josharenson> fixed a lot
<josharenson> mterry: tried -f, does nothing
<josharenson> mterry: I'll do it the sad way
<mterry> josharenson, I haven't installed manually built software into system paths in...  like a decade
<mterry> Oh, but you meant build a deb and install that
<mterry> That I've done for sure
<mterry> I was thinking you were doing just a make install
<josharenson> mterry: nah
<josharenson> mterry: liboxide is complaining that it can't install a dep, but that dep is already installed... this is dumb
<greyback_> josharenson: watch the version strings, they're probably different. You may just be unlucky trying this at a time that packages are migrating
<mterry> josharenson, yeah I bet a version mismatch somewhere
<josharenson> greyback_: was same error almost 24 hours ago, but I'll try waiting it out
<mterry> josharenson, maybe look and see if there is a newer version of something in proposed?
<greyback_> "apt-cache showpkg package" will help you see if package has multiple versions
<josharenson> ack * 2
<mterry> greyback_, huh interesting, I usually use apt-cache policy package for that, but this output is interesting too
<greyback_> mterry: ah that's less verbose than mine, thanks :)
<mterry> greyback_, "policy" is an awful name for it, though I can get where they are coming from
<greyback_> yeah
<josharenson> phew, solved
<josharenson> purged liboxide and downgraded, everyone is happy now
<mterry> josharenson, \o/
<josharenson> mterry: and mouse works now! woot
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do you know if the soundcloud scope is broken because of a unity bug or their?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i didn't know it was broken at all :D Is there a bug or you found it while using it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, for me, the cards have a black background
<Cimi> tsdgeos, they always had
<tsdgeos> Cimi: investigate it if you think it's a bug :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: errr
<tsdgeos> Cimi: black background?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's the sound wave of the song, isn't it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let me try again
<Cimi> tsdgeos, some of my soundcloud songs are completely black, no title
<tsdgeos>  well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, "Stream" are all black
<tsdgeos> investigate it then :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Explore are fine
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looking at another bug
<Cimi> currently
<Cimi> I just asked in case you knew
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: there?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos, Cimi: it looks to be a bug in unity8, or maybe lower level than that?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what?
<pete-woods> oh, sorry, thought you were asking about what Cimi was asking about
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: no :D
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: so i was trying https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/scopes-active-depends-on-screen/+merge/250610
<tsdgeos> and the logcat still never shuts up
<tsdgeos> if i'm on the weather channel of the dashboard
<tsdgeos> do i need some other branch?
<tsdgeos> i do
<tsdgeos> obviously
<tsdgeos> it's linked on the bug
<tsdgeos> ah no
<tsdgeos> it's the same branch twice
 * tsdgeos needs to learn to read 
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: all that bug fixes is the dash part. I've verified that I'm sending the correct signals to the location service
<pete-woods> I suspect that the location service is broken also
<pete-woods> I think there are two bugs
<pete-woods> one that we weren't sending the right stuff when the screen goes off
<pete-woods> and the other that the location service isn't correctly updating the GPS status
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: is anyone looking at the location service side?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: tvoss has provided a branch for the location service https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/be-verbose-about-starting-and-stopping-updates-for-testing/+merge/250600
<pete-woods> but it just enables logging, like my branch for the shell plugin
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll code approve the branch but i don't think we should land it until the whole puzzle is fixed
<tsdgeos> in case it is shown later that this is not the right approach
<tsdgeos> and we end up with half-fix in the dahs
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yeah, that makes sense. the silo should include the complete fix
<pete-woods> or QA will probably reject it, anyway
<dpm> morning pete-woods, quick q - how do you write tests for scopes? That is, which type of tests do you write (unit, integration, etc.) and which frameworks are you using to write them?
<pete-woods> dpm: well at the minute, we write unit tests for them. however we have a harness in development to enable more complete functional testing of them
<dpm> pete-woods, ok, thanks. What framework do you use for writing the unit tests?
<pete-woods> dpm: google test http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-youtube/14.10/view/head:/tests/unit/youtube/scope/test-youtube-scope.cpp
<pete-woods> they look like that atm
<pete-woods> which is pretty horrible
<pete-woods> this is why we are making the scope test harness
<dpm> pete-woods, ok. The reason I'm asking these questions is because we're updating the Quality pages on developer.ubuntu.com. We seem to have a good story for QML apps, but I'm not too familiar with scope testing. What will the scope test harness cover (e.g. can you still use autopilot for functional testing)? Is it based on an existing framework? And does it have a name :-)?
<pete-woods> dpm: the idea was to avoid using autopilot for testing scopes. we talk directly to the QML model behind unity8's dash
<pete-woods> you can still write the tests in python, so it's nice and easy + quick
<pete-woods> but it doesn't use autopilot
<pete-woods> and you have the option of either controlling the actual installed scopes, or starting up a private instance of the scope machinery and testing in isolation
<dpm> was there any particular reason for not using AP? Or was that the one? ^
<pete-woods> dpm: yes. we considered it vital to be able to functionally test scopes without having to have a real user session, and unity8, etc
<dpm> so this scope test harness, what does it look like? does it cover unit and functional testing? which languages do you write tests in?
<pete-woods> dpm: you can either write tests in C++ or Python
<pete-woods> dpm: an example of usage http://paste.ubuntu.com/10406012/
<pete-woods> C++ test
<pete-woods> dpm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-click/scope-harness-tests/view/head:/scope/scope-harness-tests/apps-scope-harness.py
<pete-woods> an example of python tests
 * dpm looks
<pete-woods> those last tests are still WIP afaik
<pete-woods> but they do work
<dpm> I understand this is all still wip and there is no documentation?
<pete-woods> well we obviously plan to release documentation
<pete-woods> some is definitely going to be written for the python interface
<pete-woods> but right now, I don't think we've done that, no
<dpm> thanks a lot pete-woods, that was very helpful
<pete-woods> :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: answered back on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/unbreak-notification-positioning-fix-1422711/+merge/249998 we can have the discussion here if you prefer :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, already put the anser there... to not dump qml-code here on irc
<pete-woods> right, I've got a vivid VM now
<pete-woods> but I still don't seem to be able to run unity8-dash
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what porlb
<tsdgeos> do you have?
<tsdgeos> porlb = problem
<pete-woods> just going to paste the log :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: if it's already happening why we need to new code?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: http://pastebin.com/C8W1xJhk
<pete-woods> maybe I'm supposed to set some env var or something?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: and what do you get?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the reset of the topmostIsFullscreen is not working correctly otherwise.
<tsdgeos> which makes no sense
<tsdgeos> and means your other code is not doing it correctly
<tsdgeos> or i'm not understanding how notifications work
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: just a white window (in the correct shape, i.e. a portrait rectange)
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: have you started the registry?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, wait... I'll pull away from the ap-test for a moment...
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yes. unity-scope-tool works normally
<pete-woods> but I'm trying to do something with temporary scopes, so need to run the real unity8-dash
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: now that you mention
<tsdgeos> i get nothing either
<tsdgeos> but i guess i'm missing stuff
<tsdgeos> since i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/10407027/
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, start smart-scopes-proxy
<tsdgeos> starting the smart-scopes-proxy fixed it
<tsdgeos> yeah
<pete-woods> this is basically just a fresh vivid install, updated, and unity8 + scopes installed
<pete-woods> I haven't built anything myself
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: have you started the smart-scopes-proxy too?
<pete-woods> yep
<tsdgeos> then there's probably broken dependencies somewhere
<pete-woods> you can get away with just starting smart-scopes-proxy, it also starts the registry
<tsdgeos> i don't have anything other than vvid installed
<pete-woods> I don't think it's anything specific to scopes, as unity-scope-tool works
<pete-woods> it makes me think there's something more related to the QML-y UI side
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, *sigh* my branch is broken again... setting it back to wip :/
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: do you have any other suggestions? packages I could try installing? I'm kinda stuck here
<Saviq> pete-woods, so you can't get unity8-dash working?
<pete-woods> yeah
<Saviq> pete-woods, anything in the console?
<pete-woods> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10407027/
<pete-woods> sorry, wrong pate
<pete-woods> http://pastebin.com/C8W1xJhk
<pete-woods> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> ok so nothing interesting
<pete-woods> I've tried commenting out that line, just in-case it was the problem
<pete-woods> and it didn't fix it
 * Saviq kicks off a vivid chroot
<Saviq> gimme 5
<pete-woods> thanks!
<dandrader> Saviq, tsdgeos, any of you guys get this failure with trunk, running "make testShell"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10396487/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: test passes fine here
<dandrader> dang it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is it clean unity8?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, here, it passes with "make xvfbtest" but fails with "make test"
<tsdgeos> weird
<dandrader> yeah... :(
<tsdgeos> dandrader: try making it a tryCompare maybe? maybe my pc is faster/slower than yours
<tsdgeos> food
<pete-woods> Saviq: interestingly, running it all through "strace -etrace-file" shows that it's loading all the scope header pngs, etc
<pete-woods> so it's certainly getting a fair way through loading up
<pete-woods> it kinda feels like there's just some top level property that's just set visible: false or something
<Saviq> pete-woods, is it blank as in white, or can you see the paper background?
<pete-woods> Saviq: you can see the grey folder paper
<pete-woods> *folded
<Saviq> pete-woods, are you seeing «Unable to add overview scope, can't find with ID: "scopes"» ?
<Saviq> pete-woods, it seems to be some timeout
<Saviq> pete-woods, as every 4 or 5 runs I actually get stuff on screen
<Saviq> in which case I don't see the above
<Saviq> right, but I'm getting a timeout then, that you don't
<pete-woods> Saviq: that error is usually caused by not having the "scopes scope" (unity-scope-scopes) not installed I thought
<Saviq> Unable to add overview scope, can't find with ID: "scopes"
<pete-woods> and yes, I don't get any timeout errors
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah I have it installed, but registry times out:
<Saviq> ERROR! Caught unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 5000 milliseconds (endpoint = ipc:///run/user/1000/zmq/Registry-R, op = list)
<pete-woods> Saviq: to be honest, I've never tried running all this in a chroot
<pete-woods> I've no idea if the scopes support working like that
<Saviq> pete-woods, they (sometimes) work here after a bit of twiddling
<Saviq> in any case, that's not your issue
<Saviq> pete-woods, can you try installing ubuntu-desktop-next and see what packages are being installed, maybe that will spring an idea
<Saviq> pete-woods, or just build-dep unity8
<pete-woods> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10407643/
<pete-woods> installing the build-deps hasn't helped
<Saviq> pete-woods, add "packagekit" to the ubuntu-desktop-next install line
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's actually because my computer is too fast. adding a wait() in the test fixes it
<pete-woods> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10407685/
<pete-woods> that's a lot of packages!
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so I have to refactor those tests to make them more stable. but it's still annoying that I seem to be the only guy to get them failing :/
<Saviq> pete-woods, well, it's the whole set of packages we have on the desktop-next install
<pete-woods> yeah, fair enough
<pete-woods> installing now to see if it helps
<Saviq> pete-woods, but meh, nothing there jumps out, really not sure what's going on /
<pete-woods> I guess I'd have expected actual errors (symbols fail to resolve, QML imports fail) really if a package was missing
<Saviq> yeah, well...
<pete-woods> unfortunately the install hasn't helped :(
<pete-woods> Saviq: is there anything else I can do to help debug this?
<Saviq> pete-woods, what if you "start unity8-dash" instead of just running it?
<Saviq> pete-woods, oh, and also - how's your favorite list?
<Saviq> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes
<pete-woods> Saviq: I've also tried that. I get the same result
<pete-woods> I thought maybe there was something special in the upstart config
<pete-woods> going to try killing the fav list
<Saviq> pete-woods, tried on a guest user?
<pete-woods> I have a feeling you've just hit the nail on the head
<Saviq> we should have UI saying you have no favourited scopes ;)
<Saviq> pete-woods, also, to be able to use the bottom edge, pass -mousetouch if you don't have a touchscreen
<pete-woods> haha!
<pete-woods> Saviq: it was the favourites!
<pete-woods> great idea
<Saviq> we should have a UI to show you've no favourites... owait!
<Saviq> manage dash anyone? ;)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so wait -> tryCompare and it'll work
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no, that's not the proper fix. I'll post it shortly
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks v. much for the assistance! have been stuck on this for nearly a day!
<Saviq> pete-woods, sounds like some wasted time for a stupid thing :(
<pete-woods> well I made the mistake of assuming it was a code failure
<pete-woods> Saviq: no worries. my own fault for forgetting I'd played with the favourites manually a few months ago
<Saviq> pete-woods, top tip: try in the guest account to see if stuff's maybe b0rked in your user account
<pete-woods> yeah
<pete-woods> definitely a good idea
<Saviq> for any issue, realy
<Saviq> +l
<dandrader> tsdgeos, there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/stabilizeShellTest/+merge/250920
<tsdgeos> dandrader: interesting, which machine do you run?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, a desktop pc with an i7
<tsdgeos> i have an i7 too, i guess either it being a laptop or probably the awful disk make an impact
<mterry> dandrader, brilliant stabilize branch, will test / review
<mterry> dandrader, oh did you hand to tsdgeos?  nm then.   will just appreciate them
<mterry> dandrader, that might want to be a generic helper function: "LightDM.Greeter.showGreeter(); wait-for-shown; removeTimeConstraints()"
<dandrader> mterry, I thought about that, but in test_suspend the greeter is summoned in a different way
<mterry> dandrader, ah right, more indirectly
<mterry> dandrader, but still, in other tests I think we do similar showGreeter stuff
<dandrader> mterry, ok, will look into making a helper out of it
<mterry> dandrader, but only these tests failed, so I doubt it's urgent
<mterry> just some convenience cleanup
<dandrader> mterry, because only those two tests reload the greeter and them swipe it away
<dandrader> mterry, others just reload and do some checks, etc
<mterry> Sure
<tsdgeos> ChrisTownsend: branches approved, sorry it took so long
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Thanks!  And no worries.  I know you guys have been under the gun.
<dandrader> mterry, it's all there now: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/stabilizeShellTest/+merge/250920
<mterry> dandrader, cool
<mterry> dandrader, is the verify(spy.valid) just paranoia?
<dandrader> mterry, makes it easier to spot test failures due to code changes that leave the test outdated
<dandrader> because the sinal name has changed, for instance
<dandrader> well, you could call it paranoia :)
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Hey, are those MP's of mine candidates to land in Vivid?
<tsdgeos> ChrisTownsend: i understand yes
<tsdgeos> they're bugxies to me
<tsdgeos> but i'm not the landing guy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑ ?
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ChrisTownsend, yeah, totally
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Cool, thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I added more stuff to https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/stabilizeShellTest/+merge/250920 and jekins results have arrived
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so need a review of the new stuff and can now be top approved if there no review concerns? :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, will have a look after meeting
<dandrader> tsdgeos, sure, thanks
<mterry> josharenson, I split the greeter card into 3 checklist items, which may help for at least hitting some targets this cycle
<josharenson> mterry: cool ill look them over
<mterry> josharenson, and maybe that means we should simplify the branch we have going to only do the first checklist item instead of trying to do all at once like I was
<josharenson> mterry: /me likes things that are nice and discrete
<mterry> josharenson, first one means just the --mode argument and some Shell.qml finagling to only load some components
<mterry> josharenson, second one is linking against real liblightdm and using a SessionManager plugin etc
<mterry> josharenson, third one is just shipping some .desktop files and testing everything together
<josharenson> mterry: how much #1 _isn't_ already done? Are there still some loose ends in Shell?
<mterry> josharenson, #1 is still a large chunk of work.  Like, we could stuff the Greeter object under a loader, but there are still greeter.XXX references in Shell.qml that need to do something smart in that case.  Same for stage.XXX if the stage isn't running.  Etc
<josharenson> mterry: gotcha
<mterry> josharenson, but it is mostly contained to Shell.qml at this point.  And the stage object is already basically a Loader
<mterry> josharenson, landing #1 will be a little odd though, because we'd be supporting modes that don't make sense -- like running just a greeter as your desktop session isn't very functional.  But maybe we just don't actually expose the functionality yet
<josharenson> mterry: sounds good to me, and if its not well received, wouldn't be so bad to have to implement all the checklist items at once
<mterry> josharenson, yeah, I just figure the smaller the items are, the more likely we will have landed something by end of three weeks  :)
<josharenson> mterry: a sure
<dandrader> mterry, could you please review this one when you have the time? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/unifyShellTests/+merge/250986
<dandrader> mterry, it's not high priority
<mterry> dandrader, ok
<dandrader> thanks
<semitones> Hello :) I googled this and I can't find an answer, so gonna ask you experts. Is there a currently a way to ask unity to move open applications above unopened applications in the sidebar, so they're easier to access?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-26
 * tsdgeos looks at dbus and asks it why so much locking
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10425178/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, multiple locks get you a discount on home insurance, maybe that?
<tsdgeos> CE 0x7f506c00fa10 0
<tsdgeos> QDBusConnection: warning: blocking call took a long time (803 ms, max for this thread is 500 ms) to service "com.canonical.Thumbnailer" path "/com/canonical/Thumbnailer" interface "com.canonical.Thumbnailer" member "GetArtistArt"
<tsdgeos> CE2 0x7f506c00fa10 0 801
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a hidden joke in there i didn't get i'd say :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nvm ;)
<tsdgeos> preliminary analisis, it's hard to fix :D
<tsdgeos> qt likes doing it's dbus on the main thread it seems
<tsdgeos> so if you do a sync call from a thread it still blocks the main thread
<tsdgeos> need to verify
<tsdgeos> s/it's/its
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, about the one failing autopilot test, if you have enough items in the launcher for it to start collapsing, one of the tests will fail, could that have been your issue?
<tsdgeos> wasn't launcher related as far as i remember
<Saviq> well, it's not a launcher-related test that fails
<Saviq> it was test_click_app_icon_on_dash_must_focus_it IIRC
<tsdgeos> then this is the one that mzanetti had failing afair
<mzanetti> re (was in a meeting)
<mzanetti> that was my failing one: test_get_applications_should_return_correct_applications
<Saviq> ok, different one, then
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> bad memory :D
<Saviq> greyback, shall I land the two top-approved branches for qtmir?
<greyback> Saviq:  lp:~gerboland/qtmir/fix-lifecycle-exempt-keeps-wakelock is safe to land. The other one I think requires some unity8 changes on desktop (mouse != touch any more)
<Saviq> greyback, ack
<Saviq> mterry, hey, not sure if you saw - I can confirm jibel's wizard-interrupts bug
<mterry> Saviq, I did see!  Bummer.  I couldn't reproduce when I tried yesterday, but will try again, after some MIR stuff
<mterry> Saviq, I don't *think* it's the dash stealing focus, because I think we ignore the dash when killing the wizard on a focus
<mterry> Saviq, but will double check
<Saviq> kk
<om26er> mzanetti, yo. whats the best place to download unity8 with the inprogress window management features ?
<Saviq> om26er, vivid silo 0 has a bit more than vivid itself
<om26er> Saviq, so vivid is a must ? I can't try on 14.10 ?
<om26er> Saviq, also just apt-get install unity8 ?
<Saviq> om26er, we can't afford to backport everything to stable
<Saviq> om26er, `citrain host-upgrade 0` more like
<Saviq> om26er, but yeah, vivid is the only thing we've tested with
<Saviq> hmm hmm
<Saviq> dandrader, "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llightdm-qt5-2", rings a bell?
<dandrader> Saviq, no, why you ask?
<Saviq> dandrader, that's me trying to build http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-019 locally
<Saviq> dandrader, and I remember something similar initially after your lightdm mock refactor
 * Saviq tries trunk
<Saviq> ok yeah, trunk doesn't build either
<Saviq> it's probably ninja or ccache :/
<Saviq> ok, so a missing depends between targets it must be
<mterry> Saviq, and in that wizard-disappears bug, you don't see the greeter either?  It goes right to the dash?
<Saviq> mterry, correct
<mterry> Saviq, that's super werid
<Saviq> mterry, reproduced on both mako and arale, too
<mterry> Saviq, is the factory reset important, or can it happen after a normal flash?
<Saviq> mterry, it happened after wipe for me
<mterry> oh you say bootstrapping/wiping works
<mterry> Saviq, is picking "French" part of the repro steps?
<Saviq> mterry, "Polish" in my case, but might be the thing
<Saviq> mterry, like that might be the thing that triggers a restart of services
<mterry> Saviq, yeah
<mterry> Saviq, and out of curiousity, what is your SIM setup at the time?
<mterry> (like slots, locked, etc)
<Saviq> mterry, none
<mterry> Saviq, OK (SIM page is next, thought maybe that was involved
<mterry> Saviq, just got it!  Yeah, it does feel a lot like the dash is getting focused, killing the wizard
<Saviq> mterry, looks like it from the console log as well
<mterry> Saviq, you mean you see the dash being launched a second time?
<mterry> Yeah, I see that too
<Saviq> greyback, how do I verify your qtmir wakelock fix?
<greyback> Saviq: start music app, play a song, blank the screen, run "sudo powerd-cli list" and verify the only wakelock held is pulseaudio's
<Saviq> greyback, btw, we could use a better name than "active" there ;)
<greyback> the concept will migrate out of qtmir eventually
<Saviq> greyback, in any case, doesn't seem to work
<greyback> what doesn't?
<Saviq> greyback, permanent "active" lock held when music is running
<greyback> by pulseaudio?
<greyback> without my patch, there would be 2 locks, one by shell, one by PA
<Saviq> greyback, not playing yet
<Saviq> greyback, just launched music, locked screen
<greyback> that should not be the case
<Saviq> greyback, goes away when I put music in background
<Saviq> greyback, that's the silo http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-019
<Saviq> brb, testing desktop fixes
<greyback> Saviq: hmm you're right, wtf
<greyback> my patch releases it ok, but something re-acquires another one
<Saviq> greyback, FWIW it seems to be qtmir still, as the name is the same
<greyback> Saviq: it is, was my fail, I'm just testing my fix now
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> gonna test first thing tomorrow then
<dandrader> greyback, do you know what's holding it from getting merged? https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient/+merge/245164
<greyback> dandrader: on desktop, indicators are not reponding to mouse input events any more
<greyback> we may need to add MouseAreas where DirectionalDragAreas are, to do something sensible.
<dandrader> greyback, ermm... what does it have to do with this branch?
<greyback> dandrader: it breaks indicators
<greyback> try it and see
<dandrader> greyback, you know why? it's not supposed to cause any behavioral changes...
<greyback> dandrader: I didn't look closely into it, but my guess was that DDA only listens for touch events, not mouse events
<dandrader> greyback, but this qtubuntu branch is meant to make qtubuntu bypass papi and use mirclient directly....
<dandrader> no change how input events are handled... or maybe I'm missing something
<greyback> dandrader: oh sorry, I mis-read the name. I thought it was the qtmir branch you were mentioning
<greyback> no there's nothing stopping the qtubuntu branch from landing, other than me liking to land it with the qtmir one
<dandrader> greyback, it can't be landed by itself?
<dandrader> greyback, along with the papi one, that is
<greyback> it could, but testing it in the silo will not be that useful, as the new code-paths won't be exercised until the qtmir bits are in there too, no?
<mterry> Trevinho, for bug 1425362, is there an easy way to get the same env as you?  Make a VM, install unity8-desktop-session-mir, set lightdm.conf.d to use unity sessions and then log into unity8?
<ubot5> bug 1425362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QLightDM::GreeterImpl::authenticateWithPam() when logging in" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425362
<dandrader> greyback, ah, you mean the mouse input handling part will be left unused until the qtmir branch lands
<greyback> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> make sense
<dandrader> makes
<dandrader> greyback, I think mzanetti made a branch that sprinkles some MouseAreas around to make controls usable with mouse input
<greyback> dandrader: indeed, think we'll grab that
<dandrader> greyback, so we could get that branch + qtmir port-to-event-2.0 + qtubuntu's use-mirclient + the papi one and land them now?
<greyback> dandrader: I think so. Want to look after that?
<dandrader> greyback, I would. but I don't have landing super powers. What can I do?
<greyback> I'm still stuck in usc/mir
<greyback> dandrader: get the branches ready, then ping me and I can request a silo
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<mzanetti> greyback, dandrader: yes. (was in a meeting)
<dandrader> mzanetti, so is https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/indicators-mouse/+merge/250429 still WIP?
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah, that's really just a hack for silo0
<mzanetti> dandrader, I think this requires design input
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, it serves to avoid regressing when landing qtmir's port-to-event-2.0
<mzanetti> dandrader, ah, I see...
<greyback> will also need to see if we need a FFe or not
<mzanetti> ok well, I guess we can put it in then... it's quite simple anyways, just adds a MouseArea
<mzanetti> but the whole topic requires design input and more work
<veebers> kgunn, et. al regarding this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1422797, I have a better idea what's happening with it, I'm just not sure what else autopilot can do in this situation
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422797 in Autopilot "Mir refuses the app to connect" [High,Incomplete]
<veebers> The camera app is crashing and when autopilot attempts to stop the app it times out as ual-stop doesn't stop it within 10sec (due to the crashing/apport).
<veebers> then the next couple of tests fail to launch the app again as ual fails to launch it (again, due to it still in the process of crashing(
<veebers> As far as I can see autopilot is stopping/launching things as expected, unless I'm missing something?
<kgunn> veebers: but sounds like there is no time accounted for a crashing app....
<kgunn> veebers: question...
<kgunn> if the camera app does not crash...is there a problem ?
<veebers> kgunn: not that I'm aware of, I've been unable to reproduce, so relying on the logs from ci.
<veebers> kgunn: I should have time later this morning to check that
<kgunn> veebers: i guess i'm asking, if the AP test is meant to catch problems, and the camera app crashes....that is a problem
<veebers> kgunn: the suggestion is that ual should be doing the right thing too
<kgunn> but...if apport is running the whole system freezes (i've witenessed this as well)
<veebers> kgunn: that's a good point, and perhaps a possible feature.
<kgunn> veebers: i guess i'm saying, while it'd be nice to run the remaining tests....technically, the AP caught the crash
<kgunn> and you can always find out what the remaining test results are, after you stop and fix the crash you found
<kgunn> you=proverbial you
<veebers> kgunn: sure, so what makes sense in the event of a crash, should ap wait for apport to finish (if it's running), how long should it wait before continuing or doing something more heavy handed
<kgunn> veebers: yeah, i would argue wait...b/c engineers are gonna ask "did you get a crash file" :)
<kgunn> to try and debug th eproblem
<veebers> kgunn: isn't a crash file generated anyway?
<kgunn> as for a time to wait...i've seen it run for what felt like a solid 10 seconds before....
<kgunn> veebers: true...i guess it doesn't have to process it
<veebers> kgunn: well, at the end of the test autopilot fires of an attempt to ual-stop the application and times out after 10 sec
<veebers> also, when attempting to launch the app it gives it 10 to start successfully
<veebers> so in the test log I reviewed, it appears there are 30+ seconds from failure to stop and the next test being able to start it again
<kgunn> veebers: i suppose there's always polling? is apport running ?....or diable apport processing like you say
<kgunn> ?
<veebers> I don't think it's autopilots place to disable apport
<kgunn> veebers: yeah, then you gotta go with either longer waits or polling to see what's running
<veebers> as to polling, how long makes sense to wait for apport, what if that goes bung too and then we have infinite wait
<kgunn> man...30+seconds...wow
<kgunn> veebers: does apport go bung ?
<veebers> kgunn: Not sure, I haven't seen it personally , just thinking of things to consider :0)
<kgunn> imho, solve the first problem, worry about finding an infinite wait some other day :)
<kgunn> veebers: hopefully....we shou;dn't be having too many crashes...and when we do if apport hangs as well, i would hope that would be a very very very small amount of instances :)
<veebers> yes, true
<veebers> kgunn: so at this point, I don't think the linked bug is related to autopilot (ap just triggers it perhaps) and there should be a new bug assigned to autopilot related to doing <something> when it detects the app under test has crashed
<veebers> That way we can backlog it and get something done on it
<kgunn> i concur
<kgunn> veebers: if my concurrence helps in any way :)
<veebers> kgunn: can I ask you to file that bug with your thoughts and expectations for it please?
<veebers> it sure does
<kgunn> veebers: isn't this bill's bug ?
<kgunn> i don't own ual either
<veebers> kgunn: oh perhaps, sorry we were talking about this the other day hence me bothering you, sorry ;-P
<kgunn> np
<redlama42> Is this a good place for questions about Unity8 or is that elsewhere?
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I am having getting unity to run after logging in. I just get my desktop background without any launcher or status bar
<spaceindaver> After checking the compiz logs I see that it failed to load opengl
<spaceindaver> any idea how I could fix this?
<dandrader> redlama42, yes, this is the place
<redlama42> dandrader: Whenever I try and log into a unity8-mir session lightdm just makes logging in anywhere impossible and I have to restart it.
<redlama42> dandrader: You know what's up?
<dandrader> redlama42, hmm, no. I very seldomly try out unity8 in a desktop/laptop machine. I'm almost always working with it in phones and tablets only
<redlama42> dandrader: Damn, thanks anyways.
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-27
<Saviq> greyback_, icanhastest for setFullscreen(false) please?
<greyback_> Saviq: setFullscreen?
<Saviq> greyback_, uhm
<Saviq> setFocused(false)
<greyback_> I saw the comment
<Saviq> kk
<greyback_> I was going to, then thought it a lightly ridiculous test
<greyback_> ofc setFocused(false) should not grab a wakelock
<Saviq> greyback_, why? can't you have a test that reproduces what we saw yesterday?
<Saviq> greyback_, well, it does, currently, doesn't it ;)
<greyback_> yeah, was bad code
<Saviq> greyback_, and what if we get bad code again? why can't there be a unit test failing then?
<greyback_> I know you're right, but the test I'd write would effectively be "test if an "if" statement works"
<Saviq> greyback_, can it not be a more high level test, testing that if you launch a lifecycle-exempt app and unfocus it, that there's no wakelock held?
<Saviq> which is what we saw happen yesterday?
<greyback_> yeah alright
<greyback_> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> greyback_, tx
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> dandrader, here
<dandrader> Saviq, do you think we would need a feature freeze exception to merge qtmir/port-to-mirevent2.0 + qtubuntu/use-mirclient?
<Saviq> dandrader, think it should be fine
<Saviq> dandrader, one thing greyback_ pointed out yesterday is that might mean some changes to unity8 to still support mouse properly?
<dandrader> Saviq, if you wrote something back I didn't receive it as my router stopped working and needed a reboot
<Saviq> <Saviq> dandrader, think it should be fine
<Saviq>  dandrader, one thing greyback_ pointed out yesterday is that might mean some changes to unity8 to still support mouse properly?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, some MouseAreas to avoid the regression where the indicators panel would not be draggable with a mouse
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti has a a simple MP for that, which would be landed along with those other two
<dandrader> Saviq, sounds like a plan?
<Saviq> dandrader, sure
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, after I'm done with my current task I will build all of those in my device and let you know it's working well. would that help you? (I don't have landing powers, so don't know how to help in getting it landed)
<dandrader> s/it's working well/if it's working well
<Saviq> dandrader, just have MPs around and I'll build it all in silo
<mzanetti> dandrader, Saviq: I had a chat with Jouni yesterday. He'll get us some design on what to do with the dragarea in the indicators for the mouse case. for now we should just add that simple mouse area so we can open them by clicking.
<Saviq> +1
<dandrader> Saviq, so here they are: lp:~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient, lp:~mir-team/platform-api/expose-mir-connection, lp:~mir-team/qtmir/port-to-event-2.0 and lp:~mzanetti/unity8/indicators-mouse
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, will put those in silos soon
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you still consider  lp:~mzanetti/unity8/indicators-mouse as "work in progress"?
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader, no... lemme change
<mzanetti> dandrader, Saviq: updated the branch
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/indicators-mouse/+merge/250429
<Saviq> kk
<dandrader> mzanetti, nice, thanks. will review it soon (today or on Monday). Unless someone else does it first :)
<mzanetti> cheers
<Saviq> huh, mzanetti can you repro bug #1426399 ?
<ubot5> bug 1426399 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sheel freezes for a short time when pressing the "Play" key on a connected BT keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426399
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> Saviq, can repro except the "short time"
<mzanetti> ah no
<mzanetti> I hit the mouse accidentally
<mzanetti> so it was doing the transition to windowed mode
<mzanetti> Saviq, however, pressing the play buttin will probably activate the telephony stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's what I was thinking
 * tsdgeos has found a deadlock in qtbus on startup :/
<seb128> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> seb128, hi
<seb128> mzanetti, on my current vivid/unity-desktop the launcher doesn't display when hitting the screen corner with a mouse, is that normal?
<seb128> the package changelog suggest support for that has been added
<mzanetti> seb128, yeah, need a update of mir
<mzanetti> seb128, right now Mir doesn't give us Mouse events (except for silo0)
<seb128> oh ok
<a1fa> hello.. is there anyway to benchmark 2d performance of unity?
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<a1fa> i feel like my dekstop is lugging a bit
<seb128> mzanetti, is that in mir 0.12 which is pending landing?
<a1fa> are there any built in counters, one can refer to?
<a1fa> r9 290 with flgrx drivers
<mzanetti> seb128, not sure exactly, I think it's this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/port-to-event-2.0/+merge/248067
<mzanetti> and its dependencies
<seb128> mzanetti, k, thanks
<a1fa> example: resizing windows is very choppy
<mzanetti> Saviq, this does happen here, but only on the first time you press that button after the device boots
<mzanetti> re play button
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you comment on bug and get telephony folk to comment
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, if anything, the function call we use to let them know about this should be async
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq, thing is, it has a return value
<mzanetti> and we probably want that
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, then we need to put it in a WorkerScript or something
<mzanetti> yeah...
<a1fa> anyone?
<a1fa> resizing windows: very slow and bad...
<a1fa> moving windows around: fast, no chopiness
<Saviq> a1fa, is that any app, or one in particular?
<a1fa> good example file manager
<a1fa> with no files on the screen
<a1fa> maybe 3-4 directories
<a1fa> (Home Directory)
<Saviq> Trevinho, any ideas for a1fa ↑? window resize is slow for him
<a1fa> it's most windows like that
<a1fa> i'm on 14.10 x64
<Saviq> mzanetti, what was your issue with device-upgrade 0?
<a1fa> 16GB DDR3
<Trevinho> mhm... what driver are you using?
<Trevinho> a1fa: ^
<a1fa> Trevinho: flgrx
<a1fa> i tried flgrx-update
<a1fa> same thing
<mzanetti> Saviq, don't remember... I did normal dist-upgrades lately
<Saviq> mzanetti, dude :P
<mzanetti> ...
<Trevinho> a1fa: that's weird, I didn't head of that since we introduced new decorations...
<mzanetti> either those scripts work or they don't
<mzanetti> this doesn't for me
<Saviq> "this"?
<Trevinho> a1fa: does it happen for any window or just filemanager?
<mzanetti> ci-train
<a1fa> Trevinho: any window
<Saviq> mzanetti, 100% success rate here
<mzanetti> and doing normal upgrades does work and is not much more to type
<mzanetti> 98% fail rate here
<Saviq> except it will break often
<Saviq> mzanetti, so there's something you're doing differently
<mzanetti> didn't work for kgunn either, and for many others working on silo0
<a1fa> 1920x1080
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's usually useful to _report_ a tool failure like that
<Trevinho> a1fa: mh, it's quite hard to debug.. but you might give a try to run callgrind with unity and compiz debug symbols installed... So we could have some measurement
<Saviq> that tool is supposed to work - if it doesn't, we should fix it, not silently go and do other things
<Trevinho> a1fa: as a workaround you can switch back to a different resize method in CCSM for now I guess
<a1fa> Trevinho: i think this is just 1 side effect
<a1fa> Trevinho: the entire experience feels a bit lagged
 * Saviq hates "oh it isn't working, but I don't remember why/how" >:[
<Trevinho> ah, ok.. so that's another thing
<a1fa> oddly, shaking the windows around works fine
<a1fa> no lag what so ever
<a1fa> its mostly obvious in resizing windows
<a1fa> my rdp session also feels strange
<Trevinho> mh, well, I've no experience with fglrx here, I've always used radeon driver... can you try to use that and check if you get the same?
<kgunn> Saviq: there's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1408827
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408827 in Mir "citrain device-upgrade fails to install Mir" [High,New]
<kgunn> in the wrong place :-.
<a1fa> sure
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, was it the same with mir 0.12 (silo 7)?
<a1fa> be in about 2-3 mintues
<a1fa> waiting for download to finish
<a1fa> Trevinho: no need to reboot between driver switch? just cycle x?
<kgunn> kdub: ^ did you test using ctrain device-upgrade?  or did you apt-add-repository with your testing ?
<kdub> citrain
<kdub> kgunn,
<kgunn> ah...and all was good, did you check the package names and verify everything you expected to be installed was ?
<kgunn> kdub: ^
<kdub> yes, and I think I just used dist-upgrade on my desktop check
<kdub> with apt-add-repository
<kdub> and citrain on the devices
<kgunn> kdub: as long as you verified the pkgs installed...
<kgunn> i'm gonna close this https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1408827
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408827 in Mir "citrain device-upgrade fails to install Mir" [High,New]
<kgunn> and open a new one
<a1fa> Trevinho: i also noticed a slight issue with the right menu bar.. when it hides, it does not want to show up sometimes.. you can hover all you want
<kgunn> for silo 0
<kdub> kgunn,  yep, I did check that the numbers were correct
<kgunn> kdub: thanks for the extra effort
<Trevinho> a1fa: any app, same issue?
<Trevinho> a1fa: pressing Alt is the same?
<a1fa> alt works
<a1fa> sometimes its firefox, sometimes terminal
<a1fa> i switched the driver
<a1fa> do i need to recycle X or reboot?
<Trevinho> as for switching the driver, you can also do it without rebooting, but you need to unload/reload the proper kernel drivers, and I'm not sure whether it will work (I did this in the past, but I don't know how things are now)
<Saviq> kgunn, so most probably what happened with the bug above was that mir had a new dependency that wasn't in the image, that citrain can't deal with yet (and why we have libevdev in silo 0)
<a1fa> ok let me reboot
<kgunn> right
<a1fa> no biggie
<a1fa> brb
<Saviq> kgunn, btw, bug #1378245
<ubot5> bug 1378245 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain could use a more accurate way to upgrade from silos" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378245
<a1fa> same thing
<a1fa> it's not any better Trevinho
<Trevinho> a1fa: ensures you're on mesa, right /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p ?
<a1fa> http://paste.debian.net/158194/
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, please try citrain again next time you flash, and if there's an issue, let me know
<mzanetti> Saviq, ok
<kgunn> Saviq: mzanetti ...i'm gonna try it clean right now
<kgunn> verify all pkg versions
<a1fa> i will re-enable the driver and try it again
<a1fa> http://paste.debian.net/158201/
<a1fa> here it is with the driver enabled
<a1fa> Trevinho: should i disable tear-free desktop?
<Trevinho> a1fa: it's still using fglrx, not radeon (mesa)...
<Trevinho> a1fa: mh, no I don't think that's the thing
<Trevinho> a1fa: I guess you've to uninstall fgrlx not to make them to override mesa
<a1fa> Trevinho: i tried it with mesa
<Trevinho> but not sure...
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<a1fa> i posted the pastebin earlier
<a1fa> it was the same issue if not worse
<Trevinho> yeah, sorry... missded it
<Trevinho> but well... a1fa that was not using the radeon driver either, but software rendering
<Trevinho> (llvmpipe), maybe your card is not supported or there's some misconfiguration
<tsdgeos> https://twitter.com/MEIZU/status/571329515391025152 :)
<charles> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> charles, pong
<a1fa> Trevinho: i updated to 15.04, and same issue :(
<a1fa> + now there are more issues with Term
<charles> Saviq, I've been experiencing a launcher ui bug off & on this week and was wondering who would be the right person to report it to
<Saviq> charles, hit me
<charles> Saviq, the behavior is that sometimes the launcher can't be pulled onto the screen, even though other edges seem to work (eg, being able to drag the indicators down from the top of the screen)
<Saviq> charles, how about the right edge? and is that mako?
<charles> Saviq, right edge also fails. Yes, mako running nightly vivid images
<Saviq> charles, bug #1408263
<ubot5> bug 1408263 in android (Ubuntu) "Edge gestures still get lost (mako)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408263
<charles> persists if you go to lock screen and then unlock, the only workaround I found is a reboot
<charles> Saviq, cool, thanks :)
<Saviq> charles, unfortunately it's a mako input driver issue...
<Saviq> charles, for whatever reason the input area "grows" out of the device
<davmor2> Saviq: that and vivid isn't very stable right now
<charles> ugh, reading your writeup in comment #10 now
<dandrader> mzanetti, you there?
<mzanetti> dandrader, about to leave
<om26er> Saviq, Hi! on vivid I installed unity8, it does not start. I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10453316/
<om26er> what am I missing ?
<dandrader> ah, no problem then. just to mention that I made this https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/controlTouchEmulationFromQML/+merge/251308
<dandrader> mzanetti, to test your branch
<dandrader> om26er, that comes from qtmir
<dandrader> om26er, where and how are you running it?
<om26er> dandrader, on a desktop running vivid. I installed unity8-desktop-session-mir
<om26er> dandrader, it installed all the deps but unity8 won't start
<om26er> qtmir-desktop is also installed.
<dandrader> hmm, sorry, can't help there. I don't even remember the last time I tried to run it in a desktop/laptop
<mzanetti> dandrader, cool stuff!
<mzanetti> will check it out on mon
<Saviq> om26er, do you have qtmir-desktop installed>
<om26er> Saviq, yes its installed
<om26er> version is 0.4.4+15.04.20150220-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> om26er, and `dpkg -S libqpa-mirserver.so`
<om26er> Saviq, qtmir-desktop:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqpa-mirserver.so
<om26er> Saviq, I would try silo0 but seems it got outdated
<Saviq> om26er, ok, so something's weird, how are you trying to start unity8? just the session from lightdm?
<om26er> Saviq, both ways. from command line `unity8` also tried to login from lightdm, just gave me black screen.
<om26er> plus this is a clean install of 15.04
<Saviq> om26er, and just going "unity8" on the command line gives you that error?
<Saviq> in an X session?
<om26er> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> om26er, you got unity8-touch-session installed by any chance?
<om26er> Saviq, I have unity8-desktop-session-mir
<Saviq> om26er, `env | grep QPA`?
<om26er> Saviq, QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=appmenu-qt5
<om26er> nothing else.
<Saviq> om26er, okay, that sounds stupid
<Saviq> om26er, ah, to run under X11, you want `unity8-fake-env`
<om26er> Saviq, ok, that works. So black screen from lightdm is another issue then ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes
<Saviq> om26er, you want to clear /var/log/lightdm and ~/.cache/upstart/*, try logging in to the unity8 session and see if you got any new interesting failrues
<Saviq> om26er, note that guest session doesn't work yet
<om26er> trying, brb.
<om26er> Saviq, this time unity8 started from lightdm
<om26er> :)
<om26er> didn't find a graceful way to get back to X11
<Saviq> om26er, that's bug #1360316
<ubot5> bug 1360316 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Logging out the desktop session just goes back to the Unity 8 Session Greeter" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360316
<Saviq> om26er, if you confirm that you can't get it to start without unity8-fake-env, that would be a problem, please file a bug for us
<om26er> Saviq, ok, let me try to remote that package and try logging into mir session
<Saviq> thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-28
<Encrypt> Hello there o/
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-29
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you aware the shell tests fail on silo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just saw that, trying to repro locally
<tsdgeos> i can
<tsdgeos> it's not 100% but reliable enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh cool, if you have an idea to fix, even better :)
<Saviq> weird it only showed up on i386
<tsdgeos> oh haven't really looked at it
<Saviq> ah no
<Saviq> amd64 too
<Saviq> just it thinks it always failed, since it's vivid
<Saviq> /methinks launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, NB: Shell::test_showInputMethod and Shell::test_inputEventsOnEdgesEndUpInAppSurface are failing in silo 64
<mzanetti> Saviq, ack, fixing
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me thinks launcher-sizing and input method tweaks?
<mzanetti> possibly, will find out and fix them... sorry for that...
<Saviq> huh, someone broke qtcreator?
<mzanetti> it wasn't me
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, but for real, do you have /usr/bin/qtcreator?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i do
<mzanetti> didn't upgrade so far
<Saviq> policy?
<mzanetti> lemme try
<Saviq> don't ;)
 * Saviq reinstalls qtc
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15241802/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, same ¿?
<tsdgeos> you don't have it? or it doesn't start?
<Saviq> ueah it's back
<Saviq> something went really wrong with dpkg/apt
<tsdgeos> rpi 3 has a 64 bit arm cpu
<tsdgeos> interesting
<Saviq> ooh
<Saviq> mzanetti, FWIW this bit is unstable for me, too http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15241882/
<Saviq> the greeter doesn't hide
<mzanetti> Saviq, yeah, there should be another branch that fixes that... let me check
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/stabilize-swipeAwayGreeter/+merge/286190
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> right, that's higher up the log
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, it's actually https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-064/revision/2215
<Saviq> so https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fixTinyWindows/+merge/287173
<Saviq> and the other one is likely https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/catch-osk/+merge/286076
<Saviq> hmm or not
<Saviq> hrm can't repro the other failure any mroe
 * mzanetti still trying to find it
<Saviq> ok that last one is completely reliable here, 10 of them running at the same time pass
<Saviq> let's see out of xvfb
<Saviq> same
<cimi> Saviq, shall I run those tests here too?
<Saviq> cimi, don't think so, mzanetti ↑?
<mzanetti> Saviq, so what's your last state? one of the failurs is from fixtinyWindows, the other has vanished?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> I've checked my branches and couldn't find any failures, except the flaky swipeAwayGreeter
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe the FAIL explains something: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15242316/ ?
<Saviq> obviously it's a race
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably need to wait for SurfaceManager.inputMethodSurface
<mzanetti> hmm.. I see
<mzanetti> Saviq, the first one would probably still be the swipeAwayGreeter thing, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> ltinkl, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15242316/
<ltinkl> mzanetti, kk, will have a look
<cimi> hi pstolowski, will you have time to work on social cards this week? paty asked me how's progressing
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, yes i will
<mzanetti> Saviq, merged everything like the silo up to spread-visual-updates and don't have the failures so far
<Saviq> mzanetti, neither?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just take silo 64 branch, it fails there
<mzanetti> Saviq, no... but now I arrived at fixTinyWindows and there's an issue
<mzanetti> Saviq, the margins stuff is broken. probably a bad merge somewhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, I did say I tracked the issue down to fixTinyWindows
<mzanetti> both of them?
<Saviq> and the other failure looks rather obvious
<Saviq> need to wait for SurfaceManager to pop up !undefined
<mzanetti> hmpf... still don't get the test failure
<ltinkl> Saviq, fixed tine window branch, tests passing now (locally), let's wait for CI
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<mzanetti> Saviq, is there a link to the bzr branch for the silo? I keep on forgetting it and have a hard time finding it
<mzanetti> I mean, is it linked from the dashboard somewhere?
<Saviq> d'oh, shoulda paid attention to Unity8 CI Bot! https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/label=amd64,release=xenial/217/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ~ci-train-bot
<Saviq> mzanetti, or just go http://code.launchpad.net/unity8
<Saviq> probably easier
<mzanetti> ahhh
<mzanetti> cool, ta
<mzanetti> Saviq, unity8 ci bot ftw btw. works great!
<Saviq> mzanetti, and soon there won't be that much magic about it https://git.launchpad.net/~saviq/+git/jenkaas-jobs
<Saviq> or well, maybe there will be more, depends on how you define it ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<cimi> tsdgeos, you cen re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/use-PageHeader/+merge/284942 when you have time, tim replied to your comment (and I confirm is fixed in another branch)
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> cimi: which branch?
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/selected-to-normal-backgroundText/+merge/287452
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you comment that somewhere in the MR?
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, done :)
<alex_abreu> make -j4
<mterry> ltinkl, I proposed my geonames port: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/oobe-timezone/+merge/287520
<ltinkl> mterry, great, will have a look at it shortly
<mterry> ltinkl, you asked why remove the filter model -- the model itself is now a filter model on top of the backing model of libgeonames
<mterry> nm, I don't trust my IRC, moving to the MP  :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-01
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, how are unity8 landings going? i've 1 silo ready in the pipeline and 1 that will be ready soon (filters)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's all complicated
<tsdgeos> new sdk needs to land first afaik
<tsdgeos> and that's always complex because it's a big beast
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm silo 50? it failed in qa afaict
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i think so yes, theywe're working on make it go thought qa again
<tsdgeos> i may be wrong in the current status though
<tsdgeos> it's all second or third hand info
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Saviq can we try to land silo 76 first then? it shouldn't cause any hiccups
<tsdgeos> that's for Saviq to decide, i abstain :D
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey, getting some info from Zoltan
<Saviq> pstolowski, unity8 not built in there?
<pstolowski> Saviq, may need rebuilding again
<pstolowski> Saviq, rebuilding unity8 there
<Saviq> pstolowski, so, when you're ready, press Lander: Approved, let's see where we are with SDK at that point?
<pstolowski> Saviq, okay
<mzanetti> Saviq, I'm still puzzled. can I run something on britney manually?
<mzanetti> Saviq, the inputMethodSurface is even created in the SurfaceManager's ctor... so it can't be a timing issue. it's like it would use the wrong mock or something.
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really, let me find out what I can do (but adding debugs is your best bet)
<mzanetti> kk, will add some
<Saviq> it's all in cloud these days, so should be possible to spawn a similar one...
<mzanetti> ok... I might have found the issue
<mzanetti> yep, confident I found it
<mzanetti> if only I could reproduce it locally
<mzanetti> but it has to do with garbage collection
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually pitti can give us ssh access to the node where it fails
<mzanetti> ah, that's good to know... let's have one normal run before (preparing my changes for pushing), if that doesn't help, I'd need that
<mzanetti> Saviq, pushed, please give it another try
<Saviq> mzanetti, going
<Saviq> mzanetti, pitti gave me an idea for a local reproducer (qemu), trying that too
<mzanetti> ltinkl, if you just could update the comment from "simulate the model reset" to "simulate a changing icon name" in order to have it matching with what the code does
<mzanetti> ltinkl, apart from that, it looks good to me, will test it
<ltinkl> mzanetti, kk
<mzanetti> ltinkl, is this really needed? + cache: false
<ltinkl> mzanetti, yup, didn't work without
<ltinkl> mzanetti, it would still show the old icon
<mzanetti> ok... might want to add a comment there too on why we disable caching then
<ltinkl> mzanetti, I even looked at the implementation, it's too smart - if the source path doesn't change, it won't go on and try to reload the image (QQuickImage)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, hmmm but... we do change the path now right
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what I mean
<ltinkl> mzanetti, to empty and then back to the real one
<mzanetti> ltinkl, please check if this is still really needed with the new change
<ltinkl> mzanetti, aha! will fix then, this was valid for the model reset case
<mzanetti> kk
<ltinkl> mzanetti, MP updated
<mzanetti> cool. I'll give it a try
 * ltinkl bbl food
<mzanetti> Saviq, any news from britney?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh it will take a while, they only just built
<Saviq> mzanetti, trying in qemu locally now
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html for reference, a --qemu-options='-cpu SandyBridge' will take you as close to britney nodes as possible
<mzanetti> Saviq, can we run QQuickView in qemu now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think you're mixing up qemu emulated (armhf)
<Saviq> this is just virt
<mzanetti> ah, right... true
<Saviq> pstolowski, I've put silo 76 to Lander: Approved so we get britney feedback
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, I'be jest tested it and found prolly unrelated issue - reflashing without the silo to check
<pstolowski> * just
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15259322/
<mzanetti> 'setState' of object function() { [code] }
<mzanetti> dafuw
<mzanetti> dafuq
<mzanetti> how is that even possible....
<Saviq> mzanetti, that happened for me on qemu
<mzanetti> qemu is a liar!
<mzanetti> it is not a function
<mzanetti> oh well, I guess I gotta set up stuff here then
<Saviq> mzanetti, wait, that was with previous packages I think
 * Saviq tries again
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> right... the previous one would have a dangling pointer
<mzanetti> so you might end up on function() { [code] }  indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq, so, we really want this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1540502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1540502 in Canonical System Image "Alt+Tab doesn't work when in staged mode" [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> still seems quite useless to me tbh...
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually staged mode is quite nice with kbd (on a tablet)
<mzanetti> I mean, sure the target is to unify the code, at which point it would just work, but blocking an ota because a phone doesn't do alt+tab, not sure :D
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> makes defintely more sense on a tablet, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, we really need to unify the switchers ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, about that, we need to talk at some point this week
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> had a meeting with vesa today, it's really not simple
<Saviq> I'm not saying it is
<mzanetti> not only from an engineering point of view
<mzanetti> it's 3 different things from a design point too... and changing the phone expierince is very likely to make it worse
<mzanetti> while using the phone stuff on the desktop isn't good either
<mzanetti> at which point we'll have 3 different things from a design point of view... if they are different for design, it doesn't really make having it the same from a code point of view easier either
<mzanetti> anyways... let's hangout the next days
<cimi> tsdgeos, hola
<tsdgeos> hola hola
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you please recap me on the two reviews for the filters?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I forgot if we were blocked on some pawel work, and now is fine or not yet
<cimi> or was design
<tsdgeos> cimi: should be good to review as far as i remember
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I dont remember :D is it? :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what is the silo filters are on? and can you point cimi to your book scope?
<cimi> thanks guys
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cimi silo 54, it's currently rebuilding. ~stolowski/+junk/scope-filters2 is the scope (click/ dir has armhf package)
<cimi> thanks pawel
<Saviq> mzanetti, got the same "is not a function" error with the newest code, got the testbed set up so I can change things
<mzanetti> Saviq, can you print SurfaceManager and SurfaceManager.inputSurface
<mzanetti> (in a OOBE hangout atm)
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/use-PageHeader/+merge/284942
<dandrader> mterry, do you know (or knows who might know) what displays those permission dialogs (like "do you allow camera-app to access the camera")?
<mterry> dandrader, no I don't know
<mterry> nor do I know who would  :)
<dandrader> mterry, ok
<Saviq> mterry, camera-service
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<Saviq> or location-service, or *-service
<dandrader> Saviq, I wanna reset permissions so that I can trigger those permission dialogs again. any idea where they're stored?
<Saviq> dandrader, find ~ -name trust.db
<dandrader> Saviq, didn't find anything. but thanks for the clues
<Saviq> dandrader, /home/phablet/.local/share/PulseAudio/trust.db
<Saviq> /home/phablet/.local/share/CameraService/trust.db
<Saviq> /home/phablet/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService/trust.db
<Saviq> if those are not there, the prompts should pop up (assuming the app is confined()
<Saviq> )
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't even have those files. wiped out my .config .local and .cache hoping to get the prompts back to no avail
<Saviq> dandrader, you need to restart
<Saviq> dandrader, at least those services
<dandrader> Saviq, another thing: scopes in untiy8-dash are completely empty. what do I have to kick to get it working? I recall I had it before and tsdgeos helped me out....
<Saviq> dandrader, restart scope-registry would be one thing
<Saviq> dandrader, ah and you might've lost the favorites
<dandrader> Saviq, excellent. got the permission dialog back again. thanks
<Saviq> gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<dandrader> Saviq, I did have Apps, Music and Videos already. they remain empty though...
<Saviq> dandrader, ok so you do have scopes but they're empty... I assume pulling down for refresh does not yield anything? at least it should yield some logging, so clear ~/.cache/upstart/* before
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-02
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<Mirv> although lunch pong
<Mirv> but just to get the request out :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i was wonderin why qtmultimedia5-dev.install-common lists all files one by one
<tsdgeos> instead of doing a catchall of usr/include/*/qt5/QtMultimedia//*
<Mirv> tsdgeos: because Debian has it so. they tend to want to know when new files appear/change, not sure why, one reason is checking the licenses of the files and updating debian/copyright
<Mirv> and another is noticing if there's some big API change that reverse dependencies would want to know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no CI run for https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/pinLockHWKeyboard/+merge/287327 in 21h ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed, I wondered what's going on
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> I think I kno
<Saviq> w
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be good now
<Saviq> they changed the bot credentials on us
<Saviq> and the trigger jobs don't fail normally
<Saviq> in case the problem is temporary
<Saviq> uh oh, not fixed
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> ah wrong key
<Saviq> yup, will be good now
<Saviq> commence_jenkaas_burn_hot()
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: why is delete cancel? wouldn't Esc make more sense?
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/pinLockHWKeyboard/+merge/287327
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yeah... probably
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, mark a comment please, will fix
<tsdgeos> oika
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, working good now?
<tsdgeos> tes
<tsdgeos> yes
<ltinkl> cool!
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: i don't understand the comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fixTinyWindows/+merge/287173
<tsdgeos> "This wasn't meant to land separately"
<tsdgeos> then why a RM?
<tsdgeos> MR
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it was for the MWC silo, but anyway, there's a test already that failed initially and now passes
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: where's the test?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, Shell::test_inputEventsOnEdgesEndUpInAppSurface
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: that tests "tiny windows"?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, so if the window isn't correctly placed (with regards to panel, launcher, etc.), it will fail (as it did with the previous revision)
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it tests the camera (fullscreen) app
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: i'm not convinced, that test passes without this branch too, right?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, you mean in trunk? sure but trunk doesn't have the launcher/desktop stage changes that triggered this
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: so you mean the branch that this depends has the test failing and that this branch fixes it?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, well not sure which branch broke it exactly
<tsdgeos> ok, not the parent but one of the parents
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yeah, Saviq asked me to "distill" this fix, otherwise the whole silo (one of the branches) was broken
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> @unity can anybody confirm that some qtmir tests are segfaulting in trunk?
<Saviq> dandrader, that'd be new
 * dandrader rebuilds from scratch
<tsdgeos> dandrader: make test or something else?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "make test". but it was a false alarm. rebuilding from scratch solved it
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/social-attributes-role/+merge/287802 , working on shell plugin
<Saviq> pstolowski, w00t, britney happy with silo 76, here's hoping it gets QAd soon
 * Saviq asks in -ci-eng
<pstolowski> Saviq, eagerly waiting to land something ;)
<pstolowski> cimi, and here is shell plugin branch https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/social-attributes/+merge/287808
<pstolowski> cimi, ah, i think we should name them social_actions / RoleSocialActions, not *attributes?
<dandrader> Saviq, are you landing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/logging-categories/+merge/286635 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, in a sense
<Saviq> dandrader, I don't think it's in any silo atm, no
<Saviq> dandrader, put it in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1013 now
<mterry> ltinkl, after running through silo 33, the following command shows we didn't actually set the user's RealName:
<mterry> gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get org.freedesktop.Accounts.User RealName
<mterry> ltinkl, also...  we ask for the name and surname in two separate fields?  That's nonsense, that should be one field
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah... design but I agree
<mterry> ltinkl, it's terrible!  We just munge it into one field anyway.  And it's an odd question to force the user into answering if we don't care.  W3C has good recommendations around this: https://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-personal-names#fielddesign
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, I'll be changing the button to Skip, unless the user enters something
<mterry> ltinkl, it's terrible!  We just munge it into one field anyway.  And it's an odd question to force the user into answering if we don't care.  W3C has good recommendations around this: https://www.w3.org/International/questions/qa-personal-names#fielddesign
<lpotter> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> lpotter, hey ho
<lpotter> what is the status of the qinputinfo stuff?
<mzanetti> good question. my branch is inprogress still
<mzanetti> I think I saw timo landing something, need to check
<lpotter> ah this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1525879
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1525879 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Integrate InputInfo patch from upstream" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> ltinkl, what was the last message you saw from me?  I'm having hella IRC problems
<mterry> ltinkl, might need to move to Starbucks
<ltinkl> mterry, you didn't miss anything
<ltinkl> mterry, <ltinkl> mterry, yeah, I'll be changing the button to Skip, unless the user enters something
<mterry> ltinkl, ok, but did you see my msgs about RealName?
<ltinkl> mterry, yup
<Saviq> mterry, can you please play whack-a-mole on these https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-050/excuses.html https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-050/excuses.html
<mterry> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> thanks
<mterry> Saviq, did them all for xenial.  But on vivid's, I get this error: "You submitted an invalid request: Package unity8 does not have any test results"
<mterry> I hate Comcast+freenode or whatever is happening here  :(
<Saviq> mterry, right, that thing again :(
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-03
<pstolowski> cimi, morning!
<cimi> pstolowski, morning
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, ok to rename 'social attributes' to 'social actions' ?
<cimi> pstolowski, definitely
<pstolowski> cimi, btw i've branches mostly ready (minus renaming) in case you missed LP emails
<cimi> pstolowski, I did miss them indeed
<pstolowski> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/social-attributes/+merge/287808
<pstolowski> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/social-attributes-role/+merge/287802
<cimi> pstolowski, thanks a lot, I agree with the change to action, we might have other "actions" one day - internally I also chose "action" as signal name to pass from cards to the dash for the very same reason
<pstolowski> cimi, okay. the internal names are not so critical, we can always change them, but "social_actions" will stay for good once public
<pstolowski> cimi, renamed
<mterry> josharenson, heyo, how do I best test this autopilot fix?  I remember running into problems last time I ran autopilot tests on the phone
<josharenson> mterry: I was using some of the ubuntu-keyboard autopilot tests to test it... They would fail before the fix and pass after
<mterry> josharenson, just using phablet-test-run?
 * Saviq not sure if p-t-r is in a good state these days
<josharenson> mterry: that should work. I was just running them directly on the device (ssh + autopilot3 <test.name>)
<mterry> josharenson, ok easy enough
<mterry> Saviq, yeah  :(
<Mirv> Saviq: hmm, why you have pushed stuff directly to lp:unity8, making https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/076 look like it does while it's in testing?
<Saviq> Mirv, uh?
<Saviq> Mirv, sorry, wrong branch, /me undoes
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks for noticing
<Mirv> now looks good :)
<Saviq> @unity: please update your cards in trello
<mterry> bregma, I want to investigate the failure you saw with qtmir launching libertine apps.  Are there current instructions on how to setup a phone with libertine packages and scuh?
<mterry> such
<mterry> bregma, oh actually, the failure you saw was with normal launches, wasn't it.  nm then I guess
<Saviq> mterry, hey, do you know your ways around cross-build deps and multiarch?
<mterry> Saviq, I've messed with it a bit, but not an expert
<mterry> Saviq, what you got?
<Saviq> mterry, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/build-2-binpkg/781/
<Saviq> mterry, Depends: doxyqml:armhf but it is not installable
<Saviq> mterry, doxyqml is Arch: all
<Saviq> but it pulls in python, so that's where it breaks most likely
<Saviq> what's interesting is it works on vivid
<mterry> hm
<mterry> Saviq, yeah I'm guessing that python3-setuptools:armhf is the real culprit
<mterry> Or at least half of the culprit..
<mterry> it and doxyqml are marked as uninstallable
<Saviq> oh indeed missed that
<Saviq> but then, it might just be the same problem
<Saviq> rather than either being to blame\
<mterry> Saviq, fiar
<mterry> fair
<mterry> something with python
<Saviq> mterry, doxyqml has "Depends: python (>= 2.7), python (<< 2.8), doxygen"
<mterry> Saviq, I've found those apt-get messages aren't super helpful.  Usually I need to chase it with "apt-get install doxyqml" and see what complains.  Then iterate
 * Saviq tries in amd64-armhf
<Saviq> mterry, hmm or maybe just a red herring?
<mterry> Saviq, it installed?
<Saviq> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15276195/
<mterry> Saviq, might need to try to install the same set of packages.  Might be a conflicting one in the builder
<mterry> ah
<Saviq> mterry, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15276232/
<Saviq> either install fine separately, but can't install together
<mterry> Saviq, libboost couldn't install because of g++
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, but libboost alone installs fine
<mterry> Saviq, are there incompatible versions of g++ requested?  (I didn't think that was possible, but maybe with cross building...)
<Saviq> could be
<Saviq> aha
<Saviq> mterry, there we go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15276258/
<Saviq> I think it's the left-over dep on g++:native on unity-api
<Saviq> we've been doing away with those weren't
<Saviq> we
<Saviq> hmm no, dummy, that's B-D
<Saviq> yeah it's boost
<Saviq> not sure that's expected
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15276286/
<Saviq> grumble
<Saviq> libboost-dev has "Depends: g++ (>= 4:5-0), g++-5 (>= 5.2.1-11), libstdc++-5-dev (>= 5.2.1-11), libboost1.58-dev"
<Saviq> I think those should be :native
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> or not, :native is not a thing ¿?
<Saviq> mterry, anyway, filed bug #1552914
<ubot5> bug 1552914 in boost-defaults (Ubuntu) "Can't install libboost-dev:armhf in a cross-build environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552914
<Saviq> let's see where that gets us
<mterry> Saviq, doko might be able to help with what's expected there
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<Saviq> mterry, especially since https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/boost-defaults/wily/revision/15
<mterry> heh
<Saviq> the worrying thing is that got uploaded in June last year
<Saviq> so either no one is cross building anything any more
<Saviq> or it's actually not an issue
<Saviq> or rather not supported or something
<Saviq> either case ;(
<josharenson> what devices support windowed mode?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-04
<Saviq> oops /me broke jenkins overnight, fixed now
<ltinkl> Saviq, is it why this one failed: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/noResizeUnderPanel/+merge/288079 ?
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, sorry, restarted now
<Saviq> that happens when you try to work until 7am ;P
<cimi> pstolowski, hey man, can we setup a silo with https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/288083 and your branches?
<dandrader> mzanetti I'm assuming we won't force a window to close itself when you click on its close button in desktop/windowed mode, right? (unlike staging mode, where we destroy the surface if the application doesn't comply witthin some time limit)
<dandrader> mzanetti, so in windowed mode you can click as much as you want in the close button and all it will do is send close request do the client, not forcing anything, like in Unity 7.
<mzanetti> dandrader, so, unity7 eventually pops up a window saying "application XXX doesn't respond any more. Do you want to close it? Yes/No". I would think we want that too
<mzanetti> not saying it is a requirement for your first branch...
<mzanetti> but eventually we want that for sure
<dandrader> mzanetti, I thinkg that's a separate thing, that dialog is send when the window stops responding to x11 pings or stops redrawing
<dandrader> s/send/sent
<mzanetti> also when it refuses to close
<dandrader> mzanetti, no it does not. just tested
<mzanetti> really... strange... I was quite sure about that, did not explicitly test it right now tho
<mzanetti> dandrader, so it forces it to shut down eventually?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean Unity7? No
<dandrader> mzanetti, the close button sends a close request, that's all. no strings attached
<mzanetti> ok well then... lets do what unity7 does (which is the general design guideline unless being told otherwise)
<mzanetti> but I'll put that on my list to have a chat with design about it
<mzanetti> to me it seems we should give the user the power over this without forcing him to type kill -9 on cli
<dandrader> mzanetti, desktop apps traditionally have a lot of freedom. just try that: open libre office calc. do some modifications. click on close button. "Save Document?" dialog pops up. You click on Cancel. libreoffice calc keeps running
<mzanetti> dandrader, right... I think ltinkl has done some groundwork to enable that, you might want to check with him
<mzanetti> dandrader, still, I believe if the user wants to close an app, and the app doesn't do eventually, the user should have the power to force it. in any case, if you go the unity7 route for now, we're certainly not making a mistake
<mzanetti> I'll discuss with design
<dandrader> mzanetti, the dillema between improving things and breaking compatibility
<mzanetti> yep. but eventually popping up that dialog and allowing the user to kill the app (with a hint about potentially lost data) doesn't seem like breaking compatibility. more like a new feature on top of the old compatibility
<ltinkl> mzanetti, dandrader: closing from GUI shouldn't kill things forcefully imho; there should be a "kill zombie windows" facility that does that instead; I believe Mir has something like that
<dandrader> ltinkl, wonder what mir has to do with it. we can just call "mir destroy surface" from qtmir, no special API for that
<ltinkl> dandrader, Mir can detect apps not responding
<dandrader> ltinkl, not responding != not destroying its surface upon receiving a close request
<ltinkl> dandrader, right, that's rather a complement
<ltinkl> dandrader, otherwise there's mir::scene::TimeoutApplicationNotRespondingDetector
<dandrader> ltinkl, no, they're different things really. not responding is when the client does not ack/reply to messages/events sent from the server,  or eg, when the client doesn't redraw even though it was told it got resized
<ltinkl> dandrader, yeah, that's what I said, a complement
<ltinkl> Saviq, jenkins still seems broken: https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/lp-unity8-ci/594/
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah I know, not sure what's going on
<Saviq> ah!
<Saviq> dumb thing
<Saviq> ltinkl, fixed for real
<ltinkl> Saviq, does it run any tests?
<Saviq> ltinkl, it will now
<Saviq> ltinkl, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/lp-unity8-ci/597/
<Saviq> has to build first
<pstolowski> cimi, sure, doing
<pstolowski> cimi, please make it depend on unity-scopes-impl-10 (i just bumped it in shell plugin)
<Saviq> pstolowski, what's the deal with silo 76 do you know? it's blocked now?
<pstolowski> Saviq, looking at latest comment, davmor2 needs help with online account
<davmor2> pstolowski: already had a reply from mardy
<davmor2> pstolowski: need kyleN to make the mods I think as he has the source and then should be good I think, everything else checks out though
<pstolowski> davmor2, as, so the problem is with kyleN's scope using online accounts, not with existing scopes?
<pstolowski> * ah
<davmor2> pstolowski: yeap it never set up the account correctly so you never are able to login to the only scope we know that uses the feature
<pstolowski> davmor2, i see, ack, thanks!
<pstolowski> Saviq, ^
<davmor2> So fingers cross should be able to land it as soon as I can confirm that the new feature doesn't blow up the universe :)
<Saviq> davmor2, any ETA? must say we might skip that if we need to wait long
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm kinda hoping today only I have seen Kyle online yet
<davmor2> haven't even
<Saviq> oh well, there's always Monday, UITK wouldn't get tested before then anyway
<Saviq> davmor2, just note https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews ;P
<davmor2> Saviq: nice, FAILED!  we'll just take the guess work out straight away for you ;)
<pstolowski> Saviq, filters silo also in the pipeline..
<Saviq> don't I know it
<cimi> pstolowski, bumped dep
<pstolowski> cimi, k, thanks
<cimi> yw
<cimi> tsdgeos, you can start having a look here https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/288083
<tsdgeos> oka
<cimi> tsdgeos, I might also use one of your cardcreator branches as prereq
<cimi> tsdgeos, they should go in first, no?
<tsdgeos> i don't know :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: i guess get one that was already approved
<cimi> yeah :D
<tsdgeos> and you can put yourself on top of that one
<cimi> but there were more than one so
<tsdgeos> they're all chained
 * cimi needs to be less lazy and look at all the chain
<tsdgeos> i just proposed one and working on another simple one :D
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> we just need some faster landings :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~aacid/unity8/cardCreatorFixedHeaderSizeOptimization
<cimi> tsdgeos, that one it seems
<cimi> or yesterday one
<cimi> :eek:
<tsdgeos> that one is approved
<cimi> tsdgeos, but keep having small branches
<cimi> tsdgeos, I like that very much :)
<tsdgeos> well makes it easire to review i guess
<cimi> A LOT
<tsdgeos> then on top of that one there's https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/appStoreCardWeirdSizing/+merge/287920 on top that there's https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardArtShapeStyleOnCompileTime/+merge/288103
<tsdgeos> but i guess you can put yours on top of cardCreatorFixedHeaderSizeOptimization and i'll rebase the other two if needed
<tsdgeos> yours is actually more important since it's a feature :d
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I can't wait to dislike some facebook posts :)
<tsdgeos> :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, did you merge trunk in yours?
<tsdgeos> cimi: which one is "yours"?
<tsdgeos> lp:~aacid/unity8/cardCreatorFixedHeaderSizeOptimization ?
<cimi> indeed
<cimi> want to avoid criss cross
<cimi> mines has trunk
<cimi> already...
<tsdgeos> let me check
<cimi> tx
<tsdgeos> cimi: seems not let me remerge the chain
<tsdgeos> cimi: done
<Mirv> tsdgeos: piiing. top approve please https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_sdk_notif_test_fixes/+merge/287612
<Mirv> Saviq: ^
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i can't top aprove myself ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, done, what's happening with the silo then? 76 got blocked, hopefully will still land today
<Saviq> like no rebuilds needed, just testing was difficult
<Mirv> Saviq: nothing I guess unless QA thinks it's eventually easier to land it than 76 if it continues to take time, but finally enough unity8 autopkgtest retries so that they succeeded for that. I'll rebuild unity8 as needed.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Saviq> Mirv, "enough retries", were there failures still?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, at least three amd64 failures, now all succeeded
<Mirv> maybe infra issues, dunno
<Saviq> Mirv, not expected
<Mirv> Saviq: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-050/xenial/amd64/u/unity8/20160304_100358@/log.gz was one
<Mirv> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::PreviewRatingDisplayTest::test_creation_speed() 'verify()' returned FALSE. ()
<Saviq> interesting
<Saviq> we'll have to keep an eye out
<Saviq> test_comboEnsureVisible is a known flaky one
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you please set commit message and description https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card-social/+merge/288083 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, it is still WIP but ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: ah i tought it was ready to go
<cimi> tsdgeos, almost
<cimi> tsdgeos, like, I want to test it in silo
<cimi> personally
<tsdgeos> k
<davmor2> Saviq, pstolowski: silo just passed took a bit but got there \o/
<Saviq> davmor2, awesome, thank yo
<Saviq> u
<Saviq> Mirv, ↑
<pstolowski> davmor2, awesome! thanks for persisting on testing that scope!
<Saviq> Mirv, I will make sure it gets through migration and 50 gets rebuilt over the weekend
<pstolowski> gives us more confidence
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, publishing
<pstolowski> cimi, would be great to have a test scope for that functionality
<cimi> pstolowski, what social
<cimi> ?
<pstolowski> cimi, tes
<pstolowski> yes
<cimi> pstolowski, tes is a mix of tak and yes? :)
<pstolowski> cimi, i'll see if i can quickly hack something based on an existing test scopes
<pstolowski> :)
<pstolowski> stuff for Monday
<cimi> pstolowski, enjoy weekend :)
<pstolowski> thanks, you too!
<Mirv> Saviq: 076 migrated but now unity8 merge conflict in 050, that would need resolving
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Saviq> ugh, fookin' bzr
<Saviq> Mirv, building, and btw, what do you mean "migrated", like without prodding, retrying or anything!? ;)
<Saviq> oh you guys
<Saviq> don't you know you're working with a handicapped dvcs
#ubuntu-unity 2016-03-05
<slarrain> Hello! I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu 14.04.
<slarrain> My superkey doesn't launch the Launcher
<slarrain> And if a press it for a couple of seconds, it doesn't show the keyboard shortcuts
<slarrain> And I would like it to do so but don't know how to change it.
<slarrain> Is this the right channel for this type of question?
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks! and yes, migrated just like that!
<Saviq> Mirv, and it Auto-acked just like that, too :)
<Mirv> Saviq: this actually was not yet top-approved https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fixBlackHeader/+merge/288176
<Saviq> oh right
<Saviq> Mirv, I checked it after resubmission but forgot to top-ack
<Saviq> done now
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-27
<ktt> Hello. Could someone explain me in a nutshell, how Unity gets notified about desktop file location of JS applications? Like org.gnome.Maps and so on.
<greyback> ktt: desktop files go in /usr/share/applications (system-wide apps) and $HOME/.local/share/applications (user-only apps)
<greyback> Unity should be watching for any file additions/removals of those directories - but I know from experience there can be latency before it notices
<ktt> Yes, I know. But that's not what I'm having trouble with. Gnome Maps is a JS app! It doesn't have desktop file property in xprop output, neither it has embedded X icon.
<ktt> And moreover, executable path/name is /usr/bin/gjs. And nevertheless Unity can find it's .desktop file. Even if I launch it from the terminal.
<greyback> ktt: unity is using heuristics to link GUI process to desktop files. It will read the executable path/name and search for any desktop files with that in the Exec= line
<Saviq> ktt, the project doing that is bamf
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/bamf
<ktt> Cool, thanks! I was just studying it's code.
<ktt> After almost a day investigating Unity itself.
<ktt> Should have come and ask earlier.
<ktt> Oh. And also libappstream.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-28
<alan_g> greyback: did you ever discover why libubuntu-app-launch3-dev is stuck in Z-proposed?
<greyback> alan_g: yep, it causes a breakage some reverse dependencies
<greyback> I'm told kenvandine was working on fixing it
<alan_g> greyback: ok, thanks
<brunch875> Hello! Is this a good place to talk about unity8 design?
<davmor2> brunch875: it is the channel for all things unity8 development so fire away
<brunch875> davmor2: Oh nice! I was just wondering if there's any initiative behind making unicode smileys very accessible
<brunch875> kind of how they've got their own keyboard layout on the utouch
<davmor2> brunch875: it's a keyboard layout so should be in there by default not sure how the layout would work though.
<brunch875> neat
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-01
<vigo> kgunn, ping
<kgunn> vigo: pong
<vigo> is there a bug for unity8 taking long time to show?
<vigo> it feels slow with that black screen after login
<ltinkl> vigo, perhaps this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1663106
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663106 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] Logging in to Unity8 takes 25 seconds (the default DBus timeout)" [High,Fix committed]
<kgunn> yeah that's the one i would assume as well ^
<ltinkl> the fix is in UTK staging, waiting for someone to release it
<mterry> Saviq: so I've been keeping an eye on that silo and rebuilding packages as they fail.  Mostly good now.  But nothing is being published?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, looks like LP's having more trouble
<Saviq> I suppose I'll complain before going to sleep if nothing changes
<Saviq> mterry, publisher ~dead, they're saying it's a network issue and infra people already investigating, so in theiry things should start working at some point
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-02
<alan_g> greyback: could you have another look at ~alan-griffiths/qtmir/tidy-mirserver-deps - your comment doesn't make good sense
#ubuntu-unity 2017-03-03
 * mterry tests unity8 on zesty livecd -- anyone else done that recently? scopes are messed up apparently, but curious if everything else is ok
